# Promise Acre: Our Journey



## promiseacres

State/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? NW Indiana, very rural community, we love it! 
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status? Married in 2001 to my HS sweetheart after dating for 4 years, blessed with a 4 yr old son and a 8 mo old daughter
3.    How would you define your farm? A hobby desiring to become more self sufficient
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed? camping, spending "down" time with family, working with my mini horses, riding, travel
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to? We (by that I mean I assist my DH) took a large room off of our old house and put it back on, we did  ALOT of stall building too. At our new place we have 1 small shed and 2 garages, so nothing for the critters and are currently building a 12 x 16 coop/feed shed. Next will be more shelters for mini horses and donkeys, maybe sheep?
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet? nope, leave that to the DH
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer? I guess my Mom's half baked dreams, the one thing she allowed us to participate in was 4H. We showed every livestock except llamas and cattle. We raised sheep for a while, then got into horses and trail riding. I went to college got a BS in Ag Science. It's a part of me, this farming thing. 
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation? hobby/something else for me to take care of b/c I'm a SAHM
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more? I LOVE learning especially about critters. We're really excited to be able to produce our own veggies and hopefully our own meat in the future. I know way too much about horses, raisied and showed rabbits outside of 4H (we didn't eat them). I am in the process of getting some hair sheep, so very excited about that. 
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do? Gardening, raising chickens for meat and eggs, raising horned hair sheep and hoping to get some bunnies too. 
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply? absolutly
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world? Read, Bible study, hiking, just being outside
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi? I've driven tractors before
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these? I have a sewing machine and enjoy sewing, have made Christmas stockings among other things. 
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds? Yes, Well we currently have 3 mini donkeys, 3 mini horses, 9 chickens, 1 rooster
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood? nope
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing? I love melons and pumpkins, tomatoes, peppers, eggplant
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives? not recently, bait
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country? we own 4 acres 7 miles from town
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed? not sure what this means but I have a BS in Ag Science
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn? it was mini horses, but looking to raise something we can eat if we can't sell it....

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be? this is good for me now. 
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking? heating
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals? my son likes riding, DH likes idea of our own meat
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs? I do now that i have the time, yes, no, yes
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst? best was probably riding my horse Kay for the first time,  worst was losing a foal due to dystocia
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs? my DH wants to hunt
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm? I have taught myself to can and freeze veggies, experienced around lots of different critters
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve? no
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to? no, yes
35    What is on your to do list? travel
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to? no, maybe
37.   In what do you trust? God, my husband and myself
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money? yes
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits? Animals react because they are animals, unlike humans who will react because of who they are sometims not in a good way.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## ksalvagno




----------



## bonbean01

Welcome to BYH!!!  Was happy to read that you are getting hair sheep!!!  We need more sheep people on here


----------



## Alice Acres

Welcome from MN!


----------



## promiseacres

So unless something crazy happens we are getting our hair sheep! A 4 horn ram and 3 ewes. They've been running together and the owner thinks they'll lamb come February or Jan or Dec! Yikes may make for some sleepless nights! Can't wait to get them home, maybe this weekend probably the next. 

I still have some tomatoes from the garden so made some BLT's and french fries from our potatoes we finally dug. I can't wait til we can have our own meat we raised to go along with our veggies! Even though we've had a freeze or two the chickens are still enjoying watermelons (never did ripen) and green tomatoes every day.

Almost had a casualty to my favorite little hen, Hopper a Californian Leghorn. She came in to be put up then went back outside and I heard a commotion. When I went out she had blood near her comb  All I can figure is one of the cats decided to attack her? We put her away from the other chickens overnight and she gave me a nice white egg this am. She's my only one laying so far, has given us 7-8 very yummy eggs! So DH did not get the walls quite finished on the coop because he had to help me set up a cage for Hopper. Sometime I'll post a picture of our chickens still in their watertank...for some reason they grew WAY quicker than the coops gotten finished. But hopefully in the next week they'll get to move in. 

Thanks for reading and all of the welcomes. I can't believe I've not found this site before!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yay for sheep!  Our melons are going to the chickens too--we had about 20 or more really get big but they never went ripe either.


----------



## Roll farms




----------



## 20kidsonhill




----------



## Southern by choice

I love chickens too! no sheep here just goats.


----------



## PFSfarmer




----------



## promiseacres

A couple of rough days with my SUPER strong willed 4 yr old son John...no it's not a phase he's been fighting authority since he was 18 mos. Sincerely hoping my 8 mo old daughter does not follow in his footsteps. 

Hopper is fine, still wish I know what made the cat to bite her head...guess it thought "CHICKEN for supper". The cats have never been around chickens. I'm really thankful that so far the dogs are behaving them...1 bite from them would kill a hen very easily. 

Can't wait for the sheep to be home, but got to get those chickens out of the livestock tank! DH is still working 12+hrs M-F and 4-5 on Sat so it makes it difficult. I did pick up the wood scraps yesterday and hope to get out there again during nap time.


----------



## promiseacres

Well we are up to 2-3 eggs daily, and just the nest boxes and a few walls for my DH to finish the coop...
Can't wait til he says we can go get the sheep...am hoping next weekend. Of course this wind to day is not helping the projects. 

here are the chickens now







I'll try and post the coop in progress pics later...


----------



## Alice Acres

The chickens are saying "build fast...we want out!!"


----------



## promiseacres

1/2 this is their coop (other 1/2 will be our feed/tack area) 


BTW I take them out most every day (weather dependent) to a 10 x 10 dog kennel....


----------



## Southern by choice

Very Nice!!! Just one question... do you know about chicken math? I'm thinkin' if you get a start on it now you might have a place for your tack eventually.  Chickens are like goats...."just one more" or "well, we could always use a few more hens."

somehow 10 turned to 22 then 45 then 75 now 200 -Chicken math...gotta love it!

I love the little awning over their in/out opening!


----------



## bonbean01

Very nice and that awning is cute...love the birdhouse too with matching yellow trim

Hope you get your sheep soon!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's really cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Very cute set up.


----------



## bonbean01

oh and meant to add...Southern is right about chicken math....


----------



## promiseacres

Yes very aware about chicken math...we're planning on raising some chicks for meat next year...but still should have plenty of room in 1/2 of the building. BUT it won't be hard to change it over to all chickens someday if we want even more (and we get a real barn for the other critters.) 

BTW Bonbean THAT color matching is 100% on accident! The bird house was left here from previous owners and the door is off of our old farmhouse. DH plans on painting the door...I never noticed this....
Oh and other than the roof steel and the floor/runners we've been able to reuse/recycle the material which is also why it's taking forever, beside the fact my DH is a service tech for Case IH...


----------



## Southern by choice

I really like the style, did you guys have a kit or was it designed and then stick built? I'm asking because I was wondering if the siding was hard to work with or easy or somewhere in between.  It looks so "crisp" and that it would be easier to maintain than wood.


----------



## promiseacres

the steel siding (not the roof due to nail holes, we bought the trim too) was from a very large hog building we took down a few years ago. It was pretty easy just the 2 of us (I held then he screwed in place). We designed and stick built it, it's on runners too so we could move it if we need too...
Biggest thing was cutting it to fit, most of the pieces we have are very long! Oh and we have shelves above the walk in door so for storage. We went from a 3 acre farm with 5 huge barns (not including the one we took down) to 4 acres with 2 small garages and 1 shed.... so all of our hay equip is outdoors :/ and vehicles...and critters...

I have some other photos of it in progress if you want to see them. 

He has the nest boxes to build and a door to attach inside and the inside chicken area will be done! 

Then we're going to build some shelters for the donkeys horses and sheep.


----------



## promiseacres

Off to get the sheep today!


----------



## promiseacres

I'm now a Shepherd! Here's my little herd! Everyone rode in the trailer fine! And are enojoying some grass. The horses and donkeys are wondering what are these new creatures!


----------



## Southern by choice

Nice looking group! Those horns  .  What kind of sheep? Is that high tensile fencing behind them?
Isn't it funny when the other critters are looking at the new ones... they always get that look like....hmmmm I don't know about this!


----------



## promiseacres

They are a mixed up bunch, some painted desert, barbados and several other breeds, the prevouis owner mentioned about 10 breeds but wasn't sure which ones were what...

yes high tensile fence (it's HOT) so far they've been very good about it.


----------



## promiseacres

Interesting Poopy day....Got the trailer cleaned, critters fed and the chickens tank all cleaned up, tried to cox the sheep into a different pen...without luck but they didn't act too crazy. Came inside and Miss Jocelyn my 9 mo old was awake from her morning nap. So we had lunch and she filled her pants during (she usually does while in her booster seat...:/) So I went to change her post lunch and got POOP EVERY where fun fun...all the while I"m getting worried because I need to go get the laundry I hung out at 9:30 and now there were some VERY serious rain clouds coming in! But a bath was needed plus new clothes for my darling daughter (DD) and Mommy. Luckily got it all taken care of and go out with DD in her backpack. Get the laundry, and the mail and the dogs then decide I really should bring in the chickens as they have no shelter in the dog pen they're in during nice days...so take DD inside and go out to catch chickens and the 1st one promplty poops all over my front/jeans! 

So when DH gets home we decide with 2 of us we can get the sheep to the other pen. He goes in first and BOOM! 2 ewes are thru the 2 top strands of fence...luckily it was just my small pasture,  my Mini Stallion Nautilus was in there but he knew it was supper time and came right up... open the gate and get the 2 girls back into the origanal pen with the others. Attempted to move them again with both of us in there...but no luck they WERE not going into that other pen? (Well at this point we weren't pushing it.) They didn't attempt the fence again even with both of us in there. Probably good for them to just get used to us. They're "used" to people but definatly were never treated as pets...not that I want pets but I don't want it to be a tramatic thing when I need to do something with them or move them pen to pasture. While we were walking around the pen discovered wat looked like an aborted embryo...  the ram had been after 1 of the ewes, I call her crooked horns...and mounted her so not sure if him being in with them is a very good thing....? or maybe stress of the trip. Here's a pic of it...(not very good as I took it with my phone)





We finally gave in, got the horses and donkeys put up for the night and fed. DH worked on nestboxes til supper and he's back out there...not sure he's still getting anything done b/c he took our 4 year old son John with him...Thankfully for some peace as DD is already in bed.


----------



## promiseacres

so the coop is VERY close! those shelves with tools those will soon be nest boxes.... the floor was painted the other day. Am hoping I cleaned out and put new shavings the chicken tank for the last time!
I'm worried the roosts are  little high but we can ad a ramp....a few of the hens can fly over the 6' dog fence so we will see. he didn't want them roosting in the nest boxes. 





on a sheepy note they're getting used to me (at least when I'm not in the pen) learning that I mean FOOD! I am hoping I can get some time next week to hang out in their pens...hard to do when you have a 4 yr old who doesn't get that the Sheep are WILD!! 
They are VERY intelligant and if I go into either of the pens we have open for them they move to the big pen, they DO not want to be stuck in the small one....I'm not pushing it b/c eventually I'd like to be able to put them where ever. I really wish they weren't SO flightly as it sucks they can't be in any of the pastures (only 4 strands of HT...)

Enjoyed our Indian summer now the weather is very normal fall cold and windy!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Nice looking set up there.  Can't wait to see your finished coop-it looks solid.


----------



## Symphony

The Coop looks great, but those roosts may be a tad high for some of your ladies.  Usually 2 to 4 feet high is what I do for roost rails.  Some of my bigger hens and roosters can't fly that high.

Oh and some will probably opt to roost in the nest boxes anyhow.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

The roost is a bit high and if you want your nest to stay cleaner, you might want to add in some that are more accessible.  You have corner free---maybe take three or four  1x1s, cut them to varying lengths with the ends at 45 degrees or so, then attach them across the corners for a tapered roosting corner.  When we moved our chickens in, or when we add in chickens, we make the nesting boxes unavailable for night roosting for a few weeks so that they do no sit in them and get all poo-happy on them   I rarely have to clean off the nesting areas since the learn to use the roosting bars first.

Pic of how I did our corner like I described above.  The birds love it.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I love the coop! They'll be in there in no time now. My chickens roost on very high roosts, but I also have lower ones so they can get up higher. They seem to enjoy the high roosts the best. I think yours will be fine.

Also congratulations on finally getting the sheep! I am anxious to follow their progress. Good luck with them!


----------



## Southern by choice

It's good to have different heights. Birds, generally, if given a choice will want to go high. It is the instinct of a bird. We have perches at different heights but the majority (about 125-ish) use the lower perches to hop up into our rafters and that is where they sleep. The rafters are about 7 ft high. Some just fly straight up some hop up(using lower perches). The lower perches are mostly used by my younger birds. When tiering the perches you want about 18"  of distance (viewing from overhead)so when they get large they don't poop on the bird below them. Our turkeys will fly on to the top of our building and from there fly up into a tree beside the building. They are about 20 ft up. Chickens will adapt to the environment they are in, so whether high or low, they will adapt it's just more instinctual to go higher for the bird.
If you were to look in our coop you would only see about 30-ish birds, you'd never know there were 150-ish birds in there! 
Our birds are pasture raised so they only go to the coop for night-night.  Some stay out and sleep in the trees. 

In our nursery building the perches are  at 3 ft and 4 ft. and a few perch rails 6 inches off the ground for 3 week olds. They love it and it keeps them off the ground. Some at that age will use it some will sleep on the ground. 
I  poultry!

Enjoying your journal!


----------



## promiseacres

:bun        : thumbsup :bun

CHICKENS are spending their first night in the coop! I'm one happy Mama!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So where are the pics, momma?  We need to see those chickies enjoying their new place.


----------



## promiseacres

Enjoying their coop! Found 2 hens in the nest boxes this am so making progress! As have found 2 eggs in the shavings so far. Poor Girls they so confused they're not attempting to get on the roosts so yes we are moving them down....yesterday morning we found them all in a pile sleeping on the floor....I think they'll adjust if not...oh well not really their fault since they were in the tank for so long. 

Anyone have any tips to keep the shavings out of the feeder and waterer??


----------



## purplequeenvt

You'll have to raise the feeders and waterers off the ground more if you want to keep shavings out. I hang my feeder from the ceiling and I have a wooden stand for the water.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That looks great!  Your chickens look like they are loving it.


----------



## promiseacres

Halloween fun!


----------



## bonbean01

Coop looks great!!! 

Your children are just too cute!!!


----------



## BrownSheep

In the Jackolantern pick I love your babies face!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Aww, they are just too sweet.  Love your little girl in the background of the pumpkin carving pic, like she is cheering on her brother.


----------



## promiseacres

Thought I'd introduce our equines: They're really only pets right now, I was attempting to raise them but had very little luck selling them for decent prices...At one time we had 11. I love the Minis very fun to train and work with. Mine all have GREAT attitudes and gentle around kids. I did show some...just hard when you have little children of your own. Now that we live near trails I am wishing for a riding horse again...but am going to wait as they eat alot  for just a pet.  

Rayne 4 yr old AMHR Silver Grullo pinto 37" currently in training as a leadline pony, and will be broke to drive next year??










Nautilus 5 yr old AMHA/AMHR Grey 29.5" (My baby) in training to drive









Shanarae 21 yr AMHA/AMHR Silver Bay 33" bred to Nautilus for June 2013 foal





can't forget the donkeys these are my husband's project. 36" donkey jacks to be trained as a pulling team, traded Naut's mama for them...bittersweet but she has a good home and she produced great but tiny foals...Naut's little sis from 2010 was 26" this summer! 
Howie (leadline trained) 4 yrs




Flashy Hank 3 yrs


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

The donkeys are really cool as are the horse but my favorite is the GRASS!! That is some awesome grass. What little grass we have here is dead or nearly dead. I wish I had that grass...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Those are so adorable.  I love the donkeys---I am seriously starting to think about getting our own.  Not sure if I want a mini or standard size yet.  Any cons so far or unanticipated care?


----------



## promiseacres

I'm still not 100% sold on the donkeys...these two were supposed to be halter broke and good with their feet but halter broke to the ppl we got them means you can put a halter on them and have fun getting them where you need them to go.... Howie's not too bad he does really enjoy a scratching, Hank still hasn't warmed up to us and has taken to warning us with a kick when I put them to and from the pastures if I push to much (they like to go their own pace) And they are a lot more spooky than I thought. Yes they stop and look but if they think it's something bad forget it! I gave them a handful of corn tonight instead of my expensive horse grain and neither touched it! They all get a treat for coming to their dry lots at night. I'm sure once they are gelded and my DH gets time with them it'll be better. He's convinced they'll be good protectors but so far I haven't seen much to make me think they'd not turn and run from a dog or coyote. Plus since they're jacks I don't feel like I can trust them with anyone else ( ie my horse stallion or the sheep). They play ROUGH! Alot more so than my horses. The horses rarely contact when they are fooling around, these guys don't seem to mind getting bit and kicked. They seem to be very healthy, and VERY good with the fences. I was told jacks would go thru anything....They did eat/dig a large hole in the one dry lot....really once they got used to the routine they're pretty good. My mini horses are strong but these two are definatly stronger...not sure how it's going to go training them to drive, I can see them just refusing to go forward....


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Hey neighbor! Enjoy reading your journal and seeing pics of your little homestead! Your kids are darling! I bet they love all them critters! Those new sheep you got are really neat...love the horns!!!  And I can't believe you also have minis! I love minis! I have always wanted one and now that we have a new little barn and a couple of sheep for buddies, I may look for one next year. I have even been on Lil Beginnings a few times trying to learn more about them. I saw a little black mini mare this summer (at the Old World Market in Chesterton) that was so stinkin cute...and friendly! But I love the buckskin color the most! I am so jealous!

Your mini donkeys are cute too!


----------



## promiseacres

I love my minis, they're really fun. Just wish I had more time, but being Momma comes first.  Lil Beginnings is a good resource for mini horses. If you want a mini, I have a friend in Michigan who has 30 for sale. She's cutting back. She has about 70. where are you bluebirdsnfur?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Holy cow! That is a lot of minis! I can certainly understand with todays economy why she needs to sell some. I can't even imagine what her feed bill is! We are here in Valparaiso. Only have an acre an a half. Half an acre in back is fenced for our two sheep. Hope to fence another half acre in front next year so I can rotate them.


----------



## promiseacres

Been sheep watching, that is one thing I never did as a 4Her was just sit and watch the critters. These sheep CRACK me up! The ram uses his horn to scratch his butt!  If one runs (can be for ANY reason) they all do and if one pees they all do  . They love carrots and corn but still have a touch me not attitude. It's ok b/c Mr Patch could definatly do some damage if he wanted. Oh and the one with crooked horns actually has 3 horns...ended up naming her Treya. They have decided that if my DH has the grain bucket he's the one to follow. Oh and they CRY/Baaaa if you're not there to feed them. All 4 have gained some weight.. I don't think too much, but Barbie especially has me wondering how soon we'll have lambs. I started the trench for the electrical outlet so we can put a heater in the water tank for them. But we still need to build them a shelter... Today I decided to see what they'd do with my young stallion just so everyone one gets more time grazing and they seem good  . I still don't trust my donkeys...afraid they might try to spook them and away they'd go. This will work and maybe eventually the ram and stallion can hang out when they're not doing their jobs... I think they know neither is threat.  They'll go in seperat pens at night. The stallion will go after dogs if they get in there....pretty mean for his 29"! but good with people. 

Here's a photo update on the chicken coop/run. Am hoping it'll get finished this weekend. We've been blessed with decent weather on the weekends.


----------



## promiseacres

Here's the sheep...Smoke is getting a belly (the greyish one, in the middle) and her udder seems bigger so she may be closer too. Barbie is hard to tell b/c of her black belly and wooly coat. I still can't see any udder on her. And Treya (one nearest the front) is the one I believe lost hers and has been rebred for March.


----------



## promiseacres

Been busy with Christmas. Still no lambs...so looks like Jan/Feb/March Barbie & Smoke are steadily gaining a belly and Treya is just now getting one. Chickens are loving their coop and have been giving me 6-8 eggs daily! Not bad for 9 hens.

Been thinking about a milk cow or goat as milk prices continue to rise and come Feb we'll have 4 milk drinkers. I could be spending over $100/mo on milk! Doing research on dexter or mini cattle, just not sure at this point. Maybe I should get see about trying some goats milk. Plus I don't know how my husband will feel about raw milk as I know a pasturizer isn't cheap. 

I didn't get a incubatro for christmas but did get a food dehydrator! May try making some deer jerky from the deer roasts we were given.  

I finally drug DH and kids to get family photos! 






I hope everyone had a blessed Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Cute photo.  Love the setting.


----------



## promiseacres

Barbie presented a BEAUTIFUL baby boy this am! Luckily all appeared to go well b/c I wasn't at all ready... Am really hoping he gets good horns b/c he just may too cute to eat!


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh he IS SO SWEET! 
Congrtulations!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

What a little cutie!!!!!! I bet they will all surprize you, cause you will never know what color the lambs will be!!!
I so can't wait for my lambs!!!!!


----------



## jodief100

He is adorable!  He looks huge!


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats!  What a little cutie pie 

Could you ask Barbie to come give my ewes a pep talk about lambing NOW?


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Shelly May

are you kidding me they are all just to cute to eat at that age, some even stay that way, You will
never eat lamb if this is the way you are going to think, My flock has grown triple times the amount
I started with, FOR THE SAME REASON, my DH just slaps his own head, and says guess we are keeping
that one too.


----------



## Southern by choice

Shelly May said:
			
		

> are you kidding me they are all just to cute to eat at that age, some even stay that way, You will
> never eat lamb if this is the way you are going to think, My flock has grown triple times the amount
> I started with, FOR THE SAME REASON, my DH just slaps his own head, and says guess we are keeping
> that one too.




That is one cute baby!


----------



## greenbean

He's adorable!


----------



## promiseacres

Shelly May said:
			
		

> are you kidding me they are all just to cute to eat at that age, some even stay that way, You will
> never eat lamb if this is the way you are going to think, My flock has grown triple times the amount
> I started with, FOR THE SAME REASON, my DH just slaps his own head, and says guess we are keeping
> that one too.


Well..... I keep telling myself that his name is lambchop unless he gets some big horns like his daddy....then I will try to sell him...either way I know I cant get too attached...got a 4h background and we ate Wilbur as kids....my 4 yr old son might not get told where supper came from though lol


----------



## Bridgemoof

Congratulations on your sweet boy!  I just love your sheep, so pretty!


----------



## promiseacres

Since we got one lamb I had DH help move sheep, well the next ewe I think who should lamb next her name is Smoke and is she ever flighty! Of course her and Barbie aren't pals...who know since there's only 3 ewes...  If she rejects or won't care for her lamb I guess we'll end up with a bottle lamb....bc I don't think we'll ever catch her. She'd rather jump thru the fence! I REALLY need a good catch pen. These particular sheep can't jump over our 4' fence but 2 of the ewes have jumped thru the strands in the middle, will be adding more strands to help prevent that. In any case it's not good to see them get hung up so far no injuries. I really want to be able to control breeding times this next fall so def. need to look into a companion for the ram...kind of playing with the idea of the donkeys but we will see. He can't jump high at all I think he's just a wee bit fat, another good reason to get the pregnant girls away so they can have more food. I think 3-4 more ewes and another ram would be awesome...I guess if we're going to think about selling for horns we need to really get some registered stock. DH wants a ram with 2 curly horns... but we either need to build more pens or sell the donkeys or geld the stallion....

If anyone was interested my hens are doing fantastic in their coop! We put in a red heat lamp an they're all laying daily, will most of the time. I currently have 8 dozen eggs in my fridge! I have advertised them for sale but haven't gotten any serious group so have been trading eggs for cartons to friends... If I get feeling better will bake more too. Thanks for the comments on our lamb!


----------



## promiseacres

Ok feeling kind of guilty now after my post yesterday afternoon, why? because of this statement "but we either need to build more pens or sell the donkeys or geld the stallion..." plus I was talking to DH this weekend about more lambs and made the statement that the donkeys were a waste of hay....

So then I went out to feed this am and found Howie (donkey) dead....Colic?? Ack! Not what I wanted at all! 

Guess I need to be careful what I type/think/say! 

I am not looking forward to telling my son another critter is gone.... I guess it's good he is learning about life and death but!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Aww that's terrible! Colic is   We had a 4-year old Appaloosa gelding die from it last year. So sad. I'm sorry.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

So sorry about the donkey!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sorry about your donkey.


----------



## promiseacres

Little lamb is thriving...6 days old! 

Been dealing with our 2nd Donkey being sick, Flashy Hank, is slightly better this am...but still floored on to what is going on with him...


Got Howie buried on the property last night. MY DH is such a push over...we could of hauled him to 2 different peoples properties to be buried there for FREE yet we paid $50 (don't get me wrong it's not bad cost) to have him buried in our pasture b/c this is what DS wanted. 

We have 2 leads on shelters so am HOPING DH gets on it now that we've lost a critter....


----------



## Shelly May

Sorry, to here about your Donkey


----------



## Bridgemoof

I hope your donkey continues to improve! 

The little lambie is adorable!


----------



## promiseacres

Flashy Hank in his sling, we've put him in there for a few hours at a time...we are awaiting bloodwork results...but other than he's onery (likes to dump his feed pans) nothing has changed. 

Smoke the grey ewe is next up to lamb, could be any time within the next month or so....she likes to eat ALL day and is lopsided so definatly thinking we've got a lamb in there.   

Spent the last 2 days moving firewood, so we are set for a while!   but I think I'll be feeling it for a while.


----------



## Southern by choice

I've been following your donkey thread...  I am so sad for you all.  
I wish you had some answers.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks southern....hank is improving slightly... hoping for a call from the vet tmw with bloodwork results


----------



## Southern by choice

I think you have a lot of people hoping with you! Thinking about ya!


----------



## promiseacres

So I just emailed this gal with this ad http://swmi.craigslist.org/grd/3511473191.html
Yes I'm horse crazy. I have a 4 yr old son and a 1 yr old daughter and now that I'm 10 minutes from a State park with great trails I WANT a trail horse!!! I haven't showed this to DH, why b/c 1) he might out right say NO and 2) he might say yes.....
There's probably a 100 reasons I don't need riding horse but it doesn't hurt to ask right? I was in 4H, rode ISHA all during college and had riding horses before my minis....got the minis b/c I didn't have any body to ride with. Now I have it in my mind that with the right horse I could put DD in a buddy seat and DS on his pony and off  we'd go....

Yes I'm definatly horse crazy. 

Thanks to lots of prayers Hank seems to be going in the right direction....will be calling the vet sooner than later if I don't hear about all the blood tests today.


----------



## Southern by choice

anything yet?


----------



## promiseacres

nope...called and the gal said she'd check    ....originally the vet said Sat, then called Sat am said CBC would be done but not the chemistries would take longer (nothing special), finally I left a msg Sat pm around 2:30 and got a call back about 2 hrs later about the CBC anemia/wbc were up (Dr said signs of a long term infection?) but that we shouldn't change anything til we got the rest of results. The gal said it may not be done til tomorrow? Not very happy....I worked for a vet for 9 years am very familiar on how long these things should take....(I could whip out a CBC within 20 minutes with the right equipment) 


Oh and I should be out doing chores but not wanting to miss the phone call......


----------



## bonbean01

Well nuts...hope you get not only all results very soon...but that they are GOOD results


----------



## promiseacres

Oh what a day....so sad but relieved that Flashy Hank has crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. No answers as to what or why, but I know that's life.... I saw it in his eyes yesterday...Oh I yelled at him! I've spent the last 10 days thinking, caring, researching, talking to everyone who might have a clue about my donkeys. Ya they were a waste of hay...but they were ours. Will miss them the most when it's chore time and they would bray at me for their hay. My DH is taking it hard... even though he complains about the critters I know he gets attached too. Especially since he'd been wanting mini donkeys since I got my mini horses in 2006. 

So trying to move on. I contacted the gal with the haflinger for a free lease. (I showed the ad the other night to DH...he didn't say much). The mare is only 4 has been shown 1 yr in 4H in driving and was ridden a few times last summer. She doesn't have a ton of experience but sounds sweet. I need to talk to DH more about it but am hoping to go see/ride/drive her. Haflingers are supposed to be very laid back and easy going horses. If she is everything this gal says she'd be a perfect fit for a long time for me and the kids (and DH) to enjoy. With a free lease we could have time to evauluate her fitting in with our family without spending up front costs. The gal also has an aged paint mare with lots more riding experience but she's 15'3"h....so IDK (my preference on height is 13-14.2"h b/c I'm 5'3" on a good day) before I got my minis I had an awesome POA mare but sold her when she repeatedly bit my appy mare on the back....looking back I really wish I'd just seperated them bc otherwise she was an awesome trail mare. what do you do but move on and forward? Thanks again for all the replies and prayers for Flashy Hank.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## promiseacres

Well the donkeys were buried side by side out in the pasture.... 

Today was 50-60 degrees so despite the rain I filled water tanks and cleaned out the chicken coop, the chickens were not very happy to spend some time in the rain....but they do that when they have a choice so I figured the rain wouldn't hurt them. 

Tomorrow things are temps are going to drop again....I hope everyone stays heatlhy this time! I have to say I HATE dog poo, it got all over the wheel barrow and the hose reel  With everything that has happened and the cold temps I hadn't got it picked up..... YUCK! I'd rather deal with almost any other type of poo! You'd think we had a herd of dogs (we only have 2...) with the amount they poo! AND ALWAYS in front of the gates!  Of course I left that chore for another day, maybe after it freezes.... yuck After our old dog (11 yr old rott/chow x) goes I will not get another dog til someone (my 4 yr old DS....) can help pick up the poo....too bad they're such ninnies (the dogs) about the pasture fence,  they have to do where we walk/play/put up laundry. 

Have plans to get some chicks next month! I hope we can get the feed area cleaned/set up before they get here. My DH hasn't been informed yet....   He's been spending weekends cutting wood and planning more shelters.


----------



## Southern by choice

Very sad about your donkeys. Hope DH is doing ok too. 

I'm with you... any kinda poop is better than dog poop! Especially when I run fecals!

He won't notice the chicks... and if he does then you can play the "don't you remember outr conversation... I told you we were getting in chicks".......................NOT... Just kidding.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh, how could he say no to cute little fluff butts.


----------



## promiseacres

Well we talked about it once...but he hadn't "set" his plans.... and he didn't say no....


----------



## Southern by choice

There ya go..


----------



## pinoak_ridge

So sorry to read about the donkeys.  They are healthy and carefree on the other side of the rainbow bridge.   Sending you hugs.


----------



## CocoNUT

on the donkeys. 

You know...I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a dog who poops under the clothes line! I thought it was just me! WHY is that? Why couldn't she poop in the compost pile? Or near my "flying dragon" lemon tree? (Citrus plants do REALLY well with dog poop fertilizer!) NOPE! It HAS to be under/along the clothes line!


----------



## promiseacres

Had a good weekend though am a bit over DH working Sat am then cutting wood all afternoon. I know it's good b/c it makes for a warmer winter, less $ spent on LP but....6 days a week with no break from my little ones...we'll it gets old. And the kids miss their Daddy too. I am so ready for Spring but that just means outdoor projects at home. Of course I have no plans of getting more critters..... so yes it's my own fault..... I really really want some more ewes and some bunnies (wouldn't say no to a friendly little goatie either) and dreaming about a horse. But definatly need to get some more shelters. A barn...would be fantastic but some reason the house roof comes first....

My ewe Smoke seems to be getting closer to having her lamb!  About 3 days ago I looked at her and thought she'd lost a lot of weight! But I think the lamb just dropped. She usually munches on hay and straw all day where I can see her from my back door and today she stayed behind the pine tree and didn't come over when she heard the back door. I checked her a little while ago and accidently spooked her with the flash light....she kept her tail up so....maybe soon! I hope she does as well as Barbie. This 1 lamb once a month isn't too bad....but I really hope I can group them up a little closer with some managment of when Patch gets to hang with his girls next fall.


----------



## bonbean01

Hope all goes well!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## promiseacres

No lamb yet but she's super saggy and def. has a larger udder this am. I don't think she appreciated me checking thru the night...LOL but was hungery this morning. Yes I'm excited! If we get any ewe lambs I may pull them (after 1-2 weeks) and bottle feed them so I get some "friendlier" sheep! Thou these 2 ewes I can touch some now.  

Here are some photos with "signs" hollowed hip and you can see her saggy vulva






Here is the only rear view I could get....you can see her nipples (not normal for her)  





Last night. She's been lopsided for a month now.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hmm I don't know, but in my opinion, and I stress MY opinion (not very good at prognosticating myself) she looks a ways off. Maybe 2 or 3 weeks to go?  Hope you don't lose too much sleep like me  Her bag should get bigger and tauter. And keep an eye out for her vulva to become pink and puffy. That's what I've noticed in my own ewes before they give birth.

Whenever she goes, good luck!


----------



## promiseacres

Pretty sure she's pushing....

You know I never did notice any signs on my other PD sheep....I was watching but she's "woolier" and I never could see her lady parts or udder. so we will see I've been wrong before.


----------



## Bridgemoof

See as soon as I open my mouth she goes into labor!  Well, see she did that on purpose to prove me wrong!

:bun  Hope everything goes well, keep us updated for sure!


----------



## BrownSheep

Well I was going to side with you Bridge!
Oh and if you want to say the rest of my ewes are a ways off that would be great too. They need to hurry it up!

Can wait to see you baby(ies)


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks bridge we had a little girl born at about 11 am she is doing. good. ..mama has more discharge idk if its a twin coming or just more afterbirth....she passed the placenta earlier...and this looks like another water bag?? But she is up and no contractions... idk how far between twins is normal...


----------



## jodief100

Bridge- please come over and tell all my goats they have a ways to go.


----------



## promiseacres

Yes looking at the photos she doesn't look close....but from watching her closely for the last couple of weeks....yes she was...LOL


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hysterical! From now on I'm going to ZIP IT>   I am the boy who cried wolf way too many times with my own sheep, too!

Congratulations! The lamb is beautiful!   That is a gorgeous picture, too, the mommy looks so happy with her new little one.


----------



## Shelly May

I just love her color, what will you name her? you are going to keep her right?


----------



## promiseacres

Well if I get another ram yes I'll keep her.... May let DH and DS some input on the name, but I like Maya.


----------



## Remuda1

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Bridge- please come over and tell all my goats they have a ways to go.


Lol, that's hysterical . But I have to confess, I was thinking the same thing as Bridge!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Whew Remuda and Brownsheep, glad I'm not the only one.  

I guess it just goes to show you if you are diligent about watching your sheep's behavior, you know when they are acting a little different. In this case, Promise was paying attention!



Jodie, I really don't think your goats are ready yet...I say 2 or 3 weeks. 

Brownsheep, your sheep are WAY far away from lambing...


----------



## Southern by choice

Oh how cute!  Momma looks so proud too. Baby looks like she is saying what the heck is this cold wet stuff?


----------



## promiseacres

Btw these are my first experience at lambing but have foaled (or missed) several horses and mini horses..and have spent a few nights in the barn thinking she will pop soon,  right?? This time it may been dumb luck. So very glad my girls seem very self reliant. 
very glad I have a due date for the last one. Mid march....she is just now getting a belly....
Come June we will see about a mini foal....maybe I will catch the mare right on....that would be nice.... most mini mares wait me out then pop them out the night I sleep thru....


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations on the cute little lambie


----------



## Symphony

I rarely catch my Horses foal.  They often prefer to do it at night just before dawn or literally in the middle of the night.  Its rare for my Horses to need assistance but its still nice to be around.


----------



## alsea1

Very cute baby. Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

She is so pretty!   Congratulations!   

P.S.  Think we will be having some little peepers hatching between Friday and Sunday of next week.


----------



## promiseacres

Pearce can't wait for the little peepers  
Informed DH last night...he's like I didn't think we decided on that?! I said well you didn't say no... He's worried b/c the tack/feed area where they will go is still full of junk... But I have a week to figure it all out. I know I can make room for them somewhere.... 

Anyways today is my birthday and DH wants to get me something...He's been wanting to get me a Kitchen Aid mixer but the one he wants to get me is close to $400!  IDK it's hard for me to spend that kind of $ on a "thing" now a critter that's ok... I have my eye on a velveteen lop but DH says no to her being inside....IDK why I want an indoor critter after I kicked my house cats outside 2 years ago (rottan things decided our new home needed them to mark it) .... So I have to wait til we get a hutch/bunny shed built..... I suppose I could be really obnoxious and insist we go see more PD sheep, but again need more shelters and that catch pen. I've also been wanting an incubator but afraid I'd end up with 100's of chicks b/c I would have to keep it ful :lol   And then again there's a dexter cow (preg) for sale not too far...but I'm still not sure about a cow. I'd be ok with a mini nubian or nigerian dwarf nanny (but the shelter thing...) Plus I REALLY should focus on my sheep.....

He's taking me out to dinner tomorrow (Red Lobster I HOPE!!!)    So hopefully this will be a better birthday than most of the others...last year wasn't bad but with a newborn baby...well it was quiet...ha ha


----------



## Bridgemoof

Happy Birthday Promise!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Happy B-day!

Go for the mixer! I have one..commercial size/grade! I love it! My mom gave it to me for my b-day too! Believe me you can always "wiggle" in more animals but a mixer.... get it while you can!

I wiggle in animals all the time. My DH is always asking What do we have now? We are picking up what? When did you get on a waiting list? .... I think he just got smart enough to say "yes dear" !   In my defense he is the one who started it.. he wanted a few chickens and then he thought a goat would be nice. I protested all of it because I wanted my kennels. So I gave in... and as I remind him... the kennels would have profited us!


----------



## CocoNUT

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Shelly May

Happy B-day.....

I would get the mixer, whip him up some real nice deserts, and then bribe him with them, tell him everything you want while it is still baking and making the house full of aroma.....You know go threw his stomach to get more of what you want, sounds like a win win to me


----------



## CocoNUT

and yet SO true....


----------



## promiseacres

I think you are probably correct.....as he hints about deserts everytime t he mixer comes up....he works so much I could probably get any critter I could fit in my car and it would be a good week before he noticed  besides I already got an ok for both a bunny and bottle lamb...though am supposed to wait til stuff is ready...(I am not very patient if u cant tell )


----------



## Southern by choice

promiseacres said:
			
		

> I think you are probably correct.....as he hints about deserts everytime t he mixer comes up....he works so much I could probably get any critter I could fit in my car and it would be a good week before he noticed  besides I already got an ok for both a bunny and bottle lamb...though am supposed to wait til stuff is ready...(I am not very patient if u cant tell )


Getting the critters first always makes sure the stuff _GETS READY_ in a timely manner. YEP, I'm a long time married woman... can you tell.  See our men use that as a deterant    woman just have to come up with ways to "not" deter!


----------



## bonbean01

Happy Birthday Promise!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks for the birthday wishes! It was a very nice weekend other than my DD woke up in the middle of the night Sat with a high fever. Seems to be better today so it might be teeth. 

Got my premise ID today and ordered my Scapie tags....  Also been chatting with an inspector with UHHSA (United Horned Hair Sheep Association) and he doesn't see why my sheep can't be registered with them (at least the rams, as Painted Desert) since I don't know their breeding for sure. Of course it occurred to me that I need to get the scrapie numbers from the 2 that do have them.... which may tell me more (need that catch pen!!!!). I know I totally got these for meat BUT with Royal Patches awesome horns I've some of interest in people wanting to breed them for their horns...so why not? I know I could sell Maya pretty easily but....IDK had another breeder send me a photo of black/white twin rams born last week....so thinking about getting one of them for the ewes I get related to RP...

Am officially looking for a velveteen lop! I contacted a girl (thru CL) not too far with one I like but so far she's not been super great about responding to my questions so may have to wait til some breeders have some kits. :/   CL is a good and bad thing, but so far haven't had much success with other types of advertising. 

On the chick front DH has decided that we need to order some cornish x for our meat birds...we'd been debating due to high fat content. He talked to my friend's DH (they've been raising/butchering meat birds for several years) and now he's ALL decided. This is after I talked to her about different breeds/growth rate and told him the same thing!!! so now he's upset I'm getting some xbred chicks from Pearce!   Even if they take longer to grow what's the harm? I will get some good layers and we can still butcher the roosters with the cornish x....  love how he "knows" best when I'm the 10 year 4H member who actually raised all kinds of critters including chickens. What a nut.


----------



## promiseacres

Very awesome photo my friend took while she was here taking my dd 1 yr photos.


----------



## Southern by choice

That photo is gorgeous! Look at those horns... POW material! I like how the hair on the chest is gently blowing in the wind!

your little girl is a cutsie too!


----------



## bonbean01

What a cute little girl you have!


----------



## promiseacres

thanks, the above said daughter decided not to nap so didn't get to give any updates earlier.  :bun

Still searching, waiting for a bottle lamb. In the meantime I moved Treya out of RP's pen without incidence. He can see his girls and seems ok being by himself. Treya seems happier to be with the girls. She's getting a belly  , but isn't due til around March 17.  I was going to put Barbie & her ram lamb (who def. has 4 horns, but I 2 are very close together) but he had no desire to follow his mama.... Barbie now comes up to me and mauls me for corn or pretzels or whatever I happen to have.  

Also still have not found a velveteen lop....the person I contacted must not wanted to sell to me  b/c she did not answer half my questions and didn't respond to my last email. She reposted the ad yesterday...guess I know why she hasn't sold anything.   If I'm patient I know I can get a good one, have several feelers out and have been talking to some breeders. Major issue I've found is too short of ears...yet they still want prime price??  Sorry if I get one I do want to have the possibiity of showing it so....no thanks to a rabbit with a DQ. 

oh and I'm getting some chicks on Monday and meeting another BYHer!  

DH is still working 6 days and cutting wood...but will hopefully be slowing down at least in the wood dept soon so we can build build build and I can get more critters!  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh, she is the cutest thing!  Seriously adorable!  

Wait, you need a bottle lamb?  My boss offered us one the other day and I didn't say yes or no, but we do not want it (he does not have time to be feeding it right now).  I could ask him for you if you like?

Chicks are peeping behind me.  Two out so far (one other I think didn't make it---pipped but no further movement).   4 others have pipped and now we wait.  Hoping for a good hatch for ya.     Our last batch is getting really big.   They definitely do not grow as fast as the Cornish Cross but not too bad.   I am planning to put most of those in the freezer and see how we like the taste compared to the Cornish Crosses (I think I will keep the olive egger hens though---you should be getting a couple of those in this hatch too).


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh, so I take it the handing out snacks trick has made your sheep friendlier! So now Barbie is pawing at you?  That didn't take long, did it!

Good luck on the bottle baby acquisition! And I see Pearce you are still having fun with your incubator.


----------



## promiseacres

Pearce I don't "Need" a bottle lamb....but dh said I could have one.....so....have been watching for one....


----------



## promiseacres

So I met Pearce and her beautiful family yesterday! Am amazed how little Charlie was "working" not your typical in your face pup. Got chewed on by Din Din and loved on Miss Lilly. My kids loved playing with Elliot and Julie! I think we made some new friends and we're only about 45 minutes from them. 
And we brought home 8 little peepers! I got them all settled in yesterday then DH  resettled them when he after we ran to RK for more feed for everyone. I truly love my husband he sure grouses about stuff but I know he'll come thru for me...(I was not sure about putting the heat lamp on them in the new "brooder" I got.... 











This is from last week, notice the double yolker!  Love my little flock. 





Maya is growing up quick! 





Ram lamb has 4 horns but 2 are very close on one side...


----------



## goodolboy

Man, those chicks are producing eggs already. Nice eggs


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yeah, our chicks our just that good 

They look all cozy and happy in their new place.   Hope they turn out to be mostly girls for you.  It was so fun to have you all out for a visit and we should definitely get together again sometime.   The kids had a blast.   And DinDin is a pain, isn't he.   I am weighing him again this weekend and I think he is about good to go.


----------



## promiseacres

Ha ha! Ya, now Pearce can get a $100/per chick since they're laying at 2-3 days old!  you guys crack me up!


----------



## promiseacres

Update my website the past couple of days.  It had been A LONG time over due. I still want to upload some more photos....but will probably do that another day. Well the commitment is made so on Sunday we're going to go pick up 2 black mini jennies....we were debating but have had a stray dog hanging out and seeing Pearce's post about the coyotes....well it'll make me feel better especially with so many babies this year. (ok 3 sheep 1 mare is a lot for us)  I know the minis can't do a ton but they can chase dogs and that's my main concern. My stallion is pretty good at it too but still have not talked DH into gelding him. I LOVE my horses just not sure we need to keep breeding with the current market. See so many unwanted and cheap horses mini and otherwise. I still haven't talked to DH about a riding horse....guess I'll just keep it on the back burner for a while. 

In 2-3 weeks Treya should lamb.  She's been gaining steadly so pretty sure we've got a lamb in there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://www.freewebs.com/promiseacres/


----------



## goodolboy

Find a new place for the stray. If you lose one lamb, it would be 15%-20% of your lamb crop. Call the pound.


----------



## Southern by choice

checked out your website... all the pictures are coming out "skinny"  maybe a settings issue???


----------



## promiseacres

it's really hard to "size" them on the sites...IDK maybe I should just have a FB farm page..... I really need to figure out how to resize the photos from my pc to the internet as it's eating all of my data..... :/

oh and stray seems to be gone... he'd have to go thru a gate to get to the lambs as it's HOT! with the wires pretty close at the lower levels just for this reason. So far just coming out and checking things when my dogs bark seems to be working as he takes off. I'm not opposed to getting a gun out either if I have too. Last time I called animal control they didn't do much b/c she reconized the dog as a neighbors dog  ....that time I finally got a hold of the neighbor after the dog took to sleeping in the middle of the road? and barking fearfully at me when I came outside.....dumb dumb dog!,  they didn't realize their invisible fence had been turned off. And ended up very apologetic. he never got close to the fences BUT.... I don't trust any dogs!   I've let the neighbors know I will not tolerate their dogs on my property harassing my animals....so far that seems to work. I lost a 4H lamb years ago due to dumb dog owners.... Indiana has a leash law but good luck getting in enforced.


----------



## CocoNUT

What a SHAME it would be if that dog just happened to disappear.....
I hate to say that...but our neighbor's dog almost attacked my daughter's face...a few months after we moved in. Fence went up...if the dog came over....dead. Period. Not taking any chances. I catch Summer running around in our pasture...we'll be fencing that soon too! Nice dog...doesn't belong on OUR property!


----------



## promiseacres

So because of my CL browsing habits I came across a couple of mini donkey jennies....they were not to far from my cousins and so....we went and picked up Isabelle and her foal Bell. Isabelle is a reg. mini donkey 10 years old. Her foal is about 6 mos. They are both in need of some groceries but hooves good and they are fairly friendly. Isabelle (Izzy I am calling her to avoid confusion since John named the foal Bell) already brays when she catches sight of me. With the snow storm I put them in blankets and they did pretty good considering I doubt they've ever worn one. (Despite me not wanting donkeys these two seem special.... DH says they are not his....  whatever....





Chicks are GROWING fast! most do not have much of comb so am hoping that means they are hens!  See if you can count them... 





Then here is "junior" trying to push over my post for tying up the equines....LOL he's growing good and plan on weaning him soon. I had to move him & Mom away from the other ewes because he was chasing Smoke SO much she was losing weight! I could see Treya's udder today so she's closer! (my ewes seem to have tiny udders and I couldn't see it at all before....


----------



## Shelly May

Cute Donkeys, DH will claim them sooner or later, they always do!!!!, Glad to see under fed animals go to places like yours and people like you are able to give them what they need. As for the chicks, I guess 1 dozen.........Love the sheep most of all


----------



## Bridgemoof

The donkeys are adorable! They look happy in their blankies.   They look really snuggleable!


----------



## Kitsara

The donkey's are just too cute. I do love their faces.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Your new babies!  So cute!   
Hoping you get mostly hens too.  Seems like we got more hens than roosters in our last batch too.  Maybe they are catching on somehow that if they are going to get eaten if they are boys


----------



## promiseacres

Not much has been going on. Treya is close to lambing but it could be 1 day or 10....  I am hoping on sooner than later as we are going to be gone overnight the next weekend after this one.  ...probably she'll wait b/c of that... Chicks need to be moved out of their cage and hoping to get that done in the next couple of days. New donkeys are doing great, Izzy BRAYS VERY loudly....love it! 

Am going to talk to DH tonight about a barbados ewe and her 2 lambs....both are spotted and daddy is unknown so?? might tide me over til I can find some better PD stock (or travel to TX) .  if DH will let me use the truck next week the guy can meet me on his way to an auction.... which would be much closer than the 2 hour drive to his house.


----------



## promiseacres

So we got up at 4 am, go the kids around and drove to a gas station off the toll road to meet a guy on his way to Shipshewana with a load of cattle  AND an American black belly ewe and her 2 spotted lambs (daddy unknown)! 1 ewe and 1 ram. Mama and ewe lamb will be bred this fall to RP, and we'll see about the ram lamb there's a good chance he'll towards the freezer.... BUT he is getting horns, mama has scours and I think the little girl may be getting some too! These will have to do me til I get to Texas ( next year?????) for some registered Painted Desert Stock. 












Of course now I need to go outside and decide how to deal with the fact that the new Mama decided that hanging in my ewe pen where Treya is awaiting her lamb to get here and babies are back in the other pen b/c they can't jump that high.....  Not sure if she just wanted to be with the other sheep OR thinks they have a better shelter. So much for keeping them quarentined....


----------



## CocoNUT

it almost looks like the lamb(s) are one lamb with two heads and a bajillion legs!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Coco, only you would dream that one up. But now that you mention it.....Siamese lambs? They're cute!


----------



## alsea1

LOL  Yeah. The black bellies can really jump.


----------



## alsea1

I wonder if the father of those lambs is a katahdin


----------



## promiseacres

Owner did know the two ewes were bred(granpa) got the two hair sheep for the guys kid. But they raise wooled sheep... so didn't keep them very long...def a hair sheep but could be anyones guess what breed otherwise... my son named the ewe lamb Nibbler....


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Road trip to Texas!  There are some birds down there I want   Plus, seriously SNOW!!  I woke up all ambitious to go outside and get some yard work going  . So let's go!


----------



## promiseacres

So still waiting on Treya (EDD was March 19...but could of been bred after that...) am thinking that not knowing due dates is easier as woke up Jan 11 there's a lamb! then Feb. 5 Smoke was actaully pushing when I caught her lambing....oh well she'll have it when she has it. I thought it was so cute someone mentioned their goat "talking" to their belly when almost ready to go, well today I saw Treya get up then give her belly several GOOD kicks! OUCH, bet she thought after she did that ha ha. 

So on another thread someone wanted to know the story behind my farm name. Well back in 2002 we bought our first "farm" (all 3 acres of it :LOL) and I HAD to have a farm name, afterall I had a QH and a appy mare right? That fall and the following spring I saw many many rainbows over our farm. So I took the cue from that and our little farm became Promise Acres in rememberence of God's Promise to Noah.  It just "fit" and I won't ever give it up


----------



## promiseacres

no lamb, but her udder is the biggest I've seen of any of my girls so maybe soon. :/ Yesterday I got the chicks into the regular coop, so far so good. :bun DH is supposed to till the garden after he gets home today which is good and bad... feeling overwhelemed with spring projects which includes starting some my own garden plants. But thursday i found some 6' & 8' chainlink panels on CL for a good price so they should help with the fence projects for  the kids and sheep and any temporary places we want a fence or pen. 


hope everyone is enjoying their spring.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Spring is so fun and busy.  Seems like there is a new project every day, right?    So have you figured out how many hens and how many roos?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Lol! I am in the same boat!!!!  
I have a ewe, Sheila, that I THOUGHT was supposed to lamb on March the 21, but, like yours, all she got so far is a huge belly, and supper full udder!!!
Maybe we will have a race on which of our ewes will go first!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Monday around 10:30 pm went out to check Treya and she had very recently had twin boys! No color but....oh well I do plan on butchering some for our use anyways. 






They are both doing great! I can't complain too much about my 3 ewes who lambed for me this Spring/Winter, 4 healthy lambs and all on their own. I am now debating on direction of my flock though. As I do want to get more reg. Painted Deserts since that is how my ram is getting registered (and I have at least 1 other breeder very interested in a ram lamb out of him). My ewe smoke has enough color to reg and Brownie the Barbados type also might pass the photo inspections. Treya even though she has 3 horns IDK she could go with the Multi Horn. And Barbie though she as Beautiful horns, but really is too wooly IMO :/ but she is the only one that threw a painted lamb. I am going to get an older Reg ewe from another breeder end of May also. Which will put me at 5 adult ewes, 2 ewe lambs (1 painted, 1 solid), 4 ram lambs (2 painted, 2 not) and 1 Ram. Definately need to move at least 1 ram lamb, and debating on the solid ewes.  I guess if nothing else I can take the ones I decide to sell to an exotic breed auction in May. So hard to decide whom and how. 

Here is Barbie and Jr, (doesn't he look great size wise?)






This past weekend we got the compost on the garden and the garden tilled and I started my plants starts inside. Broccol and cauliflower is sprouting already! Of course with the manure pile getting large we decide a larger bin made out of wood is in order so marked where it's going...but it's yet another project! This weekend we are hopefully going to plant potatoes, carrots and peas, make decisions on the yard fencing, maybe start the garden shed? IDK it's so hard to decide what to get done first. Probably will have to take  a trip to Menards too. 

I also officially weaned Miss Bell (she's 9 mos mini donkey) she's hanging with some of sheep/lambs poor thing is pacing and calling to Mom but it is what it is. She's doing great with the sheep (hoping she bonds and will be a protector) and let us pet and love on her, so it's definatly a good thing b/c when around Mom she just would run! Now I can start on halter training without someone to help catch the little burger. Am debating on where to put Izzy (mama donkey) She is VERY food aggressive so want to move her away from the mares I think b/c she doesn't need as much as my bred mare does. I'm afraid to put her in with the ewes and lambs til everyone is off grain, but am thinking of seeing how she and RP (ram) get along b/c hes just on hay/mineral right now and I think she'd do fine that way.   

My horse/donkey goals this year include finish training Nautilus to drive and continue leadline training with Rayne, possibly starting driving with her too. I have a couple different people who said I could come ride their horses so have let go of getting another riding horse at this time. Grass is finally greening up so will be happy in 2-3 weeks to stop feeding hay, though thankfully we have plenty still.  Oh and speaking of hay have a lead on a hay field to cut (actual hay vs the field we did last year)! So need to see about that and DH  needs to get his Ford 3000 rebuilt! 

Chicks are doing great, I am pretty sure 2-3 roos BUT I'm really not sure....LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Congratulations!


----------



## promiseacres

Quick update, Izzy is hanging out with RP doing well. She's a little too food agressive to be in with the ewes and lambs so far so good. For some reason she respects those horns. Bell is doing well with the ewes and lambs. All the equines got their hooves trimmed Tuesday! Everyone behaved for the most part....Belle kicked me with her rear hoof while I had a hold her front leg  flexible brat. She got a tying training session so was very tired and well behaved by the time she got the farrier did hers. So far happy with the donkeys, and now they "doing" 2 of their jobs (guarding and cleaning up hay left by the sheep). Cart training will come later. I like to start at 3 years so Little Belle can grow up more. 

I am pretty sure I only got 2 Roo's from Pearce....may be getting some hen's butchered so I can get my heriatage breed. Still undecided, my 3 favorites is Salmon Favorelle (which I have a couple of leads on ), Speckled Sussex or Delawares. 

On the Sheep front got 2 pending sales on ram lambs, 1 for breeding (JR) and 1 for a FFA/market lamb. That leaves me with 1 boy to butcher and 1 to decide keep/butcher. Very happy so far with my sheepies.


----------



## promiseacres

Ugh buyer backed out on JR! I hate when they say Yes I will get him, then back out after you mark them sale pending. They wanted me to hold him w/o a deposit for who knows how long.... so since the catch pen is up  he's going in there so no oops as he is definatly thinking he can breed. Sunday I noticed Smoke had a "bad" eye puss, swelling originally thinking an ulcer from another ewe's horn, but after I caught (via tackle) her realized that the horn above her eye is growing into her skull so wondering if that is the problem. Going to get her horn trimmed, got her on antibiotics and pain meds. Had help yesterday pm to get her lamb Mya caught and discovered she has 4 horns, (so does Smoke I discovered). And now I have someone interested in Mya  Excited to try to get some painted ewes to breed to RP.  

Looks like I need to put the more chickens on the back burner right now, money is extra tight and Josh's work is wanting to dock is pay b/c of an insurance mistake they made over 2 yrs ago so we "OWE" them for it..  On that front I have a job interview with the 4H/extension office on May 1 for a PT position, it's good BUT not sure I want to go back to work...we both agree they will have to pay me enough to bring home some $ AND pay for all the extras it'll bring like childcare, gas, ect and all the other jobs I've interviewed for since moving haven't come close to that figure. If the roof did not need replaced it wouldn't be SOO tight but it is so we'll get thru . Oh and every time I respond to a CL ad for chicks no replies? So I guess God is pointing me to wait....

Need to get into the garden but it's been raining raining raining....I keep telling myself this isn't bad after last years drought but we live on a mucky swampy area so we didn't do TOO bad with the drought....at least we the pastures are growing well. Hopefully sooner than later the critters can have their GRASS! but we're still ok on hay.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

So annoying about the buyer.  I have had a few like that who want me to hold onto the animal for them.  Not happening.

Hope your sheep's eye is okay.


----------



## promiseacres

Ya, well it wasn't a yes I will hold it was, yes I'll take your cash offer IF you pick up within a week and the buyer says, "YES, that sounds great", then 4 days of silence from the buyer...so I contacted her say what's up? Well my Dad says we're busy blah blah blah, so I told her I'd hold him til the date as arranged other wise I needed a deposit... Day before her time was up she contacte me to say oh I changed my mind....   So despite his pretty coat if he doesn't sell by May 1, will be making arrangements for processing...our own raised meat is sound very good right now! 


Some of the chicks from Pearce




Here is one I'm not sure boy/girl
URL=http://s24.photobucket.com/user/PromiseAcres/media/HILEMAN-PC/a019c.jpg.html]






[/url]

Smoke recovering from her eye injury/trimming of her horn




RP




JR getting weaned


----------



## promiseacres

Been busy with the warmer/dryer weather we've been having. 
Started worming sheep but ran out of syringes! :/ 
split and sold some ornamental grass. 
Planted some butterfly bushes and a tulip popular my MIL gave us. 
Planted potatoes and onions, now waiting on DH to get time to re till the rest of the garden. He did get the yard mowed though. 
Been hiking/walking some. 
let the horses out on some grass for the first time today! They actually came back to their pens willingly after a  couple of hours!
Checked out the possible hay field, looks good if they get the trees out.....
Loving being able to put my laundry out. And I had a job interview! YIKES! AND it sounds like a very good "match" for this SAHM to get her out of the house some and help the local Extension/4H office! Will find out if they offer me the job next week. It'll only be 2 days a week other than around Fair time, so I think it'll work out. Our fair is pretty early this year (week of July 4) So the garden should be ok other than needing some weeding. I hope.  Maybe I'll start using my time more wisely and not want to run away from my precious children so often.  It will mean I probably won't be able to help with VBS... but we will see.


----------



## promiseacres

So did not get the position was told that I was in the top 2...but as I've discussed with many friends God has other plans for me! Like the farmers market this summer??  

On Mothers day I discovered that most of my tomatoes and peppers got frosted...really wish the weather men could do their jobs better!  DH insisted we run back to Ace for more plants that day b/c the next night was to be worse. We covered everything we could with sheets, buckets, ect and everything is good now. But now I have to replant which I'm struggling getting motivated to do. DH planted 1/2 the corn last night so that was nice.

This morning I decided to make upside down orange/pinapple cupcakes so didn't get out to move/feed the critters as early as normal and discovered that RP was in with the girls! UGH I know exactly what happened, Miss Izzy was hungery so decided he needed chasing. I think Miss Izzy is going to be finding a new home. Right now I put her in with the mares but man is she food aggressive!  She is not happy unless she has food 24/7! and this does not work for me bc we "rotate" and just b/c you don't have food in front of you doesn't mean you need to be a total B and chase whoever you're with. I knew it was a chance with a 10 yr old jenny...where are all the nice donkeys that instinctavely protect? Atleast we have Bell who isn't doing TOO bad with the ewes and lambs. I'm really getting over the donkeys. They are the most obnoxious things...nothing at all like a horse. I have no clue how to train one b/c they would rather lay down than to respond to kindness.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I have to say, " I am with you on the donkey thing"! We have some too, and yes, they are a pain in the butt!!!  :/
Sorry about your plants getting frosted!!!


----------



## promiseacres

one of my Mothers day gifts




garden





new flower bed




naked sheep (yes she's a hair sheep and wasn't shedding I felt sorry for her, luckily my farrier also shears... )


----------



## promiseacres

so finally got around to taking a fecal into the vets....good news low parasite count....discussed Brownies cough and decided it was possibly lungworm scarring or COPD. No other signs other than the cough so hoping she's ok. may need to cull her if it seems gets worse. And will keep watch on the parasite load. Oh and I sent in my membership and paperwork to reg. RP and Smoke, will add the others with color later.  hope they get accepted! 

I finally got all of my annuals planted, garden is done til 2nd planting of beans and corn. Everything looks good other than the beans... oh well. Up to 15 tomatoes and 10 bell peppers! I'm going to be very busy this summer. 

Oh and Miss Shanarae who's not shown an signs of a tummy has some udder changes...so we should have a foal next month  excited to see what my boy throws! 

Izzy is still here but have a couple of leads, one has promised a deposit if she likes her after I send more photos. so will take them at chore time tonight. .. Bella will be sad but hope this will help her bond with the sheep, she's letting me give her a good scratch in the mornings  but RUNS ! if she sees a halter.....goofy critter.


----------



## promiseacres

Sooo we just got back yesterday from a short vacation to visit some friends in St Louis. It was a great time but we had barely been gone 24 hours when we started getting phone calls! Yep a neighbors dog (husky chow mix? ) decided to "play" with our sheep and our sheep attacked him (ya the owners words tonight when he did take time to stop about the incident). Fortunatly we seem to have some good other neighbors and there was quite the party at our place to patch up Smoke, yep Smoke the ewe who's already had her eye/horn incident was the one to get tore up. She got punctures on her jaw, front leg and a chunk of flesh missing from her rear leg just above the hock. And the neighbor who was caring for everyone was totally on board giving shots and changing bandages so we didn't have to cut things short. This just proves to me that Smoke is a very good Mama because I KNOW she could of ran away but had to had been protecting the lambs. No one else, not even Nautilus (my mini stallion and my baby! ) got into the pen in the chaos ??? had a bite on them. DH told the dog's owners if we see the dog on our property it WILL be shot no questions asked, they accepted this and did agree to help with Smoke's meds and bandages. (no vet was called due to the holiday weekend and good experienced neighbors) They swear dog is  home for good on a logging chain. It was utd on rabies at least, but these people have an infant! Supposedly this dog would never hurt a child and is just a pup.....   This dog sure had the instinct to take my poor Smoke down! She ended up in the hot wire.... oh and the guys wife couldn't figure out how to get threw the gate (it was locked) so  instead of climbing over it she went thru the hot wire.....  DH was asking me about a LGD...but I really don't know how we'd work one without a barn for it? And really not sure about how much they eat.... IDK maybe it could have a dog house? We talked that we are adding another hot wire between the 2 and 3 wires in the pasture (there's only 4 HT hot wires b/c it's only used during the day when it's "SAFE"). But with a husky/chow coat I doubt this dog EVER felt a thing....yes it makes me feel better to know his owner got bruises on her legs from it. Little Bell (donkey) is starting to bond with the sheep but she's only 10 mos old and I'm sure just ran. I think she'll bond better once we get Izzy sold even though they aren't penned together they still see and talk to each other. 

On a good note we had a really great time. Our first vacation in 6 years and with kids....


----------



## elevan

Glad you had a good vacation.  Sorry to hear about Smoke and the dog.


----------



## animalmom

Looks like you went up in the Arch.  How did the kids like it?  Hope the day was clear and you all had a great view.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

So sorry to hear about the dog attack. You are very lucky to have such good neighbors that could care for your injured girl until you got back. 

By the way I don't know if anyone else does this, but when I am at the vets especially if it is near a planned vacation, I always try and update my "if we are out of town an there is an emergency" authorization info. Both for phone numbers (if they can't get ahold of me, my mom knows which animals are most important to us and can make a treatment /dollar amount decision over the phone for me) and a preset dollar amount that the vets are authorized to treat any of my pets if they are absolutely unable to reach me and time is of the essence. Usually it is $200 for any of my cats or dogs and $150 for a goat. I don't have any vets that will treat chickens, ducks, turkeys or geese....but if they would, I think $50 would be safe. This would just be enough to stabilize them and hopefully we would be in contact by then. This provides peace of mind for me and my babysitter (animal sitters are babysitters here). All they have to do is get the animal there and keep trying to get ahold of us. 

Hope you don't have to deal with that dog again.

Glad you had a good vacation.


----------



## promiseacres

That is a good idea about the vet info. I have yet to find a decent non horse or pet vet in our area. I did find the ones who would do fecals and am hoping to work with them.  even though he wouldnt take time to see my donkey.....But even though there are lots of vets around (the dogs owner works for one) my caretaker said she never helped with smoke nor offered To call him. But I think he may be one of those that refuses to see non equine livestock. So most people I know take care of things as best they can or take their livestock an hour away to Purdue.  kind of dumb but I know from working at a vets office liscencing for different animals is expensive and so most go with pets and horses for one their owners are more willing to even call a vet. I am getting worried about smokes tendon. Its exposed and is starting to look off.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I am sorry you are worried about your mama. Hope she gets better.   

I have one vet in town that I trust enough to take care of my house pets. The other one we have had terrible experiences with. Neither of them will even run fecals for me on my farm animals though. My goat vet is an hour away. So there are 2 different numbers in our phone book and I print up a new "Who we have , Where they are and What they get fed" sheet for our sitter as we have too many animals to remember. That way noone misses their dinner and important phone numbers are right there if they need them.


----------



## promiseacres

Smoke is doing better am hoping she can be released back with the flock of girls come this weekend b/c I need her pen! I am picking up a REG Painted Desert Ewe!  and really want to keep her isolated before she is with the flock, she's been with a ram since mid May so hopefully will get some lambies this fall. I sold 2 of the ram lambs to my nephew for his FFA project so am down to 9 sheepies (10 on Monday). 

I am still working on DH about some Salmon Favorelles (4 roos will be going to be processed as soon as I get the call that she has others to butcher)....someone not too far has both chicks and hatching eggs. 

AND finally found some Velveteen Lop bunnies, inquired on one and the breeder offered me 2! at a very good price! BUT I only have the one small cage right now (have more but no shed to put them in,  ) and DH thinks I need to hold off. but I want my bunnies! I really hate that we do not have a REAL barn for my critters. 

Harvested enough broccoli to eat and freeze some. And then I made HOMEMADE sloppy joes using my canned tomato sauce. DH still says it's TOO bland so am working on adjusting the recipe b/c there's NO reason I should buy the canned manwhich stuff! 

Still trying to sell Miss Izzy, everyone flakes out or annoys me (like texting me at 4 am with a lowball offer if they pick up today???) people are just plan dumb. 


That's about it, helping with our VBS this week so have been napping daily


----------



## promiseacres

Lambies are staying where I put them finally, only takes 7 fence strands (2 grounded, 5 HOT) between the boys and moms, though they do seem to be respecting it a lot better as they will stay in the 4 strands while in pasture  Monday I dropped off our 4 Roos from Pearce for processing, (1 is in the crockpot as I type ) then ran an hour south and picked up Reg Painted Desert Ewe that is bred for the fall!  Though she is wild as can be and bigger than my ram, RP!  Very excited to see her lambs this fall! She only has one good side of her udder (but it's huge too) and has had triplets last 2 times, so may get my bottle lamb!  Smoke's leg continues to heal but still needs wrapped, maybe another week or two, she is next to the new ewe (another Barbie, maybe I'll call her crazy barbie....poor girl is so rattled) 

Since Monday afternoon have been feeling YUCK! not much worse things than a summer flu bug thingie....  So have been online WAY too much. I finally put my broody buff orphington into a wire cage to break the broodieness.... not sure if this doesn't work DH does not want me to get some fertilized eggs for her....maybe I can still talk him into some chicks....guess we'll see. She's been sitting in the nest box for about 3 weeks.... and the roos were JUST starting to crow so I highly doubt we had anything fertile. My garden really needs weeding but I guess it'll keep, it's just too far from the bathroom! 

Guess I should of taken the random 4 am offer on Izzy since then I've only had people who don't even want to pay 1/4 of the asking price OR they want to trade their unbroke ponies and let us haul.....oh well. Talking to a gal about trading her for a custom made bunny hutch.... maybe it'll work out. It's not that DH can't build a hutch but TIME is the big factor. I DO want Izzy to go a good home... 

Glad summer is almost here, that means POOL time! (as soon as I feel better :/)


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope your roo is good.  If you ever need help with processing, let me know.

I might need to pick your brain on hotwire at some point or maybe see your setup.  We need to do that.  

Feel better soon and enjoy that pool.  Love this time of year!


----------



## promiseacres

Pearce: the roo was VERY good! I'm hooked on raising our own chicks! Right now I have a gal that's less than 3 miles from me that processes chickens for $1/chicken! Yes I gave her a nice tip! SO right now we're ok on processing next time I plan on helping just had too much going on the day she could do them. Also you're welcome any time, though DH is the one to talk to about the fencing. Maybe you guys would like to come over for a campfire/swimming day/fence chat sometime?? 

The first crop of Broccoli are either in our tummies or the freezer! Cauliflower is coming on strong too, just harvested 1 head yesterday. Today am making cole slaw am hoping to have some carrots big enough otherwise I need to get to the store.... 

It took me til Friday to really feel much better but definatly over it! 

Got paperwork back from the Painted Desert Sheep Society, so RP and Smoke are officially Registered. AND they went ahead had double reg. RP as a Desert Dragon!   (normally only $3 more but they did it b/c I didn't know it could be done at the same time, VERY AWESOME no horse registery would even THINK of being that kind! ) Now to get the new ewe transferred and add a couple more of the sheep whom can be reg in either registry. 

Oh and I posted on another topic but we "might" be adding goats to our farm..... yes  I am CRAZY!

BTW Southern I think you're right I don't want Favorelles, but some Sussex Chickens might be what would work for us.


----------



## elevan

promiseacres said:
			
		

> And then I made HOMEMADE sloppy joes using my canned tomato sauce. DH still says it's TOO bland so am working on adjusting the recipe b/c there's NO reason I should buy the canned manwhich stuff!


Plenty of sauteed peppers and little garlic are key ingredients here.


----------



## promiseacres

Goals for this week include harvesting peas, zucchini, cauliflower and cabbage. I made a batch of cole slaw last week hope to try egg rolls this week.  
Also would like to get RP measured. 
would be great if Izzy goes to her new home (latest offer is a calf hut but awaiting the gal to get time to pick her up but am not holding her so if a better offer comes in well.....) so far this week I've also had an offer of a donkey jack (uhm no thank you) and some bunnies (need those cages as they did mention they had Velveteen lops.... :/) 
Oh and the bushes going nuts on the front of the house need "trimmed" or cut back til we can get them pulled out....
I guess it's good our County fair is a bust due to the river being high, there's a few things going on but not much. :/ DH and DS did get to do the pedal tractor pull on Sunday. That was fun. The parade is tonight still don't know if we're riding a tractor (DH works at local Case Dealer) or just watching. I'll probably get a call about an hour ahead of time  

Still not sure about the 4th....probably some more fireworks but have been invited to another parade and lunch. We will see. My allergies are just being plain nasty....DH was does the grass really affect you that much?  I've been able to avoid cut grass for a while but was moving it to mulch the garden this weekend. And he thinks I should be able to push mow everywhere his big garden tractor can't reach??? UGH very tempting to put up more fence....


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think you need to graze some animals everywhere the tractor can't get...JMHO.....My DH is amazed at how the backyard is slowly looking tidier with the goats "mowing" the back quarter and the geese keeping down weeds on the side. I have been telling him for years, we just need to be smarter and use the animals to our advantage.....free food for them, free yard care for us. And he doesn't accidentally run over all the hoses and chop them to bits with his riding mower now! 

Our fair starts on the 4th :/ Not so good for the animals that are already upset about being at the fair without their buddies, but to have fireworks on top of that isn't very nice. Sorry about your fair though. I look forward to it every year. Every year there is a chance the budget might not allow our fair to be available the next year. The fees we have to pay are going up too.


----------



## promiseacres

With sm kids it is nice to have space for them to play. But our compost heap is def. Out of control. Hoping it gets on the garden this year! 

So had a lady contact me wanting a pet/ companion hair sheep wether last weekend so on Wednesday she stopped by and I sold her Brownie (the very small ewe with a chronic cough) I wasn't planning on selling her but if she didn't produce nice lambs then I knew I would have to make a decision....then no one would want her so it'd be auction or freezers so I let her go. The gal was thrilled. 

Then Izzy finally got picked up this afternoon. In her place I know have a calf hut which makes for a good shelter for minis and sheep.  Izzy went back to her career of being a brood donkey which she knows well. Ds was appeased Bc dh says once we get some more sheep shelters done we can get my velveteen lops! 

Had another gal to see my pony cart which I got last year and now no one fits so it needs to go. This gal asked several questions via text yesterday on the 4th!  but I answered them then she gets here and is worried about the heighth which I told her yesterday. Wasn't a bit concerned about the shaft length....which was first thing I was taught u check...(height can be somewhat adjustable with bigger wheels.).from her q's I thought she knew what she wanted....nope....went off in a bit of a huff Bc it was probably too small and she drove 2 hours.... what do u do? Anyways my farrier needs to measure her pony and may be interested. I sure it will sell when someone has the right size of pony. 

Hope everyone had a fun and safe Independence day!

Oh forgot my highlight linedrove my stallion Nautilus up the dirt road about 3 miles his first time off the farm in a long time! He is def ready to be hitched!


----------



## promiseacres

So have been berry picking and freezing berries, and some more berry picking and more freezing.  I do not want to pay grocery store prices on berries again!!! Have been picking a few tomatoes, cucumbers (made dill pickles) and this and that. Am thinking 2 more weeks and then I"ll be in full produce, people are getting anxious to buy so that makes me happy. I bought a victoriola strainer from a local gal but it doesn't FIT either my table or my counter.....DH is going to have to "fix" the counter so I can use it. Was going to use it on some blackberries to make jam without seeds BUT.....oh well they are now in the freezer. The same gal I got the strainer from has a small shop and used to sell lots of veggies but doesn't any more so she got some cucumbers and zuchs from my garden. We were talking tomatoes and how I ended up with 2 grape tomatoe plants instead of yellow jubiliees (GRRRR ACE hardware  ) I already have 2 cherry tomatoe plants! Anyways she had a old customer call her last night about buying some cherry or grape GREEN tomaotes by the Peck! Thankfully she is also going to help me with measurements and pricing. God is GOOD! June and July is always tight b/c not a lot of OT for DH so....maybe with some veggie sales we can "catch" back up. Had another gal asking about corn....I just picked 5 teeny ears from the first batch so had to tell her 2 more weeks til the next batch is ready. 


So Brownie is gone (new owner had to reworm her AGAIN due to bottle jaw, feel semi bad but she's in a much better place being a pet than a production animal) and now have someone else interested in a ram lamb whom I did not advertise.....trading for a black/white PD ewe lamb!!!!! Guess word of mouth that you have hair sheep is the best way to go. Have to wait for the lamb to be weaned (she was born 7/18) but it's a go, if not back on the freezer list goes April twin ram lamb with 2 horns, minimal markings..... That puts us to only 1 ram to the freezer but with fencing/donkey issues I am hoping we get get some fall lambs (Little Barbie is looking extra "fluffy" and Big Barbie was bought "exposed") So.....crossing my fingers. If not I think we'll be ok b/c we agreed to buy a whole hog from my neighbors and he'll going to the processor next week. Then DH is really really hoping to get a deer.  With all of that I am goign to borrow a canner to put less veggies in the freezer. 


 for a potential buyer on the cart coming Sunday...(she is 4 HOURS away!) I told her everything I know so hope it all works out. b/c I would not drive 4 hours to not buy something..... so we will see 

That's what I've been up to lately... hope everyone is enjoying their summers!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Nice!!! My berry season doesn't start for a few more weeks yet!!! Can't wait!!  

So far it is just ruhbbarb for me.
Have a fun summer!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Well schools have restarted around here, my DS will start preschool first week of September. Can't believe summer is almost gone, and though the temps have been pleasantly "cool" I am bummed that we barely had a nice warm summer. Barely got 4 good weeks for swimming!  
Corn and beans are in the freezer/pantry. Have been letting friends come pick beans b/c I have quite the surplus. Tomatoes are just getting going decently so will be canning them next week? Hoping the melons get ripe with the cooler weather. Getting very few green peppers and had to buy some for my relish. 
The cart is gone.... DH has been pulling garden tractors with his cousin so far no shelters made. UGH there's just too much to get done. I have some bunnies picked out BUT...can't get them. 
Oh but I have 2 broody hens SO I ordered some Dark bramha eggs....have not told DH...guess he'll figure it out.   crossing my fingers hens keep up being broody, it's 2nd time this summer for the orphington. 

Sheep are doing well. Looks like little Barbie will have a 2nd lambing this fall (EDD now thru 8/23, then 9/30-11/21), and possibly Treya(EDD 9/30-11/21).  for Big Barbie (EDD 9/25-11/1)) but so far not a lot of belly on her but with her large frame I have hope. Smoke does not look preg of which I am glad she still limps. I don't plan on letting RP breed any til October so should no by then if they're going to have a fall lamb or not. Then he'll have 6 weeks to get the job done and the ones who don't have a spring lamb (unless they had a fall lamb) will be culled. Will have atleast 2 ewe lambs to breed next spring. 

That's about it for now.


----------



## promiseacres

Ok so got the brahma hatching eggs 3 weeks ago...there were supposed to be 10 eggs right??? well Beggars Farm sent 18!!!! So had some arrangements for Pearce Pastures to take the "extras" before I could deliver them to her DH said WELL you're at the farm store you might as well get a incubator so the kids can experience hatching eggs....  crazy man as his response to me telling him I bought EBAY eggs was "WHAT were you thinking???"  so got Benny the broody buff orphington got 6 eggs and the incubator got 12. Benny started sitting on hers on Aug 21 and got the incubator eggs going on the 23. we didn't candle Benny's BUT as of this morning we have 5 hatched!








The count for the incubator is 1 unfertile, 5 suspected quitters (only removed the unfertile one so far) and 6 viable. They just started the lock down today. 

Here is RP almost shed out. 



Glad the canning season is ALMOST done. I have froze green peppers, corn on the cob, carrots, broccoli and cauliflower, blackberries blueberries and rasberries; made blueberry and blackberry freezer jam; Canned peaches, corn, greenbeans, salsa, tomatoes, tomatoe sauce; and dried carrots and eggplant. Still debating on canning more tomatoes and hoping to make some applesauce to can. It's been a busy summer BUT am so thankful for the bounty in my freezer and cubboards. (DH is wondering where the rest is going....guess he needs to think about building more shelves) OH he's upset to b/c the freezers are too full right now for icecream..... oh well it's not healthy for him anyways right?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Congrats on all the little chickies!!!!!!  
Wow!!!!  You have had a busy summer!!!!!     Guess you will be set for winter!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

YAY!!!!!  Isn't hatching fun?!  

LOL, your hubby is going to probably wish he hadn't let you get it....it is hard to stop hatching once you start.  

Congrats on the babies.


----------



## promiseacres

It's hard to believe it's October and I just picked another 10 gallons of tomatoes! We have 8 healthy chicks who got put in the coop last week, Benny is doing great. Ended up with 10 total that hatched but 2 from the incubator had infected umblical cords.... 1 I euthanised the other acted ok but faded a couple of days later. 
  definatly wanting to hatch more eggs! Now I'm trying to guess how many girls and boys we got! 




DH got my calf hut on blocks so another shelter for the livestock is DONE!!  I caught Miss Bella the donkey...left the halter on her so I can work on her manners, she's not too bad but does need TIME!!! Took Naut and Rayne in a parade... It was a blast and they both behaved very well! 

 



Oh and measured RP he's a 105 for his horns so that's a Silver status. Only 15 more inches to get to Gold. He was pretty good for it though definatly would prefer some help so I can make sure they're accurate. You have to get 12 measurements for the 4 horns!  for some lambs, fairly sure Treya and Big Barbie is bred afterall. I'm short a water tank come breeding time due to a crack in one and tadpoles in another so JR solved my dilema of where to put the young ram lambs with a water source. He randomly jumped in the Naut....(why I do not know!) and they're getting along. so I'll put the April ram lamb with them when RP get's his girlfriends.  Which will happen this weekend. 

FYI I have been keeping up with my FB page better than this so if you want to follow me on there it's under PromiseAcres


----------



## promiseacres

October really flew by. DH took a 3 day weekend last week and got the pool closed and garden is all done. We have supplies to get the shelters up but as of yet NO time.... things seem to be slower at DH's work BUT b/c he took time off will probably put in another full day today. GRRRRR Am not liking DH's new manager with the work yourself to death factory mentality. (he's works for a Case Dealer as a mechanic, so we expect stupid hours fall and spring BUT lately they're expecting 6 days a week all the time) Thought DH was going to let me get a large pony for me to ride but without time to build shelters doubt it will be soon. Getting depressed about not riding again BUT with two little ones not sure it'd happen anyways. 

No lambs put all the adult ewes in with RP and he turned into a threatening pain! Noticed Big Barbie was totally frustrating him but not letting anything happen. From one angle she has a bag from another not so sure. She's with the ewe lambs now. Has til Nov 21 to lamb. If not when I put the ewe lambs in with RP she will go and get bred for spring. Fairly sure all 3 of other ewe are bred. for March/April. Hoping RP is just being a pain b/c of rut season... last year he was not used to me at all. He backs off after I back him down with his horns but it's getting old. Avoiding going in their pen. I pulled them off the pasture for winter so can throw the hay over and don't have to move them morning/evening.  Dec 4 JR is scheduled to the processor, and other ram lamb should be traded this month for a ewe lamb just working out details. 

Definatly OVER the donkey thing....IDK Bella is such a hot/cold animal. I really don't know how to train her, though I know she just need some time. Get's old when you catch her and she freaks b/c of a leadrope.... I know people who LOVE the donkey attitude. but I'm over it no matter how cute they are. An intelligant animal does not see deer 1/4 mile away (in the opposite direction and there on a daily basis) then refuse to go to eat in the pasture and whoever says they have no flight instinct lies!!! They have no problem bowling you over if something MIGHT be scary. Ok Rant on donkeys is over.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Heres to wishing for some extra time to get your shelters put up!!   
I finally got rid of my threatening, pain in the butt ram last month!!! It is sooooo nice now!     I can walk althrough the herd of ewes and rams and not have to worry about a thing!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Got the lambing/isolation shed framed.



Didn't further b/c we found this on a FB sales page and it was the  right price and only 20 minute drive.




Will be using it next Saturday for a sheep trade, ram lamb for a ewe lamb! 

Also have more eggs in the incubator! Hatch day is November 20.  Am thinking i only got one Roo out of my Dark Brahma group. This next group is mostly Americana (for an aunt), Domique, rhodabar, and Russian Oraloff.


----------



## promiseacres

We spent Saturday finishing framing on the lambing shed, it's all finished just needs doors made and siding. 




Yesterday we went and got my new lamb. My son named her Emily. 


 



We were really fortunate as there was a tornado about 5 miles from our house... but no damage for us. Has me really trying to figure out how to move to a home that has better shelter. Sitting in our modelur watching the storm knowing tornadoes are coming... wondering once again where would be the safest room. All our closests are on the outside of the house and both bathrooms have skylights.... plus we want more land...DH wants/needs a shop...
Anyways we did lose power for about 5 hours and the incubator got down to 90. It was day 18 and they were already locked down. so hoping


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Nice lamb!!!!    Tornados are scary!!     Glad your place wasn't touched!


----------



## promiseacres

Glad it's almost the weekend. Been a tough week. Lost my entire hatch.... I take full responsibility BUT it happened while my nieces ( 2 & 4) and my daughter (22 mos) were watching the hatch, we already had 3 hatched and 2 more very close (were zipped). Anyways someone turned up the heating element... we went to play in the other room when I came back maybe 20-30 minutes to check 3 were dead and two were dying it got to 120 degrees. I guess I am taught a valueble lesson DO NOT schedule ANYTHING on hatch day that involves other kids to distract me. 
Checked the remaining eggs and only 2 had quit since i had last candled them. 6 of the free eggs I'd gotten had not been fertile. So was down to 13 do to that and quitters. 9 babies down the drain. 

Got the trim and roofing ordered may pick up this afternoon which will be good b/c with the rain I had to set up a crate for little Emily in the feed room. She's a sweet little thing, shy but doing well with handling. I wish she could go with the herd but still have RP with the girls and not enough shelter room YET. 

Dark Brahma count is 3 boys, 4 girls. They are a very friendly and I really am enjoying them.


----------



## elevan

Aw, I'm sorry to hear about your hatch losses.


----------



## promiseacres

Lambing shed is done AND the hay feeder and the lambing pens! (we will add doors and bucket hooks, ect) but it's usuable. 












Sheep seem to like it and this way we can throw hay every other day so less work! Emily is glad to have some sheep buddies close by.



Jr goes to the processor tomorrow, doesn't he look yummy?



Here is my super good helper... (she insists I put water in a bucket for her to carry when I have to carry water) 


Don't CRINGE but have more eggs on more order... they will be here end of next week! Some leghorns and maybe some cream legbars?  haven't 100% decided on the legbars. Need more layers for my egg customers.


----------



## jodief100

I really like the hay feeder.  I sent a picture to Hubby asking him to build me one.


----------



## Southern by choice

So glad the poultry business is working so well for you! 
Sorry about your last hatch.
What breeds did you end up getting? been a long time since we talked.


----------



## promiseacres

jodief100 said:


> I really like the hay feeder.  I sent a picture to Hubby asking him to build me one.


 
well that is a very special piece given to us by our neighbors who took it out of a shed...we added some pieces (roof, fencing along the back to keep lambs out, runners) and so far it's working great other than the sheep seem to think they dont' need to ever stop eating... love that DH planned on it feeding 3 pens



Southern by choice said:


> So glad the poultry business is working so well for you!
> Sorry about your last hatch.
> What breeds did you end up getting? been a long time since we talked.


 Currently have my mix up batch of hatchery hens, 2 maran mixes, then 7 Dark brahmas whom are GREAT with the kids. i was really looking for the silver sussex but couldn't find any eggs for sale at the time my BO went broody again. Seller sent extras so DH let me get the incubator. Now needing more layers which is why I'm getting some leghorn eggs. but DH says I can get another purebreed batch...and really like the legbars BUT so far not feeling good about any ones I've found so they may wait.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

You can send that little helper out to help me carry a bucket anyday!!!! Too cute!


----------



## promiseacres

Picked up Jr the otherd ay, he was smaller than we estimated but hanging weight was 32#. Made leg of lamb roast and it was very yummy!   So now we need to decide how many we want to keep next year. JR was grass feed, 11 mos and intact desert dragon type. (A little sorry I trade off the other one, BUT got a pretty little ewe in the mix so... not too sorry) Processor only charged $50 vs the usual $70. Either way it's way more cheaper than buying at the store. And definatley leaner!


----------



## bonbean01

Thinking the same thing...that little helper with her water bucket is adorable!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Happy New Year!!!
Pulled RP (and Bella the donk) out of the girl's pen (s). So lambing dates are Feb 19-June 7... The older girls are showing bellies (atleast I hope it's not all hay...) Hoping for 8-10 healthy lambies.  Little Emily can now be with flock though she seems to like to hang out in her "pen" area. Silly girl. Got their sheds cleaned and fresh hay which is good thing we've gotten about 5" of snow the last 24 hours and it's slowing down! Wouldn't mind but temps are just plain frigid with below zero windshields and below zero highs next monday/tuesday! Guess we'll have some house chicks as they are due Sunday/Monday! (last candling only showed 3 good ones, but hoping I was wrong ) Tomorrow is day 18 so will candle again before the lockdown. DH says I need to stay home which is mostly ok...found a quad of cream legbars on CL....for a very good price, less than a dozen hatching eggs and only 3 mos. old so maybe i can convince DH we should go get them this weekend. but he may say no b/c I've been very spoiled this Christmas season, got my leghorn eggs, a kitchen aid mixer, mandoline, among MANY other things.... BUT I really need my cream legbars!!!!!  Stay warm my BYH friends!


----------



## jodief100

Keep warm.  This arctic blast is a nightmare for all of us.  Cream legbars would be cool, hubby just don't understand.


----------



## promiseacres

Despite water tanks heaters that couldn't keep up and lots of snow we all survived the artic weather we've had these last few days.





















and our lone leghorn chick who hatched Monday, John named her Sid


----------



## promiseacres

Sid is doing good, alone still.... still working on DH about more chicks/chickens silly man thinks we should wait til spring...  
But he did let me put a deposit on this guy!!!!!


----------



## elevan

promiseacres said:


> Sid is doing good, alone still.... still working on DH about more chicks/chickens silly man thinks we should wait til spring...
> But he did let me put a deposit on this guy!!!!!


Your pic isn't showing up....so what is "this guy"?


----------



## ragdollcatlady

I think it came up the other night as a pic of an English Lop??? Beautiful guy! I love the ears!


----------



## promiseacres

ragdollcatlady said:


> I think it came up the other night as a pic of an English Lop??? Beautiful guy! I love the ears!


 close ragdollcatlady.... he's a Velveteen Lop! 




 maybe you can see these better.
And in a week or two I am also getting a trio cream legbars! and maybe some more hatching eggs from a local breeder.   I think DH is hoping that someday it'll be enough...


----------



## Hens and Roos

what a cutie!!!


----------



## elevan

Oh my, what big ears he has!  lol


----------



## promiseacres

about 10 days and i get to go pick up our bunny! 
if the weather cooperates will go get my cream legbars in the next few days 


And DH is talking bunny shed plans AND some breeding pens for purebred chickens! AND he's ok with us getting some Bielefelders too!      and tomorrow it's going to be above 20 degrees. We need a LOOONG break from this below zero temps!  Like 12 months! So far the only critter we have lost is a barn cat who liked to wander  via getting hit. So glad I shouldnt' need the ax for evening chores. (to chop the ice b/c the heaters cant' keep up)


----------



## promiseacres

My new chickens, 4 month old Cream Legbars






Our Velveteen Lop, Winston (yes he's inside for now  )




hope you all can see these I posted the off of my FB.... 
And am day 19 for more eggs to hatch, yes due on my BDay.  
FYI if anyone wants a true pet bunny, this Velveteen Lop is FABLOUS! Not timid, or a mean bone in his body. Doing well on training not to poo when out of his cage. Curious and loves attention. I had many rabbits back in 4H not one was like Winston.  Can't wait til we can get more.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck with your new buddies  they look cool!


----------



## promiseacres

Well the CL's are intragrated into the flock, doing well. One of the young brahma pullet has stated laying!!! Moved the lone leghorn into a cage in the coop with a light fl that the temps stay "decent") of course he turned out to be a rooster  Not sure what I'm doing with him. DH talked about keeping him and breeding him with Hopper our white leghorn for more layers for us...IDK though that cuts into room for my other breeds. and point blank he hates me.... (the roo). With him into the coop I could move the 14 chicks out to the garage in the brooder tank, up til today they were in a 10 gal aquarium.... They're looking ok, too many "foo foo" breeds in mix but I guess I can easily probably sell the ones I don't want. Atleast 1/2 are cochin (which are ok) and 2-3 silkies (sorry I worry they won't get the tlc here they need), then 2 delawares  , several mixes and 1 I am hoping is a pure bielefelder.... but not counting on it since it has greenish legs. I hate when people aren't straight on what the are selling. Don't say you have purebreds if 99% of them run together, I only bought them b/c she said the eggs were all from her large fowl and that I would get some legbars in the mix....yep got them and NO blue eggs, so she then said well they weren't laying but there was possible rhodebars or bielefelders.... oh and this week she menationed ameruacanas... as I've been trying to id them. sad thing is so far none seem up to their SOPs so mostly mutt birds. But pretty, nice mix of colors, even one looks lavendar.  Probably am repeating myself so I'll let it go. Here they are before I moved them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

YAY for a great hatch!!!  What pretty chickies!


----------



## promiseacres

All 14 chicks are doing fine, have atleast 5 that have frizzled feathering  which isn't what I was expecting... oh well have a friend who will buy any I don't want. Sunday I set some CL eggs I got from a gal in GA and 10 of our own eggs. My eggs will be mixed but am testing fertility. Definatly addicted to these chickens and hatching.

No lambs... but definately closer all 4 experienced ewes have udders started, any day now!

Guess we're getting a shetland pony gelding soon... Really don't need another one, but my Mom called me Sunday afternoon to ask if I would take my cousin's pony as her son wasn't interested and they were hurting bad for hay. Mom didn't know much about him so I got ahold of my cousin and he sounds like a decent pony. One I can let John tool around on without a lead line without many worries as I since his pony is just unexperienced. (maybe that'll spark his interest in riding?)  And he has been driven in the past   My Mom is footing the bill so I guess why not. Hoping him and Nautilus get along.


----------



## promiseacres

First lamb was born this morning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A brown/black ram lamb out of Smoke. 

Also picked up the new pony, he's actually not much larger than Rayne so team in the future????




His name is Dodger, but thinking renaming to Cloud??? Not sure yet. He's pretty calm and doing very well so far.  He was very glad to get some room to trot around in as he was being kept in a horse trailer to keep him away from the alfalfa my cousin was feeding b/c it was the only hay they could get.


----------



## jodief100

They are both adorable!!!!


----------



## promiseacres

So with plans to be gone overnight this past Saturday I just knew we'd get some lambs that day. And sure enough went out to do chores to find Treya had just had twin girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She hadn't passed the placenta yet so I kept periodically checking her. And after she passed it I went back to the house for bag to clean it up and came back to see that Little Barbie was in labor! This was about 11:30ish.  So I confined her and went back out at 12:05 and she had one and was having the second twin. We had planned on leaving at 12ish..... She had a
ewe lamb with a white tipped tail and a boy. My lovely neighbor was informed and very good about knowing about sheep so we could leave about 1:30 even though she hadn't passed the placenta. I told Big Barbie she needed to wait til Monday
at to have hers. 




We had a fun overnight without kids and came home to happy healthy lambies and mamas and Big Barbie has listened to me.  crazy we have only have 6 bred and 2 of them lamb within 5 hours of each other. 1 more lamb and I'll reach my goal, and 3 more ewes to lamb.

Also have 1 of my shipped eggs hatching which is great as it's day 22 and I didn't think they were going to. Rethinking the legbars...just having bad luck getting decent stock and DH isn't wanting me to spend much more on them.  he said at one time i could get some bie.felders so  he'll let me as I can get some chicks from a guy within driving distant. The bielfelders are bigger so would probably meet our needs better as a dual purpose bird that is auto sexing.


----------



## promiseacres

Still waiting on more 3 more ewes to lamb. Big Barbie, Nibbles & Maya. Really looking forward to seeing what BB throws colorwise as I've seen past photos fo her lambs and they are registable so  on some color! The brown and black lambs are cute but need white to be Painted Desert. Nibbles is white with some tan so again looking forward to seeing what comes out. We are debating b/c though the 4 horns of the Desert Dragons are fun and challenging, most people around us look at them crossed eyed b/c they're not common. So wondering if sticking with the more colorful PDs may be better in the long run for selling lambs.   Then I remind myself that we mainly got them for meat for ourselves so registration really doesn't mean much. But with my pasture we can have 6 ewes (currently have 7), 1 ram, plus 4-5 lambs to grow for meat. Only 3 ewes have lambed and have 5 lambs so need to cut way back or find an outlet.

Tomorrow is lockdown day for my hatch # 6, breeder resent some more legbars and my Aunt brought me some blue cochins to hatch. After this I HAVE to take a break til we get more pens up.

On the family front things have been stressful. DH broke his nose while splitting wood 3 weeks ago, had surgery 2 weeks ago. Dr's office gave us conflicting instructions and then his work didn't want him back on light duty but as of today he's full release. Drs seem to have no care about their instructions, I know they're just covering their butts but really seem clueless about people who WORK (ie we have zero need to go to the gym b/c our lifestyle).  And now DD who turned 2 in Jan has to be evaluated for a speech delay. I want her helped (I'm over her screaming vs telling me what she wants) but trying to figure out the ins and outs of the states programs and therapy. And my family will not be supportive b/c they see no problems with kids that dont' speak til 3 and kids in therapy K-4th grade b/c of it.

Am grateful spring is here, critters are multiplying and soon I will be able to hang my laundry out and stop filling up the wood stove.


----------



## BrownSheep

Glad to see all is going well on the animal front.

Good for you for looking out for your daughters best interests!


----------



## promiseacres

Here is my CL and the Blue Cochins are some incubated for my aunt so I have 2 boys, 2 girls in this group, and then the other boy from the first hatch. It wasn't a fantastic hatch but we got some chicks. I will not be using the intial Legbar for breeding, in fact the roo though pretty and a nice boy is on the butcher list... which should be happening next week.










Still waiting on the last 3 ewes, two continue to get bigger bellies and bigger udders, 1 nada. They have til May 5. And we MAY be getting another breeding ram, he is #18.




My sis (who is breeding 2 horn PD) is going to pick up some more breeding stock in Texas... that's where 90% of the PD and DD sheep are being raised. Anywyas she's offering me this one (not sure why she's considering a 4 horn) for a good price, less than I can travel to Texas but a bit more than what a 3 month old ram would go for. IDK intially I was against it b/c I wasn't going to be looking for new stock this year... but DH said find out the price (he was wanting even lower ) Anyways 1. it's a reasonable price for getting one from Texas 2.  he's out of loudly colored ram and ewe (am not getting very many lambs with much color out of my crosses, though other than the extras this doesn't matter to me ) 3. the sire is the of the line I'd probably get if I had the chance to travel and get my own.  BUT if I'm just breeding for own meat lambs really really don't need another... any thoughts?


----------



## BrownSheep

I think it is a good deal.
A) YOU don't have to travel to Texas to pick him up.
B)He has characteristics and genetics you want.
C) He will bringing in new genetics to your local gene pool.

As long he is affordable I would go ahead with it. It will save you the drive to Texas and bring in the genetics sooner than you planned.


----------



## promiseacres

well too many questions into getting a 4 month old 4 horn ram lamb, like if his horns will fuse or not. But  Big Barbie had twin boys last night! (maybe i'll just keep one of them) as they are both VERY handsome. They definatly have at least 2 horns, couldn't feel any other bumps so we'll see.


----------



## BrownSheep

I really like the one with all the white. gorgeous little rams


----------



## promiseacres

Am almost out of hay... that was with me having 100 "extra" bales. Luckily this year pastures are finally coming on and have had the horses on them for a couple of weeks so far, but still will have to get some first cutting or figure out something b/c someone always gets hay with our set up. My 5 yr old DS isn't going to be thrilled but am going to re-home Shana our retired brood mare who is 24 this year, sell the mini donkey b/c i just don't trust her with my lambs and getting Naut gelded. That will leave us with 3 minis/ponys, and I can concentrate on the sheep and not agonize so much about who to keep or sell or butcher. We just do not have the storage for more hay and with only 4 acres... will very much am limited on my grassfed livestock.
I am setting some of my mixed eggs into the incubator.  Was going to do another batch of Cochins for my aunt but her 2 of her hens decided a week ago to go broody and she didn't pull the eggs. So will wait to do her second batch. I have a couple of  eggs from my ISA browns I sold,  so kind of wanting to see how some mixed eggs do from them. Also got the 2 extra Brahma and Legbar Roosters butchered.  Nice big guys. DH spread the compost pile on the garden and got 2 bucketfulls of giant grubs for the hens, am hoping this inspires him to work on my chicken moat sooner than later.


----------



## promiseacres

Still waiting on Nibbles to lamb, she has til May 30... was sure the storms this past couple of days would get them moving. But nope. So this morning I let her back with the flock. But a good note on the sheep front is I've put up a couple ads and I have 1 person coming to look at lambs this week and have had two other emails. So... very happy for some potential buyers. DH is wanting me to be cautious on who gets sold as weanlings b/c he is now planning to take another 1/2 acre out of the yard area and make 4th pasture area so we can grow some our lambs out. my DH.

On the chicken front 9 (maybe 10 ) eggs that I set (out of 14) have good veining at day 7. So  for fertile eggs, though I am having problems keeping up with my eating eggs sales so am not going to advertise/sell them as hatching eggs til some of the younger poults start laying later this summer. 
And have one potential buyer for the donkey, and got a reasonable quote for gelding my stud so as soon as some cash comes in am making his appointment, as it would be nice to get him done sooner than later.  
DH did get the garden tilled but wants to till again then we can plant, FINALLY! been a long awaited spring but I think it's here. Oh and he got me an honey crisp apple tree and he's going to get me a yellow delicious too!  very happy for some fruit trees.


----------



## jodief100

The lambs are just adorable!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Well no one is sold yet... but the grass is growing good so I guess I really don't have too much to worry about. Nibbles lambed 5/17 a white ram lamb. They are doing fine. Maya has til June 8 but don't think she settled. I'm ok as my goal was 6-8 lambs and have 8. She may go to my sister's in trade for a pony harness for my bigger ponies. Which is ok as she's very flighty so if that doesn't happen I think I'm going to get her butchered.
Have some my own mixed chicks hatching and they are already sold!

Lots of plans are on hold as I am almost 9 weeks pregnant myself ! But was diagnosed with a hematoma in the placenta two weeks ago so am on "light" duty which means almost EVERYTHING! I can do chores as long as it doesn't include anything over 5#, no gardening (too much repetive motions), no vaccuming. Trying to stay positive but it gets frustrating, my DH works so hard then has to do whatever I can't do when he gets home. My lovely neighbors will be able to help more once school is finished. And I do have people who will just come over to play with the kids or whatever. Fingers crossed that it clears up and I can do some things again til the little one gets here in December. Til then I'm on the PC way too much and taking naps, mainly keeping my feet up! Unless I get put on strict bedrest it's doable otherwise we may have to cut more critters than I had planned. But very excited about the baby.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Congrats on the baby! 

 Hope everything goes well!


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Ragdollcatlady. we're really excited, it sucks I have to be so cautious but it'll be worth it.


----------



## promiseacres

Just when you think you'll never sell a critter, you sell three in one day.  Bella the donkey went to her new home and got deposits on two ewe lambs. DH was like why'd you sell the ewe lamb with the nice horns?? He'd have me keep ALL of them if I'd let him. I told him if we get an unrelated ram I'd consider keeping more. So down to a dog, a mini horse and 1 ram lamb to find new homes for. At this point am feeling well and DH is helping helping helping, we got the 5 older lambs seperated for weaning last night so they and the horses need vaccines this weekend. Praying that I continue to do well on the light duty so we don't have deal with bedrest!


----------



## promiseacres

Lambs and the yearling ewe all went to their new homes. Very happy and DH gets new tires for his hay rake. Nice to be able to put something back into the "farm" And the money from the donkey is going towards gelding Nautilus my mini stallion. Still doing ok on "Light" duty healthwise but if i over do things I know it...  Decided to sell the pony we "rescued" from my cousin this spring. Maybe next year we'll look at another one but sill to have 4 ponys just sitting around b/c I can not work with them. He can be really difficult to catch and I just dont' need that right now.


----------



## promiseacres

Garden is growing (including the weeds) I have been able to harvest some green onions, lettuce and spinach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I got sick about 2 weeks ago, doing better but couldn't even look after my kiddos for a week! Baby is still doing ok. Had friends from our Church weed the garden, look after the kids, DH did ALL the chores... was tough. But slowly can do things again. All I know was it was some type of infection, they did rule out measles.... 
Going to wean the last 3 lambs soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Had to cancel Nautilus' surgery due to me being sick so now will wait until fall when it's not fly season.
DH has jumped into garden tractor pulling, we now have 3 tractors all that need work. It's not my thing but he enjoys it. And it gives DS an chance to pedal tractor pull. He got 3rd place and 4th place this weekend!


----------



## promiseacres

Not much going on. Been in the garden weeding almost daily, and feeling overall good. Got someone coming to see Cloud tomorrow. Our dog went to a very good home last week. Debating on chickens now.... Really wish we had time for the "growing pen/coop" I have a 10 x 10 dog pen but no coop. And I really need to get some of the chickens out sooner than later.  DH has been making hay plus overtime again so.... not sure I'll get my coop built to get some the younger chickens separated. Oh well so is the life. May just have to put my breeding pens/groups off till the future.
Sheep are looking good. they all need vaccinated/dewormed/hooves done and the 3 younger boys need weaned so hoping we can get that done soon AND all at once. Well the 3 younger ones will need another set of vaccines.


----------



## promiseacres

Well all seems well with the baby and pregnancy other than I lose steam pretty quickly (even compared to my other pregnancies). Despite that I was able to pick & put up 21 qts of green beans last week. Yesterday I picked peas, usually only plant peas for fresh eating but they are out doing theirselves, well the Sugar Snap variety is. I picked about 18 qts, and will be putting them in the freezer.
I've sold several chickens so am down to 31, actually egg production is up, despite 5 of the sold ones being layers. Between the pullets maturing and reducing stress in the coop I think I've made the right decision. Still wouldnt' mind selling a couple of more, but it is more managable. Though I wish DH would clean the coop when I ask him too (not when he has "time"). Our sheep pens are atrocious! I guess atleast there's no enclosed area.
Was talking to DH last night he pointed out that we could be feeding a  steer on what we are feeding the flock of 13 sheep. All the lambs are not weaned, one smaller twin ram lamb can slip out thru the hay feeder and gates.... rotten thing. He was supposed to be my keeper but not impressed with his growth.Still haven't gotten anyone to help me corral and get them all vaccinated, dewormed and hooves checked(this isn't a 1 person job in ANY case). Also  RP has been somewhat challenging both me and DH, not too bad Do not know if the ewes are coming into heat or he is just feeling honery b/c I've limited his grazing time... Yea I'm getting over the sheep. They are fun, and interesting to own, hardy and mostly easy to raise BUT..... I'm over it. So asked DH "what if" we just sold the flock.... he didn't say yes, but didn't say no. His thing is he doesn't like to "give" up something we've started. They are smaller breed and they take longer to to get decent size for butchering. Lady we got them from said she butchered at 5 months but they'd only be like 30-40#! Sorry not enough meat on a lamb that size! Maybe it's just this "complicated" pregnancy but I feel like we tried them out BUT maybe they just aren't for us...  I WOULD love to sell them and get my Fjord.... but we Desperately need a barn so $ towards that would take us a lot closer to my other goals and we'd have our own place to store the hay DH is making. IDK- guess we will see.


----------



## promiseacres

So... no only did we travel to the state fair yesterday we brought home another Velveteen Lop, a doe of course!




She is a broken opa and her name was opal, but John didn't like that. so he renamed her Alena.  She's so very sweet! Not sure when we'll start breeding but we bought 4 cages too so on our way to having a rabbitry.

State fair was great! We didn't get to see EVERYTHING but did see a lot including GIANT pumpkins and monster trucks. With me not being 100% we went thru the barns but didn't go down EVERY aisle. it was still fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








On the chicken front the pullets have started on laying very well!  which is GREAT!
On the sheep front RP is being a BIG pain and until further notice he will be not being put out on pastures b/c of his bad attitude with me. If something needs done in his pen DH will take care of it. I will throw his hay over the fence. He doesnt' head butt me but has been continuing to challenge me.  I keep telling him that he's going to end up on the wall, floor and freezer. Though he'd probably make us bit of cash if I decide to sell.  we haven't commited to selling the flock but have someone intersted in another ram lamb(the one who keeps escaping from being weaned) if I also sell an unrelated ewe. So I told them I'd sell Little Barbie, I love her sillieness. But she hasn't thrown any great lambs. Though her ewe lamb from this year shed out very nicely she is polled and not much color. I would like at least one more lamb crop from RP then may seriously think about selling him. I have 2 ram lambs I could replace him with that I wouldnt' mind seeing what they throw.


----------



## promiseacres

Well I put the sheep flock up for sale, DH isn't thrilled but if we're both "over" it and he barely has time to help with cleaning my coop, much less the sheep shelters, ect. I have two ewes pending pick up and no "real" bites on the rest. There is a exotic sale coming up in October may just take all that is left there (other than 2-3 boys to be butchered). Because of the sale I probably have them priced a bit high for fall sales but why sell just for someone to resell at the auction. Hoping to have some cash to save back for a start of a small barn and maybe a large driving/riding pony. Though DH isn't liking the thought of another hay burner.... but am working on him. We are SO close to a state park I just have been wanting to trail ride more again.
Also may be taking Winston the bunny to his first show next month. Trying to figure out child care, as I'm not sure the kids would be thrilled to sit and wait at a bunny show for most the day. IDK will figure something out.


----------



## promiseacres

Still no "real" bites on the rest of the flock... debating on if I should lower price, make different "package" deal or what.  Definately want to at least reduce the flock... but am not giving them away. I really do not like selling livestock, too many people think they are doing you a favor by "taking" them off your hands.
I am down to 28 chickens, still trying to move 4 more... but found someone with some Legbar pullets.... good price too. Lost a 1 yr old hen to wry neck, I really think she was injured.... but am finally getting plenty of eggs.
Garden is winding down, and is full of weeds, picked all the pumpkins as its' been so wet. got 7 good ones and 3 went to the sheep.


----------



## promiseacres

Two weeks ago had a deposit put down on 2 ewes and a ram lamb by a 4H girl... they were to pick them up on this Saturday.
Then last Friday my dh Josh had a 1200+ combine tire fall on him (it was on forklift forks) breaking his ankle and lower leg.
Yesterday Josh had surgery, 3 screws were put in. He can't drive, he can't put weight on the leg for at least 8 more weeks so he can not return to his "regular" job. Also last night this 4Her texts me, she wants her deposit back had a vet emergency, she wants the sheep but has no $. I had to spend her $ on bills b/c of the extra expenses with DH's accident, all his dr visits/surgery has had to be 50+miles away. She knew I do not refund deposits. The ram lamb in question is in a catch pen b/c of his being a total PAIN to wean. I had made her a REALLY good deal b/c she is a 4Her AND she was willing to take the pain of a ram lamb. I told her Dh's situation a few days ago so she KNEW the date of surgery, I've not replied back to her request.... today was payday, it was decent b/c of the overtime DH had started working. Dh says refund 1/2 of the deposit BUT It WILL be the last "nice" one, and will be getting workers comp only for who knows how long, which is probably 2/3s what his normal pay is AND no OT... I don't want to be a B****** BUT.... REALLY???
The upside is our church family & neighbors are helping, meals, child care, mowing, chores. Me & baby are doing ok but definately not up to 100%. I KNOW this is just yet another mountain we need to climb.


----------



## BrownSheep

You are having a rough go of it. The "nice" thing to do would be to refund some of the deposit, but that is not how the world ( or deposits) work. I hope you will be able to take it easy for a while.


----------



## promiseacres

Crazy month, hours after Josh got his cast removed and was declared "healed" I had to take him to the ER for blood clot in his lung and leg. He's on the mend now but now surgery to remove the temp. screw won't be til December at the earliest. Anyways it's been 2 weeks since then and his foot finally not having the issues with swelling. Our hay shed is full and I'm still able to do most of the daily chores despite being 31 weeks pregnant and supposed to be taking it easy. But with help from friends and our church family I know we'll make it. 
Put RP in with the ewes this morning so in 150+ days we'll be getting lambs. Hens are laying well and hope to get their heat lamp in soon so they'll continue.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You've sure been through a lot.  Hope things get better for you and your family!


----------



## Devonviolet

promiseacres said:


> 1/2 this is their coop (other 1/2 will be our feed/tack area)
> 
> 
> BTW I take them out most every day (weather dependent) to a 10 x 10 dog kennel....


Hi @promiseacres we are currently trying to find a plan for our chicken coop.  Yours sounds I interesting. I would love to see the photos, but it says they have been deleted. 

Is it possible to see the photo(s) of your coop? It's been a couple years since you built it. Are you happy with your design? Or would you do it differently now?


----------



## promiseacres

Well lambs are due! DH has been working pt for 3 weeks. Still having complications but feel we can make plans now. My newest daughter Kinzey was born Dec 17, made it to 38 weeks! She is a joy and sleeps very well. 
Planning on raising some homegrown chicks and velveteen lots this spring. Debating on getting a pup as we are currently are dogless, our dog Pumbaa had  nasty growth and we had to have her euthanized a month ago. But not sure it's a good time. So keeping as busy as ever.


----------



## promiseacres

Did I respond to this?


Devonviolet said:


> Hi @promiseacres we are currently trying to find a plan for our chicken coop.  Yours sounds I interesting. I would love to see the photos, but it says they have been deleted.
> 
> Is it possible to see the photo(s) of your coop? It's been a couple years since you built it. Are you happy with your design? Or would you do it differently now?


----------



## Devonviolet

promiseacres said:


> Did I respond to this?


No, I don't think so.  It sounds like you have had your hands full!!!  CONGRATULATIONS on your new little bundle of joy!!! 

After looking at lots of different styles of coops, we ended up designing one ourselves. It has a 2X4 frame, chipboard siding and a 4:12 pitch gable roof. It's not perfect and not finished yet, but we are happy with what we have so far. Here is a photo taken after It got it's first coat of red paint. We are planning to put white trim and a metal roof on soon.


----------



## promiseacres

Devonviolet looks good. Sorry I never got any photos, life was happening.   but things are slower now for the moment. 
Our first spring lambs were born today, on good Friday. Emily, a first time mama had twin girls! DH wants to keep going with the sheep so... will be keeping these two. 3 more ewes to go.


----------



## bonbean01

Congrats on your twins!!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

WooHoo!  Congratulations on your darling twins!! And GIRLS to boot! What a way to build your herd!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Little barbie had her twins this morning!  Boy is solid, girl is painted.... very happy again. Just Two more ewes to go and I will be very surprised if they have less than twins as they are both huge!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## JakeM

Congratulations! The little girl is so adorable! (So is the boy, but I like the white thrown in their.)


----------



## promiseacres

Our oldest ewe had triplets this afternoon!  Will hopefully just supplementing them as she only has 1 good teat. Boy is painted, both girls are brown. This meets expectations of 7 lambs from my 4 ewes... yet I still I have one to go.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres

Last ewe lambed today, a single ewe but beautiful!  


Did pull two of the triplets. No one is thrilled except my daughter but their mama can't feed more than 1 with 1/2 an udder.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sounds like you had a good year
Congrats


----------



## promiseacres

We did, am thrilled to get soo much color and girls! After thinking I should sell them all last fall.... we are very blessed. Sad I did sell two of my original girls but they are doing well. We definitely have enough girls to choose from and will be investing in another ram. DH is hoping to build a alley system so we can handle them easier. And at 3 Jocelyn is decent help. My son John is showing interest in the bunnies.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on all the new additions to your herd! How many total for this year?


----------



## promiseacres

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Congrats on all the new additions to your herd! How many total for this year?


8 lambs out of 4 ewes in 7 days, 2 rams and 6 ewes 
Puts us at 19 sheep at the moment


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww, neat!  You got a good ewe/ram ratio too!


----------



## promiseacres

Yesterday had a short visit and picked up hatching eggs from Pearce Pastures. set them plus 6 of our own. Will replace some older laying hens then sell the rest. 
Lambs are all doing well even the two on the bottle, thanks to knowledgeable people on here. Hard to believe 3 feedings a day is best. The yearling ewe that didn't settle with the older ewes jumped thru the fence back into the ewes' pen... but she had 3 more weeks with the ram so hopefully will get 1 more lamb late this summer. 
This evening we go to pick up our new pup! Not sure I am ready for training a pup but will be good to have a dog around. She's 3/4 aussie and 1/4 lab.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the new pup and good luck training her.  Would love to see pictures when you have her


----------



## promiseacres

Debating on names, but our new pup.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cute! I love her coloring! Reminds me of a Bernese Mountain Dogs' coloring!  Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos

What a cutie! Love the brown dots above her eyes.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

She's super cute! I'm sure she'll turn to a beautiful young Lassie when she gets older  But I don't miss training pups. Lol.

She does look like a Bernese.. Love the eyebrows.


----------



## jodief100

Congratulations!  The lambs look great, great ratio and lots of ewes!  I am so happy for you (and a little jealous)!


----------



## promiseacres

Cannot complain on the ratio... though means less for the freezer.  Can't get it to be right side up but here is Maizy meeting Ruby & Garnet.


----------



## promiseacres

Moved the bottle babies to a holding pen within the ewes lot and started acclimating the horses and the other 16 sheep to the pastures. Also today is hatch day,  but actually have 14 that already hatched.... started day 17! We are about 1/2 done. This is the early chick.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats on the new chicks @promiseacres!!


----------



## promiseacres

Alena presented our first velveteen lops!!! There's 10 in there!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

promiseacres said:


> View attachment 9919 Alena presented our first velveteen lops!!! There's 10 in there!


 Congratulations!!!  Baby bunnies are so neat!! 
My Flemish Giant mix actually just had a litter of 10 yesterday too!!  How neat!


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies are growing!  

 
Bottle lambs are weaned but still love to follow my daughter


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cute!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!


----------



## promiseacres

We have had 5-6" of rain in the last few days.... it's very wearing. But we do have yet another baby.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## animalmom

Wait, that's not a goat!  Oh yeah there may be other animals out there somewhere in the world that are not goats, not many grant you, but there may be some.   Pretty foal!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, so cute!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!! Congrats!!


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres

Well Maizy pup got spayed last Thursday,  Nautilus got gelded Saturday.  All are doing well. Today is weaning day for the lambs... that's going to be a wet nasty job. Hope we can get everyone's hooves checked, trimmed, vaccinate and dewormed. We will see. My good neighbor is coming to help. We have had 3 mostly dry days but pens are still a muddy mess. Nasty storms are headed our way tonight.  They are saying wind gusts of 100+ mph.   May be interesting.  Will leave you with more pictures.   


  Alena and her brood of 8


----------



## promiseacres

Well the lambs were caught, vaccinated and dewormed.  My poor neighbor got hit in the face with some little horns... but she's ok. I told DH I am letting the ewes go until we get better working system set up. Took 2 yealings to be processed this morning. Need to fill the freezer.  

Bunnies are almost weaned,they got their nails trimmed, pictures taken and decisions made, now just need to get them tattooed.... maybe DH can help with that. Have 1 pet one spoken for. 

Been working on weeding the garden, we had over 13" of rain in june!  Have harvested lettuce, onions,zucchini and a couple of cherry tomatoes.


----------



## promiseacres

One of the Vlop boys, isnt' he handsome?


----------



## mikiz

I'm not much of a fan of lop bunnies, but I do like that fella!


----------



## promiseacres

This morning got bunnies nails trimmed, new photos and ears measured. Am changing my mind on which boy is a keeper. ..  lots of interest but only have sold 1. And though I tattooed them need to try again as it didn't take... 
On the sheep front am battling Ivermectin resistant parasites. .. hopefully winning. Lost Garnet one of my bottle babies  but all others appear to be improved with their anemia. 
Took my cl ad for two of the ewe lambs down as I decided to keep amythst after loosing Garnet. So only have sapphire up for sale. Had 1 guy interested in amythst but didn't hear back from him  , after I told which days that week I was available and sent my phone info over a week ago.  Anyways he emailed me this week wanting my address.... still nothing about when... so I told him she wasn't available anymore and I don't send address until time is scheduled.  He took the time to email me and call me a dumb a**  because he took two days off to pick her up this week...I still don't have a clue as to the when that was glad it didn't work out.  I guess he assumed an email =a sale???  
Farrier came and trimmed horses hooves,  including Remi,  he wasn't bad for his first trim. Wasn't great but not bad. Naut is So happy as he is with his girls now.


----------



## promiseacres

Had a broody hatch some eggs! And a new project


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cool!


----------



## promiseacres

Our first monarch didn't make it, he fell and messed his wings up before they were dry. Waiting on the 2nd one to emerge.
Broody and chicks are in with the flock. All are doing well, even the one I stepped on.... 
Going to raise more xbred chicks to sell. With the ones the broody is raising we should have plenty of replacement hens. 
Found some decent used bunny cages. 


 
still have bunnies for sale but have 3 potential buyers coming this weekend. The first bunny I sold died after they only had him for 2 weeks, all others are fine. Am guessing it was an environment issueAm going to get the kids a polish bunny or two they can show and receive ribbons with since the vlops are still under cod so no ribbons. Found a breeder close who's been breeding them for 40 years!  And I need to find a solid vlop. DH wanted to know when I will rebreed them. Just needing to sell these and wait a bit for cooler weather. 
Lambs are all doing better from the parasites issues. Garden is overrun with weeds but that's pretty normal.


----------



## promiseacres

August flew by, I sold the bunnies. Took a trip to Ohio and Kentucky got more vlops! A Jr blue buck, a sr lilac brood doe with her 5 week old REW buck. Rebred Alena, she is due any time. Then took my Jr broken chestnut doe from the may litter to her first show this past weekend. She got 1. I also bought a black doe who ended up getting BOS, very nice type. Attempting to breed Holly, the lilac but so far she's not interested. Have 2 shows coming up this month, the blue should be ready so I will have 3 bunnies to show.
I also incubated eggs, sold the chicks.
Still really need to sell some lambs for hay money since DH didn't make hay for me... am kind of over the sheep... ok have been for awhile but haven't convinced DH of that...


----------



## samssimonsays

Love the vlops! Congrats on all the new arrivals and the placings! They are such a great breed. Never had one but they are so mellow and friendly along with full of personality. Love the color variety you have.


----------



## promiseacres

Samantha drawz said:


> Love the vlops! Congrats on all the new arrivals and the placings! They are such a great breed. Never had one but they are so mellow and friendly along with full of personality. Love the color variety you have.


Thanks, am really enjoying bunnies again.


----------



## samssimonsays

That is the main thing!    I was told by some very wise and amazing breeders that if ever you no longer enjoy or are excited about them, get out. I found that extremely valuable and when I was not enjoying the Mini Lops I had it was causing stress for me with my French. Once I sold the mini lops, I was able to enjoy the French again. 

I know multiple people in the COD for the Velveteen and they are saying they feel like it is super close. I knew a lot of the front runners for the Lion heads as well. It is always exciting when a new breed or variety is being worked on. Especially when you are a part of it.


----------



## promiseacres

Yesterday found one of the young rams with a bloody head... guessing it's an injury from butting someone or something... DUMB DUMB sheep. I'm so over the sheep. I may take some of the young ones to an auction in October. Am SO over them. Only thing I like is eating them, well I do like some of the ewes that are semi friendly. DH hasn't said no to taking them so  he let's me.
No bunnies from Alena, maybe it's just too hot. Holly is STILL being very stubborn about rebreeding.  Was really hoping for bunnies sooner than later. oh well I will figure it out. I hope.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am sorry for the issues. They do not like to breed when it is too warm. I left several does with several bucks for over a month and Nothin! It is super frustrating for certain.  you get some babies coming soon!


----------



## promiseacres

Well poor Winston is out of commission for awhile but am confident he will heal. I left Holly in his cage during chores a few days ago and she must of had enough as he ended up with a wounded sheath. I didn't notice until I was breeding Alena last night... poor guy screamed! Bunnies are getting ACV in their water and the does and show bunnies are getting some BOSS. Samson is looking great and ears should make the minimum. So excited about the bunny shows coming up.  
I sold 2 ewe lambs and the yearling ewe  
supposed to be hay money but... dreaming about more vlops . Especially a sable chinchilla.... 
DH is coming to accept that less sheep might be a good idea.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Cute momma hen with her chicks! Is she an orpington? We had a Buff Orpington hatched out ten eggs this Summer too!


----------



## promiseacres

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww! Cute momma hen with her chicks! Is she an orpington? We had a Buff Orpington hatched out ten eggs this Summer too!


Yes a b.o. she's still sleeping with them at night.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Cool! Aww! Ours is still with her chicks too!


----------



## promiseacres

Maybe just maybe my lilac settled when I wasn't looking as I am fairly sure I can feel a kit!!! I am not very good at palapating but there's definitely something in there. Maybe poor Winstons efforts and wounds weren't in vane.


----------



## Hens and Roos

promiseacres said:


> Maybe just maybe my lilac settled when I wasn't looking as I am fairly sure I can feel a kit!!! I am not very good at palapating but there's definitely something in there. Maybe poor Winstons efforts and wounds weren't in vane.


----------



## samssimonsays

promiseacres said:


> Maybe just maybe my lilac settled when I wasn't looking as I am fairly sure I can feel a kit!!! I am not very good at palapating but there's definitely something in there. Maybe poor Winstons efforts and wounds weren't in vane.


 hoping for babies for you!


----------



## promiseacres

My bunny show string 
First is Promise Acres Demaris Broken chestnut doe


Then ATS Samson Blue buck Jr 

and Lilacs N Lops Black Widow (Twilight ) Black sr doe

very excited,  we have 3 shows over the next few weeks. I am possibly getting a siamese sable buck, and rew doe.... yeah I am so hooked!  Hoping I can sell more sheep!


----------



## samssimonsays

Woo Hoo! They look stunning! Those will be some beautiful rabbits and babies to boot!


----------



## promiseacres

Demaris got 2nd, Sampson 1st, Twilight BOSV 
And we all survived in spite that it was me, 3 kiddos and 3 bunnies. Have shows to go to the next 2 saturdays. 
  
and this guy will be coming next week! 




Oh and I was able to delete my add for some of the adult sheep as my mom is giving us a running tractor so we will be able to make hay next year! Many prayers answered!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats on all especially surviving! That is awesome news for the tractor as well!


----------



## promiseacres

Another bunny show, got another bunny. This one is for my little helper and is her size.  
 meet wonder bolt, 4 month old polish buck.
my new buck gets here tomorrow...
It was a double show and I had the only vlops, so they all 3 were placed 1 in their classes, Demaris being BOV, and Twilight and Sampson each getting a  BOB and BOS.  
DH is talking of trying to become self employed... trying how that could work with me currently a SAHM and Littles at home, among many other things. He has tons of skills and has a degree as a diesel ag equipment technician. Plus he wants to make hay, cut wood, he also is a very good builder. No easy answers. But God provides.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Looks like your little helper is excited!  So cute!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Love the little helper! 

Your vlops are really beautiful!

Even though we weren't breeding, when my son showed rabbits, I learned alot about the breed confirmation for our fuzzy lops, by the show results.


----------



## samssimonsays

COngrats on the newest addition and show placings! And what an adorable little helper


----------



## promiseacres

Another show, another BOB and BOS  for my velveteens. Jocelyns polish got 2 2nd placings.  Took Holly hoping to entice her about breeding, still no interest. I gave her a nest box just in case which she promptly used as a litter box  going to try George with her.... maybe she just doesn't like Winston. I know Winston is ok as Alena is nesting, due this weekend!   3 or 4 people inquired about bunnies at the show. So it would be very good if I can convince Holly and Twilight that fall is an ok time to hook up.


----------



## samssimonsays

Congratulations on the show placings! That is great news! 

I was told once by a breeder that  rabbits can be picky on who they breed with. I've experienced it with several does, they do not take with just any buck. I had one who after a year of trying to get babies with a Buck took after one try with a different Buck. Some are just not compatible. 

I was also told apple cider vinegar in their water can help get them in the mood. I've never tried it but it could be worth a shot.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the show!


----------



## promiseacres

Samantha drawz said:


> Congratulations on the show placings! That is great news!
> 
> I was told once by a breeder that  rabbits can be picky on who they breed with. I've experienced it with several does, they do not take with just any buck. I had one who after a year of trying to get babies with a Buck took after one try with a different Buck. Some are just not compatible.
> 
> I was also told apple cider vinegar in their water can help get them in the mood. I've never tried it but it could be worth a shot.


they have been getting BOSS and ACV for over a month... gave the two I am trying to breed raspberry leaves today.  
Of course poor Twilight is just scared... her first time. I am going to keep their lights for 12 plus hours on too see if that helps... may be Holly is more seasonal... if so she better plan on being pregnant all next spring.


----------



## samssimonsays

Fingers crossed for you! Have you tried swapping them into the bucks cages and bucks into theirs to get used to their smells? I know if mine don't want to breed,there is NO reasoning with them. Nothing will help aside from getting them at the right time. With a couple of my non aggressive does I have left them with the buck for a couple weeks. But it is not every doe that I can do that with, nor every Buck.


----------



## promiseacres

Samantha drawz said:


> Fingers crossed for you! Have you tried swapping them into the bucks cages and bucks into theirs to get used to their smells? I know if mine don't want to breed,there is NO reasoning with them. Nothing will help aside from getting them at the right time. With a couple of my non aggressive does I have left them with the buck for a couple weeks. But it is not every doe that I can do that with, nor every Buck.



Yes, even their genitals are showing ready... at this point just going to keep trying. I think it's just a matter of time with Twilight. Holly I really do not know... she's about 15 months, had 2 prior litters... wasn't planning on winter kits but... she needs to earn her keep!


----------



## samssimonsays

I totally get that. I've been struggling to get mine to be receptive but when they do take they've been killing the babies. Even proven good moms have been.


----------



## promiseacres

Samantha drawz said:


> I totally get that. I've been struggling to get mine to be receptive but when they do take they've been killing the babies. Even proven good moms have been.



how frustrating!! Makes you wonder what's going on.  My good news is Twilight accepted George's attention this morning.


----------



## Hens and Roos

for a successful litter!


----------



## samssimonsays

Fingers crossed for a good litter!


----------



## promiseacres

Got our new tractor home.  and a tiller for the garden, a snow blower, water tank, 3 saddles, and this and that. My Mom is so overwhelmed. So much more stuff to go thru... she wants me take a horse... she has 10!  wishing we had hay... 
Finally held Holly just right, so she was bred last night and this morning...  she has a litter!!


----------



## promiseacres

Alena once again gave birth on day 32, 6 bunnies,1 was born dead. Am thrilled with 5 since she was only covered 1x. And Winston was injured. 2 appear to be solids. So now I definatly know another piece of their genotypes. looks like a 3 chestnuts, a opal and black. I think. Give them a couple of days and I will know for sure.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats


----------



## promiseacres

Soooo someone (in Kentucky of course) has a blue point vlop doe. I asked if she'd consider a trade for Demaris, my Jr br chestnut from my May litter. And she said yes.... So now I need to figure out transport yet again.... haven't told DH but she will match well with George my sable.... and get me more shaded vlops.  I like my agoutis and don't plan on getting rid of Alena as she is a very good Mama. I probably do need to "try" and focus on a particular color group or 2...


----------



## promiseacres

Winston and Alena's litter at 3 days old. 1 black, 1 broken black,  1 chestnut,  1 broken chestnut,  and a blue. They're growing fast!


----------



## JakeM

You have five bunnies, but you list only four. Is the fifth a black as well?

Really cute otherwise and that's cool that someone is willing to trade.


----------



## promiseacres

The is a broken blue, 2 chestnuts (1 solid, 1 broken) 2 blacks (1 solid, 1 broken )


----------



## samssimonsays

Congratulations!  New babies are so exciting!  I have someone here who raises them in Minnesota. They are so much fun personality wise when I see them.


----------



## promiseacres

1 week old, they are well fed. I "think" there's just 1 buck. .. should plan so early but really liking the broken blue and broken chestnut... 
Got friends who are doing my transport, so I am getting my blue sable point doe! 
So after not having a real job for 5 years I have 1 interview today, 1 tomorrow.  I kept telling myself God's will.... the one today is full time, benefits so... it's would work better so DH can quit his job....  crazyness


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck with the up coming interviews!!


----------



## promiseacres

Thank you very much


----------



## promiseacres

Well another busy week coming up, lots of decisions, information to come about. Should find out if dd1 will be starting preschool for her speech delay, should hear about both interviews (1 I hope is positive, 1 will probably decline), and dh will hear about if he has a gene that causes predisposition to blood clots (found out recently his Dad has it) plus have trick or treating and all that fun stuff. 
My new vlop will be home end of November . And trading my 6 mo old 2 horn ram for another 6 mo old 2 horn ram, not totally unrelated as he is a 1/2 brother to Emily my black & white ewe. Still hashing out all the details on that trade.


----------



## goatgurl

hope the job you want is the one that comes thru for you.  I'm a firm believer in what happens happens for a reason.
baby bunnys are adorable.


----------



## promiseacres

Well still a sahm, which is ok. My husband's tests were negative which is good as the kids can't have it either.  Bunnys are growing well. 


 

 


anyone have thoughts on coloring of the last one? Blue with lots of white?


----------



## promiseacres

Well the vlops did not pass their 2nd presentation...nothing changes they just have to try next year. 
In my barn today is day 28 for first time mama Twilight and day 26 for Holly.  for healthy litters! Weather here has been in the 70s! So dh took some days off to work on our roof. It won't get finished this year, the front 1/2 will have to wait until next spring. But it's closer. 
Because of the roof project I haven't been able to get hay or put rams in with the ewes... oh well next week on breeding. Though hay needs to be gotten sooner...  or there's going to be hungry sheep and horses. Not much grass is left.


----------



## Hens and Roos

for your upcoming litters!


----------



## promiseacres

Well no bunnies yet, am guessing Twilight did not settle, Holly has a couple more days.... we will see. I really don't want winter kits.... but may chance it. My shed is weatherproof but uninsulated so DH hates to use anything for heating it. 

Did get the sheep shed and pens cleaned, then reorganized the sheep for breeding. RP is in with Nibbles and Emily, one of his 18 mos old sons (Whitey) is in with Smoke & Barbie. Will breed the 3 ewe lambs at a later date... January maybe. Haven't decided which Ram, probably RP (their sire) or if it works out will be getting a young black and white Ram on Saturday. This new guy is half brother to Emily, so will be 1/2 uncle to 1 of the retained ewes. I am not opposed to line breeding but not my preference. I have yet to have success at spring breedings... but these ewe lambs were born in April so too young just yet. Early summer lambs would be great if I can get them to settle and RP is definitely good at settling ewes.


----------



## leanneellison1979

hope you get some new kits soon and everything goes well with your sheep xx


----------



## promiseacres

Got rams traded. Meet Stomper 



He doesn't have the greatest horns but I like his depth of body. 
Had to reorganize sheep again, we'll switched the breeding groups pens. Bc whitey felt the need to antagonize the ram group... now he keeps moving the calf hut. Admittedly we have too many boys so after he breeds his girls I think I will find some freezer space for his destructive self. Emily's ewe lamb (onyx) decided she couldn't stand being away from mama and jumped thru the fence really need to get the 7th wire up) in with RP s breeding group.... so I guess she may lamb right at 12 months... haven't had 1 get bred quite this young but am not going to worry about it. 
No bunnies so am trying to get the does bred.... may try the weekly breeding. IDK  am told the vlops sometimes won't settle before 8 to 10 months so am not worried about Twilight but am not happy about Holly. Previous owner just said try a different buck... which I did without success. Am going to put in a light to encourage them.


----------



## promiseacres

On the bunny front  am finally getting the boys interested in breeding after a week with extra lights up in the bunny shed. Also added Demaris, my homegrown doe who is just now 6 months. Breeding her to Moon, who is still shy of 6 months but VERY interested! Tried Sampson with Holly but despite being 2 weeks old than Moon, he's not into it yet... and Winston wants nothing to do with her. So convinced George to breed her. Crazy bunny. Good thing I have 4 bucks I guess. Twilight isn't wanting to lift just yet but.... hopefully we'll get her covered. The babies are growing well. They are 6 weeks so are being weaned. Still haven't decided which girl am keeping to show. I love Naomi, the broken blue? but still not sure about her coloring. She seems to have "frosting" so not sure I can show her. Hannah is looking best, she's the broken black. Then Rachel is the broken chestnut. For boys at this moment Joseph is the keeper, he had what I thought was hernia, BUT it's now a scabby area... maybe a warble?? IDK hope it heals. As Noah the black has a white spot on his tail and white whiskers so not showable. Lots of interest in them. Hard to say no when people are looking for bunnies. But I definatly want some to show as juniors. SO...


Took some pics of my colorful sheep. They're looking good. Boys are doing their job.


----------



## Hens and Roos

looks like your snow is melting away too!


----------



## leanneellison1979

awww them bunnies are beautiful, i wouldnt be able to part with any of them but then again thats why i couldnt go into showing or breeding to sell, id never make any money because id keep them and end up costing myself money lol... im a sucker for animals and enjoy looking at all yours


----------



## Mike CHS

Your bunnies are cute and cuddly but those sheep are gorgeous.


----------



## promiseacres

here's Elsa, 5 month old blue point velveteen lop. That puts 15 bunnies in my shed, 3 does due just after Christmas. Surely one of them will be good and give us some kits. 
Thank you Mike and Leanne


----------



## animalmom

Dang!  That doe is beautiful!  Almost makes me want to make room in the rabbitry for someone like her... just because.


----------



## promiseacres

animalmom said:


> Dang!  That doe is beautiful!  Almost makes me want to make room in the rabbitry for someone like her... just because.


Thanks, hopefully we'll get some shaded kits next spring.


----------



## promiseacres

Took this during evening chores. Callie is our in/out cat. Not bad for my cell phone. 

Palapated does tonight; fairly sure Holly is negative, but also fairly sure Twilight & Demaris are positive!   for Christmas bunnies!!


----------



## promiseacres

So nest boxes are in!   for bunnies this weekend. Both Demaris and Twilight did a nice job their first night starting a nest in their straw and no pee or poo in them. Both have big bellies. Holly got a box too.... but she's on the weekly breeding schedule.... doubtfull she will go soon. 




Merry Christmas friends!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck , we are waiting for several does to kid too!


----------



## promiseacres

still no bunnies, 2 at day 32, 1 at day 31...   Holly is maintain a straw nest, maybe she settled the following week. Maybe Demaris and Twilight were just too young, wrong season... Demaris is now 7 m and Twilight is 8. So will try again in a few days.
There's a new years eve show on Thursday. we don't have anything planned but... not sure I want to go as it looks like I'd have to go by myself... not sure I should keep my 3 year old out that late. I know I'd sell the bunnies I want to sell from the litter if I go.

Here is my favorite from the October litter "Naomi"


----------



## promiseacres

So bummed! Have finally figured out why Winston  (my first vlop) has been having issues breeding... he has a split penis.  how did I finally come to this conclusion?  "Hannah" from his October litter also has one.... I have 2 does out of him I was keeping.... anyone have any thoughts on genetics of it? I really feel as if it's definitely genetic not just congenital.  I guess I will be rehoming Winston and Hannah (Hannibal?)  as pets. And watch the offspring closely. Fortunately I have 3 other mature bucks from other lines that look good. I guess this will help solve my problem if what color groups to work with. 
Oh and no bunnies yet. Giving Twilight 1 more day, Rebred the other two this morning.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry to hear this.   My best guess is that it's genetic given you found one in his October litter- personally I wont use the 2 does for breeding unless there is a way to determine they aren't carries but that's just me.

Good Luck, hope you get some litters!!


----------



## goatgurl

oh man, that's a bummer!  I agree with Hens and Roos.  I'd keep a real close eye on the two does you kept or just go ahead and sell them for pets now so you don't have any more $ tied up in them.  sorry for your mess


----------



## promiseacres

Well no bunnies... but trying the weekly rebreed in with Holly. Was really hoping for juniors to show end of April, now they won't be old enough. Even if they settled. Both Twilight and Demaris did finally lift on their own so maybe we'll get kits. Debating on moving Holly to a 30" cage and rebreed in Alena since she's most likely to settle. But if they all settle we may be over run with bunnies.... I have more cages just might have to figure where to put them. There's not any great information about if the split penis is genetic or not... generally they are unable to breed and no other issues, and I can be caused by an injury which Winston did appear to be back in August.... but now his son has issues idk. I am informing people of the possibility of it in the line. And will be watching offspring, culling hard. Winston is retired though he bred Holly before I figured it all out... 

need to move sheep around again. So they all have shelter. Leaving RP in with them for another month so hopefully the yearlings settle. But removing Whitey. Need to make him an appointment with the freezer. He will go back with the boys. 

Btw did I mention my Mom is wanting me to take a morgan/mustang gelding? He's supposed to be very broke for trails. He's a gorgeous drafty looking boy, black with a white stripe. I put her off until April. Bc no shelter and hay... with us having a tractor we should be able to make hay... though storage is a real issue.


----------



## samssimonsays

I have been told for many years a split penis is mostly genetic. SO is splayed legs. That being said, not every baby carries it. I wouldn't risk keeping them in case they are carriers but it is a personal call. My fear would be I would get a litter form them and one would pop up in it with it. There is a good chance none will have it in their litters as well. It is a crap shoot really. and If you have the time and space to keep them separate and monitor the lines very carefully it wouldn't be an issue but you could bring in new does or keep a baby back from another litter just as easily. Good luck with your decision. I know it is a hard one to make after the hard work and effort you put into them. I have had several that although not breedable, stayed back as pets for my personal company and others that didn't have the absolute best type or size and they produced my best babies out of anyone.


----------



## promiseacres

Well we lost Winston, also in addition to have the problem of split penis definitely have vent disease. Not sure who or how, originally was pointing to Holly especially since she hasn't gotten pregnant since I got her.... but noticed lesions on her now so i dontnknow that she's a silentbcarrier. I had regular pen g so tried that first.... didn't seem to do anything. So bought the long lasting penicillin.  At least it's not daily. I culled the 3 boys from the October litter, their meat will be used and kept their pelts. 2 of the 3 showed signs of gi stasis... what ultimately killed Winston. If I had had good possibilitys of pet home I would of kept treating them but hans wasnt eating so felt i needed to do something especially since all 3 had some degree of the sp.George, Sam, and Alena are still eating but not doing the greatest. They're all getting as much hay as they want, probiotics... and lots of prayers. Everyone seems to be showing a sign or two.... one thing I have noticed is their swelling is mostly around the rectum, instead of their genitals. At this point I have decided to keep the 3 does I have out of Winston... I know they could be sp carriers but... they might not be. All 4 does Could be pregnant, it's not the best thing to be treating them but I just need to eradicate this infection so may have to sacrifice the unborn.  I feel like it will be a miracle if I don't lose anymore bunnies... if not from the bacteria but the treatment.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear this


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## promiseacres

Gave bunnies their 2nd shots today. I read anywhere of 5 to 7 days. So decided 5 as the 2 younger does will be due next week so the shots will be done before they Kindle. Most the info i found says the greatest improvment is seen after the 2nd shot. Overall bunnies are either slightly improved or holding the same. Sam has a mouth ulcer and wasn't eating well but he has resumed eating and the ulcer is healing.  I have been feeding them all the hay they can eat, regular amount of pellets but it's split into 2 feedings. Water has been a challenge as Temps were under 20 degrees and negative windchills... but am managing. Maybe next year I will have an insulated barn for the buns. Am encouraged. Demaris is as big as a barn... pretty sure she settled.... Twilight has a belly too... of course they settled this time around.  .  for healthy mamas, healthy kits would be nice but I won't hold my breath. 
Stay warm herdies


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma




----------



## samssimonsays

Hugs and prayers that they make a full recovery!


----------



## samssimonsays

Any news? Hoping they are doing better or at least holding their own.


----------



## promiseacres

Things seem much better, Sam's ulcer on his lip is healed, though he still has a pustule on his sheath. Have been limiting handling them unless there's a problem. They get shot #3 tomorrow do i will check the others then but all are eating well, no diarrhea and everyone acts good. Twilight has been collecting hay and carrying it around since Saturday. I gave her a box tonight even though it's only day 26, she immediately made a nest in it. Seemed relieved to have a place for her collection. So maybe we're through the worst of it, getting hopeful for bunnies....


----------



## samssimonsays

Glad to hear they seem to be doing good and fingers crossed for babies soon here along with a full recovery.


----------



## promiseacres

Some bunnies still have swelling and scabs but all are improving. Demaris and Twilight are due this weekend, they are both collecting their hay and have nests made.  both are much improved in their vd symptoms so.... maybe we'll get some live bunnies??? Alena also appears bred, due next week. She was only bred 1x as it was after that I discovered she too was showing signs of vd. this time around its to Sam, she still seems swollen and has a postule yet. I will be giving her and the other non bred symptom showing bunnies another shot on Sunday. I keep questioning is it a scab or dirt, swollen or normal....   Going with my gut to eradicate the vd for good. George has lost some weight so am hoping he continues to recover.  he would be very hard to replace being a SQ siamese sable. He bred Demaris so these will be his first litter. Holly's last due date is this week also But nada after 6 weeks of breeding.... I suspect she might of been the source bc of her unwillingness to be breed but Idk she has had 1 postule but no other symptoms... a part of me says pet her out ...but most sources I have found says this is completely treatable and once they aren't showing signs rebreed.   really hoping to get back on track with my bunny plans.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope your rabbits make full recovery!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yes hope they make a full recovery


----------



## promiseacres

Demaris had 6 bunnies during the night, 1 was away from the others and cold so brought him in to warm him up. She didn't have a great nest but fortunately it's mid 30's and supposed to get up to 40 today.  for caring for her first litter.


----------



## Hens and Roos

congrats on the new arrivals!


----------



## promiseacres

Twilight had 6, all doing great this morning! And Demaris' 5 are as well. De actually had 7, lost 2 (she laid on 1 and I didn't find it til later)  She also pulled more hair. It's ok it's her first litter. Alena gets a box and another shot today. I finally found a better scale also so will be rechecking weights. Major sigh of relief we have some live kits. Another one once they are 2 weeks old. Will take pics once their fur comes in.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear the kits are doing well


----------



## promiseacres

I took some pictures so will share. 


George x Demaris born 1/30


 
Moonstone x Twilight born 1/31


----------



## goatgurl

loving baby bunnies!  one of my does is bred and the other is going to wind up in the stew pot if she doesn't get her act together and accept the buck.  i fear that I've let her get to fat and maybe she won't breed at all.  she better watch out...


----------



## Ferguson K

Finally done relief around there!! Glad to see baby (kits?) Live and well!


----------



## promiseacres

goatgurl said:


> loving baby bunnies!  one of my does is bred and the other is going to wind up in the stew pot if she doesn't get her act together and accept the buck.  i fear that I've let her get to fat and maybe she won't breed at all.  she better watch out...


I have one like that.... I have tried everything... will try again after I am not seeing any signs of the vd. .. every bunny got a 4th shot yesterday except for  the nursing mamas and my polish.


----------



## promiseacres

Demaris is down to 4 kits, she definitely laid on the last one that was died, My fault I guess as the box is on the larger size....  anyways I put the kits in a litterbox, in the nest box....and that kept her out until I checked them tonight. And she was lounged out on top of them. So I put them still in their box in a nearby empty cage.  She wasn't upset just lounged out on the cage floor.... so until they get bigger am thinking of putting them in with her twice a day. Have used this box before but with an experienced doe. And now all the boxes that fit in thru the cage floor are in use.  Twilight is doing great with her 6, though 1 has a small wound on his hindquarters. It seems to be otherwise.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear you lost one, glad the others are doing well!


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies were all doing fine this morning! Demaris fed and cleaned her 4 and then I snuggled them back up into their cage. Will have DH build me some more of the narrower nest boxes. With the winter thaw I was able to bury Winston.  I also took pics. 
The ewes, 2 more months until lambs!
 
The boys 
 

And Maizy, 1 year old this month.


----------



## promiseacres

Down to 8 bunnies, Demaris lost another. I am not sure why, other than  I had put them back in with her....suspect she stomped on him as she appeared to be nesting again...so will just keep them out and let her feed twice a day. I had to cull one of  Twilight's as he was injured. And I noticed yesterday the minor back wound had affected his rear quarters, could not move his back legs.  but have 8 almost week old kits.
Alena hasn't had any, which I am ok with. It is only day 32. Need to give more penicillin today.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear you lost a couple kits


----------



## promiseacres

Demaris litter 

 Twilight's litter


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cute- it's so fun to watch how quick their coats come in!


----------



## samssimonsays

Love them and so glad she finally had something and they are thriving! I have had the same thing happen and it is frustrating.


----------



## promiseacres

Put RP and 1 of the 2 year old rams up for sale. Hoping to have convince DH to change more towards a meat type sheep.... the painted desert are unique but I would love a quicker maturing lamb... we will see though. I would probably keep at least 3 of the ewes. Probably best would be all new stock if butchering at 5,6 mos is my goal... Idk we will see. 

Bunnies are doing ok, still have 3 with signs of the vd, may set them up to see a vet I am told is bunny savy... probably will have to treat the babies once they're older at this rate. Both litters have the biggest ears!!  
 We looked at a property for sale on Monday, it was the right price, and had a barn, garage and pole building but the house needed A lot of work.  Actually the whole property was neglected. It was fun and excited dh was willing. 
I started a rag rug... don't see me making them to sell, they take a lot of time! Hoping to try my hand at horsehair jewelry next.


----------



## promiseacres

bunnies are growing


----------



## promiseacres

Snow days! Even my husband got a day and 1/2 off. Helped make a snowman.  
Twilight's bunnies, they're doing great. 
 
 Have a deposit down on 2 ewes and a gal is coming on Saturday with intent of 2 other ewes. I decided to let them go if picked up this month.  There's an exotic auction in may the remaining rams will go to.    Hoping to get enough for a bunny shed. We will see. It's bitter sweet to sell. But it's just time.


----------



## samssimonsays

I know how you feel. That was how it was for me with the Frenchies. Keeping a few just for the fact I love them but I burned out on breeding them. Time for a new leaf and experiences.  Good luck! I hope they all go quickly for you.


----------



## promiseacres

Sheep update: Emily and Diamond are being picked up today, only ewes that got sold before my "move them sale" . Will be lambing out the other 5 then selling.  I get the rams moved soon though. 
Chickens: 2 americanas went broody so set up a cage. 1 refused to sit after being in the cage, the other is happily sitting on 11 eggs.  
 Bought 13 pullet chicks from farm store. 
Rabbits: Even though most of the sources said wait until bunnies are 8 weeks plus I started treating everyone with durapen again. 2 of Twilight's bunnies weren't gaining well and I was convinced I was going to loose 1. But Monday noticed Twilight was not feeling well at all. She's the only one still showing signs, even Demaris was cleared up. So far everyone is improving!  Though George didn't eat all his supper yesterday. :/ he was eating his hay this morning.  and prayers I can pull them through and be done with vd!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Hope the treatment clears everything up for your rabbits


----------



## samssimonsays

Hoping they all recover soon!


----------



## promiseacres

Answered prayers!! Sold 3 rams today. Wasn't asking price but a reasonable offer and no one got hurt catching them. I was worried about the 2 year olds, they are Wild!!! Not my problem anymore!!! 
Bought more chicks as the farm store has a great special so am up to 31 chicks, lost 2 so far. Husband has promised more pens, chicken tractor.... he better get building!  
Did loose the one bunny of Twilight's afterall.  but all the others are doing ok so far.


----------



## Latestarter

Grats on the ram sale... That has to have you breathing easier. Sorry about the kit loss.


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> Grats on the ram sale... That has to have you breathing easier. Sorry about the kit loss.


It definitely does! My back up was an auction in May but very glad at this point I don't have to worry about getting the wild ones in a trailer... their new owner got to wrangle them.


----------



## promiseacres

1 more ram to be picked up tomorrow. The guy who bought the other 3 is coming for the other yearling. 
so 5 ewes to lamb out, then sell. And 1 big ram. Some interest in him.  
Bunnies are improving still. Big improvement this week with Twilight's symptoms.  Hoping 1 or 2 more treatments to go. Then I can get the does bred again! 

Have decided we need to pull my son out of the local school... he's too distracted by the other kids, schools discipline is ineffective  he's very bright, probably bored. He's only in first grade. Torn between just pulling him or letting him finish the first grade there. Excited but sad.


----------



## promiseacres

6 sheep left. Bunnies are thriving and healthy. Time to make breeding plans! Son will be staying in school thru the end of the year. Glad spring is almost here.


----------



## Latestarter

School isn't that much longer... he'll grow a bit over summer and you can reevaluate before fall term. Hope you find what is right and works best for him and you.


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies are 8 weeks. Doing well, plans to breed Alena, Holly and Elsa next week. We have 2 shows this month.  I really hope we can get more cages set up... 
 ewes are getting closer, lambs out of the adult ewes due any day. Then they will be sold. 
 chicks are in coop with a "creep" system 

So thankful for spring.


----------



## promiseacres

went to a show today. Jocelyn showed her Polish. We didn't show the vlops due to time constraints... still was a fun time.


----------



## Latestarter

What a pretty little girl!  She seems very young to show... How old is she? Glad y'all had fun.


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> What a pretty little girl!  She seems very young to show... How old is she? Glad y'all had fun.


She's 4, started showing last fall.


----------



## promiseacres

first lamb of 2016 born today. A ram with few tan spots


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! The rabbits looks amazing and your little girl looks to be having a blast showing!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on your first successful birth of 2016!


----------



## promiseacres

Nibbles had twin boys last night.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww! Congrats!!


----------



## Latestarter

Grats on another successful delivery!


----------



## promiseacres

Barbie had twin girls
All lambs have color this year. Just have 2 yearling ewes left. Makes it hard to sell out mentally...  I got an email from her new owner, Emily had twins too, a ram and ewe. Both colored also.


----------



## Latestarter

They look great! Grats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## WingAcres

Awwwww!!! Now I want lambs. Glancing through your journal and your animal's names (barbie, Elsa, diamond) sound like my human kiddos named them - some chickens now are shimmer glimmer, Leo and Raph. Future nigy wethers will be dinosaur and rainbow.


----------



## promiseacres

Traded some of my short eared vlops for a polish doe for Jocelyn . She named her Celestia 


my helpers


----------



## promiseacres

onyx, a yearling lambed this afternoon, a little ewe. Appears strong despite her size. 1 left


----------



## Latestarter

Grats! good luck w/the final one!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!


----------



## promiseacres

introducing Chewbacca... John's show bunny I hope. He's about 6 months old and very "squirrelly" traded Moon the short eared vlop REW for him. From the same breeder as the 2 chocolate Polish. Hoping he calms down as he's freaked out, I can handle him but he jumped at and attacked my son today. Very concerned this is not something he won't come out of. Maybe he just needs time.  told John I will keep working with him. If he doesn't hopefully the breeder will find us a substitute. He's very nice type but I don't tolerate meaness. 
Down to 13 vlops, 3 polish, 3 vlop litters due next week. 

Had 2 inquiries on the newest lamb. First one insisted I lower my price by $80 bc they would get a good home and she needed 2 black ewes to compliment her other sheep. I met her price in the middle but it wasn't what she wanted.  she also had tried to buy Emily for a low price. She goes, good luck selling....I wanted to say good luck finding healthy ewes for that price 
this next one wanted me to sell just the lamb as a bottle lamb while I Know many goaties do that.... not doing that to a new mama with her first lamb. Mama knows best.


----------



## promiseacres

Well all 3 bred does, including Holly had litters!!! Am super excited! Have 24 kits in the boxes.  
Had deposits put down on both Barbie and Nibbles. Barbie and her girls will be picked up this afternoon then I will deliver Nibbles and her boys this evening.  Puts us back to 6 sheep. Ruby hasn't lambed yet.. she's either getting closer or in heat. I am leaning towards her being pregnant at this point as her udder has some swelling and it's been too long for a normal heat cycle.  
Garden still needs tilled but we've been crazy busy, baseball, 4h and dh was roped into helping remodel at our church... not that those are bad things. It will happen.


----------



## promiseacres

Well down to 6 sheep, Ruby is getting an udder so may have more before less. Got a guy interested in Smoke and her ram lamb,  it happens.
Rabbits and bunnies are doing well, have lost 3 kits but I expect to loose some. Really exciting to watch them grow.  see my kindling thread for pictures. Have also had 2 does go through false pregnancy. Twilight was done within a week but 7 month old Naomi still is pulling fur. 


hopefully she stops as there's a couple shows coming up and she's one I wanted to take. Wish I had room to breed both of them.... might after the 2 upcoming shows. Husband says he can see me setting up cages in his garage... I do have more to put somewhere 
only 4 more days of public school for my son. 
garden is 2/3 of the way planted!


----------



## promiseacres

Garden is 9/ 10 planted, working on weeds already.... school is out...baseball almost is done. Bunnies are growing well, all 21 of them. And.... all sheep are SOLD....(really wish there was a backflipping emoti) ewes left today, RP tomorrow but all are paid for and I paid for 99% of my camper with their sales. now Duke can come home. It was very crazy, a local couple called,  came out 20 minutes later, made an offer so boom they're gone.  We'll I need to go finish planting.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! I'm sure you're very relieved


----------



## Ferguson K

Talk about right place right time!


----------



## promiseacres

It's very odd, we have 3 empty lots... but it's a good feeling. No more stressing about getting the sheep sold. Been busy in the garden and helping with VBS. DH has a field of hay to mow if the weather holds and he gets time. Bunnies are doing great, am probably going to set up some cages in the hay shed.... it's going to be very difficult to pick my keepers, both Holly and Alena's bunnies are on track with their ears, then Elsa's being shaded.... well keeping her 2 does, not sure on bucks. We showed the polish and 2 young vlops Sunday. Did fine, Judge was very generous in his comments.


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies are doing well. Horses are fat. Garden is growing well. Set up 3 more cages, in the hay shed... kind of feeling cramped with 31 bunnies in 17 cages... fortunately the bunnies will be 8 weeks next week and hopefully some will be sold by then. Though am growing most of them a while longer. Only 2 of the 21 buns are not on track to make the SOP!! Makes it hard to decide who stays.
Went camping last weekend. Had a great time, biked a bunch. It was good to get away even though I came home in the mornings to do chores, only was about 10 miles away. 
Back to debating on Duke... the riding horse I can "borrow" from my Mom. DH has a hay field to make hay on but it's very overgrown now and... IDK as always money is tight.
Well happy summer to my BYH friends!


----------



## Latestarter

Glad things seem to be going well for you. Hope you have a great summer too!


----------



## promiseacres

We made hay for the first time in 2 years!!! 

yes I was on the wagon, luckily dh helped when I got behind. So thankful, after his accident I really didn't think it was possible, he cannot carry 2 bales at once anymore but we got it done! Now I have to move bunnies out of the hay shed... we will have a shed full of hay when I am done. Bunnies get moved to the sheep/pony lean to.... I need a barn! Our neighbor is letting us cut her 2 acres also... probably not as much hay but it all helps.


----------



## Hens and Roos

glad to hear you could get some made!


----------



## promiseacres

So far have made about 190 bales of hay. So brought hom Duke. 


it's been 4 years since we had a big horse! He seems like a giant! Hes a 16 year old Morgan. He was my Mom's husband's, who passed away. He is ours unless we change our minds then back to her he goes. Which works well for us.  Good trail horse, plus has been shot off of and been in parades. Am excited, he needs time but is safe. Hoping I can get him to accept me ponying Rayne.

Sold 2 bunnies who are on their way to Alabama !  Another leaves tonight. Will be sending several short eared ones to freezer camp within the week. One buck will be traded at the end of August.    Hoping to breed 2 or 3 does for September kits. Just need to make sure we have room.


----------



## TAH

I love horses. He is a sweet lookin guy
 fingers crossed that he will except the ponies.


----------



## promiseacres

Duke seems to be fitting in. 

 



Have jumped into becoming a 4H volunteer. I was a 10 year member, our son John completed his 1st year of mini 4H. Our local 4H is lacking volunteers and money, frankly it's a joke when compared to other counties.... but have been upfront bringing up problems we have encountered. My son's rocket project was way beyond a 7 year old.... In any  case they are welcoming and excited to have an experienced and willing volunteer. 
School starts in less than 2 weeks.... Jocelyn will continue in her special ed preschool and John's curriculum will be shipped next week. Exciting time. We are all looking forward to homeschool. 
Got a few trips on the river. 



Garden is weedy....but producing. 
Have sold 6 bunnies, will be butcherin a few short eared ones. Tried selling them as pets but ... can't feed them forever. Going to get bunnies moved around and breeding Twilight and Naomi  and either Holly or Elsa 
Guess that's the updates


----------



## promiseacres

All 3 does (Twilight, Naomi & Holly)  palapated positive!   let's hope I am improved on my palapation skills. Jocelyn's polish doe is sneezing... ugh going to dose her with some durapen. These polish sure are a pain in the butt.  other than her original Wonder. Showing starts up in a couple of weeks. Also making a trip to get a new velveteen buck... 
Duke is fitting in well, need to ride him more but hopefully as it cools off, will do more riding. 
School started last week. Jocelyn attendind her preschool and John at home. So far it's going well. Love the fact that John is adapting and enjoys it, he has lost some of the snotty attitudes I know is encouraged by his peers. I feel as if our family is being binded more closely. 
Hoping to get tomatoes processed next week.


----------



## Hens and Roos

@promiseacres, where do you get durapen from?


----------



## promiseacres

Rural king, a local farm store


----------



## Hens and Roos

promiseacres said:


> Rural king, a local farm store



what besides the sneezing do you use it for?


----------



## babsbag

I have had really good luck treating respiratory in poultry with Tylan 50. I inject it under the skin on the back of their neck, kinda where a scruff would be if they had one.


----------



## promiseacres

Hens and Roos said:


> what besides the sneezing do you use it for?



It's what finally worked on vd. Also keep on hand for just about any infections, know it's safe for most my critters and it's longer acting  than regular penicillin so less injections, only once every 3 to 5 days . Just have to make sure they get lots of hay and I give them electrolytes too


----------



## Hens and Roos

promiseacres said:


> It's what finally worked on vd. Also keep on hand for just about any infections, know it's safe for most my critters and it's longer acting  than regular penicillin so less injections, only once every 3 to 5 days . Just have to make sure they get lots of hay and I give them electrolytes too



good to know, thanks @promiseacres


----------



## promiseacres

With ARBA convention in California in October have  received a deposit  for 1 bunny, who will end up in Oregon. Possibly a 2nd one also. They will leave just in time for the "new litters to be at about weaning time".  crazy to think I have sent bunnies now to Pennsylvania, Iowa, Alabama, Illinois, Michigan  and now Oregon.  for them passing inspection this year!  Saturday I will be trading a bunny for a 5 month old SMALL tort buck with ears 16.5" ! Then trading another bunny for a chocolate tort doe bunny. Then onto a local show.   it goes smoothly


----------



## Hens and Roos

that's great!!


----------



## promiseacres

Got BOB with Sam and BOS with Xara at the show Sat


it was a good time. Kid's had fun and got John his mini rex. 
got my chocolate tort doe. But the other trade didn't work out. Oh well.... made some changes who is staying. Boys are happy that we are keeping the cream buck from Alena's litter. Named him Luke Skywalker
oh and now have 3 bunnies headed to convention then oregon.


----------



## Latestarter

Your kids look very happy  Small furry animals and kids just kinda go together so well.


----------



## norseofcourse

Congrats on the wins!


----------



## promiseacres

Naomi had 4 kits September 3. All broken all doing great other than 2 are looking like Otters! Which isn't showable.   and someone suggested Naomi isn't a self but a super steel to hide the otter. NOT 1 rabbit in my barn has ever had an otter on its pedigree.  the other 2 does did not settle so attempting rebreed and no one except the polish is much interested..... even George would rather eat hay.  
frustrating bunnies. You'd think they are seasonal...... 

On the horse side I have invited a friends 13 yr old daughter to come ride. She's had lessons but is enjoying riding around the pastures. And she is helping watch our youngest while I work with the ponies and kids. Trying to convince Rayne she can ride independent.


----------



## promiseacres

Made it to another show, a double. Sam got 2 more BOB'S and Xara got 2 more BOS'S . John's new mini rex got 2 BOSV and Jocelyn's polish got BOV and 2nd. 



Next Monday 4 of our bunnies will be heading west to San Diego for convention then their new homes in Nevada and Oregon. The following week a new vlop buck will be coming home to our barn.   that vlops pass this year!


----------



## promiseacres

Today is the day for my velveteen lops!  Praying and hoping they pass!! If they don't this year it starts all over next year.... have to have 3 passes within 5 years. They passed 2015, failed 2016, can't fail 2 years in a row. Should know by this afternoon. They start at 8 am pacific time and are #3 to present.


----------



## promiseacres

And they failed. 
so back to the next cod holder who will present next year at Indy. another 3 to 5 more years until they might be approved


----------



## promiseacres

Well did find out Xara's brother Snowball who was one of the 4 who went to convention and a new home placed 2nd!  no more bunnies,  our girls just don't seem to agree with fall breedings. Naomi's are looking good though.

Other news is DH is interested in looking at a new property.... it has 14 acres (mostly tillable some woods), a ranch house, garage and another building  It would take a small miracle to make it all happen but I do believe in miracles. It's only a 1/2 a mile from his work.... not sure if that's good. I always felt our 4 acres was a transition home when we relocated....been here 6 years now.  14 Acres means hay to sell. Plus it has a basement... I really miss a basement.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good Luck  hope it all works out for you. 
Congrats with the wins on the bunnies


----------



## promiseacres

Hens and Roos said:


> Good Luck  hope it all works out for you.
> Congrats with the wins on the bunnies


Thanks


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats! Sorry to hear about the COD not passing  I know many people who are waiting on it here as well.


----------



## promiseacres

Well down 2 more bunnies, found a pet home for Alena and terminally culled her son Luke.  fortunately have other bucks and lots of does. But Luke definitely had a severely split penis, bad enought he was peeing all over himself .  so definitely from Alena's line..... now I have 2 of her daughters and 2 granddaughters,  1 grandson as keepers.... decisions, decisions.... too much of a softy to terminally cull them all. The does are showable.... wish I could find more solid information on the genetics and inheritance of it. At least in bucks it seems either they have it or not. I am torn if Winston had it.... maybe he was injured.... definitely a possibility after I attempted to breed Holly. Or maybe it's so prevalent within the breed that they both carry it. Just no one talks about it... 



 

here is my favorite from Naomi's litter. Definitely a broken gold tipped blue steel.  he develops normally. His ears and type are awesome. Ears are 14.75" at 9 weeks 3 days.


----------



## promiseacres

Meet "Jin" short for Magician . Another horse from my Mom's downsizing. He is a 12 year old morgan/mustang. A well spoiled boy, who really 

 

 needs to learn manners. But is quiet under saddle for trail rides just needs miles. He loves and seeks attention so am really hoping we can bond and come to an understanding.


----------



## TAH

Congrats
WOW he looks alot like BLM mustang looked.


----------



## samssimonsays

How handsome! I know split penis was an issue in Holland lops but it seemed that Not every one carried the gene. I would ride it out and see honestly. You have worked too hard on growing your herd and they are too nice and well put together to be able to afford that sort of set back. If they start throwing the gene then assess it at that point is my opinion.


----------



## promiseacres

samssimonsays said:


> How handsome! I know split penis was an issue in Holland lops but it seemed that Not every one carried the gene. I would ride it out and see honestly. You have worked too hard on growing your herd and they are too nice and well put together to be able to afford that sort of set back. If they start throwing the gene then assess it at that point is my opinion.


That's pretty much what I have decided to do. Hopefully it can make more shows soon. Thanks for the kind words. 

Got another tie post set yesterday, so hopefully Jin will behave on Thursday for his trim now that I can cross tie him.
And hoping to ride him this week too. 

Garden is cleared and ready for winter.  
Not sure I am ready... have been enjoying our mild fall so far. Suppose I just need to sucks it up and accept winter will be here soon.


----------



## samssimonsays

I know what you mean about not ready for winter... . Ugh.


----------



## promiseacres

Jin got his hooves done today. I had yet to even clean all 4 as he would just spin around my tie post....  he is tall enough to go on forever.... So my lovely husband  and I put in a 2nd post and the rings so now we have a cross tie.  Continuin ground work for now. He is still acting like a yearling without manners.... as I said very well spoiled. Acts as he would climb on your lap when spooked. Glad he likes people but there's definitely no respect. But is getting better. Definitely needs miles and time.... hoping I can figure a way to have a trainer to put 30 days on him. I can do it.... but know I lack the time and patience for what he really needs. I haven't had the opportunity to ride him but had seen him at the state park. He looked great then. But he definitely is not completely broke, needs confidence and a better base. Get the feeling some steps were skipped. Oh and farrier definitely feels he has foundered though has recovered at this point. I knew my Mom was worried about that, though I didn't know he actually had. Good thing we have several dry lots and plenty of grass hay.
a good example Never look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not a horse person but have always liked the build of the Morgans.  It fits well with the mustang


----------



## Bruce

The idea of a "lap horse" just doesn't appeal!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> The idea of a "lap horse" just doesn't appeal!


Yes probably one of the most dangerous "bad"habits. Have come to the conclusion that previously he has been handled by people who are either afraid of him or who bullied him into doing what they wanted. Prior my Mom's husband's death they had about 15 horses, but they were mostly pasture ponies. Pretty much were not asked to work. I have been wanting a draft pony for awhile..... and this guy is very friendly. He does still have a desire to please though his fear and anxiety overides it. Also need to work on his attention span, which may never change at his age.... but there's potential. I just can't let my guard down when handling him and can't let anyone inexperienced handle him.


----------



## promiseacres

Winter is here. Snow on the ground since the weekend and below 0 windchills.  Broke down and put in dividers in 3 cages so all bunnies are back in the bunny shed instead of some in the open sided pony shed. Horses are doing well. Of course they just get to stand around eating hay. I did call and talk to a local trainer about Jin.... would really love her to put 30 days on him..... haven't discussed it with my dh. But doubt I can talk him into $650 for training. Very glad we don't have to get out much in these temps.


----------



## promiseacres

Finally have some bunnies sold... 2 have deposits put down. Which means I can breed some does. I have 8 Velveteen does and 1 polish I want litters from this spring.... that's a few bunnies if they cooperate.  I think I need a new shed, well a barn would be wonderful.  it happens this year.
Haven't talk to DH about training on Jin, not going to worry too much until it warms up. 
For Chrstmas I did get a lawn cart to hook to one of the mowers so I can move manure easier. 
Happy new year to our BYH friends!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like Rabbit "Math" to me....stretching up to a Barn  every time I see your banner I am always reminded of my many trips to Wakarusa and New Carlisle.  We hope all goes well for ya too in this New Year.


----------



## Mike CHS

Lawn carts make life a lot easier.


----------



## promiseacres

Today i cleaned cages and moved bunnies around, have 2 velveteen lops and 1 polish due to kindle in 3 weeks.  been busy keeping water available for all 18! 


  Berniece getting a drink.... 
Yesterday Jocelyn and I attended a food swap. We took eggs, red velvet cupcakes and canned tomato sauce. We brought home chicken tortilla soup, spice mix, homemade rice mix, pralines, puppy chow, water kefir, pimento spread, chocolate cupcakes, cranberry muffins, sunchokes, fudge. I think that's it! it was lots of fun!  John wants to attend next time. Here's my "display"


----------



## Bruce

How does the swap work? Simple barter like I'll give you 5 chocolate cupcakes for 5 red velvet and this much puppy chow for 2 dozen eggs?


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like fun!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> How does the swap work? Simple barter like I'll give you 5 chocolate cupcakes for 5 red velvet and this much puppy chow for 2 dozen eggs?


Yes I traded 6 eggs and tomato sauce for rice mix and herb mix, eggs for sun chokes, ect. We prepackaged everything and labeled it. There were 16 people trading. Very well organized.


----------



## NH homesteader

I love that!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Have some bunnies due next week, 2 litters of vlops, 1 polish and then 2 more in a month. can't wait for kits!  Still undecided about Jin.... I just not sure if he's trustworthy, very hard to keep his attention.... i talked to a local trainer. She does do training type lessons for $40 each.... of course I have also found a haflinger available.... priced within reason.... tempted to go see her. Though not sure DH is willing.    very tempting to sell some bunnies so I can maybe pick out my own horse.... or should I just be grateful to have 1 good trail horse. 
it's been more than nice weather.... I am ok if winter is done, but I doubt it.


----------



## promiseacres

So... I talked to kids, talked to my Mom, talked to DH.... and decided we just need to return Jin and I am horse shopping!!  Of course DH says the one I want to go see is too expensive... ($900) I am keeping it under $1000... &  big enough I can ride. But hopefully calm enough kids can learn basics on.... can't find something much cheaper that's broke.  he wants to trail ride as a family... oh well. I have put more bunnies up for sale.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry things haven't worked out with Jin for ya, and hope things will work out for ya in getting one that is suitable for your purposes. It is always best to err on the side of caution when kids are involved. So, I wish ya well in your search.


----------



## promiseacres

No kits yet. 99.9% Twilight will have them, it's only day 30 for her and 99% sure Celestia and Elsa is not. 
All bunnies on the sales list are sold or a deposit received...
Have talked to lots if people about horses.... have been offered 5 free ones... none quite what I am looking for.... have 2 I hope to go see, neither free. Waiting on current photo of 1, and a video on the other. Trying to be patient.


----------



## promiseacres

Twilight had 8 kits last Friday.  Here are the 6 that survived their first week. 




Going to see a haflinger in 2 weeks. he was the one we were waiting on a video of.  not perfect but he appears to have the personality I am looking for....  

May have to stop horse shopping though.... DH is having to get have some medical tests for his heart. Should be thankful for a single year of little medical needs... but it really sucks how much a broken leg can affect your health forever.   praying we can get a barn up still. But medical expenses will add up fast. But he needs it. Just hope for answers. 

Made a new fb page today to sell my eggs and baked goods. Hoping I can make a better effort to pay for feed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure know how they can add up after my 2 attacks...hope the tests reveal a manageable situation for both of your sakes. But, it is much better knowing than guessing when it comes to the heart. When things are caught early it can usually be managed by diet and meds...hang in there it may not turn out to be too bad. 
The kits sure are cute and good luck on the Haflinger.


----------



## promiseacres

Sold 3 dozen Mini cupcakes for Valentines Day! I also took some for our simple supper at church, gave some to neighbors and Jocelyn's bus driver as thank yous.... 

so thankful  for a good start of my "cottage"  business.   it grows. 
Anxious to see Richie next week.... owner keeps sending photos.... 

  hopeful, but not set on it working out. His Coggins got pulled this week, hooves getting trimmed today and with the mild temps she is going to harness him up this weekend. So yes with the 4 hr drive to get there we are going to take the trailer.  
still trying to figure a way to get a barn up.... of course DH needs/wants a cargo trailer for his pulling garden tractos, hopefully a big enough one it can double as a small garage for them....  so... barn may be on the backburner... ugh! Oh well. That's the way things go. Am grateful he's had on the heart monitor on... it appears to be "catching" events. He has an echocardiogram tomorrow.  Am not as anxious as I first was, God is control. I will praise Him in our struggles.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Praying all goes well for you guys 

those cupcakes look yummy!!


----------



## samssimonsays

I hope it all works out with the horse!


----------



## promiseacres

Here's Richie. Won me over with his excellent ground manners. My husband was glad he's taller in person than photos.


----------



## Bruce

Congratulations!


----------



## promiseacres

More Richie photos.


----------



## Baymule

If you don't have a shelter for him, put up a hoop house. Drive T-posts in the ground, bow over a cow panel and drive two more T-posts to hold it. Wire the cow panel to the T-posts and cover with a tarp. It will do until you can build something better. I love  cow panels.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> If you don't have a shelter for him, put up a hoop house. Drive T-posts in the ground, bow over a cow panel and drive two more T-posts to hold it. Wire the cow panel to the T-posts and cover with a tarp. It will do until you can build something better. I love  cow panels.


He has a lean to.


----------



## Baymule

That will work. You mentioned building a barn and I know how it felt to have ours built. We got a good start on a feed and tack room but have stopped while my husband has therapy for shoulder replacement surgery. We'll get back on track.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> That will work. You mentioned building a barn and I know how it felt to have ours built. We got a good start on a feed and tack room but have stopped while my husband has therapy for shoulder replacement surgery. We'll get back on track.


Still hoping for a barn.... but may be just a bigger lean to. It is on the small size but he can get out of the weather.  It's always something.


----------



## promiseacres

Richie is fitting in very well. 


 

 


 
Bunnies enjoyed their new exercise pen. 

 we are so thankful for the warm weather.


----------



## Baymule

Awwww....... just LOOK at that dimpled big smile!!! Looks like Richie has stolen somebody's heart......


----------



## Bruce

TOO CUTE!!!! STOP IT, I CAN' TAKE ANYMORE!!! 
Richie is so calm with his mini human!


----------



## TAH

LOVE Richie!!!!! 

How many hands tall is he? I think I said that right?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> TOO CUTE!!!! STOP IT, I CAN' TAKE ANYMORE!!!
> Richie is so calm with his mini human!


Awesome thing is we now have TWO big riding horses that love kids and are so patient with their little people. Makes me tear up just thinking about it. I learned on green and half broke horses.. .   Feeling so blessed to have found this guy. 

@TAH he is 14.2 hands, basically right to at the horses/pony line depending who you talk to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wow!!....that is a Beautiful horse and a little Doll holding the lead.    His mane is just gorgeous, too!!...


----------



## promiseacres

Got the 4 week old buns out for some play time. 



 

 

Jocelyn is 100% crazy about Richie. He will stand forever getting brushed. We all rode him this evening, well me and kiddos. First time since getting him home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like all had a good day today, the bunnies too...they do grow Fast....and I think Richie is a bit Crazy about her, too.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a great day had by all. Richie has found his forever home and I think he knows it.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Jocelyn is 100% crazy about Richie. He will stand forever getting brushed. We all rode him this evening, well me and kiddos.



When I read that I was looking at the picture of her petting the bunny. You can only imagine what went through my mind (especially when I got to the "rode" part) given I can't recall everyone's animals' names and species off the top of my head.


----------



## promiseacres

So 5 bunnies are on their way to Oklahoma, George included. Keeping 2 does out of him. Now we've extra cages to wean bunnies. 
So last fall I joined our local 4H council. My son is in his 2rd year of mini 4h.... anyways since I have a special interest in rabbits I had a chat with the rabbit leader, who is also an ARBA judge. Trying to determine why they have such restriction such as no mini 4Her's (they claim no cage space despite empty cages annually, and suggestions that they show and go home), rabbits have to be ARBA approved, no other rabbits even if pedigreed (excludes my velveteen lops ) and 2nd year members on up can ONLY show a rabbit they raised... while I get that rules have been placed I really feel some of these are overly restricting to a group that is not just about learning but also one that's Fun....  They complain about people no longer being in 4h due to sports, other activities and I am starting see why.  I love 4H... have looking forward to the day my kids were old enough to participate... hate this concept of the local leaders that things are working just fine.... anyone who is serious about 4h goes out of county... which is totally 100% stupid as our county is mainly agriculture.


----------



## Latestarter

There's "stupid" like this invading everything, everywhere... Kinda defeats the whole idea and mission of 4H...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Many in this area have left 4H, because it is such a joke. The serious animal people are in FFA here. 4H has limited everyone to rabbits, and they have to be attained thru them. A real Joke, our 2 youngest daughters quit after only 1 meeting....their choice. That is how bad it was in '00, haven't heard or seen any postings for it since then.


----------



## Baymule

It sounds like the local 4-H's have degraded to tiny dictatorships run by despots intent on imposing their own rules and regulations.


----------



## Bruce

That sucks. I don't know how it is here, hopefully better.


----------



## Mike CHS

4H is a strong program in our county but it isn't as strong all across the state.  We have a super bunch of people working the Extension Office and they also run 4H.


----------



## NH homesteader

If we move I hope to be checking out 4H for my daughter. Since we homeschool it would be great for her to be around other kids and focus on something she loves. What I've seen in TN as far as the extension office looks amazing, compared to NH (they try but it's nowhere near as helpful).


----------



## Mike CHS

@NH homesteader - when we first started looking into sheep we made an appointment with the Extension to get some detailed business plan info.  They were good enough to send someone from the Knoxville office since the office in our country did not have anyone with expertise in sheep.  That's a 2 hour plus drive to meet with a super small farm operation.


----------



## NH homesteader

Nice! Well I hope someone from the Knoxville office has experience with goats! I'll be an hour or so away from there.


----------



## Mike CHS

UT is a major player in the small ruminate programs in Tennessee.  When you get the chance take a look at the information on the UT Ag web site.


----------



## NH homesteader

Awesome thanks! Will do! Sorry for the hijack


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like 4-H is doing OK in Vermont:
http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/news/local/vermont/2015/01/15/grandmothers-club/21766559/


----------



## Mike CHS

NH homesteader said:


> Awesome thanks! Will do! Sorry for the hijack



Me too. Sometimes I forget who has the thread I'm posting in.


----------



## promiseacres

Very ready for spring! Cupcakes I made for a Mom group I attend. Still not too many orders, hopefully will do better when the farmers market opens.


----------



## Hens and Roos

yummy!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Do ya use duck eggs in the batter?


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Do ya use duck eggs in the batter?


No, we only have chickens currently


----------



## CntryBoy777

Too bad ya live too far away from me, I'd certainly share some with ya. There is a world of difference in baked goods, not to say those wonderful looking cupcakes aren't Delicious already....


----------



## Baymule

Does your state have a cottage law? Texas has one and you can sell up to $50,000 in baked goods a year without inspection.

http://texascottagefoodlaw.com/


----------



## promiseacres

Yes we do! No limits, just no meat, raw eggs and can sell at home from a roadside stand or farmers market.


----------



## Bruce

No raw eggs?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> No raw eggs?


In the recipes. I can still sell eggs from home.


----------



## Bruce

No raw eggs in the recipe? Meaning you can SELL eggs but you can't make anything WITH your home "raised" eggs in them? Or are there things that aren't cooked made with raw eggs and that is what you can't sell??


----------



## NH homesteader

I assume it means no homemade mayo, or ice cream, both of which contain uncooked eggs. Or anything like that


----------



## Bruce

Ah, thanks!


----------



## promiseacres

Sorry,


NH homesteader said:


> I assume it means no homemade mayo, or ice cream, both of which contain uncooked eggs. Or anything like that


 this is it... nothing with raw egg in it.


----------



## promiseacres

So... we have had very little luck with getting the rabbits to settle. So currently all 6 does are bred. Due in 14 to 31 days.... my luck is we will have 40 or 50 bunnies in a few weeks. or... none. But no numbers in between of that I am sure,  
Today we went and got the rest of our hay from our friend's barn, they were generously storing it for us. I talked Josh into letting me drive the trailer.... he prefers to do it alll but I need to step up. Josh had a rough day. Though he's doing ok currently. Such a stubborn stubborn  man.  he sees his cardiologist on Wednesday...with all his tests he has met his deductible....  am not sure what to think. Trying not to worry. He told our son he might become a salesman someday. First sign he is accepting he isn't what he was.... he has been a agriculture mechanic for 16 years. It's very physical but he did recently get a raise despite his health. Not everyone did.   we need to get the brakes working better on my horse trailer... it's always something. Oh well, have rambled on enough I think.


----------



## Baymule

It is so hard for men to accept that they aren't 10 feet tall and bullet proof. Good luck on convincing him to take it a little easier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was around 40 when I had to give up unloading/loading trucks for a living. I had a career change and started driving a truck. I had my first heart attack at 47. I had physical jobs all my life, so I felt that I was in fairly good shape, but after laying on my back for 5 days in ICU, a whole different reality became very apparent. It is much better to find out before an attack, than after one....believe me.


----------



## Bruce

That's for sure!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Josh saw his cardiologist Wednesday, at this time his problems aren't life threatening. She changed his meds. Do hopefully it will help. Nothing set but probably needs to get a pulmonologist involved.  we can find one that's sane.... I
anyways a big relief. I suppose someday there will be more reccomendations but thankful it's not now. 
Our brown leghorn rooster died Monday... I asked around now we have a lavender orpington. Will get some pictures. He's a very handsome guy. got my incubator up and going and have some eggs collected as I really wanted some more leghorn crosses...  haven't incubated any for a couple of years. So I hope it still works.... 
no bunnies due until next week
horses are well. Jin is leaving sunday. And actually so is Shanarae our 26 year old mini. Found her a home as a companion. Hopefully it works out


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad it isn't something "Pressing", and the change does him better. Sorry bout the Roo, glad ya found another, and hope the incubation rewards ya with your Requests...


----------



## promiseacres

Said goodbye to Jin and Shanarae. Jin went back to my Mom's. Shanarae went to be a companion pony to a 20 yr old pony.  Sad to see Shanarae go but she didn't have any job here. Real nice couple will spoil her the rest of her days. 


 Was relieved to see Jin go. Now if my kids sneak into the pens I know the horses we have are gentle... and yes accidents happen but I do trust my horses now.  it's a good feeling. 
Here's our new rooster. Big Ben Dash.


----------



## Baymule

Glad it worked out for Jinn and Shanarae. Your rooster is pretty! What kind is he?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Glad it worked out for Jinn and Shanarae. Your rooster is pretty! What kind is he?


A lavender orpington


----------



## promiseacres

Wow its been a while....  Started on taking my flowerbeds back from the weeds.... Have had 1 litter of bunnies born. They are doing well. They are 5 days old today. None others... 2 due now, 3 due early next week. 

Frustrated I haven't been able to ride... it's wearing on me... been having more anxiety about it.... really need to get in the saddle. Not sure why I am having such issues. Both boys though not perfect are good horses.... ugh! May have to figure a way to get some training, instruction. Stupid to be anxious...at one time I rode 3,4 days a week, 4,5 different horses. Of course that was a good 16 years ago. I love riding, love trail riding. Now I have good trail  horses and I feel as if I might hyperventilate just thinking of riding.  
DH is doing ok. Cardiologist changed his meds, but he's still having racing, fluttery heart episodes. He sees a pulmonologist in a few weeks, one that's a big guy at a teaching hospital 2 and 1/2 hours away. Praying for answers and relief.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One is always "Amazed" at just what they "Use" to could "Do", some yrs back....but, "That" was before those "X" number of yrs of "Life" happened and totally changed one's "Priorities"....
The larger the "X" number is, the more "Stuff" that has "Happened".
It will be so much more Enjoyable for ya when things just "Fall" into place, and ya get to "Savour the Feeling" of riding, kinda like a horse with a bit of "Spirit".
Hoping right along with ya for "Answers" for ya both and the family as well...


----------



## promiseacres

Amazing. How things work out. But have gal coming to work the horses. She's only a few miles away and not charging enough but I can afford it....  I got her name and number a couple of days ago. We chatted then she came on over. Rode both... will even take them up to the state park. God is good.


----------



## promiseacres

We did get 1 litter of bunnies this week. Jocelyn's polish had 5 on Thursday! Lost 1.


 Whitney  has rode Duke twice so far, he behaves for 15 minutes then gets fussy. So have been tying both big boys apart, daily for several hours.... and she is planning on taking him to the state park tomorrow.  We had time so got Richie rode myself.... he is such a good boy! Kids rode too. John wanted to ride by himself. We were in a small pen so I got brave and let him.

 John definitely enjoyed being in control.  Even with some grass Richie behaved, was worried he would just try and eat. we love our Richie.  
And we put my horse trailer back together, had removed saddle rack and dividers as DH was using it for his pulling garden  tractors. So hoping sooner than later I will be getting out on the trails!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

See how wonderful things are when it all works out for ya? Glad ya had an Enjoyable day....and was able to Share it with those ya Love so dearly....


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> See how wonderful things are when it all works out for ya? Glad ya had an Enjoyable day....and was able to Share it with those ya Love so dearly....


Yes. Even though I know I am worrying over nothing I still worry.... seems to get worse as I age... silly silly me. I started using lavender essential oils, hoping they help. Can't tell yet. With riding I just need to do it. And keep it up! Hoping John and I can start working with his pony, Rayne this week. She's always been leadline so he wants her to ride independently, which would be absolutely wonderful.... she's only 38" so I can't really get on her....
Got Duke loaded up in Whitneys 2 horse trailer ( wasn't sure he has been in one)  she can get him to relax on the trails.
Got an update on Shana, she is doing great!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Went trail riding this morning!!!!!!  1 hiccup with  the  Trailer, but  DH fixed it before I left.  and i did everything myself. Loaded both boys (Whitney met us there) & hauled to the park. It's about 15 minutes away. 
Richie did great! 

 and very little anxiety on my part.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad ya had a Great Day!!....


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like you had an enjoyable ride! Good on ya!


----------



## samssimonsays

WHAT A FUN LOOKING DAY!


----------



## promiseacres

Been working on getting our camper ready to go camping next weekend...(no hroses this trip). weather has turned wet, cold and windy.... still getting things done though. Maizey (dog)got her shots done today.... of course she got car sick. 
Have advertised Duke, trying to find someone to lease him... (a compromise with DH)  was hoping offsite but a local friend wanted to come try him. She lives in town so.... he would need to stay here... but we could probably make it work if they cover his hay, feed, hoofcare. Might be better in some ways. I would have more control of things. Hoping to go see my friends POA this weekend. Have 9 days of schoolwork to do.... John takes longer every day I think. I did give him Friday off as his cat Bullet got hit on the road.  it was his first pet of his own.... but my Dad's stray "Tom" had kittens in our boat he is storing.... 
got the veg garden well started. Planted potatoes, broccoli, corn, ect... probably need to cover the plants tonight though.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry about losing Bullet , maybe one of "Tom's" kittens will help!


----------



## promiseacres

Went over to our friends home to try Cookie, his POA. Cookie is an absolute gem. Kid's will definitely learn to ride on him. Already loving him . Will bring him home a week from Monday.  Still nothing set for Duke, will probably send him back with my Mom after our Memorial day weekend unless he behaves 100%.... but DH is ok with Cookie being here. Not sure we can feed 3 though. Atleast they are all easy keepers. 



 

and kids got to hold basset hound pups and baby pig. It was a fun visit.


----------



## Latestarter

That's cute! kids and farms are meant to go together.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You'll be starting a pig Thread before too long if ya keep that up....


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> You'll be starting a pig Thread before too long if ya keep that up....


oh plans are being made... DS will be showing pigs for 4H next year and we have a stack of hog panels out by my chicken run.  Though I really doubt we will raise them from birth.


----------



## promiseacres

Trying to get motivated as we went camping this past weekend. No horses, but lots of friends and hiking. Love Turkey Run SP!


 

 

 

Got home to the tiny polish bunny have had passed.  but all others are doing great, Xara and Elsa are making nests, due the 18th.

Did go and picked up Cookie the POA this morning.  Hopefully gets some riding in this week. Need to finish planting the garden. Weather forcast is beautiful


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like ya had a good time....at least that's what it used to mean when the kids are plum tuckered out....
Looks like ya had some really good trails to hike too. I used to could do those things about 20-30yrs ago...too old now


----------



## promiseacres

@CntryBoy777 yes excellent trails at Turkey Run. Lots of gullies, rock, waterfalls. Love it. 

Up EARLY this morning for no reason.... other than my hips are still aching and getting excited  (ALREADY) about our next camping trip. ... this time with the horses! 
Whitney took Duke out to the trails yesterday, had a very good ride! He finally seems to be chilling back to the horse I brought home! Taking him again on Friday, I am taking Richie and hopefully Cookies. But no kids, just wanting a good trial run. Still need to get DH on a horse but not the end of the world if it's not until the trip. 
 2 bunny litters due tomorrow, both does have been prepping!  
need to finish planting the garden....get up in the attic for our horse supplies.... never ending. But absolutely loving having riding horses.... I think it was only a short while ago DH told kids no riding horsesnow we have 3..... 
picture is Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## promiseacres

Been a busy but good week. 
Went on another trail ride, adults only again, trying to get some goid rides on before our horse camping trip in. Duke did pretty good, still jigs but not the entire ride.  I rode him some. Got rained on, he didn't appreciate the thunder but behaved. Richie is still my absolute favorite . Cookies did ok but he too needs some more rides. 

oh and 2 velveteen lop litters born in the past 24! Elsa had 7, Xara had 9. Lots of variety!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad y'all are having a Great time up that way....while we suffocate with this heat and humidity....and fence stretching down here.....
Congratulations on the Kits!!....


----------



## promiseacres

Getting ready for our horse camping trip...  hoping it goes well and not much rain. We are going local, a 15 minute drive. Drove over to check out the campsite out yesterday. 

Bunnies are doing well. Did lose one of Xara's,a peanut so expected it. 

Found a new property I REALLY want to go see. It's a fixer upper, 5 acres, with a big bank barnstill haven't convinced DH.... we would prefer more acres BUT it is priced right and has everything else we want. From the GIS map maybe we could talk the farmer into selling or leasing a few more... as about 3 more acres behind it looks untillable. It would need to qualify for a renovation loan but is a possibility. Trying not to obsess.  but it's on a quiet road, within reasonable driving distance for DH's work, very few neighbors.... and that BARN! Should at least go see it!!!


----------



## samssimonsays

Hahahaha! gotta at least go see it !


----------



## Latestarter

promiseacres said:


> Trying not to obsess.  .... and that BARN! Should at least go see it!!!



Ummm if you're already trying NOT to obsess just from an ad, I wouldn't even want to be around after you've actually visited and seen it... Barn envy is a terrible thing


----------



## promiseacres

Still dreaming... but can't convince DH to see it so far... drove by it... definitely many pluses... 


Getting the garden planted... had an interesting afternoon though. DS John decided to fling a trowel into his foot...  so he got his first stitches.... 3 days before our camping trip  he will be ok though. Think he learned his lesson, I hope!


----------



## norseofcourse

Property looks nice!  Hope your DS's foot heals up fast.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh the scrapes, bumps, bruises, and stitches of childhood...it has been many yrs, but when ya think about them, it is almost as if it were just the other day. The place looks really nice....hope the camping goes well....and, if they won't include the land as a part of sale, then perhaps they would be willing to lease it to ya. Then it wouldn't be included in the original loan, and could be a purchase after they see what ya do with it.


----------



## promiseacres

Camping went well. Horses behaved standing and really did well.... though I had a moment of stupidity though and Richie bolted when I went to get my sweatshirt on.. lesson pounded into my head now  1. He's a horse and no such thing as 100% bombproof 2. Keep ahold of the reins when on the trail. 3. Keep your helmet on when on the horse. Kinzey was on with and my concern was her we ended up coming off after a wild gallop through lots of small trees (my face paid well for it) not scratch on Kinzey. she knows now to hold on tight!
Duke and Josh got along very well. He even toted the girls on him.

Bunnies are doing well, other than lost another of Elsa's... :/ the young ones should be coming out the box this week.  Going to get Holly and Celestia's  all tattooed this week, will wean Celestias also.
Local farmer's market starts this weekend. Debating if I should take some baked goods early ... but also have tball.​


----------



## greybeard

How many pecans did you have to bribe that squirrel to take that overhead picture?


----------



## Bruce

And here I thought the whole family had climbed up into the trees! Silly me, I should have known that wasn't it.


I think you need a camera with image stabilization for those "I'm taking pictures while riding a horse" shots.


----------



## promiseacres

@greybeard our state park has a fire tower, my kids insistwe climb up every chance we get.  I am pretty stingy with any pecans in any case. 

@Bruce a better, newer cell might help to. But I do love the shots of the line of horses.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Heck, Promise..... @Bruce  doesn't even have a cell phone that takes Pics, so Anything is newer and more Updated, than what he carries in his pocket.........so, don't let him give ya too much grief over it.....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but I have a Nikon P610 with image stabilization and a 60X OPTICAL zoom (*). So there!!! 

Of course I don't carry it in my pocket (wouldn't fit in the pocket of ANY pants I own or ever would own) and there are plenty of missed opportunities. Like just today, Zorra was in the barn alley just outside the door to the brooder area in the coop. The door swings on the right edge. One chick (the cockerel) was sitting right up next to her and 2 of the other chicks were sitting on top of the door. Woulda made a nice post.

* I never consider using the digital zoom, makes for fuzzy pictures


----------



## promiseacres

Hay making this week. Summer temps are here...  not looking forward to bucking bales but we are down to less than 4 bales.... need to go pick up sticks in neighbor's field....as dh doesn't want them ruining his hay bind.
garden still needs attention. Got some tilling done.... still have some seeds to plant, more weeds to pull.... definitely never ending.
Next week we have vbs, baseball tournament and camping again.... 
Working with Richie at meal times and his flapping towel phobia.... 

crazy guy,  plastic bags are ok, but not those quiet sneaky things like shirts and towels.... he's not running every time it flaps so progress.

Oh and potty training Kinzey.... there's never a good time for that...


----------



## promiseacres

Survived our crazy week,weekend it wasn't without hiccups but it wasn't terrible. Nothing set on this week's schedule except meeting a bunny buyer tomorrow afternoon.  Am pretty disappointed in my chore girls.... since our hay shed got filled we have hay in other places and they either ignored my instructions of where to get the hay or couldn't figure it out where it was... though I really think it was the latter it still wasn't difficult just different than normal. Idk.... without a real barn maybe it's just not worth having the horses... we love camping without them.... and really they just make more work for me....  maybe I am just tired. Even without officially things scheduled I don know when I will have time to ride. Garden needs attention, yard needs mowed, bunnies need tattooed....   maybe it's too much. Or maybe I am just tired.... we got the hay made but it wasn't easy and DH has had some of his breathing problems, nothing terrible... but the hay making does make it hard on him. Without a barn our equipment stays outside which makes more maintenance.... idk praying for direction.


----------



## Baymule

I know what it is like to be barnless. Finally, we built a barn! We moved 2 1/2 years ago and hauled all my barn building materials I had scrounged and stacked over the years. I am so glad to have a barn.

What about that property you showed pictures of? I would do back flips for that barn!!

My absolute favorite horse is a leopard Appaloosa! Cookies is beautiful! Yes, keep the horses. Yes, take them camping. Yes, it is more work on you, but it is so worth it! Yes, you are tired and it is easy to get discouraged when you are tired. Get some rest and things will be better.


----------



## promiseacres

Dh doesn't want to move that direction.... we would be back to square 1 on hay ground due to distance... frankly have about given up on DH being willing to move period. 



Baymule said:


> I know what it is like to be barnless. Finally, we built a barn! We moved 2 1/2 years ago and hauled all my barn building materials I had scrounged and stacked over the years. I am so glad to have a barn.
> 
> What about that property you showed pictures of? I would do back flips for that barn!!
> 
> My absolute favorite horse is a leopard Appaloosa! Cookies is beautiful! Yes, keep the horses. Yes, take them camping. Yes, it is more work on you, but it is so worth it! Yes, you are tired and it is easy to get discouraged when you are tired. Get some rest and things will be better.


----------



## CntryBoy777

May be taking a little time between outtings would allow ya to catch your breath some and get things done around there with the kids help. That way they have a working knowledge of where things are and can be a benefit to ya. When I was in the 3rd grade I was helping in the garden, so ya may have to delegate some Chores, instead of doing them yourself. When ya stay on the go so much, nothing is bound to get done at home.


----------



## Bruce

The wise man speaks!

I think we all know the "maybe I'm just tired" thing @promiseacres. Huge list of things to do, something always jumping on top of the ToDo list, makes you feel like you never accomplish much. It just wears on you.

Those kids can help and they'll be especially willing if you give them something they are barely old enough for


----------



## promiseacres

My kids do help though sometimes it's an hassle to get them motivated... they know it's expected. 
I just hate when I don't know if my chores are getting done properly when we are gone.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hang in there


----------



## Baymule

Then don't expect chores to be done properly when you're gone and you won't be disappointed. Expect to mop up the mess when you get home and go do what ya' gotta do.


----------



## Bruce

I'd be happy if they were done mostly properly as opposed to not at all. And my girls are 22 & 24!


----------



## promiseacres

Well we will be loosing several bales of hay because the shed door ( they were not to get into this time) wasn't closed and it was rained on... I can handle things being done differently but when I pay you for your time and then I lose hay I worked my a$$ off for and now will have to replace... idk...they are 16 and 13, good babysitters but ugh!  I told them 3 times where and what hay to feed. It was untouched.


----------



## Hillaire

I'd be pretty aggravated too... did it all get wet or just the stuff closest to the door?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Can you put salt on the hay? 

When I've had hay get rained on I spread it out on a tarp and sometimes run fans over it. Then feed it to the meat goats 

Sorry you seem to be having a rough time of it!


----------



## promiseacres

Hillaire said:


> I'd be pretty aggravated too... did it all get wet or just the stuff closest to the door?


 
Just by the door fortunately


----------



## promiseacres

Probably my own fault I knew the horses would strain our finances and then trying to get away occasionally just is difficult with ANY critters...  and kiddos just don't seem to appreciate having their own critters unless Mom does 99.9% of the work.  Frsnkly the entire  family enjoys the camping trips...with or without the horses.
Right now things just feel too much, mentally, workload, and financially...we have hay to cut this year but no place to store it.... this to will pass


----------



## Hillaire

Hay isn't as easy to come by at a decent price in my area so if it happened to me I'd be pretty aggravated to say the least...


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet  and her DH bought a canvas garage from Harbor Freight to put their hay in. It worked real good for them. They anchored it to the ground and stacked hay on pallets.

https://www.harborfreight.com/autom...pies/10-ft-x-17-ft-portable-garage-62860.html


----------



## promiseacres

Yep... DH refuses to spend $ on a temporary solution... 


Baymule said:


> View attachment 36063
> 
> @Devonviolet  and her DH bought a canvas garage from Harbor Freight to put their hay in. It worked real good for them. They anchored it to the ground and stacked hay on pallets.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/autom...pies/10-ft-x-17-ft-portable-garage-62860.html


----------



## Bruce

Funny looking hay @Baymule !!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Funny looking hay @Baymule !!!


That is a new kind of hay. It goes Honk! Honk! like a goose and you can drive it!


----------



## Bruce

That would be quite a dual purpose fowl!


----------



## Devonviolet

Well @Bruce,  here's a better photo of hay being stored in our canvas garage, that we bought at Harbor Freight . . .





This is 47 square bales.




This shows how high we were


----------



## Bruce

I'm pretty sure I couldn't lift it that high!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well 2 people can lift bales a little higher BUT -- as only one here's my tip.   Back ones I can lift 4 high, then I begin h rows in front, making "steps" by different heights.  when I get to 3 high, place fourth one on end, then tip it onto stack behind, for 5 high.  In other words, make a ladder of front piles to tip them end on end to higher levels.  You fill in as you go.  Yep, criss cross for stability.  The one end on another bale supports a portion of the weight for you & leverage is key.

A public service message from an OLD lady


----------



## Devonviolet

THAT'S exactly what WE did!  We are too old to be dead lifting 55-60 pounds in the air, even if there are 2 of us lifting it.


----------



## Bruce

Silly me!! OF COURSE you make "stairs" to get them higher up. I'm sure I would have managed to think of that eventually.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bless your heart!!!


----------



## Bruce

Thanks!

Heeey wait, isn't that "southern speak" for "generic insult"??


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> Heeey wait, isn't that "southern speak" for "generic insult"??



More like "you may have issues but you're trying and we like you ANYWAY"


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Heeey wait, isn't that "southern speak" for "generic insult"??


 It is a kind way of saying you are stupid and we feel sorry for you....... It took you a little bit, but you figured it out. 

Don't feel too awfully bad.....my husband and another man picked up 20 square bales for me and my husband said the shed was FULL. Huh? I KNOW I had stacked over 80 bales in there and he said 20 filled it up??? I went to feed and these two big men stacked the bales FOUR high!  Bless their little hearts........ I made hay steps and stacked them up into the rafters, then went and got more hay.


----------



## greybeard

Lots easier to drag a bale than carry it. Stack them 3-4 high. Make one bale as a step. One person on bottom of the stack, another on top with a hay hook (you do have a hay hook--right? ) Person below hands one end of the bale up to the guy/girl on top, the topper grabs it with a hay hook and pulls it up and drags it to the back. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Baymule

Or you could just make a deal with your hay supplier.......and he brings you a round bale at a time and stores your hay in his barn........ 

Bless his little heart........


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Or you could just make a deal with your hay supplier.......and he brings you a round bale at a time and stores your hay in his barn........
> 
> Bless his little heart........



Dang right!!
Now.. we're farmin!!!


----------



## promiseacres

You guys are amusing... we stack 6 high, 7 in the middle of our 12 x 16 shed... 144 to 150 bales fit.... DH has to do most the stacking.... I don't stack it tight enough. I make stairs....  Got to make the most of what you have.


----------



## Bruce

OK, I got it, I'm STOOPID and y'all are kind enough to couch it in "gentler terms" 



Baymule said:


> Or you could just make a deal with your hay supplier.......and he brings you a round bale at a time and stores your hay in his barn........
> 
> Bless his little heart........


Al WOULD do that (and does for others) but a round bale is not real convenient for me. There is no way to get a full round bale down into the lower part of the barn other than dumping it RIGHT in the alpacas' part. Lots easier to store squares in the drive bay and move 2-3 bales down to the "integration coop" (which hasn't been used for that so let's call it the "lower hay storage / broody buster box stall") just outside the gate to the alpacas' end of the alley. Pull off a flake that fits in the wall feeder when they empty it, bring another 2-3 bales when I'm down to a couple of flakes. Round would mean peeling off a bunch, losing half of it shoving it down the hatch then walking it to the "lower hay storage" stall. Given I got 38 bales (well more than it turned out I needed) and plenty of space, they were stacked only 3 high in 2 rows on a long pallet.



Baymule said:


> my husband and another man picked up 20 square bales for me and my husband said the shed was FULL.


I HOPE this was NOT recently. I am assuming the doctor doesn't want him lifting hay bales just yet. OR has it been long enough since the shoulder replacement that he is 100%??



greybeard said:


> (you do have a hay hook--right? )


Um, nope. But I DO know what they are and HAVE used them (back in college). I suppose they would make it a wee bit easier to lower the bales down to the "feed room" on their way to the "Lower hay storage stall".


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I HOPE this was NOT recently. I am assuming the doctor doesn't want him lifting hay bales just yet. OR has it been long enough since the shoulder replacement that he is 100%??



Nah, this was some years ago. He has since been instructed on how to stack hay-AMAZING process!


----------



## promiseacres

Still dreaming about a barn.... but until that's reality will try to be patient with our limits. Found another property but DH says too much work and too far.... it's 19 acres.... great price... might keep on with it.... though I would love a closer property. Just need to win the lottery I guess...  anyways am going to make we have under 12 rabbits this fall and Winter. Which means some hard cuts. But that will help with the workload. Need to get our garden shed up... that will help. 
A friend is going to incubate some eggs for us as my cheap incubator isn't working. So that should give us some replacement hens.
Was tempted to try to get DH to drop his garden tractor pulling if I got rid of the horses...focus on our many other hobbies including camping.... doubt he would go for that and then there's Naut and Richie and what the heck to do with our pastures without them. Perhaps I can get on the ball and find a stay at home income....  
anyways this weeks projects include fixing a rabbit cage, weeding, maybe some baking.


----------



## Bruce

Distance can be a problem but there is no law that says you have to maintain your 19 acres all for agriculture. Lots of wild animals make homes in grass fields.


----------



## babsbag

I buy hay once a week, 1200-1400 lb bales. I don't have to stack it or move it, it stays where it is unloaded.  I don't like stacking hay.


----------



## Bruce

sounds like you are putting out more hay in a week than my 2 alpacas eat in a year. Ouch!


----------



## Hillaire

yeah, how many animals are you feeding... that is a lot of hay...


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Distance can be a problem but there is no law that says you have to maintain your 19 acres all for agriculture. Lots of wild animals make homes in grass fields.



well IF I had 19 acres I agree that not all would be pastured, hay field.... (this particular property has a 11 acre hay field, rest is pond and woods) unfortunately we have just 4 acres and no barn.... oh well as I said trying to stay positive b3 thankful for what we have.


----------



## promiseacres

sunsets have been lovely lately. 
Got most of the garden weeded, need to get it fertlized. Next week is our local 4H fair. Contemplating putting some baked goods in the open competition.  Still tired and feeling like I have 3 jobs... gettinger bunnies sold which helps. Kinzey is doing well with potty training.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is hard work and folks that haven't done it have no idea.  It looks good.


----------



## Baymule

For all the hard work that goes into having a farm and a family, we can give thanks for modern conveniences. Electricity and all the things that plug in, that make our lives easier. Indoor plumbing and potty chairs for the little ones. My husband was 10 years old before he saw electricity and indoor plumbing. I can't imagine how hard it was on women doing the washing, cooking, raising a garden and raising a family.


----------



## Mini Horses

Baymule said:


> My husband was 10 years old before he saw electricity and indoor plumbing. I can't imagine how hard it was on women doing the washing, cooking, raising a garden and raising a family.




Or how stressful!    Back then it was a necessity, not an "off grid" option.   For many, It was no garden -- no food.  Canning was a must, preservation wasn't like now (no electric, no frig/freezer).  Hoe by hand, plow by animal, locate seed (hopefully your saved some), start own plants.   THEN, grow food for animals by hand. Ever seen a haystack? A corn crib?   Sawed logs by hand --2 people on a saw? 

Tough to just live.   Everyone should have to live like that for a month or three.  It would sure give new respect to farmers, foragers, hunters and more consideration for our blessings and modern conveniences.

When I was in high school my grandparents STILL lived like that... no power, no running water, etc.  Over 50 yrs ago & I can still remember it well.


----------



## promiseacres

Today was a really great day. 
Got chores done then took our entries for the open show up to the fair. Jocelyn entered her feet wall hanging and I entered a tree painting, a jar of home canned rotel and some of my field Lillies. Then it was tball time. Jocelyn did well, she didn't run everybase but hit well. 
 Then home for lunch and working in the garden. The garden is looking good and feel accomplished with ALL the weeding I've done the past 2 weeks.  and DH looked at the tiller which I though was broke... was working fine. Which is good news.  A quick supper then back to the fair to watch dog agility. Afterwards we checked our projects. Jocelyn got a red. My flowers got a blue, my painting a red and behold Grand Champion and Best of Show for my rotel!! 
So then we were walking around seeing the rest of our fair and in the merchants building we stopped for a story, which was the wordless book abut making the decision to follow Jesus . And my 8 year up and decides!  of all places and with a stranger named Kathy.... my crazy boy. Then during chores he fed the bunnies without me telling him and tonight he wanted to say the bedtime prayer. 
Just amazing how an ordinary day it was going to be. Very Thankful.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's really great!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Boy that is a lot of activity for 1 days time....Congratulations on the ribbons and the rotel recipe should be worth posting....unless ya don't want your "Secret" out. That is really Good to hear about your boy, I know ya are proud of him.


----------



## Baymule

What an awesome day! so  proud of your son!


----------



## Mini Horses

ENJOY  and congrats.


----------



## promiseacres

Fair is over. We had a fun week. Still frustrating that our local 4H is dying.... have a council meeting a week from Monday am worn out thinking about it. Oh well.what is, is, 
when I think about it will post my rotel recipe. Did discover they don't taste canned goods, just judge it on appearance. Oh well. Am still happy to have brought home 2 purple ribbons. Some pictures of our week.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Congrats. Sounds like fair. Lots of fun, while being very crazy.


----------



## Bruce

Congrats on the wins!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Congrats.


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations. 4H is making a comeback here so you never know.


----------



## promiseacres

Mike CHS said:


> Congratulations. 4H is making a comeback here so you never know.


Unfortunately many of the leadership is blind to their issues and take offense of changes to make it kid friendly..... particularly our rabbit program....   attending the rules meeting in September. Hoping we can make some changes.  but my kids may not be showing their rabbits at our local fair.


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps they can't "read" if things aren't big and bold and right in their face. Start with stating you know how hard it is to run programs like this, that there are issues that come up to make it even harder. BUT without membership, there is no club. 

We dealt with this with the skating club (I was on the board for 9 years). In our case it isn't that kids don't like to skate and don't want to be able to do some of the things you see on TV instead of toe picking around the rink but that the cost is prohibitive. You can skate cheap on rental skates and public ice but club ice with a max of 20 on the rink at a time (so people can do other than "hamster wheel" around and around and around), semi or private lessons, DECENT skates ... money. And when the economy is down, such things are on the top of the "cull" list.

Seems to me that "kid friendly" would be the absolute FIRST priority of a 4H program. It doesn't exist to give adults something to do with their spare time in the absence of children! I don't know what the costs are for 4H participation. I expect raising some chicks or rabbits is cheaper than larger animals. Horses? BIG BUCKS from all I've heard. I would think the club would need to ferret out potential interest among the younger people. What kind of animals do people have/want (and have the "facilities" to raise). It must be a lot easier to get sheep/goat/cattle/horse groups when people live on farms where those animals already exist. But chickens/ducks/rabbits, etc ... those are critters most people with even a small yard can raise. And why NOT other small animals that people often raise in the house like mice, hamsters, guinea pigs??

Then there is the question of "what animal groups do other nearby (xx?? miles) 4H programs have?". If the leadership of the programs can work together, there might be quite a nice showing at the fair. Who wants to show at the fair if they think their 2 rabbits will be the only ones there? Could be there are a dozen programs around thinking the same thing.


----------



## promiseacres

Some pictures of our latest camping trip. Had a lovely time. Biked, went to the beach and canoe around the lake. Saw lots of osprey. Kinzey had a good nap under the picnic table.


----------



## Bruce

Too cute! Glad you had a good time.


----------



## promiseacres

Sooo... to cut my workload I put Rayne the kids 38" pony up for sale yesterday... put her priced pretty high... in any case have someone coming to see her tomorrow. so today I deleted the ads.... she is an onery pony but have had her since she was an yearling...I remember her newborn pictures  (a friend bred her) she's the same age as my DS....   maybe these people won't come. But I DO need to cut back.... and John wants me to get Cookies again. Need to work these horses...not been very motivated. Doesn't help my trailer is full of junk again... back again to desperately needing a barn.  it never ends...  to motivate my horse habit I am wanting to try a competitive mounted orientareering. But can't seem to find the time.

a friend hatched some of our eggs so I have my hen replacements... 19/24 eggs hatched!  

 and sold today  bunny to a repeat customer. A 4Her who bought a buck this spring. Always love hearing how things are going for new owners. So with the 3 that have deposits on them I only have 17 to sell.


----------



## Baymule

Rayne is awfully cute.......it is so hard to let go.


----------



## promiseacres

Well never heard back from the gal after I took more pictures of Rayne... so guess they weren't that interested after all..   
In any case trying to convince DH to go see a property... I have brought it before and it's still on the market. 19 acres, 11 is a hay field, a older house, a few older buildings, woods... down a very long lane. His hang up is its 45 minutes to his work But it's closer to our families... I would miss our church... idk I just can't accept staying here


----------



## Bruce

You can tell him my DW drives that long to work 6 days a week 
OK, yeah it is a haul, 35 miles one way.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Some places are well worth the Drive....especially if it is less crowded.....traffic wise....and being closer to family is a Plus too....as long as ya get along with them.....


----------



## promiseacres

Well he did an hour drive prior this job, hated it... :/  and we get along with family for the most part... 
idk it's priced just at our upper limit for our budget but probably needs work on top of that.  So... it might mean me going back to work part time.... which frankly I wouldn't be opposed to. (But we could also potentially have hay to sell with that big of a field) and I do feel my kids are better off being homeschooled.... every avenue sure has its own problems.


----------



## Pastor Dave

It sounds like the type of place I look for to buy down the road(probably 10-20 years) Lol.
Sometimes God has used my wife's opposition to keep me from venturing into something not right now. Sometimes I have pushed through, and it was Jill that needed the open mind, or to change.

Driving further to work can have it's advantages. Good time to think. Good excuse if don't want to be asked to come in early or extra, etc. Further away from work problems. Pray on it that God will direct both you and your husband's decision.


----------



## Bruce

Definitely depends if it is 45 minutes of bumper to bumper, hardly moving or "clear sailing". DW could go north or south (has to go around the "inland sea" of Lake Champlain. 35 miles +/- 1/10 either way, same amount of time if there is no serious traffic. She goes north, the opposite direction of most people. Much more pleasant drive since going south means the 65 MPH interstate with many riding bumpers at 75+. She does occasionally get slowed down by a "honey wagon" in the summer.


----------



## Baymule

Just take him for a drive and drive to it. I used to drive 75 miles one way to work in Houston traffic. I used it as my talk to God time.


----------



## babsbag

I drove 1 hour each way to work for 8 years. My DH did bumper to bumper for 18 years. His commute was 1 hour minimum...3 to 4 hours on occasion, 2 hour average.


----------



## Latestarter

I've never considered a "long(er)" drive as an issue. So what's the real difference between a 45 minute drive and a 30 minute drive. I mean really... To get a property that meets your needs and to live where you want to live... Well worth the trade off IMHO.  If you lived/worked in a city, you'd be looking at that kinda drive even if you were only 15 miles from the job... In the country, might take 45 minutes but that would be a 30+ mile drive. When I was working I don't think I ever had a commute less than about 45 minutes to an hour. One job was an hour and 1/2 each way... longer if weather or accidents were involved.   Guess it's all about what the priorities are. I worked to be able to live the life I wanted (was able to afford). If that meant a slightly longer drive, oh well. I wouldn't have wanted to routinely drive 2 hours one way so I understand that each has their own "limits" as to what is acceptable. But at the same time, you gotta do what you gotta do to live the life you want.

Hope it all comes together for y'all to have the place and property you want and still be able to get to/from work/church/family in an acceptable amount of time.


----------



## promiseacres

We weren't too far today  so we drove by it. Cute property... DH thinks it's overpriced.... assessment is half of their asking price... idk..I kind of liked it from the outside white farm house on a hill, woods in the background no super close neighbors... . . A property like that seems worth investing in.


----------



## Mike CHS

How do they do assessments there?  Ours here for taxes is a fraction of the actual value.


----------



## babsbag

It never hurts to look at the inside of the house too. You can still walk away; or you can end up liking it even more. Maybe talk to a realtor and ask about the value as DH may just not want to move so looking for a reason to not like it. It sounds beautiful.


----------



## farmerjan

Looking at a piece of property costs only some time  not money.  Maybe this is a way to open some dialog about what you both want to accomplish in the future.  You might hate it once you see it up close....but it might give him some thoughts of "possibilities" for both of you and some room for his "pullin tractors" .  One other thing , 11 acres hay can be a blessing or a curse  with the investment in hay equipment and such if you don't already have it....and it has to be made when it has to be made so camping might not be as easy to get away for.  And then if you get that serious about makin hay then you HAVE to have storage or it is a big waste of time.  11 acres will make a fair amount of hay and there will be m ore than one cutting too.....


----------



## promiseacres

Well we've looked at 2 properties last year... because the right properties are few in our area we decided to refinance our current house last fall, went to a 20 yr, knocked off 4 years on the mortgage.  So the conversation is open.... or so I thought as I thought we planned on continuing to keep our eyes open. We even got preapproved for a mortgage.  
We have hay equipment.... for some crazy reason DH has dreams of being a hay farmer.... we both have dreams of being more self sufficient. Thought of many opportunities such as making more hay (we currently bale about 12 acres, in 3 fields.... not super far but am guessing two of the fields are 10 miles apart, & no barn to store makes that difficult ), cutting and selling firewood, even getting a crop scouting business going.... 

Property does have buildings, 1 sounds decent condition.... it's in God's hands. Praying for peace. Hoping it's going to haunt DH like it haunts me..... I didn't even "find" it my sis sent the link after I was whining about no barn....


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, you have hay equipment and know what that is all about so that's good.  If he wants to b e a hay farmer then he should know of all people that having storage is AN ABSOLUTE NECESSITY.  I am surprised that he is willing to watch HIS HARD WORK get rained on and ruined...... We are fanatics about getting the square bales in under cover and also cover a good number of our pure orchard grass round bales with tarps for winter storage.  
Good luck.... is he worried about taking on a bigger debt?


----------



## promiseacres

Somewhat... he thinks simply moving is too much hassle.... and he likes our area so any new property has to be perfect... without much work. His idea of perfect is an updated house, barns, garages, fences, 10+ acres, under $100,000, within 10 mIles of his current job. My idea is a house (livable) basement, buildings and 8 + acres, reasonablely priced a place we can make our own & would stay in until it's paid off, we're in our 30s, so still young enough to do that.


----------



## promiseacres

Oh and his current solution to a barn is to take down and rebuild our current 18 x 30 detached garage.... which has wind damage and is off square...   and full of his junk...

Unfortunately our current property gets very wet and most everything is off square, fence posts heave and move...
and we are on a corner with lots of road frontage  so right now there's a dead deer in our yard....it was hit this morning,  hoping the county picks it up very very soon. 
One thing to be thankful it's gone! But still hate living on the busy road.... can't let my chickens run, our mail has been stolen...


----------



## misfitmorgan

Here they assess properties at half of the value. So whatever the county says it is worth you have to double to get the actual price it is worth to buy/sell at.

Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## promiseacres

Unfortunately my dad who lives in the same county assessment is very close to his last appraisal.


----------



## promiseacres

And just found out its set to close next week.....   crying for a bit then getting back to reality...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh well.....wasn't meant to be....there's a better place out there.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry this one is gone. 

For the future, if DH wants to be a hay farmer, perhaps he needs to look at a given property as "how would I transition from driving (30 minutes??) to work 5 days a week to walking out the front door and already being at work 7 days a week? I used to work with a guy who had a good size farm and worked a full time 40 hour job. I'm sure he was driving 45 minutes to work. Don't know how he did it. He quit the "paying" job in his mid 40's some 11 years ago and became a full time organic farmer.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce he says that but I frankly doubt he would ever take the jump. Not much of a risk taker... I guess that's why we (for the most part) balance each other.  but it's frustrating when you know a person's dream won't be realized because it may not work out.  there will be a better place. In the meantime I am trying to be content.


----------



## OneFineAcre

You should find out how much the property actually sold for.  That way if something else comes along you can have a point of reference on value.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> And just found out its set to close next week.....   crying for a bit then getting back to reality...


Phooey.


----------



## Baymule

That's what happened to us, every time we found a place that was in our price range, by the time we got up here to see it, it was sold. We bought this place sight unseen. It was a HUD repo and we won the bid. Maybe you should look up HUD repo's in your area. You might find a great deal like we did.


----------



## greybeard

I've come to the realization in life,  that when one door closes, another opens. 
You'll find your place.


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> I've come to the realization in life,  that when one door closes, another opens.
> You'll find your place.


Yes,  you're correct and frankly if we can wait another year or 2 then we'll be in a better place to sell our place for a better profit. Just need lots of patience! (& a barn )

On a horse note, might get to attend a competitive mounted orienteering event on Saturday.


----------



## promiseacres

Well ended up staying home today. DH smacked his face into his trailer latch Thursday, bad enough of a black eye he saw a dr Friday.... he's doing better but is taking it easier than normal as he had a lot of blood draining in his throat....   he does finally have a consult appt with a surgeon for his hernia.... not what I really want to deal with, another surgery  but it is what it is. 
On a good note  
 kids helped DH get a fence up around the garden today...I was fighting a sinus headache most the day. ..am thankful they got quite a bit done without me. 
We did have a family with 2 4Her's put pick out 2 bunnies and put down deposits. Excited that my bunnies are getting some 4H exposure even if my own kids can't show them at our county. someday.... 
New neighbors moved in today... was used to it bring quiet that way.... met the Dad once so am hopeful they're good neighbors.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Only time will tell.....hope they are too for your sake....neighbor problems can be major Headaches....
Sure hate to hear about the DH, hope he heals well and the hernia goes well also....
Glad the family pitched in and gifted ya with productive labor in showing ya they Care about ya....


----------



## Hens and Roos

ouch, that sounds painful! Hope he gets feeling better!


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry to hear about DH's injuries and maladies... I must confess that I'm confounded as to how anyone can smack their face into/with/on a trailer latch?  

I've smacked my shins on the trailer hitch more times than I care to think about    Are you referring to the latch part on a goose neck trailer? And also, how is that causing blood to drain into his throat? Sorry, maybe I shouldn't ask...   Whatever and in any case, I'm sure it must have been/be pretty painful! Glad you got some garden fencing up and hope you (and DH) are feeling better soon.


----------



## promiseacres

@Latestarter  I know really!?!
It's an enclosed car tailer with a ramp. The latches for the ramp swing out when you open it (I return them to the down position) when I have to get in there... it's an older trailer and we're pretty sure they don't use these latches any more... now we why...in any case it's parked close to the garage so a tight fit and he was watching his feet.... I might have to take a picture.... but the latches are steel and about 8 inches and curve. And right at the right height for DH'S eye...
here you go... 




BTW he likes to tell people that I hit him.... guess it's ok since he is a 10 inches taller and out weighs me by over 70#... what a goof


----------



## Latestarter

Ahhhhh.. that picture made it all clear! Thanks


----------



## Bruce

Ouch, and pretty much invisible as well! You need to tie a bright red ribbon on it


----------



## CntryBoy777

Or just paint it with optic yellow....duct tape some foam padding on it to soften the blow when hit....being 6'2" I've hit my head on more things than I care to mention.


----------



## Bruce

We've noticed Fred


----------



## promiseacres

Got back from our mini vacation to my sisters 300+ acre farm in the UP of Michigan. Absolutely amazing place. Our first  (won't be the last) trip since they moved there 2 years ago.  it was great to get away. 
     
planning on starting school this week. Hoping to can some corn and beans... very soon.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How do our family things keep being the same. I was also on vacation at the same time as you.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I hope you waved hi when you drove by lol.

I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation!


----------



## promiseacres

misfitmorgan said:


> I hope you waved hi when you drove by lol.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed your vacation!


Thought about it, wasn't 100% we you are. So here


----------



## misfitmorgan

When you got on I-75(i assume...depends on when you got on lol) you were about hour and 45 mins from me.

I live near that blue dot.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure don't blame ya for waiting til Aug to go to that part of the world..........glad ya had a good time and enjoyed the scenic views. Did ya have to breakout the sweaters?....


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I sure don't blame ya for waiting til Aug to go to that part of the world..........glad ya had a good time and enjoyed the scenic views. Did ya have to breakout the sweaters?....


Yes!! It was very cool, kids swam a bit but froze. Beautiful fall weather. My sis had her furnace going!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just like I thought....a good place to "Visit", but sure wouldn't wanna Live there.....  .....just couldn't help myself...just had to say it.....


----------



## misfitmorgan

promiseacres said:


> Yes!! It was very cool, kids swam a bit but froze. Beautiful fall weather. My sis had her furnace going!



It is not Fall.. 

The UP is probably more cold and running a furnace in August is not common. This year has been usually cold  but least where i live day time temps have been in the 70-80s. We have not had any regular heat in the house since April.


----------



## promiseacres

Well it felt like fall in Northern Indiana also, so can't complain. My favorite season in any case.  

My BIL told us their area has seen snow in every month except July!! Brave souls they are.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I'm just not ready for summer to be over.

ewww the nasty white stuff.

Latest i have seen snow here that i recall is Mothers Day, earliest is generally halloween. Other older folks say they have seen it snow in June but that was before i was alive as far as i know. I know the hottest day was when i was in high school and it was 108F straight temp. I also recall being snowed in for 3 days as a child.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I remember when we arrived in Maine in Aug, I was to enter 1st grade....we moved from Hawaii.....it was in the 70s and the locals were going swimming. We thought they were absolutely Nuts, as we were wearing sweaters and freezing. We were there for 2yrs and never did go swimming, we were glad to move to Mississippi after that.....


----------



## promiseacres

So DH met with the surgeon today.  He's ok to hold of getting his hernia surgery until after harvest... unless he can't push it back in...then he'll need to go to the ER and either local surgeon can repair it. Minimum Two weeks off work... guess we'll surive again. 
Jocelyn my 5 year old dd was diagnosed with asthma this week...there went $300 just in medications but it helps her. We started school this week, she's in kindergartener and every day she wants more to do so she's already 2 days ahead. DS on the other hand took 12 hours on 7 assignments, it's all review and only is a 3rd grader

But life is good and God provides.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hopefully the hernia won't become problematic for him before it can be rectified. Those inhalers and meds can sure get very expensive, no doubt.....I had to do without them while I was waiting for Medicare to "Kick-in", hopefully she will outgrow it, quite a few do after the anxiety of school subsides or as the body matures. When I was in the 3rd grade my focus wasn't on writing, geogragphy, history, or such either.....it was on Recess and the games we were going to play that day, or lunch and something to eat....that was what was Important at the time......I got my first experience with a paddle that year too........the first time someone other than my parents spanked me, but got "Licks" all the way thru to graduation...


----------



## Bruce

Probably handed you the diploma and gave you a whack as you left the podium 

Is DS just not focusing on the task? Might need a bit more "hands on" refocusing and maybe planned breaks after every assignment is done. Maybe it would help if the tunnel with the light at the end is short.


----------



## promiseacres

So tonight is the big 4H livestock rules meeting.... I tried my best but appears everyone who wants the rabbit rules to change are busy with other obligations or isn't as concerned as they said...  so am attending by myself.... frankly bc of that I don't know that I am going to speak much but mostly observe.... after the rabbit project leaders rudeness at the fair I am 100% not looking forward to it.  I just don't understand why he cares what the rules are when 10 months of the year he leaves it on a shelf.....  and my kids won't have any major problems with the breeding your own stock rules since I have plenty of breeding experience.... it's the families I know that don't want to be rabbit breeders that can't show past year 1....   anyways think about me tonight.... this may become the straw on the camel's back and the 4H rabbit project may not be one we consider... 
there are other projects my kids will enjoy.... or so I tell myself.


----------



## Mike CHS

I took my son out of 4H many moons ago because of people like that one.  Good luck in changing things.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Best of luck you, hopefully they listen. We tried fighting them on the rules for goats here but it was like talking to a post. They maintain dairy goats can have horns and meat goats need them taken off...to show them.

Mhmm yes that makes perfect sense


----------



## Bruce

The "rule maker" has his/her reasons for why they want "that".
You and the missing others have your reasons for why you want "this" instead. 

How many people are likely to be there?
How many are intelligent? 
How many are interested in rabbits?
How many "decision makers"?

I'm thinking if you make your case with all the good reasons you think the rules should be "this" instead of "that", non rabbit people might pull a rabbit out of the hat for you 

I don't know all the issues but I agree that some people's kids might want to raise a rabbit or 2 without having to deal with breeding (*). And figuring out where to home the excess bunnies that are born! Perhaps those could be going to other 4H kids that wanted to raise rabbits without have to deal with breeding. 

* I know that rabbits don't necessarily "breed like rabbits". My Dad and step-mother sometimes had a devil of a time getting their meat rabbits to make more "future dinners". It isn't just "throw them together and voila, bunnies.


----------



## promiseacres

Well meeting went as better than I thought. It was me and the head comittee member... no other members showed up..... I was polite, respectful.... and actually  I felt listened to. He even wrote things down. I took my "research " other rules for other counties. And I included names of those I knew who were interested in changes.  He told me that he would consider it and talk to the absent members. (All of whom have been on this committee for over 30 yrs..,,) Unfortunately I still feel as if they are dreadfully out of touch with today's 4H goals... they have a good point and i see their good intentions But todays 4H is about education not becoming actual livestock breeders.... breeding rabbits should not be the focus. Oh well. Did what I could. Not going to lose any sleep over it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's really sad, but at least they he gave the appearence of listening, but if it has been the same committee members for 30yrs and things haven't changed....I sure wouldn't hold my breath either. Maybe there are some independent shows for rabbits in the "Neighborhood".....even an activity that can be done thru your church organization. It would be a good teaching tool for "Creation" and something for the young to do aside from school and video games....


----------



## promiseacres

I have started a private fb group for interested learning about rabbits. He was not appreciated that I showed up at the 4h show this year... he definitely takes everything personally and feels threatened. But as I told him I was there so my son could see the 4H show and those I talked to, I know from other avenues. He's living in rose colored glasses of good intentions.   I am hoping other parents call him.... he truly thinks everything is honky dory.... even though the project gets smaller every year.... again didn't lose sleep but woke up with it on my mind...  oh well as a 4H council member I do get to vote on the rules presented at our October meeting. 
But it's a start. Now that the committee sees I am available  I am hoping to offer some type of educational meeting next Spring. Something geared towards showmanship... 




CntryBoy777 said:


> That's really sad, but at least they he gave the appearence of listening, but if it has been the same committee members for 30yrs and things haven't changed....I sure wouldn't hold my breath either. Maybe there are some independent shows for rabbits in the "Neighborhood".....even an activity that can be done thru your church organization. It would be a good teaching tool for "Creation" and something for the young to do aside from school and video games....


----------



## promiseacres

DH disced up the pastures... will be reseeding it with orchard grass and clover. Right now it's just been yard grass. So am excited to get some real pastures! 


We went to the state fair Saturday, it was a good time. Saw the Budweiser Clydesdale team. 
 
I put Richie in the weed filled pony's pen..... he wasn't impressed.... this is the only time I miss the sheep. But not too much. 
Have plans to make hay this week and probably process some veggies. May be a super busy week.


----------



## promiseacres

DH cut hay last night... now to get it to dry... busy weekend so not sure when we'll bale.. he has a tractor pull he wants to go to, I have a bunny show,  which we cold miss if we need to bale... have a bunny leaving Saturday.  Fortunately we'llhave help to buck bales this time. Am going to try to keep DH on the tractor due to his hernia. He has talked to the surgeon and they are thinking repairing it in November after harvest... I just hope it doesn't become an emergency. ..
if I make the show will take the sales bunnies, any pets will be culled if they come home. Just 2 at this time.... I think. Am going to touch up tattoos today, check out bunnies and try to make more cuts. 
we didn't win the lottery though I tried.... oh well will keep keeping on.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we didn't win either...guess we will be doing the same.  Hope you get your hay baled!


----------



## Mike CHS

Good luck with your hay.  We got our last bale into the shed about 1/2 hour ahead of the rain the other day.


----------



## misfitmorgan

We have only cut one small field of about 5 acres this year and it got washed lightly. Good luck!


----------



## Latestarter

Add me to the lottery fail list.   Someone in MA is gonna be a very happy camper. Hope DH can hang in there physically to get what needs to be done, done.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, DW didn't win. I know because we don't live in MA  Will have to wait for her to get home to see if she got more numbers than last time. Wouldn't be hard, ANY quantity greater than 0 would be more


----------



## promiseacres

Hay got done and everyone got enough!   it's all stored. Our neighbors who also make hay are storing our share. DH has helped them several times with mechanical issues so all are happy with the situation.  
We still have 2nd cuttings to make at the 2 previous fields. 
And I found a girl who is considering leasing Duke. She'd board him at a reputable barn about 20 minutes away.... and we could have use of him when DH decides he wants to ride. DH isn't 100% on board even though yes we talked about this.   with our current hay situation this allows me to get and use Cookies, the poa for the kids for an extended time. DH just doesn't get what an opportunity it is to have a well broke pony for your kids to learn to ride on!!!    goes back to I shouldn't have gotten Richie.... I guess. Idk yesterday I was in the field with Richie and he just walked slowly beside me. He's awesome for hugs.  yes I need to ride him more. 
I know there's risk with a lease situation, everything from them taking off with him to him being permanently injured.... but he does need a job!! It's a risk I am not opposed to. 
On bunny front Jocelyn and I showed Saturday, 3 blue ribbons, 1 BOV and 1 BOB.  got a double show in 3 weeks, then national convention. Had a bunny picked up last night, 2 go in about 2 weeks and 1 at convention. Down to 1 on the sales list though I really need to cut a couple more. At 7bucks, 6 does just with my Velveteens...   and pretty sure both Padame and Xara are bred again. .  Need to get school, chores then picking and processing corn today.


----------



## promiseacres

This is Doc Holiday. He's on my convention list.  his head isn't great but is meeting the standard in most other every way...
Duke leaves this week. Loved the barn.  am very pleased with it all. Going month by month.
also my mother made an offer on an 11 acre horse farm 7 miles from us.... didn't think she'd move this way we will see.... hopefully it works out and we can be adults... 



Spent the day picking up dead clumps grass.... almost ready to seed the pastures with orchard grass and clover.   I am beat! I think the whole family is... busy week ahead.... prepping for our anniversary canning trip, need to take Duke to his new home, school 3 days, finish prepping the pastures. ... and probably 10 other things I am forgetting...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now ya need a black and white one named Wyatt Earp....hope all goes well for ya....your blood is too Young to get tired yet.....


----------



## Bruce

7 miles isn't bad. Close enough for visits when desired but not so close that the back doors are nearly connected


----------



## promiseacres

Well the dry grass clumps are picked up. And Tuesday night in the dark spread the seed. Now we need rain.

In the midst of that Duke went to his new home. 

And made arrangements with my friend/farrier to hold 2 bunnies overnight for pick up from a gal that a month ago told me she was coming through THE week of the 10th!!!!! 
Never mentioned the 8th or 9th until I asked her Tuesday what's the plan? The 2 days I have a weekend planned a get away for our anniversary!!!!    she's driving from Colorado to home in Massachusetts. So I get her trip was not bunny oriented but what the heck. I have a life outside of you picking up bunnies. 
Anyways still fighting tooth and nail for my trip... mil can't change her freaking grocery night to see her grandkids.....though she hasn't seen them since freaking Easter.... and i asked her WEEKS ago. well whose fault is that? We don't hide them away... I do call invite them to have a life besides working yourself to death.... there is a 2 way road!!! I am so over stupid people next time I will just find someone local to take the kids. My church family has way more invested in the kids than their grandparents. In any case I will get away and without the kids. Even if I have to drive them all over the place. 
Sorry for ranting.... but my dh already thinks I am being a b*tch about it.... not very sympathetic he is...got love any time we want to get away we end fighting the whole weekbefore.... and he's clueless about the freaking rabbit situation... I don't need to hear how that's my freaking fault too.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope it all works out for you!


----------



## samssimonsays

Yuck, I am so sorry to hear! We have similar issues here.... Hope it all works out!


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, you need good church friends that will step up and take your kids for a weekend so you can get away for a couple of days. My mom gave me a talk when I was 17, just to let me know that when I had kids, they were my problem and not hers. She expounded on how she raised her kids and I could bring my future children over for a visit but take them with me when I left. She never helped my older sister with her children either. I had my son when I was 27 years old and my daughter when I was 31. You have a selfish screwy MIL, I had a selfish screwy mother. Rant all you want to, I totally get it.


----------



## Bruce

There is a BIG difference between dropping the kids off every day or every weekend for free daycare and the occasional overnight or weekend visit. Sounds like "Mom" didn't care too much for children.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> There is a BIG difference between dropping the kids off every day or every weekend for free daycare and the occasional overnight or weekend visit. Sounds like "Mom" didn't care too much for children.


haha, my mom didn't like us, me, my brother or my sister. She openly disliked my older sister and sent her to "the aunts" in Louisiana the day after school was out, every summer. My brother she tolerated, me she ignored. She finally decided she liked my daughter, the youngest of her 5 grandchildren. I guess she figured it was her last Hurrah.


----------



## Bruce

Oh, so don't give ME the grandkids even for an hour but ship your own kids off to relatives for the entire summer? Nice  I hope summer in Louisiana was a good time and looked forward to each year!


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## promiseacres

Talked to MIL tonight.., not sure the conversation she had with her son....aka my husband. But she was upset, why because she couldn't get Friday off.... to help more.,, 
in any case kids get to stay with friends Friday night, then Grandma will pick them up Saturday morning. My husband the NAYSAYER.....       thanks for the encouraging words and support. I am sincerely looking forward to my weekend in the woods without electronics or too many people (and critters) to take care of... 
here's to another 16 years! If I don't shoot him with the gun he bought me!


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> If I don't shoot him with the gun he bought me!



I have bought my wife many things over the last 2 decades...a firearm is not among them. I love her awful and she truly is the love of a thousand lifetimes, but temptation is such a strong force...........


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Oh, so don't give ME the grandkids even for an hour but ship your own kids off to relatives for the entire summer? Nice  I hope summer in Louisiana was a good time and looked forward to each year!


Yes, my sister looked forward to getting away every summer. My mom cheated herself of so much.... not to mention us. My brother wanted a real mom all his life that would bake him cookies and give him hugs. He died never know what that would have been like. I was a Daddy's girl, so it didn't impact me so much. We all left home at an early age, brother and sister at 18, me at 17.

I have always strived to make sure that my kids knew they were treasured and loved, no matter what. We moved to be close to our grand daughters and we are keeping all 3 this weekend to give their parents a weekend off. They are ages 1,2 and 10. The 10 year old is bringing a friend.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> I have bought my wife many things over the last 2 decades...a firearm is not among them. I love her awful and she truly is the love of a thousand lifetimes, but temptation is such a strong force...........


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> We moved to be close to our grand daughters and we are keeping all 3 this weekend to give their parents a weekend off. They are ages 1,2 and 10. The 10 year old is bringing a friend.


And everyone wins!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> And everyone wins!!


Us most of all.


----------



## Bruce

I bet they get  and you get  back.


----------



## Baymule

We made cookies, ate lots of cookie dough and cookies. We let the two little ones stay up to the point of exhaustion. We have played and had a great time. Tomorrow morning-PANCAKES!


----------



## promiseacres

Mostly rested.... well after a 7 mile mountain bike ride and almost 6 miles of hiking.... yeah maybe my kid's activity levels were inherited.  mostly was very nice to have no one to take care of...no diapers, no dog problems, no cats... nada just DH....who does help cook when we camp.  Kids did well with their overnights.

Put in nest boxes for the velveteen lops... neither are showing signs of having settled.... oh well. Give them the week then we'll wait until Spring again. All went well with the bunny pick up.

Duke is doing well. Barn owner says he's the most level headed horse. Makes me happy. Though his lessee asked today if she could move him further away to a different barn... Uhmm you've had him there 6 days??? Got to love teens. Oh well. Btw I said no....that was easy...

now I am getting laundry done for DH as he leaves for Iowa tomorrow for work, schoolwork, watering the pastures  (it never did rain ) and starting on getting the camper closed up as this was our last trip due to harvest and DH having to have hernia surgeries after that. Need to dig potatoes, have friends who offered apples off their tree, need to make some rotel... and have a bunny show Saturday. Oh and my horse trailer needs cleaned out... it's become a storage barn again  and I need it Sunday for canoeing and need to go get Cookies the POA for kiddos.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, slacking as usual!


----------



## Baymule

After a restful weekend, you are ready to tackle "the chore list" LOL. Our DD and her husband did nothing. They went out for breakfast Saturday morning, went home, DD went back to bed for 3 hours, then they just watched movies all day. They soooooo needed that!


----------



## Mike CHS

I really do like how you spend all of your free time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....I'm sure ya know where the kids get it from....ya know it is a "Fruit and Tree" thang....


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes parents need a couple of days off. Not from their jobs as much as they need time off from their children! (I started to type kids, but figured everybody would think I meant goats LOL)


----------



## Bruce

WHY would anyone want time off from their goats @Baymule ??


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> WHY would anyone want time off from their goats @Baymule ??



Idk... I was very happy to have a critter free (along with kid free) weekend other than thinking about them missing things they would have enjoyed. Dog included....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> WHY would anyone want time off from their goats @Baymule ??


That's why I typed _children! _


----------



## promiseacres

Well it's starting to grow.. slowly. We got an 1/4" of rain yesterday so took the day off from watering it.... back to it today.  do what you've got to do... trailer is unloaded.... not much else has gotten done...  DH will be home late tonight/early tomorrow. It's also DS' birthday tomorrow.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's good to have some slow days every once in a while....even for a "Go Getter" like you....


----------



## promiseacres

Sooo.went and picked up Cookies this afternoon. His owner brought up selling him... he mentioned it prior but wasn't sure he was serious. He paid $3000 for him about 4,5 years ago...and of course he wants that back out of him. He's approx 13 h and kid safe on trails. Excellent trail horse.... easy keeper, great hooves. Good health though is 19 years.... obviously I don't have 3 grand.... but he would consider payments.... or said $2500, and they still get him every June for the grandkids to use.... but if I pay over 2 grand for a pony plus paying for his care....idk.... and if my kids want to show 4H well June isn't a good time for the pony to be somewhere else... plus he is 19.... though that is a good age for kids to learn on....... not sure if he's even advertising him.... always had a soft spot for POAs.... in the right market he could get the 3g....if he does everything he used to before.... idk guess he's here I can put some time into him.... see what he really knows.


----------



## Baymule

No pictures??? 

19 is old for a horse or a pony. My old fella is 28 and is a great kid horse. $3000 might be steep for a 19 year old pony, but I wouldn't take any amount of money for my Joe (that's his eye in my avatar) Is this pony trained for show or playday? And if you buy him, his present owner can just go piss-off, who gives a horse or pony back for a month or so every year? If the pony dies or is injured, would he replace/pay vet bill? 

There are good kid horses and ponies out there, you just have to look. I found our little chestnut gelding on Craigslist for $800.


----------



## promiseacres

Well DH says no in any case... got to focus and get my barn up... this time he is right.    In any case we can use him until he sells.... who knows I really don't know that he is serious...last I talked to his wife she didn't want him to sell him. A good pony is hard to find but not impossible.... 
so if you didn't see pics from this spring. Here is Cookies


----------



## promiseacres

so here is Cookies.   DH says no more horse purchases this year and he is right (need to get a barn up)...
In any case he isn't advertising him and I agree it's a high price for a 19 yr old. Even if he's the pony I always dreamed of having as a kid...


----------



## Baymule

Leopard Apps are my to die for favorite.  He is gorgeous, but your DH is right.


----------



## promiseacres

Well we won't have Cookies very long unless the hay we make this week is heavier than it appears.... as I have to go get Duke today....
 Lessee gave me notice on Friday he has started kicking and biting??!!!! But only her and her friend..... the barn owner says he has been fine.   my farrier did his feet the night before says she's never seen him like that.... Ugh. He obviously has zero respect for either one. Farrier says they have no clue what to do so he is just running all over them. And of course I am getting fb notices they are looking at UNBROKE horses... those girls are going to get killed if they can't handle a broke horse! Very disappointed.  Hopefully Duke will get over it quick.... as I don't have time to deal with any naughtyness... shouldn't have let him go....he was better off here doing nothing.  truly didn't expect this.... I told him they had to stay firm with him and not give him an inch. Of course the girls weren't happy I wouldn't let him be moved.. oh well. If I have to will have Whitney come work with him again in Spring. No more leases I guess... DH hasn't said I told you so.... at least... but I guess he is allowed to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry to hear that, but I have found these days that even if another says they "Hear and Understand", they may never be "Listening" to a word ya say.....and most assuredly they use a totally different "Dictionary". It may be that Duke misses your voice and touch....a lot of animals are that way....


----------



## Bruce

Really sorry @promiseacres. Glad you didn't let them take Duke even farther. Like renting/leasing anything you really don't know how the person will work out no matter how many formal references they have. Better chance if you have a friend that knows them decently well, they will let you know if they have concerns. 

Your DH isn't saying "I told you so" because he knows you are already kicking yourself plenty hard on the inside.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry it didn't work out for you & Duke. Hope things work out moving forward. Don't know why DH would be saying told you so... I mean you were doing what you thought was best for the family as well as the animal.


----------



## Baymule

Duke better mind his manners when he gets home. I'm sure he will need some "straightenin' out" and an attitude adjustment. He has been allowed to misbehave and I know you won't tolerate that. Kicking or biting you or family would be a really dumb thing to do.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Horses sure do know who means business.  I went to buy a horse one time... I'd never met the horse, but it was a friend of a friend.  I had seen pictures and knew I could make money off of him.  BEAUTIFUL golden palomino with four white stockings and a big white blaze.  I knew he was spoiled rotten and knew I could 'fix' him.  When I got there the horse was out of his pen (backyard) running around the neighborhood...yes...neighborhood - as in subdivision. 

I grabbed a leadrope out of my truck and walked up to him and slipped it around his neck.  They told me he wouldn't lead with just a rope so they turned around to go to their house and get a halter.  I started walking and sure enough the horse balked. I turned around and 'tapped' him with the side of my foot to his belly.  Two seconds later and that horse could NOT lead any better.  I lead him to the trailer and opened the door and he hopped right in.   About six weeks later I tripled my money on that fella.  Did I get lucky - probably.  I had a bit of a history on him and knew these folks had only had him a couple months...(Christmas present for their kid - not a drop of experience in the whole family)  It was just enough time for the horse to figure out that they were wussies.

I'll bet Duke straightens up real fast when he gets home!


----------



## promiseacres

Got him this morning. No funny business and he behaved as normal, a bit pushy but not naughty.... he seemed happy to see us.  just a bad fit I suppose....


----------



## promiseacres

Field is growing... lots of weeds and watering it again... 

Horses are doing fine, though all critters (including myself ) have been pretty miserable in a recent heatwave... but hopefully it will get back to normal lovely fall weather this week.  1 week from today kids and I will be at our first National convention Show for the bunnies... excited but nervous... have several bunnies presold. And taking a friend's 3 velveteen lops down for her as she won't be there until Tuesday. 
DH baled today, will bale another tomorrow. Neither will be high yields but every bit helps. His hernia gets worse, keep him in your prayers. I am afraid he's going to have major problems...



 

 
My volunteer sunflowers and marigolds.


----------



## Baymule

I love marigolds, they are so cheerful. Looks like you have a pretty helper there!

A hernia is nothing to mess with. He needs to have that taken care of. It's never any fun, but he will recover and be better.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure is better for it to be a hernia repair, than a rupture...I know ya tell him to be careful, but it isn't worth chancing the rupture.


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> It may be that Duke misses your voice and touch....a lot of animals are that way....





promiseacres said:


> Got him this morning. No funny business and he behaved as normal, a bit pushy but not naughty.... he seemed happy to see us.  just a bad fit I suppose....




Seems these things show that horses DO have feelings and KNOW YOU !!

Drove 15 hrs to pick up an older stallion I had sold with first right if they sold.  She called 4 yrs after, I went.  Upon arrival she said he had gotten a little hard to catch & halter....but, I called  he came, I loved on him & held out his halter -- he put his head in it!!  We drove HOME.  

They know & remember.   Duke just didn't like or agree with those arrangements!  He's yours.


----------



## promiseacres

Well done with making hay.... ended up with 96 more bales, 55 stored in my trailer...  but at least it's not tractors in there.... 
made apple pear sauce Monday... got 14 pints and a 2nd degree burn. Thankfully I have an aloe plant... 
have been  getting lists made for our big bunny show... taking 9 down, only bringing 3 home. 2 are a friends, 5 are sold  it all goes well. Lots of transporters to connect with... and just making sure the bunnies do well... my suv will be filled to the gills.


----------



## promiseacres

Mini Horses said:


> They know & remember.   Duke just didn't like or agree with those arrangements!  He's yours.


can't say I am thrilled with this but DH likes him... and I agree he just didn't want a new fancy home... goofy horse...   if DH just wants to ride him every once in awhile, well I guess that's that.


----------



## Bruce

Not a good idea to show the kids why they need to be careful with hot stuff on the stove! Hope the burn heals quickly.


----------



## Baymule

Honey on a burn is very healing also.


----------



## promiseacres

So today is the last day of ARBA National convention! What a trip. Frankly way too many people but most were kind and friendly. The only thing left is to pack up and go home. We got here Sunday. Got bunnies checked in and 2 bunnies to transporters.... that was fun with 20,000 duc) rabbits and their owners. But got it all worked out. Monday the kids bunnies showed. They only place top 10 so no placings. But John's new mini rex doe is a sweetie. Tuesday Jocelyn went to feed and ended up getting 3 of the bunnies fitted to harnesses. We are contemplating teaching them to "hop" 

Then up early Wednesday where we had a meeting with other Velveteen lop breeders for discussion of a new "inclusive " club. And then it was show time. There were 82 Velveteen lops to show and 6 judges judging.... they wanted them all up at once!!! There were 5 exhibitors with some family to run bunnies, write, ect! It got crazy for a bit. But all worked out. The COD holder Megan is very nice, great to work with. And I am super excited to work with her. She had 60 to 70 of the lops showing. Everyone did pretty well. Our jr broken buck, Julian placed 1st/6 and Doc, Sr solid buck placed 6/16. I feel affirmed that our program is going in the right direction.  Judges were impressed with stock. I really feel they have a very good chance at passing next year. Jocelyn loved the show and was my helper all week. John and Kinzey hung out with my cousins whom we stayed with. And found some allergy medicine to help Jocelyn's allergy to the bunnies!! 
We are letting the crowds get less as we only have a 2 hour dive home. So kids are sleeping in. Ready to get home
  .


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> We are contemplating teaching them to "hop"


So instead of "Walkies!" it will be "Hoppies!"?


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the placements! What a great trip-ARBA show! Glad that you and kids are having a great time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I thought that was what bunnies did was Hop....I didn't know they had to be taught.....


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I thought that was what bunnies did was Hop....I didn't k
> 
> Google bunny hopping competition


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's amazing!!....I never knew and now I don't have to be so ignorant about it....Thanks PA for broadening my knowledge.....I am really embarrassed....


----------



## babsbag

Bunny agility   Who knew...


----------



## Hens and Roos

we watch a bit of bunny agility at the fair this year-pretty interesting!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's amazing!!....I never knew and now I don't have to be so ignorant about it....Thanks PA for broadening my knowledge.....I am really embarrassed....


You are SUCH a loser @CntryBoy777 I knew ALL about bunny jumping competitions as soon as I googled it


----------



## promiseacres

Here's another possible new  critter sport for you guys. Competitive Mounted Orienteering ( CMO ).  Finally got to attend and compete one today!  Richie was a very good boy. And it was tons of fun. You trail ride to an area then find 2 coordinates with a compass to find a paper plate with a clue. It's timed. You can compete as a group or individual. lots of fun. I am sore.... I need to ride more. Glad fall is here.


----------



## Bruce

How fun!

Fall? Can't tell it here today, the low will be 66° high tomorrow 71°, not exactly the norm for Oct in Vermont.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> How fun!
> 
> Fall? Can't tell it here today, the low will be 66° high tomorrow 71°, not exactly the norm for Oct in Vermont.


It was warmer than normal but VERY windy and trees are changing. So I will take it.


----------



## TAH

Bruce said:


> How fun!
> 
> Fall? Can't tell it here today, the low will be 66° high tomorrow 71°, not exactly the norm for Oct in Vermont.





promiseacres said:


> It was warmer than normal but VERY windy and trees are changing. So I will take it.


Did you mention warm?!?!?!? It is supposed to snow next week... 34-degrees tonight.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yep...and we are going to be in the low to high 80s for the forseeable forecast.....that's why I don't live in Alaska....
Richie sure knows who to Perform for and he is satisfied and contented for ya to be his owner....


----------



## promiseacres

Anyone who has followed Duke's story. I got him out yesterday, fly sprayed him and cleaned his hooves....2 things he got nasty about with leasees.... nada he behaved same as normal for me. He got left tied for a while just because and afterwards I gave Jocelyn a pony ride on him and then she led him around. (BTW she's 5 and 35#) other than attempting to graze he was perfectly mannered. Not one wit of aggression. So he is a bully.... which I knew but he knows we aren't going to tolerate nastiness. I guess he's  just that smart.... just totally intolerant of stupidity.... maybe once dh has his surgery he will get worked more. I know DH was sad he didn't get to do the CMO.


----------



## CntryBoy777

He is glad to be Home....has a date been set yet for the surgery?


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> He is glad to be Home....has a date been set yet for the surgery?


He's waiting until Harvest is finishing up, then he will schedule...


----------



## Hens and Roos

that it all goes well!


----------



## promiseacres

We got Cookies out to ride today. Kind of glad I didn't let myself get talked into him.... he's quite grumpy as he is convinced he is absolutely being starved (he's on hay only as o. Is convinced any grain will founder him)  So was grass diving badly and actually ran off from John 2 x when he was walking him.... he may of been a super kids pony a few years ago but I think he's taken a liking to an easier life. He's potential but not for what he paid for him... oh well. No one was hurt and the kids had fun.


----------



## Latestarter

OK... so what exactly is happening in that first picture? Is your son(?) bending down so your daughter can use him as a step up?


----------



## promiseacres

Cleaning his hooves. 


Latestarter said:


> OK... so what exactly is happening in that first picture? Is your son(?) bending down so your daughter can use him as a step up?


----------



## Bruce

You have Duke toeing the line, I bet you could train Cookies up just as well.



promiseacres said:


> Cleaning his hooves.


Don't people usually pick the horse's foot up to a comfortable height for the PERSON rather than adopting the "I'm going to do a summersault now" position?


----------



## CntryBoy777

At that age Bruce it is "Monkey See, Monkey Do"....he is just immitating his Mom in proper horse etiquette....it is much easier for him to stoop to hoof level than to Lift that big ole leg up lap high....
That reminds me of the song "Cats in the Cradle" by Harry Chapin


----------



## Baymule

Cookies is just a grumpy old man......and maybe more than a little bit spoiled.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> You have Duke toeing the line, I bet you could train Cookies up just as well.
> Don't people usually pick the horse's foot up to a comfortable height for the PERSON rather than adopting the "I'm going to do a summersault now" position?



 I Am Sure It is..... AND he had Cookies hoof propped on his boot....  most adults can struggle hold the hoof in one hand and cleaning properly with the other.... so I was glad he was trying even if it wasn't quite "correct"  Dispite Cookiex misbehavior leading I do trust him in letting John  do this. 

Yes we will work with Cookies. But he goes back home at the end of the month. We just don't have enough hay to feed everyone all winter... 
 Fortunately all our owned horses lead well, (even Duke) and I can allow kids to lead them in the pens. John is hoping we can get Nautilus driving and has expressed interest in showing him for 4H.... at 30" kids already can easily handle him. 
John at 9 yrs is only 50#... and he is small enough to ride our mini Rayne, though she knows nothing besides leading a child on her back. But I think we can get her going on trails next year. This year John needed some lessons on a broke horse which Cookie has been great for learning how to direct a horse (also taught John well broke doesnt mean never misbehaving ). Anyways we have options. Might as well make use of our owned horses before getting a bigger pony (or another horse). I am going to work with Richie on neck reining too. I just think it's a good thing for the kids to be able to ride 1 handed. I would love to have Cookie but know we can get a pony his size and as well trained for half the money....


----------



## promiseacres

So in my spare time I have been playing with baking and decorating goodies. Did sell some cupcakes last month.  hoping to use my baking to help pay off my college loans... here's some sugar cookies and an apple pie. Pie crusts are a work in progress for me but already have interest....


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya was closer I'd share some duck eggs with ya for those cupcakes....in fact, I'd trade 3dz eggs for a dz cupcakes...


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya was closer I'd share some duck eggs with ya for those cupcakes....in fact, I'd trade 3dz eggs for a dz cupcakes...


I lover bartering.  Currently have my horses hoof trims paid for in hay...  I should get me some ducks.... forgot how yummy they are for baked goods.


----------



## Latestarter

trick to the best (very flakey) pie crust is use lard... justsayin   lookin good!


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> trick to the best (very flakey) pie crust is use lard... justsayin   lookin good!


I have heard that.... attempting to locate some.... 
my last attempt was butter, shortening mix and was passable but room for improvement


----------



## Mike CHS

I can't remember the last time I saw lard in a store.


----------



## farmerjan

Not a place I do alot of grocery shopping, but lard is available here in our Walmart,   as well as Food Lion, Kroger,  and probably Martin's although I haven't been in there but once. Usually right in the same section as the Crisco or solid shortening.  Lard does make a flakey  pie crust, but the flavor is a bit different and takes some getting used to if you have never tasted it before.  I have used home lard, from friends butchering, but have bought the other too.  Even though it is not the best thing for you, I do like my pie crust recipe with plain old  solid vegetable shortening.  But then, I grew up with it.  One thing, pie crusts will get tough and rubbery if you work them too much so as little mixing and shaping and rolling out is best.


----------



## Baymule

Those are some pretty cookies!


----------



## Bruce

Yep, Morrell Snow Cap lard is common in the grocery stores here.


----------



## Latestarter

Same here Bruce. You can buy it in 2.5 gallon tubs... I've heard that the processed stuff you buy isn't near as good as the "real thing" from a butchering... I don't know as I haven't gotten to that point yet. It's not in the refer section bu on the dry goods shelf where all the other oils and such/baking stuff are located. You can find it in small 1/2 - 1 pound blocks in boxes. So if you decide you don't care for it, no big waste.


----------



## promiseacres

Did find some of that lard.... at Kroger. But it was expiredso didn't purchase 
oh well. Made pumpkin pie today. Plus a batch of egg rolls and jerky.... 
And DH and I attended a 4H council meeting. DH presented a new (for our county) project to the council....tractor driving competition....I of course am a council member.  It was approved. 
And I was super excited to discover that our county no longer requires rabbits to be raised by the kids. this was the specific rule I felt needed to be changed.
So it was a productive day.... but really need to those bunnies' cages cleaned...but that will keep until tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

Um, if the kids aren't raising the bunnies, how is it a 4-H project for them? Or by raised do you mean bred, born and raised rather than gotten when weaned and raised?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Um, if the kids aren't raising the bunnies, how is it a 4-H project for them? Or by raised do you mean bred, born and raised rather than gotten when weaned and raised?


Previous you could only show bunnies you bought 1 year, after that only bunnies you had born on your property could be shown. This allows kids a single rabbit to participate 10 years. our goal is to encourage raising bunnies but there's more to raising and showing rabbits than breeding. The previous rules forced kids to get a pair or trio after their first 4h season. This allows families to grow their rabbitry as suits them and their needs. It also allows them to change their breed after that first year without worrying about not haVing bunnies to show. No other livestock are you forced to raise from birth. Even learning to buy a bunny takes experience and an idea of quality. I know of families who actually bought bred does, then turned around and sold her asap afterwards because they couldn't show her. What's that teach?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Or by raised do you mean bred, born and raised?


This was the rule before. They had to born on your property or not allowed to show at the county level at 11 years old, 4th graders....


----------



## farmerjan

Lard keeps for years if it is sealed or kept under refrigeration.  I wouldn't let an expired date bother me.  Open it at the check out counter and if no mold, or funky looking, and doesn't smell rancid, it will be fine.  I've got some that is 4 years past the ex. date in the fridge that I am still using.


----------



## babsbag

We use lard for making tamales and it is getting harder and harder to find. My mom was the champion of pie crusts and she always used Crisco. Me...I use frozen.


----------



## Bruce

I would give it to someone at the service desk, expired products are supposed to be removed from the shelves. Someone isn't doing their job. I once found an entire display of crackers, a YEAR past their expiration date at Price Chopper. And no, it wasn't a "sale, as is" bin. 

And they aren't going to get more in while they still have unsold (and slow selling) product on the shelves.


----------



## farmerjan

I mostly use Crisco for my pie crusts also.  I do use the lard sometimes, but 2 people who like pie don't like the different taste.  I grew up on the crisco variety, so it is pretty much standard.  But I have switched to mostly only using coconut oil for cooking as opposed to crisco.


----------



## Bruce

Even Crisco isn't Crisco of old, now fully hydrogenated rather than partially hydrogenated oil.


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....I'm raising my hand for Pumpkin pie........it doesn't matter what crust...or even if it has a crust at all.....


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> Even Crisco isn't Crisco of old, now fully hydrogenated rather than partially hydrogenated oil.


I haven't bought any in several years so hadn't paid attention.  I will have to look them over.  Last time I bought it was lard as I didn't have enough left from the hog slaughter several years ago.  I don't do as much cooking as I used to because it is not much fun to cook for one.  Plus it seems I am always working.  Can't wait for "retirement"  from a real job and punching someone else's time clock.


----------



## Baymule

I used to make a lot of pumpkin pies, they were my daughter's favorite. Since she was such a finicky eater, I let her eat pumpkin pie for breakfast. Hey, it's a vegetable.


----------



## Latestarter

Allrighty then! Lets start a discussion...  I was always under the impression that a pumpkin was a fruit...   "_Pumpkins_ are considered to be a _fruit_. Botanists consider _fruits_ to be the portion of a plant that forms from a flower and also the part of a plant that contains seeds."  https://www.reference.com/food/pumpkins-considered-fruit-vegetable-e35541a7cd8b2c2   "All the other parts of plants are considered _vegetables_."  http://www.planetbonehead.com/kids/ask/kids-ask-pumpkin-fruit-or-vegetable

Fascinating  Hehehe 

ETA: either way, a FINE choice as a breakfast food IMHO!


----------



## Bruce

DW won't eat pumpkin pie. But she has no problem with apple pie for breakfast. Hey, it's a fruit!


----------



## Latestarter

I really enjoy pumpkin pie but can't eat as much as I used to... All the sugar and the spices give me wicked heartburn


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't worry LS...I got your back....when Mom would make one, her and Dad would get their piece and I ate the rest...I can still eat a whole one with no problem at all....


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Don't worry LS...I got your back....when Mom would make one, her and Dad would get their piece and I ate the rest...I can still eat a whole one with no problem at all....


I made 2, they won't last thru the week here.... even my picky kids eat it....


----------



## Baymule

Pumpkin pie is good any time!


----------



## Bruce

True @Baymule !!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Sweet Potatoe pie is my favorite
Maurine always makes at Thanksgiving because it's also her dads favorite..
Very similar to pumpkin pie


----------



## promiseacres

so hopefully won't regret it but to help solve my issue of not much barn space have decided to sell the layer flock.... then I can clean out their 16x8 coop for hay, tack, rabbits....  AM so frustrated as DH put some of his "JUNK" back in my horse trailer....just as I am almost down to half way empty with the hay.   He thinks I have no plans to use it but WHAT the HECK! Now I can't use it at all if I do an opportunity to trail ride this fall (which is frankly my favorite time to ride)!!!!Very Surprised he okayed selling the chickens... but since we don't free range them well they really do cost more than eggs. hoping i can buy from friends. if not oh well. And if/when I get a barn then I can get more chickens. Might be good for a break from something.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Life is constantly changing and sometimes we have to make decisions that fit the moment. You are still young and the demands of life are great on ya right now. Once ya get a farm and things settle down a bit, ya can always get more and enjoy them. I truly don't know how ya do all ya do, so it would be one less demand on your time and $$....


----------



## AClark

Chickens really can eat, I can definitely understand why it costs more in upkeep on chickens than eggs cost if you don't free range. We free-range and I lock them up in the coop at night, I think they cost me $1 each a month to feed or so, but I'm getting a good 6-10 eggs a day now. I really have to sell some since my fridge is starting to get kind of full, and I have eggs in one of my mixing bowls since I ran out of cartons! I do feed mine as well, but I just throw a scoop of feed out twice a day and call it good. 

Sucks about the horse trailer, my mom is famous for loading the trailer full of crap and then when you need to use it, either you give up, or have to unload tons of stuff. I don't do that, my horse trailer only has some stuff in the tack compartment, but it's ready to go any time.


----------



## Bruce

$1/month @AClark? My 17 are out all day every day if they like (and they DO like!) but they (and the wild birds , at least I'm not feeding woodchucks anymore) still went through about 50 pounds a month this summer at $11-$12/bag. Plus they get BOSS in the morning and scratch at night. 

My costs for feed, shavings, other supplies make my eggs cost about $2.20/dozen. I can't compete with the cheap battery cage eggs but my girls' eggs are much better quality.  Of course if I were a true farmer, I'd cull the older girls that are no longer laying or not laying much rather than giving them "social security" for life


----------



## AClark

I go through 80# of feed a month or so, so that's about $15-16 - I have 15 hens. I use the outer layer of the hay bales for their bedding so that's a "no cost" because I bought the hay to feed, I just won't feed the outer layer that has been rained on etc. 
I only put out as much as they'll eat in a single feeding twice a day, there's usually not much left over so nothing else is free loading. They have all day to go peck through the pasture and eat worms, crickets, whatever is out and about. I imagine feed costs will be going up with summer coming to a close. 

Cost of living difference I think Bruce. I know VT is expensive, and OK is one of the cheaper places to live.


----------



## Simpleterrier

I hope u got a good price on your layers. Here they are bring 7 to 10 dollars a piece at the sale barn and young roosters are 10 to 12 dollars and big roosters are 12 to 15 dollars apiece. I cut my flock from 90+ birds to around 25. About 15 of them were roosters made some good money this year for next to nothing in them.


----------



## Bruce

AClark said:


> I think they cost me $1 each a month to feed or so


I missed the EACH part, I read too fast I guess. I'll have to pay attention to how much mine are eating since we are soon to lose most everything of value out on the "range". I had 12 girls the first year, 15 I think the 3rd year (some loss plus 7 new girls in 2015) and 17 now. I last bought two 50# bags on 9/19 (didn't start it right away though) and just started the second one today. Making a note in my spreadsheet


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't keep up with mine....tho, having them out and about they do require much less in the way of pellets.


----------



## Baymule

We buy a non GMO layer pellet at $26.95 per 50 pound bag. I sell eggs for $4 a dozen. They are at almost break even on cost. Right now they can't free range because we planted grass seed and I don't want them eating the seed or scratching up the new grasses coming up.

Pullets are usually $20-$25 each, but we got some 4 month olds for $10 each at a poultry sale. Roosters for $5 on Craigslist.


----------



## Bruce

I'm a little "data driven". Might have something to do with my pre-retirement profession  You can "leave" after 34 years but your brain doesn't change


----------



## promiseacres

Gee have mine listed at $7/head no solid bites yet... everyone wants a cheaper price than that but not the entire flock.    oh well guess they will go just in smaller groups. Culling/donating the young cockerels to a wildlife rescue tomorrow.


----------



## babsbag

I have not done the math on the cost of keeping my chickens and I don't want to. Whoever thinks that "eats like a bird"  means not eating much does not know chickens.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe they have their birds out on pasture and don't overwinter them so they have no idea how much they CAN eat


----------



## promiseacres

Well got a guy coming tomorrow, he wants all the chickens  for my asking price... 
culled 10 of the young ones.... wasn't 100% on some but would rather not have someone mad bc I sold a rooster as a hen. The wildlife rescue was very grateful. 
Jocelyn got some of the bunnies out to excercise while I cleaned cages. 
   can't wait to clean out the coop.... get the other cages up. And my tack in one place.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So glad it worked out for ya...I know Jocelyn had a good time with the rabbits...looked like a nice day there. It was here, but rain and cold coming tomorrow....I'll be lighting the pilots on the wall heaters tomorrow. I know ya will be glad to get your tack and gear squared away so it'll be handy....


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Well got a guy coming tomorrow, he wants all the chickens  for my asking price...
> culled 10 of the young ones.... wasn't 100% on some but would rather not have someone mad bc I sold a rooster as a hen. The wildlife rescue was very grateful.
> Jocelyn got some of the bunnies out to excercise while I cleaned cages. View attachment 39669 View attachment 39670 View attachment 39671 can't wait to clean out the coop.... get the other cages up. And my tack in one place.


You mean the rabbit tack? 

How old were the ones you culled? You could offer a money returned and bird taken back guarantee if someone did happen to end up with a cockerel.


----------



## AClark

promiseacres said:


> Gee have mine listed at $7/head no solid bites yet... everyone wants a cheaper price than that but not the entire flock.    oh well guess they will go just in smaller groups. Culling/donating the young cockerels to a wildlife rescue tomorrow.


I wish that I could find them for that price here, and I would take all of them as a lot, accidental roosters and all because if they turn out to be roosters, well I have room in the freezer.  

I'm thinking of going to the poultry sale that's coming up. It's a drive but may be worth the drive if the price is right.


----------



## Mike CHS

We paid $19 each at a 4H sale and felt like that was a bargain.


----------



## promiseacres

Well they are sold. I might have gotten 10/hen if I held out. But wanted to move them fast. Still amazed people wanted a better deal and leave me with more to sell. It was bitter sweet.
Now for clean up....


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes you just have to make changes. Changes might be hard to make, but this sounds like a change for the better.


----------



## Mini Horses

This is a little late......BUT just read this & will share about flakey pie crust.   A magazine says that "pro bakers" use 50/50 mix of COLD water & vodka for liquid.  The vodka reduces the gluten formation and supposedly makes a huge difference.
This will keep it tender &, of course not too much liquid or handling.    Just wanted to throw that info out there....

ALSO...Latestarter has a new pic of Mel in his avatar.   Nice.

Congrats on selling the hens!


----------



## promiseacres

Well bunnies are all moved into the coop!    all cages except for 2 fit. Soooo nice to have them all in one place. And Duke & Richie each have their own stall in the lean to.  now to clean up the feed and tack room, previously the bunny and feed room.  
It's bittersweet to not have a full chicken pen....& no eggs to gather... but a good thing to have a few less critters...

Been a good Halloween,kids have Tons of candy and DH helped carve pumpkins. His work 



mine 

 

btw our dog Maizy loves pumpkin.... she chewed on the 2nd one... crazy dog


----------



## CntryBoy777

Maizy was telling ya which was her favorite....how else was she to Vote?.....


----------



## Mike CHS

They all look good.   I forgot you had a dog named Maizy.  I had never heard that name until we got our Maisy.


----------



## promiseacres

Made it to a Rabbit show on Saturday. Mini rex each got a blue, Polish a red and white, and Velveteen lops BOB, BOS and a 2nd. Got some input on 2 jrs with short ears too.

Since I have a bit more room and no bites on Jocelyn's polish doe I bought black buck for her. And we found a very nice chocolate mini rex doe.
Love the time with Jocelyn. She's growing too fast and talking more all the time. Just ask her about her bunnies.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like they did really Well....Congratulations!!
Maybe Jocelyn will follow in your footsteps....it is good to have something of interest that both of ya can share in together....they will be memories to sustain ya later in life...


----------



## Latestarter

Grats on a successful show! So I guess you really don't need a doe and a buck for your animal numbers to climb...  Just go to a show and what do you know... more rabbits!


----------



## Bruce

So cute! And the bunnies aren't bad either


----------



## promiseacres

So new bunnies are settled in. Little Blackie is doing his best to get the Polish does bred.  

The coop is working well for the bunnies. Got the tack moved in. Nice to have a bit more space. 

I have a pie to make. (My first order!)  & have an order of 3 for next week.  Excited but somewhat nervous.  
and I have a new recipe to try, sugar cream....   which used to be my favorite though haven't had,found a recipe I have really liked.... so we will see. 
And DH finally called and got his surgery apt set!.... you can cheer, my Bible study group did last night....

on a sad note our cat Callie is missing. She's been gone since Saturday... which is very abnormal. Hoping someone took her in rather than the alternatives...  she's been a pretty good cat. So very much sucks, though she was DH'S...


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats on the show results!  Post pictures of the pies if you have time 
 for your DH's surgery and hope your kitty returns home for you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I bet it is the 1st pie of many orders. Sure glad that the new arrangments are working out well and the new additions are settling in. It is good news that DH has it scheduled, it sure needs taking care of, hope it all goes well too. Sorry to hear about your cat, hopefully she'll return.....we use to have a male that would go off for days at a time and keep us guessing, so I understand the angst over it. She may show up with little bundles before too long....unless she is fixed....had that experience too, but all of ours are fixed now so it isn't an issue anymore.....


----------



## promiseacres

She was spayed so no kittens....


----------



## Latestarter

that DH gets all fixed up post haste so he can go back to doing what he wants/needs to do without pain or issues. Sorry to hear your kitty has gone missing. Hope she turns back up for you. Glad your new bunny stud is working out.


----------



## promiseacres

1st picture was at 3, she picked up about 1/2 hour later. And I got the 2nd picture at 9 tonight...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since they sent the tin back, does that mean it's a reorder?....


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Since they sent the tin back, does that mean it's a reorder?....


She texted a picture to me... she's my farrier. I guess if nothing else I can trade pies for hoof trims....


----------



## Baymule

That's a beautiful pie!


----------



## Latestarter

A testament for sure! Nice going!


----------



## Bruce

1 pie per hoof?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> 1 pie per hoof?


I bet she would do 2 big hooves or 4 mini hooves per pie....


----------



## Bruce

Of course once she does all your horses, she won't be able to move after eating all the pies!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> That's a beautiful pie!


Thanks


----------



## Pastor Dave

That was a beautiful pie


----------



## Bruce

Yeah it didn't seem to last very long did it??


----------



## Mike CHS

I was looking for the vanilla ice cream and came back to an empty pie pan.


----------



## promiseacres

Still keeping busy. Had a good thanksgiving. Sold 3 pies for the holiday. Made 3 for us. 


  Helped DH split 4 face cords of wood, hopefully will have more time this weekend before his surgery. But should have enough split to get us to January if we dont. It's nice to see the log pile reduce. Bunnies are doing well. Hoping for 2 litters this weekend. 1 Polish, 1 Velveteen lop. Then 2 velveteen lops and 1 polish in a couple more weeks. Need to get some time with my pony. But he's doing well and doesn't complain.


----------



## Baymule

That pie looks awesome. I have never mastered pie crust. What's your recipe?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> That pie looks awesome. I have never mastered pie crust. What's your recipe?






I add 1/3 to 1/2 c of sugar.
And instead of lard I have used 1/2 c butter and 1 1/2c of shortening or lard. My preference is shortening I think. You can reduce it so you only make 2 crusts. Just do the water,vinegar, eggmix and add gradually until it just sticks together. I chill the "oils " but don't completely freeze the butter. Cut the butter up into small pieces and don't over mix it. And I chill after making it into doughball disc, each wrapped in wax paper. I roll out onto the paper also.
I brushed with an egg wash before baking.


----------



## RoahT

promiseacres said:


> View attachment 40702
> I add 1/3 to 1/2 c of sugar.
> And instead of lard I have used 1/2 c butter and 1 1/2c of shortening or lard. My preference is shortening I think. You can reduce it so you only make 2 crusts. Just do the water,vinegar, eggmix and add gradually until it just sticks together. I chill the "oils " but don't completely freeze the butter. Cut the butter up into small pieces and don't over mix it. And I chill after making it into doughball disc, each wrapped in wax paper. I roll out onto the paper also.
> I brushed with an egg wash before baking.


I love the art on the bottom of that recipe!!!


----------



## Baymule

What is the second ingredient?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> What is the second ingredient?


Baking powder 1 teaspoon


----------



## Baymule

Now it makes sense....... b pder.......


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Now it makes sense....... b pder.......


Sorry, my sis sent me the photo... and her kids dI'd the art work, I assume. Character it has.    but it's good. Just no sugar if it's for a meat pie...


----------



## promiseacres

So DH is home for a week after his hernia surgery. He is sore but doing well. I have a head cold that just won't go away... but am ok.  
Got my new c clamp pliers and fixed some cages. Previous owners made larger holes for j feeders. So I patched the extra holes. And put in a divider. Bunnies are doing great in the coop, 
Broke down and put in the water heaters today. Winter is on its way.  Has been pretty mild so far.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, it surely is coming....I got some stuff out of the way today myself....it got to 51° here today and suppose to be 40° tomorrow, so tried to take advantage of the warmer temps before I had to just grin and bear it.....


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you're under the weather. Lots of us dealing with that lately. Guess it's just that time of year. Glad the hubs is doing OK. I'm sure he's anxious to get back on his feet.


----------



## Baymule

Recovery time for both of you! It sucks when both of you feel bad, hope you kick that cold and feel better soon. Glad your DH surgery went well.


----------



## promiseacres

DH went back to work Wednesday, light duty for a month. He's doing well. I ended up on antibiotics... took Jocelyn in for a check up and her pediatrician prescribed them after insisting on an exam... was feeling better but think I need to fill the 2nd week. She said I might as I had walking pneumonia. 
We got Christmas shopping done. Need to get baking and making goodies for our family that are hard to buy for. Going to make some jerky too. Got the kids a trampoline...  
Been window shopping for a pony,horse for the kids.... just not sure. Of course we need that barn..... can't wait to get back on the trails again. Lately I can't seem to handle being in the cold for very long.... my hands just ache. Makes me dream of moving further south....


----------



## Pastor Dave

I had a horrible time of it last winter with walking pneumonia that held on November thru March. I had 3 rounds of antibiotics and two of prednisone. Finally Doc gave me albuterol inhaler. All the folks around me was sick or sicker than me. I knew some to be on 5 or 6 rounds of antibiotics. That really messes up the gut. Started probiotics.

This spring and summer I used Nasacort allergy spray each day, and have continued with little problems yet this season. A couple puffs of albuterol when needed, and 12 hour Mucinex DM at bedtime has kept me feeling well so far.

As for the hands, better use some gloves and get some instant hand warmer packs, or move South, Haha


----------



## Baymule

Load up and come on down! We welcome "Transplanted Texans"!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Actually don't want to be that far south....
 But here's a couple "DREAM" properties...
www.zoemountainretreat.com  and 
https://www.landsofamerica.com/prop...ty-image&utm_campaign=inform&utm_medium=email

Don't ask me why... I have this idea that it'd be fun to own a horse campground.... probably would be just a big headache.


----------



## Baymule

Nothing wrong with that dream, both are beautiful places. A horse camp would be a cool vacation!


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... both places look awesome. Price on the first is way out of my reach. Could have worked with the second one while I was employed, but not being retired.  Missouri sounds like a place that would work well for you, though they do still have winter there.


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> Wow... both places look awesome. Price on the first is way out of my reach. Could have worked with the second one while I was employed, but not being retired.  Missouri sounds like a place that would work well for you, though they do still have winter there.


Attend college in Kirksville, MO... loved it. I don't mind a bit of winter but not too much.  also loved visiting the Ozarks... I am just dreaming... I would have to convince my Mom and husband to all move out there for any to be a possibility.... doubtful we will ever move. But I can dream.


----------



## greybeard

The Bucksnort place sounds like a bargain to me...or at least would be if the same property was priced that low here.


----------



## Bruce

That is for sure @greybeard


----------



## promiseacres

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to my BYH friends. 
been busy baking and trying to convince rabbits to breed.... so grateful for Christmas and family and friends.


----------



## Latestarter

All the best right back atcha. Hope your new year brings you health, happiness and prosperity.


----------



## promiseacres

Brrr temps have dropped....  so chores are done quickly and efficiently.... highs for the next few days are in the single digits.... guess it's a sign to hold off breeding more does.... but too much time dreaming online about properties.... though it appears the Midwest isn't alone with the frigid temps. We had a nice Christmas, kids were well spoiled. They have a new trampolinefor spring, lots of legos, magnet blocks, ect. Jocelyn got a small weaving loom. So now everyone has a "decorative" hot pad. 
 stay warm friends.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> So now everyone has a "decorative" hot pad.


We have a whole box of those ... that DW made when she was a kid. Just one more thing that must be stored forever. I guess our daughters can toss them when they are inherited.

Our highs MAY go above 0°F on Saturday.


----------



## promiseacres

So it's snowing again. We've had snow cover since before Christmas except for a couple days about a week ago...  always have said I don't mind the cold if there's snow.... 
  so I guess bring it on....no snow days for home schoolers so we are still on track to finish early May. Been busy with school and baking cookies. Practicing decorating sugar cookies. Trying to discover what people will purchase... so far no sales since Thanksgiving. But God has met our financial needs in other ways. Our health insurance premiums are being reduced almost $150/per month! No other changes..... and have applied to have my school loan payments reduced....am told it will $0!?  Not sure how but sometimes you are just thankful. 
Over the weekend DH'S tractor wouldn't start so we couldn't split wood but had another pile of big branches he was able cut with the chain saw. He's very out of shape (was released to full duty Jan 5)  so did enough to fill our racks in the breezeway and called it good.
Hay is low in my shed but more is being stored in friends' barns so just need to go get it.
And hopeful for bunnies soon, have bred all our rabbit does except 1.... may have to figure out more nest boxes. But only 2 weren't force bred so don't expect all to kindle.
Making camping plans, one trip is reserved.


----------



## Latestarter

camping plans? hopefully for much later in the year when it's warmer... Used to hunt the high rockies and winter camping was a necessity. Not so fond of it now that I'm older. Glad the $$ situation is working out. Hope you find a cookie market soon.


----------



## promiseacres

Well the reservation is for July. You can reserve up to 6 month out and the nicer sites at this park fill up fast. I reserved at 6 months exactly and 15 spots had already been filled. It has a water park.... not one I personally would have picked...I like to be with nature when we camp but it's good to try new places.
hoping to camp at least once a month April thru October.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Just finished reading your journal. Hope your DH is still recovering well. Can't wait to see bunny pics, hear about camping adventures, and watching your kiddos grow!


----------



## promiseacres

DH is doing ok....gets sore but that is expected. 
Having a January thaw.... a nice change from the snow... mud and ice.... got more wood cut over the weekend. We have about 3 weeks worth. 
Now when to run after hay.... down to 5 bales.... 
will be rebreeding does... unless I have a suprise in the shed this morning none settled this week... though need to really decide who is getting cut.... got to figure out how I am going to get those college loans paid...despite what I was previously told we no longer qualify for lower payments.... I have absolutely no idea how to come up with another 200.... guess it's my fault too much debt not enough income.   Someday we'll get ahead....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Completely understand the trying to make ends meet! Between medical bills and our student loans, there just isn’t enough income. I could work more but then I have to find someone to take care of DD2 when my mom can’t. I’d love to be a full-time SAHM but I’ve had to settle for part-time. I’ll say a prayer that all works out for you!!

Also, my kids really want rabbits. I can’t stand the thought of eating them so it’d be 2-3 as pets if DH agreed. I’d prefer for the kids  to be able to tell them apart easily and would want ones with calmer personalities. We drive up to West Lafayette once in awhile so it wouldn’t be too bad to drive to you. If you get some that you think might fit the bill, let me know and I’ll see what I can do.


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Also, my kids really want rabbits. I can’t stand the thought of eating them so it’d be 2-3 as pets if DH agreed. I’d prefer for the kids  to be able to tell them apart easily and would want ones with calmer personalities. We drive up to West Lafayette once in awhile so it wouldn’t be too bad to drive to you. If you get some that you think might fit the bill, let me know and I’ll see what I can do.



personalities we LOVE the velveteen lops... they always come to front of the cage though are just big enough the kids can't always hold them easily,  with work they do fine though. Some are super curious and just hate to sit still. the polish are very easy to handle...they just freeze and are super tiny 2 to 3#.... Jocelyn has one buck she's tamed down and he's friendly but most run to the back of the cage...even his sister who was handled just as much.... If you haven't found it I do have a rabbit kindling thread. And if you're wanting to cage them together we'll see about some jr siblings, as rabbits are very territorial.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ll look for the thread and talk to DH!


----------



## promiseacres

Got to go hay today by myself, just going after 30 bales....with truck and horse trailer.... and broke or severely jammed my pinky toe last night.. I inadvertently kicked our coffee table.  Making Jocelyn's birthday cake too today, of course she had a fever last night so.... hoping it was a short lived virus. 

Did Rebred 2 Velveteens    but also put one doe up for sale. need to cut back somewhere. Also after trying to sell our Mini Rayne. And need to get Remi gelded then I'll probably sell him after. May just take them to a big auction come Good Friday. IDK... I need to find a better balance and kids really want a riding horse.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Wehner Homestead said:


> We drive up to West Lafayette once in awhile so it wouldn’t be too bad to drive to you. If you get some that you think might fit the bill, let me know and I’ll see what I can do.



Depending on your route, you'd be travelling right through my area. Might as well stop in for a visit.


----------



## promiseacres

Just had a grown up moment.... no horses equal the ability to pay my college loans..... and no need for a barn....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is better to take care of the respinsibilities and then start afresh with a clean slate....ya are still young and it could allow ya to be much more comfortable when looking for a place too...then ya could add animals as the place will allow and even get the barn built before it has occupants and the cost of the land could/would be cheaper too. I know it would be difficult for ya to be in that situation, but it would only be for a short period of time....and be much less stressful on the finances. The rabbits and dogs will keep ya busy and the kids something to participate in....a Win-Win.....


----------



## Bunnylady

I have long suspected that horses qualify as an addictive drug.


My name is Bunny, and I am a horseaholic . . . .


----------



## greybeard

Well, you aren't the 1st person to come to the realization that one of their hobbies, entertainment or leisure endeavors was having an adverse effect on their household expenses. 
This, is one of the (and primary) reasons a few of us have always strongly advocated that even hobby farmers should run their efforts with the same detailed attention that a 'for profit' farm/ranch does. 

The $$ that farm endeavors require doesn't grow on trees. In a hobby environment, it means that $$ has to come from finite disposable income and far too often, it means something else isn't getting the attention it should. 
I have seen people spend $$ on livestock, pets, and other types of hobbies while their families suffered some because of it, either in clothing, better housing, nutrition, as well as health care and education.

Wife and I for years, once had a car hobby..had 5 of a specific model at one time and even beyond initial acquisition costs, were spending thousands of $$/year in maintenance, modifications, annual registration, upgrades and traveling to various shows and events across the state and southwest. It, like any hobby, was a dead expense--no return and no break even. It began to adversely affect our finances but the final straw was when I got too old and decrepit to easily get in and out of one. Got out of it altogether, with the last one gone in 2016 and of course, we lost our shirts on the deal, but it freed up lots of $$ (and time) every month.  Bottom line is, the intangibles  such as pleasure and enjoyment of hobbies don't pay the bills and you get no tax break from them and the odds of breaking even without a financial loss are slim to none.

Even within the hobbies, I have seen (here and in real life) people spend $$ on livestock when their place isn't near ready or finished and that work and expenditure has to be postponed. 

Hobbies, need to pencil out just as a business does. They aren't free. 

When a point is reached that 'something has to give' it's way past time to start keeping good records and see exactly what that 'something' is. 

My cattle currently pay for themselves, lower and pay the property taxes and put a few $$ in my pocket each year, and I enjoy them immensely, but if/when the day comes that they too become the proverbial  dead expense, they will all go on a trailer and down the road, as will this place, and all the equipment and rolling stock.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Pastor Dave said:


> Depending on your route, you'd be travelling right through my area. Might as well stop in for a visit.



One of these days! We also go to State Fair every year so we may be able to work something out around that too.


----------



## Pastor Dave

There's a good State park over this way your family may enjoy too. McCormick's has quite a bit of hiking and canoeing options I believe. We don't go there as a family for the same reason we haven't been to the Fair since Jill and I were dating. It is just too much terrain for her ability and comfort to transverse. We have folks for dinner here sometimes. And, like to go out back and shoot some guns.


----------



## promiseacres

Pastor Dave said:


> There's a good State park over this way your family may enjoy too. McCormick's has quite a bit of hiking and canoeing options I believe.


Dave will let you know if we make to McCormicks creek this year (it's on our list)  you'll have to come over for a meal with us.


----------



## promiseacres

BTW     Even though I had an "epiphany" the horses are staying... 
DH and my Mom say so.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was pretty sure they would still be around.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I hope things work out so that you don’t feel stressed by keeping the horses!


----------



## Latestarter

Wishing you a mega millions win so the loans can get paid, the land can be purchased, the barn can get built, the horses can stay and gain new friends, the baking can be for fun vice profit, and life in general can be all it's supposed to be


----------



## promiseacres

DH hasn't played recently but if I ever do we'll do a big barbecue for all my BYH friends.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've often thought about what I'd do if we were to win something big and substantial....and one thing I'd do is help others....mostly those I knew before I won....afterwards just makes ya question the motives....


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've often thought about what I'd do if we were to win something big and substantial....and one thing I'd do is help others....mostly those I knew before I won....afterwards just makes ya question the motives....


Wouldn't it be great to put money in an envelope when you know a friend could use a lift?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes it would....I've always been a giver....and it always makes me feel really good to do for others. I wouldn't put a lot on "Easy Street", but would pay off mortgages and loans, so they could have a fresh start and a paid for place to live....what they did after that would be on them. I hate to see people struggle...both young and old...so, I'd want to help many out. I don't have a lot of friends or family that really matter to me, so many here would get a PM from me....


----------



## Latestarter

Nailed it! My kids and their kids (my grands) would come first though


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yes it would....I've always been a giver....and it always makes me feel really good to do for others. I wouldn't put a lot on "Easy Street", but would pay off mortgages and loans, so they could have a fresh start and a paid for place to live....what they did after that would be on them. I hate to see people struggle...both young and old...so, I'd want to help many out. I don't have a lot of friends or family that really matter to me, so many here would get a PM from me....


Yeah, like how nice would it have been to win the huge lottery and send a measly $20K to @misfitmorgan a few months ago!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Bruce said:


> Yeah, like how nice would it have been to win the huge lottery and send a measly $20K to @misfitmorgan a few months ago!!



That would have been nice, things did work out ok though.

If i ever won I think i would hire a crew and come do everyone's fencing....and by do, i mean visit and watch while the hired labor did the job.


----------



## Bunnylady

misfitmorgan said:


> That would have been nice, things did work out ok though.
> 
> If i ever won I think i would hire a crew and come do everyone's fencing....and by do, i mean visit and watch while the hired labor did the job.



Well, they do say that good fences make good neighbors; so you'd be a good neighbor that makes good fences?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Bunnylady said:


> Well, they do say that good fences make good neighbors; so you'd be a good neighbor that makes good fences?



That does seem logical @Bunnylady


----------



## promiseacres

Mike CHS said:


> I was pretty sure they would still be around.


You know me well enough...lol
was afraid I was putting a hobby ahead of my obligations. But somehow the horses seem more than an hobby....


----------



## Bruce

Hey, as long as your Mom is willing to subsidize your "hobby", why not!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Hey, as long as your Mom is willing to subsidize your "hobby", why not!


She is so far... though need to convince her that she doesn't need 5 to 7 horses, most of which she can't ride or does she want to...
no bunnies yet but hopeful for some in next 2 weeks, 4 does are bred and palapated 3 positve....not sure that's a sure thing.  At Least the does are being more cooperative.
more snow overnight... wish it was warmer it would be beautiful in the woods for a ride. Yeah I am not a football fan...


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> She is so far... though need to convince her that she doesn't need 5 to 7 horses, most of which she can't ride or does she want to...


Who says she has to physically ride, or want to ride, any horse? She can just enjoy looking at them or whatever. Neighbor across the road has 3 horses, I think she rides ONE of them on rare occasions.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since there is more snow on the ground and the temps are low outside....it sounds like a perfect time for some more Baking....


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Who says she has to physically ride, or want to ride, any horse? She can just enjoy looking at them or whatever. Neighbor across the road has 3 horses, I think she rides ONE of them on rare occasions.


Well she wants to move near us and most likely we would be making hay for these horses....and caring for them when she can't and then though she's not in terrible situation with money she's never been one to save or look to the future... even now she doesn't always take the best care of them. It would be better if she had 1 or 2 and took better care of those.


----------



## Bruce

YOU tell her that, I'll


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> YOU tell her that, I'll


I have...somewhat....idk.  it will be what it will be. 
Excited, found her another property to check out....is it bad it's a "dream" property of DH and mine??? 
Some pretty snow lately....more expected tonight. 
 

The path my kids shoveled for me last night....anyone see the problem?   
Oh well...in any case it's gone this morning. Maybe I can get them to shovel again this afternoon.


----------



## Southern by choice

That's cute!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> The path my kids shoveled for me last night....anyone see the problem?


LIMBO!
They win.



promiseacres said:


> Excited, found her another property to check out....is it bad it's a "dream" property of DH and mine???


No, you can inherit it in many years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's the thought and effort that is always Appreciated....even if ya have to Duck to enjoy their effort....it sure doesn't get in their way.....


----------



## promiseacres

No bunnies yet... more snow though...enough I need to get paths made to get my cages cleaned. Joy of winter.... 
Maizy is ready for dog training, starts on Monday....eventually she will start listening to John, right?? 
Got our taxes done.... now to decide what's the plan for our hay storage problem....might try to talk DH into a carport building.... he's leaning towards taking down our detached garage then relocating it... it needs repaired due to poor construction....not sure that's even cheaper than a pole barn when said and done  we do still have some steel siding too....guess we will figure it out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry ya having to deal with that white stuff and hope the training goes well. I'd thought about getting Gabbie into some, but there aren't any that are remotely close by....so, we do the best we can with a couple of books and guideance from @Southern by choice . I'm sure with that much material to work with y'all will figure out something that will work for ya...even a 10' A frame would work and be fairly easy to construct....


----------



## promiseacres

Dog 4H went pretty well. Though John says it was boring. It's been an interesting week. Just haven't felt well all week have some ongoing problems which I did finally make a dr apt for but it wont' be for a couple of weeks. But Tuesday got notice I won a candlelight dinner at a local restaurant on Valentine's Day which I had to postpone (thankfully they were super nice about it) until next week as Jocelyn developed a fever that afternoon. She's now puking and Kinzey has the runs..... so yep now we have the flu at our house. Which means my busy weekend (was going to a CMO meeting I was REALLY looking forward to ) just got changed to staying home and cleaning.... even debating if I should continue baking for snacks for church on Sunday.... or tell them I can't due to the flu bugs floating around my house. 
No bunnies again this week. Thought I palpated 2 does positively yesterday...today pretty sure it was Poo! 
Oh and my FB page for my baked goods reached a like goal so I give away a $10 gc towards my product... the person who won wanted to argue about Indiana cottage laws and couldn't find my list. Which I just cut back to cookies and pies.... that's plenty.... 
oh and I told DH we need to go get more hay soon, which he's decided needs to go in my TRAILER because we can't ever drive on my pastures since it's "new" last fall..... which equals NO trail riding ANYTIME soon or even this SPRING!!!!  Oh and I had a lady wanting to put down a deposit down on Rayne BUT the day before Jocelyn told me she wants to ride her.... which is fine with me... so anyways it's on the backburner for a month. sounds like a nice lady and a good home for Rayne. 
surely we'll get through the weekend and things should go better, right??


----------



## Bruce

I think you'd best not be sending flu virus food to the church. Sad since it would be so well received.


----------



## Latestarter

Bruce said:


> ...Sad since it would be so well received.


  That's true Bruce... IME church goers LOVE flu virus infected food! 

Sorry you're dealing with all those issues at once. Seems near impossible to ever get the "needs done" or "incidental issues" lists closed out. Grats on winning the dinner. Hope you get to enjoy it (soon would be better than later). Try to get some rest so you can feel better.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It seems that it is sweeping the nation, sorry ya had to be included....wish ya a speedy recovery and an enjoyable dinner...take care of yourself an the family....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I didn’t get a notice about your post. Either way, I hope the kiddos are feeling better and that everything worked out. Praying for clarity, strength, and peace for you.


----------



## promiseacres

Girls are better, I  haven't felt great but....oh well, trucking on.   No snow just mud and rain and more rain.. horses in in knee deep mud... going to open a gate to another the pen with the barrels but it won't take long for it to become the same...  photo was yesterday... it's worse today. They got hoof trims today... I lost my boot at one point...the one without the hole... so both my socks were wet and black..w
.



we did get our Valentine's day Dinner tonight. Complete with flowers and chocolates. Had portebello fries,  shrimp, sweet potato fries and grilled asperagus  very yummy.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That sounds amazing! I hope it was refreshing! 

I know the mud feeling. The cows seem to be wading at this point with a flood warning through Friday. Yuck!


----------



## Latestarter

The whole center of the country is feeling all this water... Glad you got your dinner!


----------



## promiseacres

Well everyone seems healthy.  
water has peaked and is going down. Am glad for a few dry days. Many people near the river have homes under water...  
My Mom is getting serious about house/farm shopping again. I finally got ahold of a home owner we tried last fall. I got permission to drive up the lane to see the water situation. Which was good. It's a possibility for her....maybe for us too?? 25 acres....(built into a hill with a basement!!! ) is on a hwy though but back a decent lane...   anyways still hoping to see my "dream" property too... guess we'll see.


----------



## promiseacres

Can't believe I am considering this but one of my Mom's concerns to moving by us is that we will move further away.... so we (yes i talked to DH) are considering talking to her about somehow buying a property that's big enough for all of us... something that can have an apt or house for her separate from us.... not sure how it would work out legally or otherwise... if she can get her place sold she will have a good amount and can outright buy a 15+ acre property  (need closer for all if us. If it needs fencing or barns we could potentially help once we sold our current 4 acres....  or is it just plain crazyness? ???


----------



## Wehner Homestead

This could go either way...do some serious soul-searching and praying. I’ll pray for clarity, wisdom, and guidance for you.


----------



## Latestarter

Many folks do this for an aging parent or parents. It's great if you all get along and can afford it. Of course in doing it, you're pretty much taking full responsibility for her care until she passes. But at the same time will make it much easier for you if that was going to be the case anyway. You'll need to check with a lawyer, but if your mom forms a trust and buys the property (and everything else as far as assets are concerned) in the name of the trust, it avoids probate and court battles as the trust dictates everything when she passes. It will also help avoid some taxation I believe. Again, I'm not a closet thief... ummm I mean lawyer...  Actually, it's not lawyers in general that I dislike, it's those that become government and corrupt the judicial system.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, ya have to think about the future situation and as age gains on us and health issues arise, nobody wishes to be lonely or face trying to live with lesser physical faculties and trying to struggle to get thru a day's work. I witnessed it with my Mom and Dad. It gave them comfort to have me here in case something happened and they were less active. There were times I had to bite my tongue and be treated like a 5yr old, but looking back I wouldn't trade those times for anything now....because I did all that I could for them and they were able to live their lives in an environment they knew and were comfortable with. It may have some drawbacks, but may be she would like to recoup some mother/daughter time that she misses and wants to experience again....not to mention the time with the grandkids....


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Can't believe I am considering this but one of my Mom's concerns to moving by us is that we will move further away.... so we (yes i talked to DH) are considering talking to her about somehow buying a property that's big enough for all of us... something that can have an apt or house for her separate from us.... not sure how it would work out legally or otherwise... if she can get her place sold she will have a good amount and can outright buy a 15+ acre property  (need closer for all if us. If it needs fencing or barns we could potentially help once we sold our current 4 acres....  or is it just plain crazyness? ???


Oh yeah, you are totally crazy.

Oh, wait, was I supposed to read the post first? 

ASSUMING you, DH and mom get along well, I think it is a fine idea. As @CntryBoy777 said, you can be nearby if she needs something in the future. The people that gave us the alpacas had an in-law apartment added to the side of their garage. There was no access from the apt to the house other than going through the garage so it was almost like a separate house. And if they wanted to go somewhere for a weekend, Mom was there to feed their dogs, no travel necessary.

You would definitely have to work out the "work assignments" ahead of time. For example Mom needs to know you would not be expecting her to be an on-call baby sitter simply because she is really close. And do you eat as a family or she's at her place and your family is at yours? Can Mom help with the animals when she wants to, would she maybe want to be in charge of some of them and she makes the decisions?

Plenty of discussion needed ahead of time but I give it a tentative .


----------



## promiseacres

Saw 2 properties today with Mom. One has 17 acres, large house, pole barn, probably 60% wooded. Very nice location. 
The other has 25 acres, smallish but nice house, 40% wooded, smal, barn, 2 pastures. Location isn't too bad, on the highway but set back in the woods. Both are the same price...  still haven't really decided... considering telling Mom to make another offer on the one she did last fall... of course nothing firm on selling her place.


----------



## promiseacres

Hoping to take DH to see the properties this afternoon. He is on board.... praying we can figure this out. Oh and 2 rabbits are showing signs of having litters, due in 2 days.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Not an expert on Trusts either, but have one as do my folks. Mom's has me listed after her on theirs. There is a will too,  but it just falls in with the Trust. It avoids probate, but doesn't shelter from taxes. I am not sure if a Quick Deed change avoids taxes, but not even a novice, so... Buying a big enough property that will hold your Mom and y'all will at least ease her mind on y'all moving from her. It would help her to know you will be there as she ages too.


----------



## promiseacres

so after seeing the properties with DH am dreaming of the 25 acres.... smaller house but newer...  has trails through woods...one corner of the property touches the local state park.... it also has a couple horse fences and a 20 x 60 barn... dreaming about my morning coffee on the front porch... praying it all works out... My Mom renewed her agent contract for 6 months then is probably going to auction it off if she doesn't get any reasonable offers before then. Josh and I were going over what needs fixed on our house and have a plan for a hay shed. We're going to replace our current one using our steel siding we already have, it will be bigger but in the same spot.  Everything we are planning will benefit us even if things don't work out. Until we figure out a living space for Mom we won't put ours on the market.


----------



## Baymule

My two cents......put it in YOUR name. If at some point your mom becomes incapacitated to where you cannot physically take care of her and she has to go in a nursing home, the state will attach her home. That means you are out of a place to live. Since your mom won't have the $6,000 a month to pay for her care, she would go on Medicaid. Medicare pays nothing beyond the first 30 days. The state is serious on recouping their costs and could take her home.

No one wants to go in a nursing home. But if she got Alzheimers, her mind could be gone while her body was still healthy and strong. That requires 24-7 care and ONE person cannot hold up to that level of care. Especially since it could last for years. 

My advice-get with a GOOD lawyer, lay our your concerns and get it written up so that your home cannot be seized. 

I think this could be a very good arrangement for both of you. You definitely need to cover all the bases so that you aren't hit with stupid high inheritance taxes, have to fight with siblings or duke it out with the state.


----------



## Pastor Dave

x2


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X a gazillion!


----------



## Latestarter

Nice looking place.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can certainly attest for that....it will make things much easier and assured for you too.....


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Until we figure out a living space for Mom we won't put ours on the market.


You can make a bed with hay bales in the barn for her


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> You can make a bed with hay bales in the barn for her


not sure she'd appreciate that.... LOL.. she wants a garden tub too and the majority of the $$ is coming from her...  We'll be definitely including a lawyer... many things to consider


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing about is, it is livable now and changes or upgrades can come a little later....but, the chunk of land makes up the difference for any inconviences that may be suffered....it does look like a good initial setup to work with too....
It sure does bring back some memories seeing that N Indiana land and its characteristics.


----------



## Pastor Dave

A garden tub to one may be different to another. My dad ripped out an old tub once upon a time and my sister and I played in it in the yard. Filled it with the hose and waited for the sun to warm it up some, then could just drain it when done. My idea is a horse trough situated in the garden, but that may be too redneck. My mom has an old one she uses as her burn barrel.


----------



## Mike CHS

We didn't have water to our house and we used a horse trough in our kitchen as a bath tub in the winter for two years.  That same trough was moved to a shade tent in the summer but I doubt that would be considered a garden tub.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> My two cents......put it in YOUR name. If at some point your mom becomes incapacitated to where you cannot physically take care of her and she has to go in a nursing home, the state will attach her home. That means you are out of a place to live. Since your mom won't have the $6,000 a month to pay for her care, she would go on Medicaid. Medicare pays nothing beyond the first 30 days. The state is serious on recouping their costs and could take her home.
> 
> No one wants to go in a nursing home. But if she got Alzheimers, her mind could be gone while her body was still healthy and strong. That requires 24-7 care and ONE person cannot hold up to that level of care. Especially since it could last for years.
> 
> My advice-get with a GOOD lawyer, lay our your concerns and get it written up so that your home cannot be seized.
> 
> I think this could be a very good arrangement for both of you. You definitely need to cover all the bases so that you aren't hit with stupid high inheritance taxes, have to fight with siblings or duke it out with the state.


do you know if a partnership or trust is good enough as long as our names are on it? or not even have her name on it??? She would be paying 100% for the property with the proceeds of her current property. Then we'll have to get financing for building a home, shop, ect what ever upgrades we decide upon.


----------



## Baymule

Those are questions best answered by an estate planning lawyer. Pony up the money, pay the fees and get the best advice and legal documents you can. 

You know when you get financing for upgrades, you will in effect, be putting a mortgage back on the property. Be careful how you do that. If you are going to build a home for either you and your family or for your mom, place it on the land so that only an acre or less is at risk. You would hate to lose the whole place if for some reason you couldn't make the payment. Always think ahead, picture the worst scenario and plan accordingly. I'm not a doom and gloom person, I just know that reality happens and it's not always pleasant. If you are going to finance a barn, don't put the loan in with the house mortgage. You will be able to pay off a barn WAY before paying off the home loan.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Those are questions best answered by an estate planning lawyer. Pony up the money, pay the fees and get the best advice and legal documents you can.
> 
> You know when you get financing for upgrades, you will in effect, be putting a mortgage back on the property. Be careful how you do that. If you are going to build a home for either you and your family or for your mom, place it on the land so that only an acre or less is at risk. You would hate to lose the whole place if for some reason you couldn't make the payment. Always think ahead, picture the worst scenario and plan accordingly. I'm not a doom and gloom person, I just know that reality happens and it's not always pleasant. If you are going to finance a barn, don't put the loan in with the house mortgage. You will be able to pay off a barn WAY before paying off the home loan.



thanks, I know right now Mom is wanting to put it on the smaller parcel (6 acres) BUT it doesn't have good access to the hwy and there's already water and separate electric in the "campground" on the other side of the larger parcel....  will figure out a lawyer too.  
Mom's not a planner, my DH is a overplanner...I'm in the middle.... may be interesting. We are going to go get a plow  DH from her current property this weekend, hoping to sit down and see if this is even a GOOD idea.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> not sure she'd appreciate that.... LOL.. she wants a garden tub too and the majority of the $$ is coming from her...  We'll be definitely including a lawyer... many things to consider


Well if she's putting up most of the money, I guess you can get a cot at the Army surplus store for her instead of just hay bales 

As with many here, I'll be watching with interest how this plays out.


----------



## Latestarter

I don't think a partnership is the right vehicle for what you're trying to do. That would involve partial ownership issues and probate court when the inevitable happens. You really want to avoid probate at all costs... because it REALLY costs!   Pretty sure a revocable trust is the way to go. Trusts walk right past probate. Your really DO need to set up an appointment with an estate planning lawyer (with tax background).


----------



## promiseacres

Well. Have a name of a lawyer. But waiting to talk to him until Mom gets solid offer on her property. Unfortunately everything is based off that.


----------



## Bruce

Why? You should have preliminary discussions with the lawyer so s/he knows what you are planning and can advise you in that direction. You don't want to be in a 747 on a short runway. If you wait until there is an offer on the house, Mom will be living in your spare room. Unlikely anyone would make an offer that includes Mom having months and months of time to figure out what she is going to do.


----------



## Latestarter

Agreed... don't wait! Some trusts take time to set up and get established. There might also be tax consequences from the sale. It should be done, so don't wait and miss out on potential savings opportunities. Generally a lawyer will "gift" the 1st 1/2 hour of his/her time to try and determine if they should take you as a client, and give you time to determine if they are the right attorney for you. You should talk with several before deciding which one to use.


----------



## promiseacres

Sitting down with her this weekend so if we can come to some verbal agreements on how to go about this then we'll involve a lawyer. She may say no to putting things in our name...  it's only been in the last couple of years that we have really had a good relationship. My teen years were tough due to a step father and well just being a teen. But water under the bridge. We still have our love of horses and she definitely loves my kiddos.  The property we like is zone recreational so also trying to figure out if a 2nd home/apt is even possible. Our agent is coming Tuesday to give her opinion on our property, ect. Lots of prayers are much needed!


----------



## RoahT

I'll be praying!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Praying here too!!


----------



## TAH

x3


----------



## promiseacres

Well  we'll be moving this year... hopefully Mom's property will get a decent offer....


----------



## Baymule

That is GREAT news!


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope it goes better than expected and things work out well for ya!!.....


----------



## Latestarter

Really happy for all of you! I hope it all comes together and y'all are settled in before the end of summer.


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> Really happy for all of you! I hope it all comes together and y'all are settled in before the end of summer.


end of summer would be great...   DH is super excited... to the point of it feels like he's almost back to his old "super" man mentality....which means I am supposed to be "super" woman... oh well. Sure feels pretty good to dream. I need to get back to house cleaning and trying to get my office in order.. it's been my "junk" room and haven't had much motivation to do anything with the junk, most of it just needs pitched. 

Still no rabbit litters... 3 does possibly due this week... not sure what to think but at least does are wanting bred... just nada after the 31 days... 
Fortunately our place is pretty well dried out. and we've some lake effect snow for  a few days, then 50's !! 
Need to decide if we'll have a garden or not... probably just down size some, it's hard to go without it.


----------



## Bruce

Time to start pitching out the junk now so you don't have do deal with it when you move.


----------



## Latestarter

Elsewise, you'll be like poor Bruce...   TWO houses filled with "stuff"...


----------



## Bruce

Mostly the "stuff" is now at this house. All over the house, no one who should be responsible for deciding if THEY need to keep it seems interested in doing so.


----------



## promiseacres

I sincerely hope we can be better about not being sooo cluttered! But we will see...Had a couple boxes to go out the door, DH had to go through....at least he only pulled out 1 item...  he is so convinced that some things we may just one day desperately need and why buy again? I have lived all my life with too much (IMHO ) totally ok with reducing....why have junk in boxes that you just forget about anyways then you end up with 2,3 "thingies" you use once???  
Our agent came over last night. We went over all the things that need cleaned up, repaired, replaced..... so on our way to moving!  She was pretty confident in a price that in my mind is quite a bit higher than I really thought....of course there's zero small acreage "reasonable" properties available around here... so we will see. It would be great to make a bit of a profit. Still looking into zoning issues... but I believe it can be workable.


----------



## Baymule

This is sounding better and better. I will pray for you and your family, your mom, that y'all find the perfect property, sell yours quickly and that this process goes well for all.


----------



## promiseacres

Well no real news other than my Mom still wants an arm and leg for unbroke horses.... told me last night she just wanted to find a home for them... then this morning she wants $2500 to 3000..... you can't ride a registration paper.... oh well. I think we did find a home for the oldest mare she was just wanting to find a home for.  IDK I am clueless on Morgan lines so maybe she'll get that for the 2 mares.... but the 17 yr old "greenbroke" gelding... 'Anyways we need to get up there and get the some equipment she plans on bringing... she's just trying to get everything moved this way. which makes sense. We are probably going to make an offer on the property we all love. the owner was looking into the zoning further but I think it won't be too big of an issue. 
I have been fighting a virus.... most days I am ok. but the headaches really zap me. 
I do have a mini rex doe nesting, so we should get our first litter(s?) next week. several Velveteen does are finally cooperating too. 
we can't be overlooked with some more winter so are expecting more snow this weekend.... but not as much as those out east. 
Need to get horses worked., and a good grooming as they are shedding.  I did get them all dewormed last week. hoping to figure out some landscaping.... anyone have any suggestions for flower beds full of crab grass???  need to get things looking "nice" and neat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

A hoe and some deep mulch, topped with pine bark nuggets will help with the flower beds....hope all the other works out well for ya....and sounds like bunnies are on the way....
Hope ya get over the crud....weather sure ain't helping ya.


----------



## Bruce

Gee @CntryBoy777 I was going to suggest embracing crabgrass as a ground cover 

Actually, other than a lot of work digging it out, ongoing until one dies, I have no recommendation.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Gee @CntryBoy777 I was going to suggest embracing crabgrass as a ground cover
> 
> Actually, other than a lot of work digging it out, ongoing until one dies, I have no recommendation.



Sez the voice of experience.......


----------



## Bruce

True. I don't know that it is crab grass but keeping the flower and veg beds (reasonably) cleared of grass is a chore. Stuff grows underground many feet then pops a shoot.


----------



## promiseacres

Well got notice our dream property has an offer.... guess we'll wait and see. Timing just is off... Mom is having a contractor come give her an estimate, try and see if getting her house more finished will help on offers  .   
I think I am going to try and move my plants I want to keep and just roundup the flower beds.... just need to find a spot to "store" my plants.... maybe a local friend has room we could transplant them to, then I can get starts after the move.... my other idea is to put in big planters....  I did trim the bushes the other day. DH has my cold virus. So not getting much done. I have been getting our office/junk room cleaned. 
Horses all need groomed, all are blowing their coats. Spring is coming!


----------



## Pastor Dave

This sounds great and happening quick too. Praying things go well for y'all.

The funny thing with the rabbit breeding is that everyone considers multiplying like rabbits, and when managing and controlling according to our schedule and timelines, it seems to take forever to accomplish and to get get them on a predictable routine.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What I'd do about the plants is keep them until something is on the horizon to take them to....since ya would have to sell your place and not sure on a place to head to. I'd leave them in pots because it would be much easier to move than larger heavier planters....ya may have to repot into a larger pot for the roots, but it would be worth it to be able to take them with ya.....


----------



## Bruce

What are these plants that are so important you "need" to keep them?


----------



## promiseacres

Mainly my iris my Grandma gave me a few years ago....I would just leave them but the weeds need addressed.... DH thinks we'll be here another year in any case....so he just wants me to dig them out and kill weeds then replant. Fortunately iris are very hardy.


----------



## promiseacres

So drove by another property... bad thing it's about 5 miles further than we want.... IDK... it has potential... so hard to decide. 
Tempted to text owner of the "dream" property see if she did accept the other offer... still no bites on Mom's property. I really hate waiting... and a few other properties have come available but still not quite what we want. Wondering if we should consider bare land???? of course it's not cheap either.  There's only 3 of those I think we'd consider... 

We did get a litter of Mini rex on Tuesday! the other doe (due yesterday) has very pretty nest built but no fur pulled... no kits yet either.  Palapated 4 does today... am hopeful  Not sure we'll be camping next month so everyone is exposed. 

Dishwasher broke....not sure to replace or fix... it's pretty old and abused... I really don't want to buy a new then move in the next year....guess we'll figure it out. In the meantime after meals means handwashing and my kids are big enough to dry and put away so it's not all bad as we're working together and just keeping ahead of the mess.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've always thought of a dishwasher as wasted $$....I grew up without one and have managed my entire adult life without one....I wouldn't fret much over having everything all come together....it will never work out as imagined....and when the right place comes along it will all work out as it is intended. Ya seem to be a woman of Faith and ya have to rest in that Faith. Personally, I would look at land with existing structure....starting from scratch will cost more and increase the possibilities of problems....not to mention delays....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Personally, I would look at land with existing structure....starting from scratch will cost more and increase the possibilities of problems....not to mention delays....


Or you can end up with a house that was rehabbed and many structural issues hidden in the process. That costs even more. Ask me how I know.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is always "buyer beware", but if there is existing structure that means that water and electricity have already been accessed and there is sewage already in place. My #3 DD bought a lot and had a house built, cause they had to have New....5yrs later they had to have a $7000 fix to the foundation....and now 4yrs later they are facing another similar issue....so, it can work either way....but, I'd still look for land with a structure....it will certainly cost more to build from scratch....especially these days and times....imo....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like DD's contractor did a cr@p job both originally and the repair. We need our foundation repaired as well, but it was laid over 150 years ago.


----------



## promiseacres

Yep it can definitely go either way..... I do know we would be very hard pressed to consider another modelur.....maybe as the "mom" house but not for us.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

All in due time...


----------



## Baymule

Replace the dishwasher. They aren't expensive and it will be a knock against your house for selling it if it doesn't work.

Don't get down in the dumps if things aren't moving like you want them to. When we decided to move to be closer to our daughter and family, it was very disheartening. We had to get a sitter for my Mom, drive 3 hours to look at property, spend the night with DD (at least that was fun) and drive 3 hours back home. When we found the "right" place and made the arrangements for Mom, drove up here, by the time we got here, it was already gone. That happened again and again. 

One morning I got a text from DD about a doublewide on 8 acres that just went up for bid. We bid on it, won the bid and hadn't even seen it. We sold land that we had on the phone to a friend. We sold our old house on a handshake deal for cash. Things just fell into place.

I say this to let you know not to get discouraged, pray, have faith, do your due diligence and when the "right" place comes along, it will fall into place. There will be bumps and lumps along the way, but it will happen.


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks Bay. Wehner, and everyone else. I know God is in control. Just impatient... yeah well replace the dishwasher...just sucky timing when I would rather spend $ on other things.  Our current property I saw about 6 months before we made sn offer but it was too high priced...then it dropped 30,000 and it just all fell into place...especially since our other house was a short sale.


----------



## promiseacres

Raining and storms today... 50/60 degrees but cold again tomorrow. Usually we're "finishing" up  with wood, but cut and brought more in last night. Am so ready for spring temperatures but I know everyone is, we've at least had a lot less snow in the last month. But really hope to start working the horses again.... 
Had to cull a "keeper" buck... had a very "slight" split penis... so despite seeing it prior in the line I missed it  Now to decide what to do with his dam and sister... and hoping the 2 does he bred didn't settle.... or I'm going to be culling A TON of bunnies. Need to get this problem gone! Thought I had it gone.... definitely does can carry it, not much information on it. 

The 5 mini rex kits are doing well. 1 week old today.  Jocelyn wants to go to a show this Saturday, we'll just take the bucks as all does are bred or nursing. 

Might go to the Hoosier Horse fair too with my Mom. 

Trying to be patient about properties though I did compare the 2 that are listed and no known offers... might have DH convinced to look at the one out of the county.... IDK one part of me REALLY doesn't want to look that far, schools aren't an issue but church, friends, home school co op... It has a dream of a shop for DH..... no barn (it fell down) but does have 18/19 acres of rolling pastureland... seems pretty isolated.  House could work for either Mom or us... Hoping Mom got some quotes to get some work finished on her house. She really wants to sell as is... but has quite a bit of unfinished drywall....

I told me MIL we were thinking of moving... she was really surprised.... oh well. it's not a done deal and she understands DH's frustration of trying to get his shop. well need to get chores done.


----------



## Bruce

Having just read @goatgurl's post about her new kids, then reading about does and bucks and all of a sudden we are talking about bucks and culling _bunnies_! I don't think the genders of rabbits and goats should have the same names  It is too confusing for me. 

A good drywall "guy" can have that done in 3 days. They are amazing, wish I had 1/100th of their talent.


----------



## promiseacres

Might be like 4 days.... it's an huge house.... but yeah shouldn't take too much. DH thought a good crew could really get a lot of the issues fixed in a week. Things that keep banks from financing a place.... most bedrooms don't have closests.... (why would you not put in closests? Right now it's a 3000 Sq ft house, and only "1" bedroom...) so it's a start. I understand she doesn't want to put money it but.....really the only way to get it sold.


----------



## Bruce

Just need a bigger crew. When we had half the house (1 building) rebuilt in '13 the hangers were a crew of 4, 2 upstairs, 2 down - 1 day. Not a huge building but a lot of "things" to work around like exposed posts and beams, triangular sections high ceilings upstairs (no attic). No ceiling drywall though, roof deck is pine and intentionally also the ceiling and other than a small part of the kitchen and the laundry room, the 2nd floor subfloor is the 1st floor ceiling. Taper came the next day and did take 3 days since tapers usually do 3 coats and they have to dry. 

Why no closets? In some states/counties/cities, taxes are based on things like # of bedrooms. No closet, not a bedroom, less tax. Which is kinda funny since a few generations ago, there was little in the way of closets built into walls. If you moved, your closets moved with you.


----------



## promiseacres

I am not sure...DH and Mom thinks her husband never finished it due to taxes.... hard to say....he (her husband )  was set on doing it himself and as cheaply as possible.... they have rooms with 2 different colors of wood flooring because that's what he found cheap.... I personally wouldn't buy it...but I hate the location too.


----------



## goatgurl

will be praying that it all comes together and you get it sold much sooner than you think.  keep on keeping on.


----------



## Mike CHS

'as is' sales usually benefit a buyer but it sounds like you have a good idea of what to do.


----------



## promiseacres

Got rabbit cages cleaned this afternoon. Was in the 40s so got several bunnies some outside excercise, Jocelyn walked her Polish bucks. Looks like we'll have a litter or 2 this weekend.
Also tied up Duke and Richie for a few hours...Duke is not impressed with the thought he may need to behave and adjust to his humans needs, spoiled morgan.   Lunged Richie a bit...he did great. He gave Jocelyn a pony ride and followed her around for the pen.  it's been a good 6 months since they've had to work....
DH is going to see about fixing the dishwasher. Mom made a back up offer on the 25 acres but it wasn't accepted. May go see 20 acres that's out of county... looking better as there's not much available....guess we'll see. Mom is getting impatient...me too. We are going to the hoosier horse fair Saturday, mom and us. Going to check out some saddles. Still dreaming of a treeless for Richie. 
oh its snowing....


----------



## Bruce

Hard to not get impatient once you get your mind going in a direction. Don't let it lead you to a bad decision


----------



## promiseacres

Hard a good time at the horse fair. Saw some under 40" pony pulling. They were naughty. Amazing to see their strength, 2 grown men could hold them back. No saddles caught my eye. Checked out a saddle with an adjustable gullet.,.not to impressed with it. It's a neat concept but not sure how long the gullet would hold up. Especially for $2800 

 Came home to a new litter of Polish bunnies. 
Had a good time with Mom, drove her by the house that has 20 acres...but is about 5 miles from our county... probably will go see it. It's remote, 20 acres rolling pasture, a 50x 70 shop for DH. Needs refenced and a horse barn. Will have some cleanup on 2 falling down sheds but is doable. And is less $ than the others. All of which are pending...


----------



## promiseacres

Done with bunny new litters for a week. R2D2 finally had hers yesterday morning, just 3 and 2 are very small. So we'll see, might be peanuts.  all were active this morning and R2 is doing ok taking care of them. 2 of the 4 does due next week started nesting. 

Still haven't heard from Mom's agent about the property.. so I checked it's available.... DH isn't sure about things now that our "dream" property isn't available.   And was talking to a friend, she had a really bad real estate deal with her Mom... maybe it's not meant to be. Hard not to not get down about it. Seems silly we ought to at least go see this place. It definitly has many positives. And the price is good. 

DH and I cleaned out the dishwasher... see if things were clogged, still didn't work. So he's going to check the pipes next. Maybe we can still get it going.  Need to get some time and good weather to get our projects done. Do something towards a possible move!! Yes I'm praying for patience and contenment... LOL 

We have a couple of days with a relief from the cold. Maybe that will help attitudes. Baseball started, both John and Jocelyn are playing little league this year b/c the local 8 and under softball they have to turn 8 by the end of the year... so we put her in baseball. There's 4 or 5 girls in her 8 and under. Was glad they put 2 or more girls on the teams.  With the cold weather guess it's good we're not camping just yet.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> And was talking to a friend, she had a really bad real estate deal with her Mom... maybe it's not meant to be


You are not your friend and her mom is not your mom. ONLY you and your family know if this sort of thing can work out for YOU. People are complicated animals.


----------



## Queen Mum

Bruce said:


> You are not your friend and her mom is not your mom. ONLY you and your family know if this sort of thing can work out for YOU. People are complicated animals.



True that!  Keep your chin up.  It will happen!


----------



## promiseacres

Going to look at the property today, with my trusted agent! so Yay!! Not super happy with Mom's agent, she's asking 10% more as a referral than normal.... she's done almost no work on this end... I found this house, she just says it's too far.... (in fact I've found all but 1 property, and even had to get contact info b/c she couldn't seem to do it on a couple) got to love my friend Judy... she was our agent first. And is always STRAIGHT with us. she knows me, is a horsey person, doesn't just try to say things you want to hear. I hate she's being taken advantage of like this....makes me want to scrap the entire plan. God will lead us. 
Got 4 does due this week! 1 Due the next.... all are showing signs of being pregnant... need to make another nest box.  

Little league has been all drama this week.... they're not giving my son who's been in their program 4 years a chance.... it SUCKS!!! they're making my 9 year old play with the 6-8 year olds on his little sister's team  we're not even sure if it's "legal" but what do we know... 

Anyways have a happy Saturday.


----------



## Latestarter

WTH? a 10% referral fee? Never heard of such a thing. Thought the standard RE commission was 6% for residential, and maybe a bit more for raw land.  I would flat refuse to pay ANY kind of referral fee!   If they get a referral, it means they are gonna get a pay day from the eventual commission!   I think maybe it's time to sit mom down and fire that useless agent! 

And a second WTH, WRT the little league crap... What kind of nonsense is going on there?  Is there someone you could raise a stink with to get that addressed?  Maybe whomever is the overseer of the little league program? County/town commissioner or whatever?

Good luck with the impending deliveries .


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> WTH? a 10% referral fee? Never heard of such a thing. Thought the standard RE commission was 6% for residential, and maybe a bit more for raw land.  I would flat refuse to pay ANY kind of referral fee!   If they get a referral, it means they are gonna get a pay day from the eventual commission!   I think maybe it's time to sit mom down and fire that useless agent!



actually it's 35%!!! my agent usually does it for 25%.... highly doubful Mom would fire her... she knows my opinion.  but I totally agree 100% (if you don't want to drive the distance you get a BIG FAT ZERO!!

[/QUOTE]And a second WTH, WRT the little league crap... What kind of nonsense is going on there?  Is there someone you could raise a stink with to get that addressed?  Maybe whomever is the overseer of the little league program? County/town commissioner or whatever? [/QUOTE]  I did email the "League" it's a part of. 
We have... no one sees a problem with coaches "cutting" (they keep saying they aren't cutting anyone) and we're supposed to be happy ( as a couple of the other kids are) that they aren't making him play on a team of 16, that might be "dangerous" for some of these SMALLER kids and they dont' think he's READY. but they made the decision on who's ready with 1 practice and no information that the 2nd team would be scrapped.so no try outs, no let's have some practices see which kids get CUT . his name was crossed off the moment 2 kids didn't show up to play. he can stay but they won't have TIME to work with him and he'll probably be BENCHED at games  BUT they want everyone to just have FUN and want to continue playing ball... he won't Remember the year he had to play with the little kidsI call BS!!!!! politics and you being set that he's not worth your time is MHO!! but got to let it go. DH has been dealing with it... I'm too much of a Mama Bear and really don't have sports experience. If we tried to move him up and he wasn't well within the age limits.. I'd not be so POed but what they don't know is his SINCERE desire to play this year with his PEERS... I truly tried to talk him out of playing this year... he's matured a lot this year and we think he's ready. but got to let it go.... chalk it up as a lifelesson. that people suck and things aren't fair.

[/QUOTE]Good luck with the impending deliveries .[/QUOTE] thanks


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> actually it's 35%!!! my agent usually does it for 25%.... highly doubful Mom would fire her... she knows my opinion. but I totally agree 100% (if you don't want to drive the distance you get a BIG FAT ZERO!!


OK, I'm not understanding this. 25%-35% of what? If it is the selling price then people in Indiana are getting ROYALLY screwed. Like @Latestarter said, 6% is normal and paid by the seller. If there are both buyer and seller agents involved they split the 6%.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> OK, I'm not understanding this. 25%-35% of what? If it is the selling price then people in Indiana are getting ROYALLY screwed. Like @Latestarter said, 6% is normal and paid by the seller. If there are both buyer and seller agents involved they split the 6%.


It's a percentage my mom's agent gets as referring my agent as our buyers agent. So if we buy this house the moms and my agent splits the buyers agent cut of the sale....the half of 6.  my small understanding of how it will work. My agent only agreed bc she represented us as the buyers agent when we bought this, our friendship and she'll be our agent when we sell.


----------



## Bruce

I think I hurt my head trying to figure that out. I'm not even sure I DID figure it out.
Your Mom's Agent is A
Your Agent is B
Agent A referred Agent B to you? And as such gets 25-35% of the buyers agent's 3% if you buy. Why would an agent refer a different agent to anyone? Is that the "not driving the distance" bit? Agent A doesn't want to drive outside a certain radius of "home" so tells you about someone who is either "out that way" or is willing to do the driving? Yeah, screw you. I guess it is between Agent A & Agent B, some "reciprocal" thing and maybe Agent B refers people to Agent A and gets that same percentage.

Yep, my head definitely hurts.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh... OK, that's just as clear as mud... Bottom line is this is a further split of the sales commission (of 6%) between the "consenting adults" who "claim" to be real estate agents. It's not further dollars out of your pocket (seller - WHEW!), which is what I at first thought. Wow talk about making something supposed to be simple into the equivalent of brain surgery... Still don't "get" the referral business... Buyers agent gets 50% of the 6% commish and the sellers agent gets the other 50%. What you're describing is that one agent or the other will then take 25/35/whatever percent of their share and "give it away" to the other as referral fee? How can that work when the agent proper only gets a small portion of the 50% as their pay? The actual business/RE broker gets the lion's share of the 50% as the business income...

So on a 100,000 sale, commish is 6,000. 3000 to the selling agent and 3000 to the listing agent. Of the 3K the listing agent got, 50% plus goes to the brokerage so his/her pay is normally $1,500 +/-. (More experienced/high producers normally get a bigger cut, newbees get a lower cut)  That's why agents always try to sell their own company's listing first if they can... they get to keep 100% of the commission, or in this case the full 6,000 making the agents pay double as well to $3,000. +/-

 My head hurts... need an excedrine.


----------



## promiseacres

All I know is it's dumb but very glad to have someone I trust showing us houses. I told after I heard about the extra $ not to do it but she insisted. She recently lost her Dad to cancer, I know she's ready to get back to work. 

Anyways saw the 30 acres that's 5 minutes further than we (dh) wants but it definitely has potential.  Has a 50x 70 shop for DH....with concrete, so what Sandy but not a beach. 20 acres of rolling grassland surrounded with a few trees. Small but adequate house, very nice full basement, potential room down there for a school area. Plenty of space for a mil cabin or home.


----------



## Bruce

I know "only another 5 minutes" can creep to "only xx more" but it is only 5 more minutes, right? If it is the right place, the 10 min/day won't be too much. He might find that huge shop is worth the extra drive.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> I know "only another 5 minutes" can creep to "only xx more" but it is only 5 more minutes, right? If it is the right place, the 10 min/day won't be too much. He might find that huge shop is worth the extra drive.


yeah, he REALLY liked the shop... LOL


----------



## Bruce

I bet. Mine is about 1/4 of the upper part of the barn which is about 35'x70'. While much more space than I had at my other house (in the basement), it is still too small for what I would like to do. The entire barn footprint (upper and lower) is about 50'x70' so I do have a good idea of just how big that shop is!! He could so easily set up all the tool stations and work without having to move stuff around every time he needs to use one.


----------



## Baymule

Here real estate agents include a disclaimer; your agent must be present at any showing, or something to that effect. In other words, if you have an agent, they ain’t getting doodley squat unless they are with you when selling agent shows you the property.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds reasonable. Around here if you have an agent you probably never see the seller's agent unless maybe at the closing. People who see a house with the seller's agent likely do so only if they find the house listing and contact the seller's realtor. And they may not realize that the agent's allegiance is to the seller, they don't care squat about the buyer other than convincing them to buy at the highest price they can get. Thus it is better to get a "buyer's broker" who has the buyer's interests at heart. They are still paid from the same 6% sales commission.


----------



## promiseacres

So we're going to see it a 2nd time....  the 20 acres.    Feeling bittersweet, excited to move forward but know it means change. And with our little league drama well not much but our church (and DHs job)ties us to our county.    Even though we're 4h project leaders... our 4H really is a headache.  We can homeschool anywhere and our co op too is at a point I wonder if it will continue to meet our needs in the future. In any case it feels like God is cutting our ties.  
Had a good conversation with my Mom. Still feels like a crazy plan but....
one more cold day then hopefully spring will be here for a bit.


----------



## Baymule

It sounds promising!


----------



## Latestarter

Best wishes for a smooth transition!


----------



## promiseacres

Still is cold, more snow tonight/tomorrow... 
Taking our 2nd gander at the 20 acres this evening http://www.reindiana.com/homes-for-sale/14971-E-400-N-Burnettsville-IN-47926-237346004
And this morning got an email abouta 46 acre property with 2 pole barns, and house... in our county, though still a 20 minute drive for DH... it's of course at the top of our estimated amount we can afford.... got to love decisions. sent information on to Mom. but with her place not selling yet... not sure we should see it.
Horses got their hooves trimmed and a quick grooming. All got tied for an hour or so. Remmy hasn't been tied too often. Worked on leading him too. Took pics of the fuzzy ponies.


----------



## Latestarter

Nice looking property. Built in the 50s and only one bath though... I mean I was raised with 4 siblings in a 1 bath home, so yeah, it can be done. That looks like one huge pasture! Love the shop bldg too.


----------



## promiseacres

So still no further towards deciding...  House while is livable needs work... the outdoor woodburning furnace is homemade, while the floors are good and solid, there has been repairs in past. And a bit of foundation concerns in one corner. Electric is a mix of old and new... hard to say if someone could even get a loan for it..  It's nothing that can't be fixed DH does not want to attempted to do major up grades again after our last house...and he still stuck that it's too far... Oh and agent told us that sellers aren't wanting to negotiate much. but that field and pole barn....the idea of better opportunities for the kids....   Anyways going to work on housing idea prices for Mom.  Our agent is off this weekend so we can talk more this weekend. Praying Mom gets some interest on her place too... that would help us make decisions if we know what we have to work with $ wise.

In the meanwhile we're out of cut firewood... which means our house is cold!!! (I REALLY want to move!)

Kids had their 1st bb practice on their new team... no girls for Jocelyn and John still doesn't want to be on her team.... and found out this week Jocelyn COULD now play on the 8U softball..... so neither of my kids are where I would have them... but feeling kind of stuck...paid our $ and all that. between John's stupid coaches and a softball league that opens up their team at the VERY last minute.


----------



## Hens and Roos

that everything works out for you!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can’t hslp but thinking that God is just preparing you as the perfect place hasn’t been listed yet...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I use to coach softball and basketball....at a young age ya just want them to have fun and learn....being competitive comes into play during the teenage yrs. Hope things will fall into place for ya in the property and house hunting....we are looking for opened doors ourselves right now....


----------



## promiseacres

I am thinking you may be right Wehner. Things will just fall in place when it happens. 
Got the last of our hay picked up. Hoping we will have a place to store it at home next year...every time we went to get DH has been sick... plus the insulation in our friends barn is fall down...on my hay....so lots of picking through it and can't save the loose hay... oh well am greatful. 
Bunnies are doing well, 34 kits so far, another doe due this week. she's nesting. And the sun is shining  got some of my ornamental grass all trimmed. Working in the garden tomorrow.


----------



## promiseacres

So I there's another property available... 46 acres, smallish 1976 ranch home, 2 30x50 pole barns(no concrete, or lights??) just the buildings... some fencing. it's in a decent locale for what we want, might be a bit busy of a road. BUT it's more $ than we were hoping to spend... do we look at it, maybe they'd split 25ish acres?? This would be much easier if Mom's was getting looked at. 

I did sign Jocelyn up for softball... a friend's daughter is on the team. We also have decided that John and Maizy just aren't getting along well enough... they both love to play and she's MY dog. So John will do a poster instead of showing her this year. Makes me relieved, 1 less meeting to go to and I won't worry about her biting someone. She's nipped twice at people.. of course in my opinion you greet dogs before you go trying to get them to set up, ect... I just can't be by their side every second and don't really trust the other people not to "jump" in to help John. They mean well but made us very nervous knowing she does nip when provoked. She's a great dog with her family... others not so much.


----------



## Bruce

Good plan. The last thing you need is for her to bite someone even if it is their fault.

I don't know what land sells for there. May not be worth their money to have it divided. Especially if there are people who would want the full 46 acres. Also, if the road is a bit busy now, what will it be like in 5 - 10 years? Development currently happening in the area? Main(ish) road to work locations such that people will be building as property closer to "town" gets more expensive?


----------



## CntryBoy777

The question is if the difference in the amts worth the out buildings done and ready to use....or, buy the property and have it built yourself....just depends on how much adjusting needs to be done to customize it the way that works for you. Sometimes, the already existing structures gives ya an immediate workable set-up.
Yeh...that is a much better deal with the poster, avoiding any situation....doesn't sound like Maizy will object at all, either....


----------



## Baymule

46 acres! I could really go crazy over 46 acres!


----------



## promiseacres

yea, I keep thinking just maybe we should look at it... it's more $ but twice as much land... we could make a lot of hay on that!!


----------



## farmerjan

If you don't look you will always wonder.  And it might turn out that you don't like it, don't like the location, it's all rock, or all swamp or something.  Or it might be just what you want.  "Lookin don't cost nuthin" ....


----------



## promiseacres

farmerjan said:


> If you don't look you will always wonder.  And it might turn out that you don't like it, don't like the location, it's all rock, or all swamp or something.  Or it might be just what you want.  "Lookin don't cost nuthin" ....


but is disappointing if you can't get it due to $ or get it then can't do what you want with because of $... IDK. Mom's supposed to look at the add when she gets to the library...


----------



## Bruce

Or you don't look at it and find out later it sold for a fair bit less than they were originally asking


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I like the way Bruce thinks! Nothing says you can’t offer them less.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Or you don't look at it and find out later it sold for a fair bit less than they were originally asking


ENABLER!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Just looking out for you. Many minds come up with the greatest selection of options.


----------



## promiseacres

So should have kept working in the flower beds this afternoon... or atleast wash dishes...

 
Instead I spent some time with our favorite pony and my cowgirls.


----------



## Baymule

Your kids will never remember Mom washing the dishes, but you can bet they will remember Mom spending time with them and letting them ride their pony!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2!! I try to remind myself that!!


----------



## promiseacres

So found a pony to lease for the kids to trail ride...  it works out.
Hoping to work in flower beds this week. We only hae 2 evenings of baseball/softball. No 4H meetings. so we should have time to ride also.
Have someone interested in Winnie.. seems odd... I use FB for selling the rabbits so might just block them..  haven't decided. I hate when I don't  get a good feeling from someone. I may just have to terminally cull her... Am definately going to need cages. We have 42 rabbits (57 with adults!!) and 1 more doe due in 2 weeks.  
Talked to DH about the properties.... we MIGHT go see the 46 acres.... (haven't heard Mom's opinion just yet)  IDK I talk and he agrees... not sure what it means.


----------



## Baymule

You should check the Facebook groups that save slaughter horses. Sometimes they have ponies for $400 to $500. They sell fast.


----------



## promiseacres

Kind not a fan of buying a pony sight unseen....plus they are usually quite far from us. We could buy. But with our potential moving, barn building plans it a lease would be great.


----------



## promiseacres

so things didn't work out with the pony,  I think they decided to keep her...  oh well. Calling the friend of the friend about borrowing her 25 yr old QH. 
Making plans for a Mother's day outing with the horses. hoping for good weather!!
Bunnies are doing well. 
Working on flower beds some. Got less than a week left for school.


----------



## Baymule

Our daughter is a college professor, her husband a 5th grade teacher. They are counting down the days till the end of school!

Hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day, an outing with the horses sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## promiseacres

Pony we are going to see tomorrow. 


my pastures are coming up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Beautiful!


----------



## Bruce

So are the dandelions! We haven't gotten those yet but it is only a matter of time.


----------



## Latestarter

When I kept bees, dandelions were my biggest friend. First real source of nectar for the bees.


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> When I kept bees, dandelions were my biggest friend. First real source of nectar for the bees.


That's what my sis said... I thought they were very pretty. 

So John's new ride changed colors...a calm quarter horse mare fit him much better than the pony. So meet Daisy. 


she's here for until October. Am excited as I think he will learn a lot with her. She's soooo Chill!! A long drive, 2 1/2 hours but I think she's worth it. So glad the gal pulled her out after we saw that he and the pony wouldn't be a good match. she's bigger than both Duke and Richie.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope it works out well for you!


----------



## Latestarter

Really hope the two of them work well together. Nice looking horse!


----------



## Baymule

She sure is pretty!


----------



## promiseacres

So far Miss Daisy is doing great. She follows the kids like a puppy, over ground poles just trot's along.... we rode her agsin today. Jocelyn and I did. She's great, Jocelyn is so tiny and she did great. 

Jocelyn had a very good day she also got a double in her 1st softball game. Bunnies are doing great. Did loose one VL  the other day. But all but the youngest are getting out of the nestbox. Weather has been lovely. Need to get the garden started....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So good to hear she's working out the way you wanted her to!  Nothing better than a great kid's horse - worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Mike CHS

That picture needs to be in a frame.


----------



## Baymule

A girl and her horse! Nothing better in the world! You are one fantastic Mom to see to it that your kids RIDE!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> A girl and her horse! Nothing better in the world! You are one fantastic Mom to see to it that your kids RIDE!


Selfish reasons...I need riding buddies... but yeah, not much better than to share your love with your kids.


----------



## promiseacres

frustratedearthmother said:


> So good to hear she's working out the way you wanted her to!  Nothing better than a great kid's horse - worth their weight in gold!


Already dreading taking her back...  but maybe I can convince DH and owner she should be permanent... we have some time.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope you can work it out!!


----------



## promiseacres

John got to ride. She does need some incentive to move but that's ok. 

and Remi got a good brushing and gelded this morning.  may sell him still but.... but it's done.


----------



## RollingAcres

Beautiful pictures of the kids and horse!


----------



## promiseacres

I rode Duke and Richie this afternoon, to make sure they remembered the buddy seats. Duke needed his usual reminder of whom is in control but overall ok. I sure can't wait until the kids can do more towards tacking and working their own horse... this prepping and working 3 kind of sucks. But can at least use my saddle on all of them. Praying for a decent day, possibly storms but sounds mostly in the morning.
So...Mom's making a backup offer on the property we all really loved. The 25 acres with horse trails and by the state park.  the original offer hasn't been finalized and keeps getting delayed...so they said they would take the back up. Absolute Crazyness!


----------



## Baymule

sounding good!


----------



## Latestarter

Hope it works out for you on the property. Glad all is working out well with the horses.


----------



## promiseacres

Got my Mother's day wish. our geldings were a bit fresh but miss Daisy behaved beautifully.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Looks like fun! So glad you got to do something you enjoy with your kiddos!


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like spring is finally breaking out up your way. Nice to see leaves finally growing I'll bet. We've been dealing with 90 degrees and sweat... Guess you'll have that too soon enough. Then like us, you'll be wishing that cooler weather was back. The horses look really good.


----------



## Baymule

What a great Mother's Day! I love it!


----------



## promiseacres

@Latestarter actually more feels like we skipped Spring...   but enjoying the warmer temperatures. 

Got a couple of leads on 2 new properties, driving by them this morning. Both are within our "circumference"  one has 16 acres though mostly wooded. the other is 19 acres and right on a lake... it's "just" a fishing lake... not sure about all the neighbors though it is off to itself.  It needs a bit of work... and barn and shop burnt last year... so we'll see. Mom's getting serious about an auction. 
Need to get the garden in. not going to fill the garden but do want some tomatoes, peppers, beans and corn. not much motivation on my gardening this year. but we did finish school last friday. So no excuses.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, school's out for summer! You have helpers for the garden.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I need to get our garden out too. Rained last night so garden needs filled again. Just going to plant what we will use fresh. I’m afraid I won’t have time to get anything preserved. If I do, I have sources to buy from.


----------



## Baymule

The right property will come up and it will call you to it. Your home is out there, keep your hopes up--it will happen!


----------



## Mike CHS

We looked for almost 3 years before we found our place.  You will get yours.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I agree with @Baymule and @Mike CHS


----------



## promiseacres

Had another litter of bunnies born this morning. 

Also ended up selling our 3 yr old mini gelding. He'll be spoiled rotten I am sure as an older couples pet. 

Of the properties the 16 has potential other than no hay fields... the other is a swamp. Everyone is right it will happen when it's right. 

Been busy with ballgames and 4H. And been working on the flower beds. Should have rode the horses but just never felt like we had time or energy..too rainy or too hot.


----------



## promiseacres

Memorial day weekend, camping with Mom and Aunt. Had a great time despite the heat.  Kids were a lot more help this year!!


 

 




Of course DS got his finger stuck in a wiffle ball when we got home... DH got it off with ice water and soap.


----------



## Mike CHS

It looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Glad you had a good weekend! I completely understand that it seems like it’s always something though...


----------



## Baymule

What a great time. You are making memories, having family fun. When a day is over, you can't get it back, looks to me that you are making the most of every day that you are blessed with.


----------



## promiseacres

Been trying to sell, rehome Padame' & Winnie for awhile. And in the meantime since we don' have the chickens the outside coop is full of weeds. It's well built, double wire at the bottom...debating on seeing if the 2 does would like to start hanging out there.... there would be plenty of room and maybe they could chomp on the weeds.... definitely going to need cage space soon. Was going to go to a show tomorrow but DH says we have too much going on... idk..probably do. 

Did get a few tomato and pepper plants planted. We planted onions and beans yesterday. Corn today. May add some pumpkins but that's about it for the garden this year. 
Going to be making hay next week. A friend of a friend has 20 acres... hoping we can handle it. One more week of ball. And 4h is in full force..vbs is next week. I need another vacation... which we are camping again Father's day.


----------



## greybeard

Hay and 4H and VBS and Ball oh MY!  A full schedule it seems. VBS is about to begin here too..I see the signs up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya always have a whirlwind of activities going on...
So, did softball turn out to be fun?...I know ya will be a Happy camper come Father's day....


----------



## promiseacres

Softball has been excellent. Was talking to head coaches parents. They help at every game, an awesome family.  We have 1 more week. 1 practice, 2 games.


----------



## promiseacres

Still busy... tonight will be my kid's last bb game.... I was a butt and we left practice early last night..just ridiculous when all they do is run bases.... and they are teaching 5 kids at a time to field...how does that teach 9 kids to work together????? Found out last night there us a tournament...our game is Monday... again unfortunately my kids won't be there. DH is out of town and I get to run a ag tractor practice...had I found out for sure about the tournament we could have changed this practice. But not now... ugh...
Monday DH cut 10 acres of very light hay...had some light showers come through so the rest of the 20+ acres will have to wait.



Got a bunch of online junk to do for 4h...not sure the purpose...but hoping to make some cookies too. We will see if I getter done
Did get Xara rebred yesterday. Would really like to get Sweetie rebred too... but really super full on cages.. need to get some bunnies sold. Winnie and Pad are getting kicked outside permanently today. They don' seem to mind the freedom.  or company. 
And just because I am super happy with our horse feed a picture of our shiney healthy horses.


----------



## promiseacres

Bb update: their team worked hard and finally got a win. Against the dreaded blue team!! So happy for my DS. Coach gave him the game ball for his double hit. So glad their season ended on a positive. Hoping we can find a better program next year.


----------



## promiseacres

Garden is planted, and half way mulched. 
We went camping in Illinois, Starved Rock SP last weekend for Father's day. it was fun. Some neat hiking, canyons, and waterfalls along the Illinois river. Now we are waiting for a break in the storms coming thru so we can make more hay. 4H project judging starts Sat. so working on gettng the projects done. Ag Tractor has been going well, started on making the course. And today I added 10 bunnies to my sales album... might try to get to a show Saturday. it's been HOT.. so the storms are bringing some cooler temps.


----------



## Baymule

Haha, you need a break from the storms so you can make hay, we need the storms so the hay will grow!


----------



## promiseacres

Well 4H fair officially starts tomorrow. We have to take Electric project in today. Will take bunnies tomorrow morning... we have a heat "warning" of course we do, it's fair time... going to see if they'll let me provide a couple more fans in the rabbit area. If they don't our Seniors are staying home. Heat + Fair Stress just makes for a poor combination for any livestock.  hoping they might let us wait until Monday or Sunday night to take them in... though that's doubtful. Heat Warning is thru the weeknd, and it should be better by Monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This is DH at our last Ag tractor practice. We have tshirts, still working on the obstacles...  it all comes together.  It's been really neat to see DH sharing his passion with the kids, we're learning as we go. Kids (we have 7 in the project) seem excited and are having fun. 

We do have a VL litter due towards the end of next week. Last litter for a while. Which is probably good as I am really out of space. We did make a show last Saturday. MR did really well, BOV, BOSV x 2 , Polish not so much. 

Will be cutting hay next week too, after all this Ag tractor is done. 

Oh and Mom's got an interested party for her property, and another showing this next Tuesday.   Well need to go get the bunny cages cleaned before it gets so hot.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That heat sure makes things difficult....it is sweltering here....but hope it all works out for ya and the animals do well in the heat and in the show.....


----------



## promiseacres

Survived day 1. Bunnies were doing well with the extra care. The grumpy old Rabbit leader was quite amiable and was grateful for extra fans.... (Btw he was recognized for 40 yrs of volunteer time yesterday)  
Our results are as follows. 
Open Class
Kinzey wildflower bouquet rainbow ribbon
Jocelyn got 3 Rainbow ribbons for her woven hot pad, purse and wildflowers.
Mom got blues on 2 stockings, oatmeal raisin cookies, apple sauce and class grand champion for my salsa. 
4H 
Jocelyn got good remarks for Cloverbud craft, another woven purse.
John got Blues on legos and his shooting sports poster. Grand Champions on his Dog poster and Electric.  

Blue and purples always helps your attitudes.


----------



## greybeard

Pretty warm here..96 yesterday and we have an air quality alert due to a dusty haze that came in beginning Friday with dust from an African Saharan dust storm that followed the upper air currents across the Atlantic. 
Dust traps the heat in but also aids in prevention of tropical storm development.
https://www.click2houston.com/weather/what-you-should-know-about-the-sahara-dust-in-houston


----------



## Ridgetop

Frozen 2 liter bottles of water in cages help with heat in rabbit tent/barn at Fair.  Replace every 12 hours to prevent bunnies from chewing plastic.  Also take extra crocks for water (Fair cage water dishes are never enough IMO) and put in an ice cube every so often from your cooler.  Heat takes off weight since they won't eat.  Can ruin your meat pens by changing weights.  !00 degrees usually during our Fairs but no humidity.


----------



## Ridgetop

OOPS - that should read 100 degrees


----------



## Bruce

You can edit your post, then no one knows you oopsed (unless the original has been quoted)


----------



## Ridgetop

Still learning on that - sooo tech challenged!   ???  LOL  Anyway, I laugh at myself all the time - why not let friends in on the joke!


----------



## Bruce

Well !00°F is worthy of the exclamation point , 100°F is way too hot, we have a heat index of 104° today.


----------



## promiseacres

Ridgetop said:


> Frozen 2 liter bottles of water in cages help with heat in rabbit tent/barn at Fair.  Replace every 12 hours to prevent bunnies from chewing plastic.  Also take extra crocks for water (Fair cage water dishes are never enough IMO) and put in an ice cube every so often from your cooler.  Heat takes off weight since they won't eat.  Can ruin your meat pens by changing weights.  !00 degrees usually during our Fairs but no humidity.


We have gallon ice bottles, calf manna mixed into their feed, changing ice every 5,6 hours....our rules don' let 1st yr members show meat pens..,so  no worries there.    yeah heat index has been 110-112...


----------



## Ridgetop

Way too hot!!!   Your rabbits are probably used to the high heat so it should be ok.  You are doing all the right things to keep them cool.


----------



## Pastor Dave

When it gets close to !00(had to go there,  Haha) or heat index up in that range, I also use 12"×12" ceramic or clay floor tiles. I just keep half in the same freezer I use for their ice bottles. I rotate them out abt every two hours if I can. 
I like the big 3Liter pop bottles. They stay frizen longer. If I put a gallon jug with a handle in with them, they chew a hole in the handle and ruin it. I rotate the ice bottles out late afternoon or early evening to take them into sundown. And, I have a second set trying to get a full 24 hours to freeze while using the current set.


----------



## Ridgetop

Love the idea of frozen 12 x 12 tiles!  Better than frozen bottles that the rabbits can chew.  You can often get them on close out at a hardware store for 39 cents.  If you got saltillo clay tiles you could soak them in cold water instead of freezing too.


----------



## promiseacres

Problem we have with tiles is we have several does who promptly pee on them...   then they get lay on them.... then you get nasty bunny butts!


----------



## Ridgetop

We used to put 8" x 14" pieces of cheap plain drywall in cages to allow rabbits place to sit not on wire.  They didn't have any problems with nasty butts.  OK, nix the tile idea.  I use misters on the outside edges of my pole barn but water use may become a problem in future.  And of course that is at home where everyone has their own set up to cool off the rabbits.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I can see that being a problem, but mine must be accustomed to having them in the summer because they stay fairly clean minus the occasional pellet. They are too cold for winter, so after the heat is past I go back to 1" thick boards to sit and rest on.


----------



## promiseacres

Ridgetop said:


> We used to put 8" x 14" pieces of cheap plain drywall in cages to allow rabbits place to sit not on wire.  They didn't have any problems with nasty butts.  OK, nix the tile idea.  I use misters on the outside edges of my pole barn but water use may become a problem in future.  And of course that is at home where everyone has their own set up to cool off the rabbits.


I did buy some heavy plastic resting pads with holes, made for bunnies for the problem does. so far it's helping.


----------



## promiseacres

Sunday we had kiddie tractor pull, girls had lots of fun, John won his class. 
Survived Ag Tractor competition last night... got in bed at 2. John got 2 5th places, 1 4th. He had some problems but as a first year member has plenty of time to learn and improve. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rabbit show went very well. Special, our sr Doe got BOB, BOV and Reserve 4 class!! our JR buck Brownie got BOSB, BOSV, Jr Doe Ninja got BOV and our old man C3P0 just got a first... his kids beat him!! I was a bit confused, didn't expect that!! He's been BOV SOOO many times! guess our does match him well. 


Set a VERY high presidence for the next few year, all blue and purple ribbons.... (Ag tractor just gave blues as they no longer do 1st to 5th... not sure what's up with that..probably nondiscrimination issues). Took me 8,9 yrs of 4H for such a year.... guess he's got an advantage of a crazy Mom and Dad who help and teach. Tomorrow rabbits can come home. Am ready!


----------



## Bruce

The kiddie tractor pull is in adult size tractors?


----------



## promiseacres

Th


Bruce said:


> The kiddie tractor pull is in adult size tractors?


That photo was the Ag Tractor contest.  crazy to see my 55# 9 year old on a big tractor...when yes the day before was the kiddie pull.


----------



## Bruce

OK, that picture looks more like what I would expect of a kiddie tractor pull.


----------



## promiseacres

So we all survived the 4H fair. Exhausting but was a good time. 
Last night we looked at a property. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









House needs a TON of work.. gutted, rewired, middle sags a bit but the foundation is really good and DH says with proper footing the sagging is fixable. 20 acres, a big pole barn for storage built last yr) a garage, a couple small buildings and a big old grain bin that could be made into a horse barn/hay storage and ??? it's 80' long and an oldie that is SOLID and very well made.  Need to get Mom on board, praying it "might" work. it'd be awesome to make it our own. Fields need work too but price is right so   oh and LOVE the neighbors... they're in our homeschool co op... very kind people. In fact they came over and grabbed the kids for a bit while we finished looking at the place.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds great!
There's a couple places close to me that I've admired that recently came on the market. The one with 8+ acres and 2 barns is less than the one with 3 acres, but much bigger house. The higher listed one is across the street. They have a two acre field perfect for hay that they diligently mow each week. And they have a master suite bigger than our living room with French doors that lead out to a backyard deck. Sleeping with doors open on a cool night sounds cool. Does it sound crazy I mention the field before the house? 
Oh, well. One of these days when funding is right.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Fields need work too


Looks like it is full of the same junk as my fields.


----------



## promiseacres

Made hay all weekend...still a bit more to bale. Debating if these fields are worth our time... they all need fertilizer, 3 need reseeded.  We are getting 50% shares but paying for all fuel and help.... 25 acres and so far only about 300 bales.   DH is bartering for use of a better baler, plus we got a 2nd tractor. Thrn our rake broke so borrowed one.... idk...$5 a bale sounds not too bad after all the hassle. 

Taking Mom to see the property this morning.  I so tired..right now it seems like too much...


----------



## Mike CHS

Costs may be higher there but they are getting $4 a bale here for good horse quality hay.

Good luck on the property!


----------



## Bruce

Stress, you don't need any more!! 
If you end up moving, those fields won't be a problem for you any longer. (We'll ignore the fact that the new place will have its own "issues").


----------



## RollingAcres

Good luck with the proprety you're looking at!


----------



## RollingAcres

Pastor Dave said:


> Does it sound crazy I mention the field before the house?


Not crazy at all! When we were looking at houses one of the things we wanted was acreage. We didn't care if the house is old and outdated, as long as it's move-in-ready and struxcturely sound then it's good for us.


----------



## Baymule

I like that place! It has a lot of potential and I LOVE the barn! I hope your Mom likes it too.


----------



## Baymule

Pastor Dave said:


> Sounds great!
> There's a couple places close to me that I've admired that recently came on the market. The one with 8+ acres and 2 barns is less than the one with 3 acres, but much bigger house. The higher listed one is across the street. They have a two acre field perfect for hay that they diligently mow each week. And they have a master suite bigger than our living room with French doors that lead out to a backyard deck. Sleeping with doors open on a cool night sounds cool. Does it sound crazy I mention the field before the house?
> Oh, well. One of these days when funding is right.


We bought a HUD repo. One of the worst experiences of my life-but FINALLY worth it in the end. It was WAY below market value. We moved from a 2500 square feet brick home to a 1500 square feet doublewide with 8 acres. Look around for HUD repos, but be ready for more crap that anybody ought to EVER have to go through just to buy a house.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> I like that place! It has a lot of potential and I LOVE the barn! I hope your Mom likes it too.


Well she made an offer. It's priced low enough we should be able to get a loan until she gets hers sold. 

Hay is put up...what a job! Wouldn't have been so bad but low yields and paying to put hay up in a loft for the owner kind of sucks. The owner is convinced we need to do 2 more cuttings.... wants to get it all fertilized but is on a budget... so wants DH to do it with her old sprayer...not pay the local company to do it.  I hate to say it but I am thinking we can' afford to keep doing these fields. We don't have the manpower nor the time... DH took of 3,4 afternoons off work to get it done. It' 20-25 acres, only 398 bales....  anyways would love to do something longterm but.... frankly I think we value our time too much.


----------



## farmerjan

Are you saying that you got 398 small square bales off 20-25 acres?  First cutting?  Sorry, you are very right.  IT IS NOT WORTH YOUR TIME, EQUIPMENT WEAR AND TEAR, FUEL, and paying help.  That is sad. I know that different areas do it differently.  I am not passing judgement by any means.  We do alot of custom baling, rent alot of land, make hay on properties that the owners want the land use tax status and don't pay anything.  All different scenarios.  Anything we do on shares, if they are only supplying the land, we get 70/30.  We do the fertilizing, and ALL THE WORK.  There are some places that we have given up because it is not worth it, because the fields have alot of weeds and the owner will not do any spraying to renovate.  If you cannot get a long term lease where it is worth your time to renovate, spray, fertilize, then why do it?  You only had a rake break down....we have had major tractor breakdowns, a baler breakdown, you name it.

  Just had a back tire on the agco-allis go flat from catching a broken tree limb that was hidden in the tall grass;  sliced it so bad that we have had to put a new-used tire on it.....plus the lost calcium in the tire plus the time to go get another tractor to finish mowing that field...It will have cost us over $1,000 just for that breakdown.  Luckily, this field we have been making the hay on for years, don't pay anything for it, about 18 acres of the 22 is hayable; and we should get about  60- 75 large 5x5 rolls for first cutting.  That's about 1200 to 1500 small square bales worth.  I spent 5 1/2 hours yesterday raking it with the old Farmall H and the side delivery rake because there are alot of rock outcroppings to go around.  If it wasn't so productive, we would not make the hay.  It always gets pastured instead of making second cutting. 
The problem is we have to now haul water to it since the piece across the road has been sold and the new owner says the well can't handle it.....funny, it handled it just fine for the last 25 years that our friend owned it....But it is this new guys place now, so his right to say no.  We will use a 1100 gal tank and a float on a water trough as we have done elsewhere in the past and it'll be a pain, but is doable.Too much grass to waste.  The place is also for sale so may as well take advantage of all the years we have put into it while we still can.
On our orchard grass fields that we have planted/renovated we figure that we will get at least 50 5x5 rolls  off 10 acres first cutting.  Second cutting we make almost all the orchard grass in small square bales.  Figure about 50 plus small squares per acre on second cutting if we get any decent rain to make it grow. That's at least 500 small squares for 2nd cutting, sometimes more,  on 10 acres. Sometimes we get third if we were able to get first off early enough, but this year didn't happen with all the cold and then rain early on.  We do fertilize this hay; both early for first cutting, and usually again right after taking off first cutting,  for the 2nd cutting.  However, it rained right after first cutting and the grass started growing again and we didn't want to run over the field so it did not get a 2nd fertilizing.  It might cut the yield a little, but since it is well taken care of we should have enough residual to carry this 2nd cutting.

All I am trying to point out is what you really already know.  You are not making near enough hay for what all you have in it.  The quality of the hay is not there, and you are getting 200 sq bales that are probably costing you more than $6 bale just in the making of it.  You can save the wear and tear, the time and sweat, and go buy hay for that and get a better quality and have it in the barn in an afternoon, instead of 3-4 days worth of work.  

We are considering even giving up a few more places and just buying hay here as it is readily available for 25-40 a roll and all we have to do is haul it home.  Keep our best places and let some of these younger guys who are "hungry" go ahead and make it on these marginal or hard to make places.  Plus, we do more and more rotational grazing, and seem to need less hay as time goes on, and the cattle utilize the land better. It never pays to figure the hay needs too close, and we try to have at least 6 months hay "left over" each year so that if it gets real dry we are not scrambling.  Bought about 35 rolls this spring from a guy who wanted to get it out of the field before he needed the space to put this years hay and he didn't feed it.  $20 a roll for 5x5 rolls.  Less than what it costs us to make it.  Happens all the time and we often are feeding 2 yr old hay because we have it to use.  Realize that we are feeding between 150 and 200 head mature beef cows, plus 20-30 retained heifers to raise for replacements, plus half those cows have calves on the ground at any one time since we calve both spring and fall groups.  But if you have 10-20 head we are only 10 times bigger.  It still costs the same to run a tractor over the ground for 10 square bales as it does for 100 square bales.  You are making a minimum of 3 passes over that ground....cut, rake and bale.  If you have to tedd it out to dry better then that is 4 times....


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Are you saying that you got 398 small square bales off 20-25 acres? First cutting? Sorry, you are very right. IT IS NOT WORTH YOUR TIME


Assuming they are the normal old rectangle shaped 'squares' and they weigh about 55lbs each, that comes out (on 25 acres) to an average of 16 bales/acre/876 lbs/ac. or 0.438 ton/acre. That's dismal.

Perhaps tho..she is baling the really big 4x8 squares or the small 3x4 rounds that weigh about 600lbs each?


----------



## Pastor Dave

Are you still on first cut up there? I just did a second cut down here. About killed me too. Hot days, hand cut and hand raked. Tomorrow I will manually bale it. I have a couple options I am working on to make things easier for next Spring. Attaching a 3 pt hitch to my Craftsman to be able to pull 0 class attachments. So hopefully a hay rake. And, bought a DR Trimmer mower to cut the field. Still have to manually bale though. I probably mentioned before, it's just an acre.


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> Assuming they are the normal old rectangle shaped 'squares' and they weigh about 55lbs each, that comes out (on 25 acres) to an average of 16 bales/acre/876 lbs/ac. or 0.438 ton/acre. That's dismal.
> 
> Perhaps tho..she is baling the really big 4x8 squares or the small 3x4 rounds that weigh about 600lbs each?



60# bales... not 600#   I know the fields have potential to produce better but not sure anyone has the $ and time. 
@PastorDave it's first cut. Norman it's 2nd in July but between our schedule and rain it was our first chance.


----------



## farmerjan

We are also working on first cutting due to the cold slow start, then the rain which held us up, so we are about 2-3 weeks behind.  We have 3 places left to go, one is always last as it is in a spot that is cooler and growing season is a little behind.  Kinda nice to have it "hold off". 
By the time we get done, in a week or so if we get the weather to get done, the sorghum/sudan "grass"will be ready for the first cutting.  It's about 2 1/2 to 4 ft tall in varying parts of the field.  We'd like to get it cut before it hits 6 ft as the stalks will be smaller/thinner and make a less "stalky hay" if we can bale it dry. We can always wrap it if the weather doesn't cooperate but that adds cost.  I think the cows like it better wrapped and "ensiled" and if it gets too tall, then we will.  Does make it more palatable.  
Then, it will be time to make some 2nd cutting orchard grass in small sq bales. That's our "cash" hay.  We custom did a new place first cutting into rolls, and they want sq bales for 2nd and the agreement is they will help us with sq bales in exchange for not charging them to make theirs.  We'll see....Really hope it works out.

My son just called, finished baling the field that I raked yesterday, it really dried good in the 93* hot sunny day today.  Said, mom, you'll never believe this , but it made 34 rolls in the 5 outside rows;  he was trying to get it done as it was getting dark, but thinks there are over 90 rolls  5x6; he said he made them as big as he could.  Said it was more hay than we have ever gotten off this place.  That's about 18 acres or so....even if it was 20 acres (it is 22 acres listed for sale & we do have to go around several rocky places) That is ALOT of hay.  These 5x6 rolls are tight, NH baler but I don't know the model, and the bales will weigh 1200 lbs. and up.  So at 1200 lbs x 90 rolls =108,000 lbs., or 54 tons = 2.7 tons per acre figuring 20 acres.  This has never been seeded, it is just pasture grass/fescue/whatever is growing  but we do fertilize;  and have sprayed for weeds in the past but not the last 2 years and there are quite a few patches of thistles.

Granted, this hay is a bit past prime but there was a huge amount of green 2nd growth coming up in it so the quality will be decent. And it was made really "right" with good drying weather and no rain.  Makes sitting on the rake for nearly 6 hours in the sun yesterday and working around all the rocky places worth it.


----------



## farmerjan

@Pastor Dave ;  I cannot imagine doing all the hand work you are doing even though it is "only an acre".  When I first moved to Va, we had a horse drawn sickle mower, that we pulled with the pickup, and an old "dump rake" that we pulled with the pickup, and then forked it all on the pickup and then forked it all into the loft by hand.  3 acres worth....I was about 30 yrs old and my son was 10, he learned to drive the pickup to pull the rake and then to go pile to pile to be able to fork the hay on the truck.  Best place to learn to drive a clutch/standard shift vehicle....
Oh for the "good ole days"......had 10 cows, some pigs, chickens, a big garden, and all kinds of energy and strength, and no achey joints......


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> When I first moved to Va, we had a horse drawn sickle mower, that we pulled with the pickup, and an old "dump rake" that we pulled with the pickup, and then forked it all on the pickup and then forked it all into the loft by hand. 3 acres worth



BTDT but both pulled with an 8n tractor--this was in the mid 60s.
That sickle mower worked pretty good most of the time on pea vines, peanut vines and johnson grass, but it sucked for cutting corn stalks. It chunked me off backwards one time when a really tough stalk bound up the sickle bar. You had to pull it pretty fast for it to cut good and as skinny as I was then, it was all I could do to pull the big lever and push on the pedal to raise the cutter bar when we made a turn at the end. I can still hear that ratcheting noise it made when we turned..

(we stood up, tied and shocked the corn stalks a couple years but the black ants got in them and would eat us up when we went to feed them)


----------



## Mini Horses

Corn shocks and haystacks were how it USED to be done.    Very labor intensive but, sure worked.   I never actually made or watched a haystack being made but sure saw evidence of the eating.   A horse drawn cutter was a huge plus for those swinging a scythe.   Grandad used to borrow his brother's mare to plow.  Nellie and I had some snuggle time when they took a break.  

I have some plans that I downloaded for a hand pressed baler.  My son says he'll make me one -- only if he can sit and watch me use it.


----------



## Baymule

The “good ‘old days” gave way to air conditioned cab behemoth tractors. I’m quite happy buying hay and using my little 2320 Kubota for what we need around here. I admire y’all that cut and bale.


----------



## greybeard

[MEDIA]=liveleak]c76_1468445296[/MEDIA]


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> [MEDIA]=liveleak]c76_1468445296[/MEDIA]



??


----------



## promiseacres

About 15 years ago we made hay stacks, stored in a big barn. Sometimes you do what you need to do.  anyways not worrying about the hay right now. 
Mom's offer was countered on the property...they want the lp in the tanks paid for.... she made a full price offer.... not sure what to think. Seems ridiculous, they have had it on the market for 10 days, and no other offers just yet. Guess they feel as if they have the advantage.


----------



## Baymule

People are crazy. Pay them for the darn propane and get a contract on the place before someone else gets it.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> ??


A link to a Liveleak video from the early 20th century showing how a horsedrawn sicklemower, horsedrawn dump rake and early horsedrawn tedder was used.
Unfortunately, BYH's  software will not allow just a link to the site to be posted by text only. It 'insists' on enclosing the link in media tags and the video won't play embedded in a post.

I will try again using a different method.


----------



## greybeard

sicklemowers


----------



## greybeard

here you go Jan..this is the one I used in the 1960s. It's now yard art in my front yard.


----------



## Mini Horses

And would you look at all the safety for that rider?


----------



## Pastor Dave

@farmerjan, Grandpa and Grandma used to make syrup out of sorghum or cane back in the day on their dairy farm, but I never heard that they mowed or baled it. I imagine it would be pretty sweet and the cows would have loved it. They were both abt 59yrs old when I was born, so getting close to thinking of retiring. I never really got to see any of their operation, but remember as a small boy walking with Grandma to throw some slop or bucket of corn to some hogs in a pen. The cattle were already gone. I believe as Grandpa got closer to retiring, he did some row crops and hogs. Must have been done making hay by then. Now that Dad is gone too, no one left to ask.


----------



## farmerjan

@Pastor Dave ; The sorghum/sudan grass is different from the cane sorghum that syrup is made from.  It is a hybrid grass, looks a little like corn when it first comes up, but is sown much thicker. It does have a little bit of a sweet smell and I imagine taste.  They especially like it when it is baled and wrapped so it will "ferment" in the bales.  We use it in a rotation to renovate hayfields as it grows so fast and so thick that it basically smothers out the weeds and we are using alot less chemicals.  It is strictly warm weather so we use a barley or wheat or rye to overwinter on the ground and provide an early harvest crop then put the sorghum/sudan in and usually get 2 cuttings.


----------



## greybeard

Pastor Dave said:


> @farmerjan, Grandpa and Grandma used to make syrup out of sorghum or cane back in the day on their dairy farm, but I never heard that they mowed or baled it. I imagine it would be pretty sweet and the cows would have loved it. They were both abt 59yrs old when I was born, so getting close to thinking of retiring. I never really got to see any of their operation, but remember as a small boy walking with Grandma to throw some slop or bucket of corn to some hogs in a pen. The cattle were already gone. I believe as Grandpa got closer to retiring, he did some row crops and hogs. Must have been done making hay by then. Now that Dad is gone too, no one left to ask.


They probably had something like what I have one in the front yard too, to press the juice from the cane. This one isn't mine but looks just like it.


----------



## promiseacres

I may be sick... Mom's last lookers are asking more questions... sounds like they're going to make an offer.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Mom's offer was countered on the property...they want the lp in the tanks paid for


That is pretty standard.



greybeard said:


> sicklemowers


That worked. Nice video. Love the boat sailing by in the background.



greybeard said:


> here you go Jan..this is the one I used in the 1960s. It's now yard art in my front yard.
> View attachment 50186


Neighbor across the road has a similar piece of art.


----------



## Latestarter

Hope the potential purchase and possible sale all work out for you guys. As for paying for the propane... how are you going to determine how much is actually in the tank? Have the provider come out and lift/weigh it? Take their word for it?  Congrats on the 4H and tractor pull successes. Glad the rabbits made it through OK with the heat. Seems heat is an issue pretty much all over...


----------



## promiseacres

I had the thought too, how do you determine the at of lp in a tank....  but we decided that the extra 1800 for lp was worth it as the asking price was reasonable for the land and property alone (not including the house). So Mom accepted the counter offer. 
We just got home from our camping trip. Good time by all. Now to catch up on the garden, mowing, house cleaning, riding.... bunny selling.... and 99 other things that have sat.


----------



## Bruce

Um just how big IS that propane tank? At the approx $4/gallon (actually higher) that I pay $1,800 is 450 gallons which is huge, 250 is more common). If you know the tank size you should be able to estimate how much is in it using the "percent full" gauge on the tank. IF she is going to pay for the propane, the one way to make sure you pay only what is due is to have the current owner have it filled then pay them the entire amount at current prices to the seller. BUT make SURE you know how big the tank is. Some people are liars. Like the guy we bought this place from said he owned the buried propane tank. The propane company said they owned it. I asked him about that at closing. "Well then I guess they own it" Which leaves us stuck buying from that propane company. Since they own it we can't buy from anyone else. Lousy deal.


----------



## promiseacres

There's 2 lp tanks, 1 large, 1 giant... not unexpected as they have a grain dryer set up. And they are asking a reasonable rate per gallon, 1.55 is the current going rate. But they are rented.... from the company I prefer to deal with. We own a tank...so may take with when we sell. But yeah the tanks are huge, so we'll be getting plenty of lp.


----------



## Bruce

$1.55/gallon 

$1,800 is like 1,200 gallons!


----------



## Latestarter

It really doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. You as a buyer are happy, and the seller is happy. That makes me happy for y'all!   Sounds like you made a heck of a good purchase that is going to make life so much better for all of you! Of course there will be a lot of work involved, but isn't there always? And you folks are still "young" and have the time to make the place your own in every meaning. The kids can grow up with room and space, the animals will be able to breathe. I hope it works out great for you!


----------



## Mini Horses

Heck, I just wish I could buy propane for $1.55 …. here it's about $2.75 now.


----------



## Bruce

I'd be happy as a pig in a vat of corn if I could get it for $2.75


----------



## promiseacres

It's crazyness. They really could have asked for more $... going land rate is 6k/acre. Now it's not prime land but definitely usable for hay and pastures. So even if you figure $5000/acre that's 100,000 for the land, and $20,000 for the buldings (asking is $120,000). The one pole barn is only 1 yr old, 54' x 42' perfect for storing DH's hay equipment, big enough to put a combine in.... the 3 car garage, which does need new doors and floor work but frame, siding looks really good, and the drive thru corn crib that's 28 x 80.... yes A LOT of work!   The old farm house is plenty big enough, has a full basement and we can make it our own. oh and location is pretty good too. Very surpised we got on it quick enough... (made our offer when it'd been on the market for 10 days) but with the house needing work it presents a unique situation for financing. Which is our next hurdle since Mom's place hasn't officially sold/had an offer just yet.  So may have to get an Ag loan.  Anyways it's mind boggling that they didn't ask more, but am guessing since family didn't want the home anymore (the kids that inherited live out of state) they just wanted a quick sale.


----------



## Baymule

It sounds like a great buy. I’ll be looking forward to your journey of making it your own.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sounds like a lot of work but it's a great buy. In the end it will be all worth it!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Anyways it's mind boggling that they didn't ask more, but am guessing since family didn't want the home anymore (the kids that inherited live out of state) they just wanted a quick sale.


Yep. Their desire to not futz around trying to get top dollar is your gain!!  Sell it, be done with it, move on.


----------



## promiseacres

So inspections are getting done...  so far no major issues. Yes it has lead (it was built in 1917) and yes the water needs a bleach treatment. Today the septic is getting checked.  Reality is setting in that this is VERY likely to happen.   Closing won't happen for a bit, as the owners are having the contents/equipment auctioned off Aug 29. but it's listed as "contigent"  ! 
http://www.reindiana.com/homes-for-sale/539-N-1300-West-Medaryville-IN-47957-245909924

 My friend brought her kids over to ride last week, just around our place. It was a good time. I was hoping to go trail riding with the girls today but too much other junk going on. We're "camping" at DH's aunts lake cabin this weekend.. so I guess I can't complain. Maybe I'll get some riding time in next week. 
 
I got some weeding done last week.. weeds were so tall around my beans we had a litter of wild bunnies in there... they left over the weekend... yeah they were that old.  I am debating if it is worth finishing weeding... some have beans on the plants but most are pretty sickly looking. 
Anyways need to go clean rabbit cages and get John's projects back to the extension office for state fair enteries.. get feed, go to the new house while they do the septic inspection and get the camper packed... oh and we have a friend coming for a sleepover with the girls. So... I really don't need to be hanging out on the computer today... have a great one.


----------



## RollingAcres

The place definitely has a lot of potential! Oh I'm so excited for you! Best of luck with everything!


----------



## goatgurl

sure hope this all works out the way you want it.  will be awesome for you, your kids and your mom.


----------



## Latestarter

Needs some work but when you've got it all fixed up it will be all yours! Good luck moving fwd. Enjoy the camping trip.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure hope it all works out for y'all and ya have a safe relaxing time camping......


----------



## Baymule

That is a fabulous place! And 20 acres! I love it, the price is jaw dropping low compared to prices around here. So what if it needs work. All houses need work, it will be an opportunity to truly make it your own. 

The adventure begins!


----------



## Bruce

X2 on Bay's price comment.


----------



## goatgurl

so excited for youall


----------



## promiseacres

Camping trip went well. Finally took kids fishing, they loved it. We caught enough that we had them for supper tonight.  mostly bill gills.   Still deciding on the property..   it needs a new septic...  and may be $$$ with the high water table. 

Have sold 10 velveteen lops in last couple of weeks. So going after new used cages tomorrow.


----------



## Latestarter

Hmmm glad the camping trip was a success. Can you amend the contract to lower price for septic replacement or have seller replace prior to purchase?


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> Hmmm glad the camping trip was a success. Can you amend the contract to lower price for septic replacement or have seller replace prior to purchase?


House is "as is" so I am pretty sure they've covered their butts on any negotiations of a lower price. Again for the price we're paying a reasonable going price for the land and the buildings the house is "bonus" so...    in any case we were doing the inspections for our own knowledge going into it. so... IDK DH is still all for it...


----------



## Baymule

What kind of septic will you put in?


----------



## Mike CHS

My house in Florida couldn't pass inspection and the seller had to put in a pump and sand mound system.  That was right at $13K and that was in 2002.


----------



## promiseacres

Not sure other the health department says no mounds... am under the impression that that's an expensive type. Usually a tank, with perimeter drains I believe. Talked to Mom even if it's 10-15,000 for the septic we are ok. So....  things come together (financial as Mom's will place hasnt sold) & we will have a closing date come next month.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Not sure other the health department says no mounds... am under the impression that that's an expensive type. Usually a tank, with perimeter drains I believe. Talked to Mom even if it's 10-15,000 for the septic we are ok. So....  things come together (financial as Mom's will place hasnt sold) & we will have a closing date come next month.


Curious, mound systems are what is usually used in wet areas. You can't get water to perk down into water so you have to create something that is higher than the water table to create that "sink". At least with a high water table you probably don't have to worry about your well running dry!


----------



## greybeard

high annual rainfall is the usual reason mounds aren't allowed. the mound itself gets saturated and/or erodes.


----------



## Bruce

So what are the engineered alternatives?


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> At least with a high water table you probably don't have to worry about your well running dry!


The 'high water table' term  usually refers to the first water a driller hits and is rarely good for potable water. often they have to pass thru more than 1 water bearing sand to get good water. 
1st table here is about 8-12' down and highly mineralized.
2nd one was around 40' down with iron ore particles--red water.
The good stuff started around 135' down and over 50' thick.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but if you have a high water table, doesn't that mean that the high stuff will perk down into the potable stuff?


----------



## greybeard

No. There are almost always close to if not completely impermeable barriers (clay)  between the different tables, otherwise, there wouldn't be different tables.  It would take years for surface water here to migrate down 150'.

(In other regions, it would probably be rock formations that separate the tables)

On top of that, the upper tables are prone to dry completely up during drought, whereas the lower ones very rarely do.
Even in wet years, the upper water bearing strata is real easy to deplete water from, as it is formed from local rainfall, where the lower tables' water came from higher elevations. It seems counter intuitive, but the upper tables' water does not recharge as quickly as the lower ones do. The upper one here, (what we call groundwater) is recharged vertically from rain, but the lower ones are recharged horizontally.


----------



## Bruce

Cool and nice to know @greybeard. I had figured that water generally perked down through the ground, getting cleaned as it goes and filled aquifers.


----------



## promiseacres

Finacing is set!!!! I may need to start a new thread just on our move.... So hard to believe this is coming to reality!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is just wonderful!!.....so, happy that it has all worked out and now the enless task of packing, moving, unpacking, and setting up a new place......


----------



## Bruce

Do you have to get the "leach field" fixed before you can buy it?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Do you have to get the "leach field" fixed before you can buy it?


No, it's in working order other than being really old and way too small.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> No, it's in working order other than being really old and way too small.


How many were in the previous household of the septic system being discussed?
Here, the county goes by the number of bedrooms and number of people in the household when they are determining if the wastewater facility will get permit or not and if property changes owners, the system has to be re-evaluated to make sure it will meet the demands placed on it by the number in the new owner's household.
No such thing as being 'grandfathered in' once the property is sold in this county.


----------



## promiseacres

Just 2, house was in same family for generations. The couple had been married 66 years and died within an year of each other. 
As we don't expect to move in until 12 to 18 months I don' t believe it will be an issue. We plan on gutting it and putting up dry wall, new electric, ect good chance it will go down to its bones then all new components.


----------



## Baymule

It will be a brand new house when y'all are through with it. Be sure to tag this thread with a link to the new thread!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! Catching up. Very exciting that things seem to be working out on moving and that you sold some bunnies. 

Is the plan for your mom to live in the house too or build her something? I’m also trying to recall...don’t you own your home so you’ll have to list and sell it too??


----------



## promiseacres

yes. well buyer backed out for last 5, then decided she could get 3...  so hoping it works out this weekend. I bought more cages and they now are full as I divided the jrs again. And the youngest litters are now 4 weeks old! they grow way too fast. 




as for the farm we plan on building a cottage or something similar for Mom.  doing things with Mom we don't have to worry about selling ours until we have the house ready to move into. so that's good.  I want to get over there and get some pictures of the corn crib. I'm absolutley obsessed with it. Its a metal sided double drive thru corn crib. It's 80' long, 28' wide and 3 stories. I've googled but can't find any similar buildings though DH says they're common around here he's never seen one so big. the sides are "stamped" and we're thinking it will make an awesome animal/hay barn. but we'll see. we need to open up the cribs and figure out just how it's all put together. 
we did get DH and Joceyn a new house kitten. his name is Tiger 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0203099620705145.1073741843.1045164991&type=3
of course he's sick.. no such thing as a free kitten. oh well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The bunnies are adorable!!.....I'm so glad that things are finally coming together for ya and there are structures to work with instead having to start from scratch without shelter for the animals....it'll be getting much cooler up that way here shortly......


----------



## Pastor Dave

Bruce said:


> Um just how big IS that propane tank? At the approx $4/gallon (actually higher) that I pay $1,800 is 450 gallons which is huge, 250 is more common).



Most of the farm houses around here use a standard 500 gallon LP tank. We bought ours off the propane company for a dollar/gallon. Afterward, we could shop around and pay cheapest rate and get a summer fill for cheaper. My folks had a 1000gallon tank for their house, but I couldn't hardly afford to fill one that big, so 500 is pretty common. If you have grain dryers like Promiseacres said, 1000gallons or bigger are common.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0203099620705145.1073741843.1045164991&type=3


Says I have to log in to continue. I don't "do" FB so no kitten picture for me.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Says I have to log in to continue. I don't "do" FB so no kitten picture for me.


Didn't realize it wouldn't show up... 
Here you go. 
 And 2 horsey ones too


----------



## Baymule

Cute kitty, like the horsey pics too! Can't wait to see more pics of the house and barns!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds good! The money from the sale of your house will be nice to do some upgrades on the farm or pay off some of it. 

Hope all works out on selling the rabbits. 

Good luck with the kitten!


----------



## promiseacres

Well, have had some hiccups with the house. Mom's finacial agent at the bank left (quit/fired.. IDK).. and her application sat doing nothing. So she had to get things restarted...   Sellers were wanting to close next week...   but we have a bit of time. 

Went to a bunny show last weekend. Our JR Choc. Mini rex doe was awarded Best of Breed and her sister was Best Otter.  Super exciting that our Mini rex are doing so well. VLs did ok, judge did not pose them well...  not sure it's worth showing them at this time. (I have my own opinions pretty well set anyways ) I culled 6 Polish and got Jocelyn 2 new ones. A really nice JR Chocolate buck (was given to my daughter by a Nationally known breeder) and a broken Choc. doe. So hoping for some improvement in them. 


Pastures are coming in ok after DH mowed the weeds. I am hoping we can mow it again in a few weeks as they're coming back up. 
Hoping to get a couple new tires on the trailer and we can trail riding next month.  

School has started... been a fight but I guess I should expect that. Jocelyn is learning to read! She loves school. 

Got a new Dishwasher in my living room waiting to be installed and picked up a part for the oven. It's always something.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hopefully things will get back on track with the loan and won't cause too many issues.......that is some really good news about the rabbits and hope the new blood and genes brings improvement.....sure am glad all of mine are thru school, I couldn't handle it these days and times..........it does seem that weeds sure grow much faster than grass....


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats on your awards!
Hopefully no more issues with the loan.


----------



## promiseacres

A great day at home today. We got school done and then I told the kids we could ride since it wasn't' so hot. I came outside to kids having caught Daisy and were grooming her. 

 Kinzey insisted I saddle up Naut as he is her pony. So we did . He won't have to pack her much longer. Just too tiny for growing kids, need to get hI'm driving. And Jocelyn worked with Rayne off lead.  it's great I don't have do it all for them. But I didn't get to ride Richie... oh well. Maybe another day. We plan on trail riding one day this weekend.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya ever needed proof that the kids are Growing....just keep referring back to that pic.........poor little Naut will sure testify to it.....


----------



## Baymule

I love it that y'all go riding as a family. I love it even more that y'all go camping and riding as a family. A great time and making wonderful memories that your kids will never forget.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> I love it that y'all go riding as a family. I love it even more that y'all go camping and riding as a family. A great time and making wonderful memories that your kids will never forget.


Me too.  I am sure that eventually we won't go as much or all go.... John asked me today why I want to always horse camp....  but he was itching to get into a trot today. Daisy did not oblige. Smart horse. Lol she does it for me just fine. Just lots of leg. Did I tell you guys she's staying?!!


----------



## Baymule

Daisy is staying!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Great news that Daisy is staying!! Love the pics of kids and horses!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Well, have had some hiccups with the house. Mom's finacial agent at the bank left (quit/fired.. IDK).. and her application sat doing nothing. So she had to get things restarted...


Doesn't reflect well on the bank that they let it sit and didn't assign it to someone else. They should know what is in the works.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Doesn't reflect well on the bank that they let it sit and didn't assign it to someone else. They should know what is in the works.


Yep. Going elsewhere.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Doesn't reflect well on the bank that they let it sit and didn't assign it to someone else. They should know what is in the works.


Not unusual at all. There's no shortage of people wanting to borrow $$ from a bank, and there's always a pile of applications.....daily.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah but if they have something in the works, it shouldn't get dropped just because someone leaves the job.


----------



## promiseacres

Got in 5 hours of trails with Mom and my girls. 
  The boys went tractor pulling. 
DH put the new part in the oven Sun evening. And Friday the new tires got put on the trailer.  He pulled the old dishwasher out but realized that the hose on the old wasn' the correct size. So it should get finished tonight. 
Mom has an appointment tomorrow to talk about a farm loan. Praying it goes thru. 
Oh and Jocelyn's doe did receive a leg for BOB.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Sounds like a great update all around!! 


I’ll be waiting to see what you use this oven for...


----------



## Bruce

Looks like the rabbit has 2 legs, only 2 to go! 

5 hours is a long time!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Looks like the rabbit has 2 legs, only 2 to go!
> 
> 5 hours is a long time!


Do you not surry or sulky train your alpacas?


----------



## Bruce

Um, yeah, I'll get right on that @greybeard. Soon as I can get a halter on them without a BIG stink and a number of helpers.


----------



## promiseacres

So loan officer says our debt to income is too high...    talked to our mortgage guy and I just submitted an online application. He says ratio at 43% vs 36% from the gal today.    praying. But not holding my breath.


----------



## Bruce

Any way to get that down fast?


----------



## promiseacres

Well the gal yesterday said we were at 40%. So going with our mortgage guy seems a good option. We've worked with him for 8 years. I honestly didn' think he could do a property this big but he seemed confident it was possible. He's never been afraid to say no either in the past.


----------



## Latestarter

40% DTI will work with FHA/VA (credit down to ~580 or so, even lower with good compensating factors). Problem is, it's real difficult to get either on a "farm" loan. I got mine done VA because it was purchased as a rural property with acreage (~19.8), specifically NOT as a farm. VA does NOT have acreage restrictions. Though VA will do farm loans, most banks will not do a VA farm loan. All the VA (and FHA) does is guarantee the loan, they don't actually lend money so it's up to the bank  

No idea if you can do a USDA type loan, or if your state has some sort of money programs available. Often times you can get a loan done with a local lender vice a big name national bank as they are more invested in the local community and are more aware of local issues, trends, values. Also, credit unions are better because they are NOT profit driven, so generally have lower rates on many products, and have same bennies as a local bank. Hope you find something that works.

Sometimes it's better to just go with the person you know and have worked with. Specially if they say they can do it and are honest.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You are in the same state as us so this may help. Our farm loan is through the Farm Service Agency. We actually had 0% down, interest rate is about 4%, and the term is 40 years. (That is done to get the payment down some.) We had to be denied by two banks to qualify. We had good credit so that helped too. We have to actually farm our property and file taxes accordingly. They only track the cattle and hay as that’s what we started with. 

I’ve thought about seeing what they can do as far as developing a business with the goats. I’m just not sure if that’s the direction that God is leading me.


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> You are in the same state as us so this may help. Our farm loan is through the Farm Service Agency. We actually had 0% down, interest rate is about 4%, and the term is 40 years. (That is done to get the payment down some.) We had to be denied by two banks to qualify. We had good credit so that helped too. We have to actually farm our property and file taxes accordingly. They only track the cattle and hay as that’s what we started with.
> 
> I’ve thought about seeing what they can do as far as developing a business with the goats. I’m just not sure if that’s the direction that God is leading me.


 worse thing is we are running out of time. ..mom's offer expires in 5 days...  right now just trying to get a letter to say we are qualified.... mostly just praying...sellers aren't happy. Thanks for the info...might be something to look at.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Maybe get an extension? That’s typically something your realtor can handle...


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Maybe get an extension? That’s typically something your realtor can handle...


She's working on it. We got a preapproval letter! So now we have something to take to them to say we're sorry but are definantly working on it! 
WHAT CRAZYNESS!!!!!  I never thought we'd be able to get a 2nd mortgage without ours being sold or on the market...  DH wanted it in our name so... here it is... not done yet but getting closer!!!  I did call the farm loan agency... we don't qualify b/c we're just hobby farmers....  but she was sending some other options. Figure I should keep things open.


----------



## Mini Horses

Can having mom co-sign help?


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> we don't qualify b/c we're just hobby farmers....


you can change that.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Farm service agency requires three years of farming records prior to the farm loan. At least start keeping records as such so that you’ve started that process.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Farm service agency requires three years of farming records prior to the farm loan. At least start keeping records as such so that you’ve started that process.


----------



## promiseacres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Farm service agency requires three years of farming records prior to the farm loan. At least start keeping records as such so that you’ve started that process.


kind seems to defeat the purpose to help someone "start" farming for real if they have to do it for 3 years prior on their own.... oh and horses aren't livestock. doesn't matter. I think we found a solution for us. And once we're making hay an hopefully selling some, yes.. we can be "real" farmers... 
@Minihorses I think you said have Mom cosign.. well as we found out yesterday she has too high of debt to income ratio to be much "help" on the loan. Though she's going to be paying the 2nd mortgage just it's in our name. She's planning on working more (hopefully that works out) Should just be a short time that we have the 2 if all goes thru with auctioning her current property off. Just scary to think of the what ifs.


----------



## Bruce

Kinda like here. If you are farming, and that means selling minimally $1K of "product" per year, you can skip sales tax on all equipment related to the operation. But how do you get started when the price of everything is "inflated" by 6%? By the time you are selling "product" you've already bought all the expensive equipment and paid tax on it. Can't get that back.

Will Mom have cash once her house sells? That would help the D/I ratio.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Kinda like here. If you are farming, and that means selling minimally $1K of "product" per year, you can skip sales tax on all equipment related to the operation. But how do you get started when the price of everything is "inflated" by 6%? By the time you are selling "product" you've already bought all the expensive equipment and paid tax on it. Can't get that back.
> 
> Will Mom have cash once her house sells? That would help the D/I ratio.


YES! that's the plan.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

We did the three years by having cows at his parents and my grandparents and growing our herd. They also counted some of his experience with crop farming for his uncle. The money/records were based on our cows and what we had done with them but to prove that we had diverse experience, they used the crop farming. Had to write an extensive letter to include with the request.


----------



## promiseacres

So.... the amendment/exetension was approved. Now we have until Oct 15 to get our financing 100% finalized which does require an appraisal of which the house needs to be worth at least 50% . But it's in our hands again. I think I need to find a pt job... I think. IDK, maybe I can give some riding lessons, make some baked goods, or ??


----------



## RollingAcres

Slightly good news so you have a little time to get financing taken care of!


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....I, for one, think your fire is pretty "crowded" now....with all the irons jabbed into it....how ya gonna "fit" anymore in?.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers! It’s in God’s hands! You know that though.


----------



## greybeard

Wehner Homestead said:


> Farm service agency requires three years of farming records prior to the farm loan. At least start keeping records as such so that you’ve started that process.


This is one of the reasons I and a couple others here have always advised everyone to run their 'farm' as a 'for profit' endeavor even if they are just raising pets. For the most part, it has fallen on deaf ears and contributors soundly criticized for offering that advice. There is absolutely no downside to recordkeeping and documenting farm costs and inputs but you'd think we are advocating cutting off one's own arm the way some rail against it.


----------



## Baymule

Not me! You won’t hear me railing against claiming our farm as a business. We bought a double wide on 8 acres with nothing else on it. We have written off everything from fence staples to the metal on the barn. We sell lamb, pork and eggs.


----------



## promiseacres

@greybeard  I see your point and I have records but since we've never sold any hay we've made it wouldn't have mattered. But if we get our farm bought we'll hopefully be on our way to be being part time farmers...  
DH made hay last night, just 108 bales... now we're trying to figure out where it will go. Might have to put it in my trailer  debating on tarping it... but we might need the wagon if we end up doing more... which we don't know yet.... wish we had the farm... we'd have plenty of places to put the hay.


----------



## Mike CHS

GB -  not everyone railed.  We have been keeping every receipt including the almost 3 years that we were prepping for building and were able to start working as a 'for profit' farm the day we moved here permanently as far as taxes and farm status went.


----------



## promiseacres

So. need to sign the loan papers, there were some minor details that weren't right. I am not sure I like doing everything online.... but that's the way they are doing things. but it's definatly taking longer as we look thru it and have questions and then have to wait until office hours to get a response. But we're getting there. Have had to confirm a few things with Mom... right now we're frustrated.. she still has 5 (6 if you count the one gelding that she's given to the boarder) horses. She keeps saying that horses are "cheap" to keep  and accepts that they aren't worth much....  and says fencing is priority on the farm.  I told her we should plan on only 2 of hers coming here for the winter (I think 2 horses are more than fair) especially since she's talked for quite a while of buying another better trail horse .  Josh even had that the thought that she stay here this winter so we can get to work on the house ASAP.  A house/apt for her should be her priority... she agrees then later is back to the same.... IDK maybe it's not a good idea. I understand she needs her independence but if we're getting the loan (which she plans on paying off after her place sells) I guess we feel we have the say on where fence goes and even how many hay burners she has. The 20 acres only has 3-4 acres of goood field currently. We're going to have to tile and do a lot of work to get the rest ready.


----------



## Latestarter

Lots of challenges, hope everything works out for y'all.


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> Lots of challenges, hope everything works out for y'all.


me too..


----------



## CntryBoy777

That "hoop jumping" can really get to ya....just to turn the corner and there is another row of em..........


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> She keeps saying that horses are "cheap" to keep  and accepts that they aren't worth much.... and says fencing is priority on the farm.  I told her we should plan on only 2 of hers coming here for the winter (I think 2 horses are more than fair) especially since she's talked for quite a while of buying another better trail horse . Josh even had that the thought that she stay here this winter so we can get to work on the house ASAP. A house/apt for her should be her priority... she agrees then later is back to the same.... IDK maybe it's not a good idea. I understand she needs her independence but if we're getting the loan (which she plans on paying off after her place sells) I guess we feel we have the say on where fence goes and even how many hay burners she has. The 20 acres only has 3-4 acres of goood field currently. We're going to have to tile and do a lot of work to get the rest ready.



Puzzling.  I'm not sure I understand this financial arrangement.
You are 'getting the loan' but she's going to "pay it off"?

Sounds like 'she' would have a lot of say about a lot of different things, including how many 'hayburners' are on the place.


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> Puzzling.  I'm not sure I understand this financial arrangement.
> You are 'getting the loan' but she's going to "pay it off"?
> 
> Sounds like 'she' would have a lot of say about a lot of different things, including how many 'hayburners' are on the place.


Yes and no.... honestly we need another pow wow again with us having to get the loan.... it's definitly changed things


----------



## promiseacres

promiseacres said:


> Yes and no.... honestly we need another pow wow again with us having to get the loan.... it's definitly changed things


Problem is being somewhat self sufficient is very important to Josh and I.... and even when she sells her place she won' t have $ long term to survive on by herself (frankly she already has too much credit card debt)  So have extra hay burners make no sense.


----------



## greybeard

Has she looked into a reverse mortgage for her place?  They 'can' be a pretty good deal for elderly people who want to live out their days at their home, while getting some incoming revenue, instead of selling outright and having to buy a new place.
(it may not qualify)


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> Has she looked into a reverse mortgage for her place?  They 'can' be a pretty good deal for elderly people who want to live out their days at their home, while getting some incoming revenue, instead of selling outright and having to buy a new place.
> (it may not qualify)


She doesn't want to stay there, it's too expensive of a location. Taxes are plainly insane plus the house is way too big for her by herself. Her utilities are quite expensive. And she's there over 90 minutes from any family. Might work if her boarders were useful but they have proven otherwise. Idk. I want a farm and help Mom but at what cost... i am very much am in the middle.  with our family of 5 on 1 income  we can't afford much extra even with 20 acres. Especially looking at the amount of work it needs. I guess it comes down to will it be our place with a space for Mom. Or her place with us using parts of it? At this point DH is definitely willing to assume payments once we sell our place.


----------



## Bruce

Interesting juggling job there Promise. If you can swing the mortgage on the new place for even a couple of months, your current place should be sold and you can let Mom do whatever she wants with the money from selling her house. Like maybe building a place to live on your new farm? OR ... paying off her debt and learning to live within her cash means


----------



## Baymule

If y'all can swing the payment, then it might be better to do that, so there is never any tussle over any financials. Do you have siblings that would "want their share"? Let mom use her money to build herself a small house and take care of her horses. If she is struggling to keep them fed, then she might see the light and sell some to a more manageable level.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Interesting juggling job there Promise. If you can swing the mortgage on the new place for even a couple of months, your current place should be sold and you can let Mom do whatever she wants with the money from selling her house. Like maybe building a place to live on your new farm? OR ... paying off her debt and learning to live within her cash means





Baymule said:


> If y'all can swing the payment, then it might be better to do that, so there is never any tussle over any financials. Do you have siblings that would "want their share"? Let mom use her money to build herself a small house and take care of her horses. If she is struggling to keep them fed, then she might see the light and sell some to a more manageable level.



Agree. Unless there are qualified reasons Mom can't live alone and she concurs, but even then, if she pays off a loan, I would think title to the property would change. She is going to take a BIG tax hit if she doesn't roll the profit from selling her house into a sheltered outlay, such as buying herself a new primary residence.


----------



## Bruce

I'm pretty sure that is old tax law @greybeard. I believe you can sell your primary residence and not pay taxes even if you don't roll it into another primary. But you have to have lived in the primary for 3 of the prior 5 years. I doubt the Trump tax law would have changed that but could be wrong.


----------



## promiseacres

well, intially I think we were thinking she would pay off the property and pay for a new home on the property and the property would be in a trust...  but have yet to meet with a lawyer.. yeah I know.. we need to do that. just so hard to determine how to proceed until we are set with yes we're getting the place. But we are closer. sent the application in. getting more details to the bank.  We can definatly afford the payments once we sell ours..

A bit of  Good news Mom's place was being shown today.  Mom said they liked it and talking to the bank!!! 
I'm really hoping we can all sit down this weekend and talk about the changes we've had to make and what it means for the future. We're "bike" camping (no horses in my kiddos language) not far from Mom so hoping she comes over for some relaxation and talk.


----------



## Bruce

Wouldn't hurt to talk to the lawyer BEFORE you buy the property and figure out what the best route is.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Wouldn't hurt to talk to the lawyer BEFORE you buy the property and figure out what the best route is.


yep... I told DH that the other day... it's TIME!


----------



## promiseacres

ok getting there. I think. had a good conversation with Mom Sunday. Not sure we agree on all points but are going to get an apt with a lawyer.  Sent more papers to the loan officer.
Had a good weekend camping. Came home to my haflinger  a bit sore on the front (he has foundered in the past) Chore girl fed the wrong hay. I told her via text and on the chore sheet get the hay out of the TRAILER, she got the new fresh higher quality hay out of the shed !! DH stilll says it's my fault...  
have 2 rabbit's due for litters this week. and am down to 3 VL for sale, and had 2 inquiries over the weekend on them. Now if I can get the mini rex to move...  have a show in Oct. hoping can move some of them then.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad to see you getting a lawyer involved.  Family verbal "Agreements" have a tendency to ruin many otherwise healthy relationships.  Especially with one getting closer to an elderly state.


----------



## Bruce

That is for sure, ask @CntryBoy777. 

Everyone should be comfortable with a legal agreement whether they think they need it or not.


----------



## greybeard

And, imo..each &  all parties should have their own independent attorney.


----------



## Mini Horses

You are 'getting the loan' but she's going to "pay it off"?


So you can't count on that happening.   AGREE, attorney to set up agreements.   Also, just because she pays off a debt does NOT make the property switch to her name.  Heck, she can pay the balance of mine for me....


----------



## Baymule

Do you have any brothers or sisters that would "want their share"? A lawyer would definitely be needed.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, and if Mom owns the place that is a distinct possibility.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Do you have any brothers or sisters that would "want their share"? A lawyer would definitely be needed.



That seems a bit 'premature' at this point in time. Proceeds from sale of her home I would think would be hers. I'm sure all hope she lives a very long life and may need the cash yet, which is why I said "each and all parties (including her) should have their own attorney".

Running out of $$ before running out of life can be just about as bad as the opposite scenario.


----------



## promiseacres

ok. so seeing the lawyer tomorrow morning. the appraisal is done and just waiting for the report, maybe today?? 
In any case we're moving right along.
 My Mom intially wanted to do a "basic" trust and just leave everything, $, ect (with some of her spending habits.. don't know what that will be...) to myself, my 2 sisters and my niece (who will get her Mom's share). Which is fine... but my share needs to be the farm and we don't want to have to buy them out. I think it's a given that  in the future the property will be appraised for more money that we are paying for it AND with us putting our time and money and effort into it. We need the farm protected for us, especially if something else did happen to my DH since he's our only income. @greybeard At this time Mom doesn't want a separate lawyer...  

We are truly trying to be as fair as possible. Right now since she made the orginal offer on the farm hers, mine and DH's name will be on the property since we're getting the loan. Probably should have not looked at properties until hers was sold I guess. But this farm came along and at such a great price... We're all for her focusing her $ on building her home and us continuing paying the mortgage once we get the house livable for the kids and our current home sold. She could hang out and just be retired. But right now she's insistant that she pay off the farm mortgage ASAP...   she is still insistant on keeping 5 horses.. which at this point she doesn't even have enough hay to feed them this winter.  
And having found out some of her financial decisions... we're justifiably worried. For example she bought my niece a car last year (she's a single Mom, has health issues, ect) it immediatly had major problems. Mom paid for it to be fixed... so niece decided after that she didn't want it but wanted a different car and Mom helped her get it. So Mom paid off the first car and gave it to her brother. But she still thinks she'll have tons of money after it's all said and done. Like her insisting on fencing all 20 acres (even though we're only planning on 5 acres for pens/pastures). We can't even plan on making 100% of our own hay next year b/c of the work the pasture/land needs. only 3 acres will be ready for planting in the spring. The rest needs tiling to make it truly usable as either hay or pasture. IDK. Things you do to get your dream place....   We'll see what the lawyer says tomorrow. Right now she can't buy it without us and we can't buy it without her.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> And having found out some of her financial decisions... we're justifiably worried. For example she bought my niece a car last year (she's a single Mom, has health issues, ect) it immediatly had major problems. Mom paid for it to be fixed... so niece decided after that she didn't want it but wanted a different car and Mom helped her get it. So Mom paid off the first car and gave it to her brother.



Pretty much sounds like normal parenting of adult children nowadays, Buying a used car is nowhere near over the top.

How many figures would be involved in paying off the farm loan?



promiseacres said:


> My Mom intially wanted to do a "basic" trust and just leave everything, $, ect (with some of her spending habits.. don't know what that will be...) to myself, my 2 sisters and my niece (who will get her Mom's share).



If that's what Mom wanted, then that's probably what Mom should have done.


----------



## promiseacres

A trust was fine with us until we learned she couldn't buy a farm for 120,000 by herself and she cant also afford to stay much longer in her current place.  And previous we were looking at the ones for 275000 and up that she said she afford prior.

And I am fine if she wanted her own place....most days she would be fine just needs a property that is less expensive. 
 But 1. We do plan on moving at some point 2. We really don't have time to maintain hers and ours... both are reasons we decided to combine.  I think it will work out. Just need to figure out the details.


----------



## Bruce

I would definitely be concerned about the equal parceling out of her assets when she dies if her assets are the farm you own part of and live on. I think you would be better off holding the mortgage than her paying it off.


----------



## promiseacres

well.. 1 step forward, 2 steps back...  house needs too much work to get the loan... but property appraises for more than the loan.... so on to finding another loan...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just makes ya want to "spit Fire"....doesn't it?.....such the emotional wringer, for sure..... .....


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry PA... Seems it's never the perfect situation, and never easy therefore. Hope you can pull a rabbit out of a hat or something.


----------



## promiseacres

so have 2 other loan officers/companies that MIGHT be able to do something. 1 the officer is going to stop by and see the house tonight in person.  @CntryBoy777  yes spitting mad that my current home with an expiration date as a manufactured is worth more than a house that just needs some TLC and updating but has stood up through 100 years.....there's nothing unsafe or unsound according to the appraiser, just isn't up todate on floors ( I assume he means the carpets as those old wood floors will outlast him, no holes or anything), plaster and 1 spot of missing siding.  Anyways... we're still working on it. have a couple more weeks...


----------



## Bruce

The mortgage company turned you down because of old carpets and some missing siding?? 
If the house is 100 years old, I'd tell them to look under the carpet. Odds are you have hardwood floors under it. I don't think there was much in the way of wall to wall 100 years ago.


----------



## Latestarter

Don't quote me on this, but the mortgage company may have turned the loan down because of the overall condition of the house and amount/cost of work required to bring it up to "today's standard of livability"... Justsayin... After the recent mortgage and RE crash which is just coming up on 10 years, lenders haven't forgotten and are very risk averse... They are most comfy lending money on cookie cutter houses in massive subdevelopements, that "everyone" will be interested in buying... The "one offs", rural properties, old run down/outdated homes and fixer uppers generally require substantial down payments (low loan to value LTV) or if a fixerupper/flip, a borrower that has a history of doing so successfully hence a long standing _short term_ loan relationship with the lender in question.

It's not "undo-able" but it takes a specific type of lender to get those type loans. Generally they are small local banks or credit unions who know the area/properties/people involved. As a last ditch effort, you might consider advertising for an "Angel Investor" to help you. They are people with lots of cash who will invest it short term to folks who can't get a loan any other way. It's not loan sharking but a personal loan between people. It's generally for biz startups etc. but you might reach an investor willing to loan you the purchase price plus cost of repairs based on a re-fi after the work is done, to pay the investor back. But you better be damned sure the repairs/upgrades will allow you to get that refinance loan.

You could also try for a construction type loan to cover the re-hab of the property to bring it up to today's lender desired standards. Just some thoughts shared in an effort to help.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> yes spitting mad that my current home with an expiration date as a manufactured is worth more than a house that just needs some TLC and updating but has stood up through 100 years.....


so..... sell yours and use the proceeds to buy the other property?
 no need for a loan or anyone else's  $$ that way.


----------



## Latestarter

Yup... that would work as well...


----------



## promiseacres

Other than we still have a mortgage on the first one, it would need to have sold already and  the lead paint would not be good for the kids .. we will  see either someone will work with us or not...  if not I will just have to deal with no barn and noisy neighbors dogs... could definitely  be worse. Perhaps it' just not meant to be.


----------



## promiseacres

So, am working on a "to do" list for the farm to show the new lender we don't have a complete money pit on our hands. He's is doing a similar thing, of having bought a old farm house and renovating so seems very willing to work with us. But needs some "plans on paper" and wants to see we're on the same page.  A part of me just wants to give up... we've about 2 weeks to the new deadline on the offer. Seems impossible. 
Also have some feelers out for an actual ag loan. 
Feeling like I'm getting sick..exhausted, achey went to the chiropractor so hoping it's short lived.   DH is working late late again so he's not being much help.


----------



## Latestarter

things work out, one way or another, to eliminate all the stress you've been dealing with.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> and the lead paint would not be good for the kids


Do you KNOW that there is lead paint? Not all old paint has lead. I would get it tested before deciding you need to do the expensive "lead remediation".



promiseacres said:


> A part of me just wants to give up... we've about 2 weeks to the new deadline on the offer. Seems impossible.


I know it is hard but keep at it


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Do you KNOW that there is lead paint? Not all old paint has lead. I would get it tested before deciding you need to do the expensive "lead remediation".


 thanks. we already had it tested so yes we know. BUT as long as we use the guidlines (keeping dust down, using chemical removal vs sanders) and bagging it. Indiana says we're good to remove it and dispose of it. 

@Latestarter yes one way or another...LOL but I do say the 2,3, 4 times a day I'm outside getting barked at by the neighbors dogs is a VERY good motivator!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> thanks. we already had it tested so yes we know. BUT as long as we use the guidlines (keeping dust down, using chemical removal vs sanders) and bagging it. Indiana says we're good to remove it and dispose of it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## promiseacres

well the letter and estimate report is off! I think I"m going to call another bank though about Ag loans... they haven't responded to my online request but sooner is better for me. 

Special, our chocolate Mini rex doe had 3 babies a little before noon.  All look great!


----------



## promiseacres

Well the lender is to talk to my Mom today, wants to make sure we're all on the same page.... or that's what I assume when he requested her number or her to call him. If he's willing to work with us we still have to apply for the loan AND most likely get another exension approved by the sellers. I'm exhausted when I think about it all. I did talk to another lender (a local Credit union) yesterday. There ag program wouldn't work for us but she forwarded our information to their regular mortgage lenders.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> Well the lender is to talk to my Mom today, wants to make sure we're all on the same page.... or that's what I assume when he requested her number or her to call him.


Why does the lender need to talk to anyone beside the applicant and credit references?
Is she a co-signer for this loan?


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> Why does the lender need to talk to anyone beside the applicant and credit references?
> Is she a co-signer for this loan?


As she is not only providing the down payment but also helping with the repairs. I was very forthright with our plans.


----------



## promiseacres

Went riding this afternoon. Just at home. Jocelyn is doing great with Rayne. And the cooler temps are nice. Finally figured out how to get Richie's easy boots on. He doesn't mind them at all. 

   
Lender said one more thing to verify then we start the application. Should know tomorrow...   happy but...yes am ready to get moving on it. Or not.


----------



## Bruce

OK, what are "Easy boots"?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> OK, what are "Easy boots"?



An alternative to shoes. A "glove" that goes over the hoof.

https://www.easycareinc.com/our_boots/Easyboot-Epic.asp


----------



## Bruce

So for hard surfaces for a horse that doesn't usually wear shoes?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> So for hard surfaces for a horse that doesn't usually wear shoes?


Yes.  To protect the hoof. The trails around us aren't rocky but he gets tender hoofed on asphalt.  We don't ride on it much but someday I want to go on other trails where shoes are reccommended. These are an alternative my barefoot farrier fits and sells. Really pretty neat as shoes can cause their own issues.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is something I had not seen before.  There were a couple of times I could have used them if I had known they were available.


----------



## promiseacres

I had heard of them. And I am sure regular farriers aren't at all supportive of them. There are tons of different brands, all with good and bad reviews. Was glad to have her fit him properly and they are the same she uses on her haflinger cross. We knew he may need some extra care with his past founder. His hooves have been growing so fast this summer I hadn't been able to get them on. So I have a rasp and can rasp him between trims. Fortunately he is super patient about his feet as I learn to use them, if we do go to anywhere rocky I will look into them for all our horses. 
At $75 for used or $150-200 per new pair it makes more sense for us rather than regular shoes. Which are $80 & up to set every 6 weeks. I am sure they won't last forever but should last us a few years. If anything breaks parts are replaceable. They even make mini sized.


----------



## Baymule

I have always kept my horses barefoot. It doesn't make sense for me to keep shoes on them when I don't get to ride much and when I do, it is on soft ground. 

Keep hanging in there and don't give up. You can make this happen. I would not put Mom's name on the property, were it me. You might run into a snag down the line with your siblings. For future reference, keep a log of time spent helping your Mom, date and times. Just in case you need to prove that you were her caretaker. Then bill the estate for the hourly wages. It should be more than "her" share of your farm.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> For future reference, keep a log of time spent helping your Mom, date and times. Just in case you need to prove that you were her caretaker. Then bill the estate for the hourly wages. It should be more than "her" share of your farm.



I personally, could never bring myself to even consider doing that.
One cares for their elderly parents for the same reason they cared for their own children, for the same reason those silver haired parents cared for us when we were young......out of an act of love, with absolutely no expectations, payments, reasons, or  reimbursement of any kind other than love returned. 

If someone does it for fiscal compensation or even thinks about future fiscal or physical considerations,  they're doing it for all the wrong reasons and should let someone else care for them.


----------



## Pastor Dave

It sounded like Bay's context was in relation to siblings or other heirs of PA, and not the relationship she has with her mother. I agree with you GB on taking care of someone for the right reasons, but sometimes the relstionships and ties with siblings and heirs get strained and sometimes measures are needed to be taken.


----------



## greybeard

Pastor Dave said:


> It sounded like Bay's context was in relation to siblings or other heirs of PA, and not the relationship she has with her mother.


I never thought otherwise.
However, I have far too often seen the elderly covertly used as legal chattel. I have seen way too many times, the old "Well, I should get 'this' because I took care of them..."



When my own twin a few years ago, showed me a rather vindictive draft of his last will and testament, I reminded him how his (our) own father's will began. _Out of the Natural Love and Affection that Exists Between a Parent and their Children..._
(I was not included in his will, didn't expect or want to be, nor would I have ever accepted anything from it) 
And to do as Bay suggested, to keep 'records' beforehand simply to fiscally prove this, that or the other after a parent  or other loved one is deceased?
I could have no part of it for any reason.

The Book says to Honor them. Doesn't say anything about monetizing them.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> They even make mini sized.


But do they come in fashion colors?? 

They do seem good for someone who doesn't often need to ride on hard surfaces, especially if they can do the hoof trimming themselves.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Is it similar to what they used on donkies to have donkey basketball games?.....I truly do not mean to offend anyone, but it was a fact of life when growing up....so, was just wondering.....


----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Is it similar to what they used on donkies to have donkey basketball games?.....I truly do not mean to offend anyone, but it was a fact of life when growing up....so, was just wondering.....


Probably similar. Not sure what offense there is o take...


----------



## CntryBoy777

They would use a cover that protected the wood floor of the basketball court.....it was popular as a fundraiser...long ago....there were always laughs to be had and bumps and bruises too....


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Probably similar. Not sure what offense there is to take...


Me either! I do remember donkey basketball though I don't remember if I ever saw it in person or just on TV or something.


----------



## promiseacres

Looks like I am doing another loan application tomorrow.... the credit union said they would approve a loan on the property...  so onward we go.


----------



## farmerjan

Good luck....


----------



## Latestarter

Way to go! Good luck and  smooth sailing ahead!


----------



## Baymule

I would never, ever advocate monetizing one's parents. My point was that many times siblings swoop in to grab everything they can, and in this case, it will be the OP's home and farm. Without proper paperwork and documents, it has the ability to get ugly. I am not saying that it would get ugly, just that it could, so doing all the legalities beforehand would be the prudent thing to do.

I myself, cared for my elderly mother, and she lived with us. I am blessed with siblings who agreed with what ever I did. I kept them informed weekly and never did or made decisions without them. My brother pre-deceased my mother, so I then included my SIL. When Mom died, I divided up her estate as was in her trust and will. No squabbles, not even a mild disagreement.

Not everyone is so blessed. I hope that Promise Acres is blessed with good family and never has a cross word with her siblings. But get it in writing, legal, signed and notarized. Then my wish for her and her family is many years of enjoyment with her mother living next to them and they will be there for her should she need help and care.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule I didn't think you would. and know your advice is welcome, along with everyone elses. I'm glad to hear all sides, we will take all advice, might not use it all. but again like to hear all sides, I know I don't always respond to every comment, but am "masticating" it all. At this point the property will be titled in ours and Mom's names. We are meeting the lawyer at a family trust workshop (cancelled the last appt as this is "free" and honestly didn't think we'd still be moving forward). At this point  is my Mom's preference, that of having the property in a trust. I don't even know if that's possible at this point... since we're getting the loan. 
 Personally I am not worried about my 2 sisters. They neither would step up to care for Mom nor do I think they'd try to get their "fair" share out of the property. Now my niece is a different story, her mother, my oldest sister passed away years ago so she'll get her share. She has a different way of thinking and though she lived as my little sister for years... I don't trust her. In fact she laid blame on me and my sisters for some issues she had a few years back when I told her our plans. In any case I've been very blunt with Mom that I do not want to loose the property in the future b/c we "owe" my sisters & niece their share of the future value of the property, especially if we are putting our $$ and time into it. I know she understands that. At this point I'm not sure the best route, personally I think a mortgage in DH & I's name would be best long term. But we'll see. We want Mom to feel comfortable about her future also, in case she does need care as she ages.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I would never, ever advocate monetizing one's parents. My point was that many times siblings swoop in to grab everything they can, and in this case, it will be the OP's home and farm. Without proper paperwork and documents, it has the ability to get ugly. I am not saying that it would get ugly, just that it could, so doing all the legalities beforehand would be the prudent thing to do.



I cannot help what siblings or other relatives or persons might do. My eldest sister was executor for my father's estate. Had she elected to find a way to keep it all for herself or give it away, I would have done as I always do and simply followed the last line in my sig.


----------



## promiseacres

So hoping to hear back today. Lender is wanting us to do a bridge loan at this time. Needing more information on terms...  it will require us to get our place appraised again... so will have some more up front costs. But it's a possibility.  Mom's house is getting shown tonight... 


Took kids to a rabbit show Saturday. They got lots of ribbons, nothing outstanding but they had fun. Sold 2 rabbits this weekend. Still no bites on the mini rex. so putting them on "sale" then they''ll get culled... just can't keep them all.


----------



## RollingAcres

As long as the kids had fun, that's all that matters.


----------



## Baymule

Another thing to think about, and it is something that no one ever wants to have to face. Should your Mom become incapacitated and require to be placed in a nursing home, in many states, their residence is attached for payment. When they die, the state can step in and sell the property for payment. It is something else to plan ahead for. The state will go back for years, tracking down income and real estate to find the money trail.


----------



## promiseacres

We are approved yet again! Now for the extension.


----------



## Latestarter

Go get em' PA!


----------



## Baymule

I know the roller coaster ride we took when we bought this place was a terrible experience. But we hung in there and were able to close on our house and land. You hang in there and don't give up!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Another thing to think about, and it is something that no one ever wants to have to face. Should your Mom become incapacitated and require to be placed in a nursing home, in many states, their residence is attached for payment. When they die, the state can step in and sell the property for payment. It is something else to plan ahead for. The state will go back for years, tracking down income and real estate to find the money trail.


Depends. It is true in the case of Medicaid, but not so much in the case of Medicare, tho Medicare will not cover much of long term nursing care costs, even with supplement.
(Medicaid is usually state....Medicare is federal..there is a huge difference...state has little or nothing to do with Medicare)

But you are correct. It's called Estate Recovery. After death, several different entities (not least of which is IRS) can and do go back a number of years (3 I think) and claw back or recoup a lot of the deceased's assets if for no other reason than to assess any death/inheritance taxes.

Used to be some elderly would try to give everything away before they died but that is now limited to I 'think' a max of $12,000...maybe $14,000/year per offspring and it must be IRS approved ahead of time.
The days of the elderly giving away their assets to their children and dying with no taxable $$ or assets is long gone.

Another reason everyone including the elderly always needs their own attorney/financial adviser. Always.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hang in there!


----------



## promiseacres

well, they approved an extension for 6 weeks from today.   lastt chance...but is my last option for a loan... so off we go again.


----------



## RollingAcres

Good luck! If it's meant to be, it will be.


----------



## Bruce

Still on the merry-go-round! That is good. It will slow to a stop soon and you can get off at your new property.


----------



## Baymule

It will make you crazy.


----------



## promiseacres

Yes it's been quite the ride. I think I see a light though. 
And Mom's property has a 2nd showing tomorrow, someone wants to see it again. So perhaps just God's timing.  
Need to get the breezeway cleaned up so we can start the wood burner....hate using the lp furnace. Oh and get the pool attended to also. Plenty of things to do... hopefully will go riding on the trails Monday.


----------



## promiseacres

Well we did get the pool winterized last weekend. Some wood split. Then did go riding last Monday. 
 Need to get the house cleaned up, girls need clothes switched out, and yes that breezeway needs lots of attention still... Appraisals are ordered... So house needs lots of attention though I hesitate until I know WHEN they'll be coming to do that. Wish our skylights were finished... oh well it appraised decently last time. 
Mom's place did show well a 2nd time. supposedly Mom is supposed to get an offer. sooo that makes things interesting if we have to move her and her horses this winter.... she still has 5! And she's willing to take 2 to an auction just not to any old auction but a Morgan auction but of course she missed the deadline again.  Am looking into the Spring auction... and put them on Craigslist... Am trying not to worry about hay and hay prices... ( God will provide even in this right?? ) 

Oh and a doe needs bred. Have 6 VL leaving on Wednesday for National Convention, 4 will be headed to Alaska, I told the new owner I'd attempt breeding her before she left. We will see. Have 2 mini rex to palapate, pretty sure the older doe is bred. Not sure about the younger one but she did lift on her own. Also need to get the heat lamps up in the rabbit shed. Once the 6 leave, the 2 left outside will come in. 1 may go to my farrier as a companion to her bunny. Oh and have 2 coming from New Mexico. Hoping we'll get some better hindquarters... Praying they pass presentation! It will be one week from next Monday.


----------



## Latestarter

Busy life...


----------



## misfitmorgan

Finally caught up! I hope all works out with your new dream place. I know we went thru h*ll when we were trying to buy a place last year but finally got it all worked out and got the place...not the one we wanted at first but second choice.


----------



## promiseacres

misfitmorgan said:


> Finally caught up! I hope all works out with your new dream place. I know we went thru h*ll when we were trying to buy a place last year but finally got it all worked out and got the place...not the one we wanted at first but second choice.


Thanks! I remember your roller coaster ride!


----------



## promiseacres

We got the insurance quote today, just to make sure we wouldn't have an issue if it was uninsurable. Good news it's insurable. Crazy thing is comparing their replacement prices to the appraisal numbers. The first appraisal put the house and 3 buildings at $45,000, the insurance says replacement would be $390,000! NOW I KNOW they're looking at things from different views (apples and oranges ) and not quite the same thing.  BUT WOW!  that definatly blows my mind. Still waiting on the bank, they'll be doing the new appraisal this week?  Hoping to hear soon... so I can get the house all spiffy...  
Sunday we cut down a bunch of popular & mulberry saplings (a few could have been called trees ) that were growing where they didn't need to be (like right next to the house, ect). It looks nicer in those areas. Josh and I have been sick... guess from the girls. I'm still trying to get ready for our final camping trip that we are planning for this weekend too, (with horses). Excited but hard to get it all done b/c don't forget I'm also getting bunnies ready to go on their big trip tomorrow...I think they are ready to go though. Just get the carriers and the feed all ready.  sigh. I need a nap. SO Glad I talked him into buying a bit more hay rather than baling. I think one or both of us would have ended up in the hospital. Just bad colds but definatly feel it when we are active.


----------



## RollingAcres

That's quite a huge differences!
You really have so much going on! Please take care and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bruce

Costs an awful lot to build these days!


----------



## Baymule

I wish our old house had burnt totally down. It was insured for $230,000 instead of the paltry under 100K we sold it for. Some things just don’t match up!


----------



## Latestarter

Get to feeling better...


----------



## promiseacres

Cancelled our camping trip as DH had to work.. he really needs a break. But went trail riding John and Jocelyn. Today is trick or treating at the state park.  trees were lovely.


----------



## RollingAcres

Nice


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry the camping trip had to be cancelled... Kinda explains that "smile" you've got going on there...   Looks kinda gray and damp... Hope the ride was enjoyable at the least.


----------



## promiseacres

LOL. no it was a fun ride. I personally just don't take good photos but wanted 1 of all of us and the yellow leaves.


----------



## promiseacres

Today was a great day. 
Velveteen lops were presented again and they got a pass for the new COD (certificate of development ) . Two more passes and they will be an approved breed. 
Love the new COD shorter ears for SR'S and no minimum ear lengths for JR'S.   We had 1 homegrown VL doe that was shown and placed 1st place Broken SR doe. And getting two VL having brought from New Mexico. The buck was 3rd/10 broken jr buck and the doe was 2nd/20 solid SR doe ! 

And on top of it all... our farm to be appraised this time around $15,000 MORE than the first appraisal.  
 we might go horse camping this weekend. And so far we have 4 gallon buckets of Halloween candy...


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> And so far we have 4 gallon buckets of Halloween candy...


And halloween isn't even here yet! Did you go out for early voting and early trick or treating?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> And halloween isn't even here yet! Did you go out for early voting and early trick or treating?


Yeah state park did theirs on Saturday and tonight was the community centers event at town park. Tomorrow we will do a trunk or treat at our church. Lots of games for the kids


----------



## promiseacres

So this is our homegrown doe (Promise Acre Susan B Anthony)


 that not only place 1st but won Best of Opposite Sex Variety (She was in the TOP 4 at the show!!)  She is on her way to Alaska.... but I have several siblings yet...better ones. Megan the COD holder liked her a lot, she thought she would beat her solid doe for Best Opp Sex overall... but that's ok.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Love that picture,


----------



## promiseacres

So more good news. The appraisal on our place was $36,000 higher than 2 years ago... we have plenty of equity in the 2 properties!  
We did get to camp Friday night... by Friday morning our battery in the camper had died due to running the furnace... but we stayed for the CMO (won 1st place in the 5 plate)   Stayed afterwards took all the kids for a trail ride (only Jocelyn wanted to do the CMO so the other two went to friends) then a costume contest and supper. It is a good group of people. (sorry if you already saw the unicorn pic already... it's a favorite )


----------



## Baymule

I love the unicorn picture. I love it that you, as a family, camp and ride your horses. You are giving your children a truly precious gift. 

that is good news on the appraisal!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> I love the unicorn picture. I love it that you, as a family, camp and ride your horses. You are giving your children a truly precious gift.
> 
> that is good news on the appraisal!


I truly feel blessed to be able to do all this. God has answered so many of my prayers in positive ways lately... and riding with my family is just one... definitely a dream come true. My mom took my sisters and I as teens... camping and trails... just is natural I share it with my kids. In fact DH went horse camping with my family when I was away at college..


----------



## Mini Horses

Insurance! --  YES, they base it on "today's" cost to build.  I've told everyone, if you see smoke do NOT call FD for about an hour.  Heck, I could put up mansion & have $$$ left!

OOOOhhhhh, trail rides were always a fav of mine.  Family not involved but, I went with a group and we had such fun!   Haven't had a riding horse of my own in over 20 yrs BUT -- still have my saddle!!    Yep, ya never know when you may get another horse.   I've seen some ads that were really tempting.   But have friends with well broke horses that I can ride whenever...they feed and vet   So a pretty good deal.  I "may" own another to ride in the future.


----------



## Latestarter

Got a selfie with a partial smile this time! Nice to see happy, and so glad all these good things are finally lining up for you!


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> Got a selfie with a partial smile this time! Nice to see happy, and so glad all these good things are finally lining up for you!


that was JUST for you Latestarter!


----------



## Bruce

Good news on the appraisal! That should make things easier.


----------



## promiseacres

closing date is set!! ack! next tuesday the 20th!


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s wonderful news!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Yay! That's great news!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats! Hope all goes smoothly for you!


----------



## misfitmorgan

AWESOME!!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## Baymule

Closing! Hooray! We want pictures!


----------



## promiseacres

https://www.trulia.com/p/in/medaryv...ille-in-47957--2049601294?mid=12#lil-mediaTab

So all is on track. We take possession at closing. Mom has an offer on her place... it's all working out.


----------



## Baymule

I like it. I counted something like 6 different colors of paint, not counting the wallpaper. LOL Does mildew count as a color? LOL 
The house is BIG, plenty of room! A nice metal barn, land, what a bargain! You have your work cut out for you, but what a fabulous place! This was meant to be!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> I like it. I counted something like 6 different colors of paint, not counting the wallpaper. LOL Does mildew count as a color? LOL
> The house is BIG, plenty of room! A nice metal barn, land, what a bargain! You have your work cut out for you, but what a fabulous place! This was meant to be!


There's no good picture of the 80' corn crib....with metal stamped sides...


----------



## Baymule

This is a great place. Y'all are going to be so happy there.


----------



## promiseacres

Soon I will flood this thread with our improvements...  and the challenges...


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> Soon I will flood this thread with our improvements...  and the challenges...


Prepare to spend tons of $$$$.
No doubt you have saved $$  your whole life for this...time to put it to work.


----------



## Baymule

Yes, you will spend money, but you will save lots of money by doing the work yourself.


----------



## Mike CHS

That place is going to be a lot of work but I think you know that.  It's also going to be your place and sit the way you want it to.  That has a whole lot of potential but if you haven't yet, I would have a termite inspection done.  We got a couple of surprises that weren't expensive to remedy but would have been at a later date.


----------



## greybeard

Are termite inspections not normally done before closing??
I would think lenders would insist on one before approving a loan, I know they did when I got a mortgage in Pcola Fla, but it's been about 40 years since I borrowed any $$ for a property purchase. 
I can't imagine being able to accurately estimate a building's value without first knowing if there is termite damage or current infestation before tendering a bid.


----------



## Latestarter

Generally on a residential property, a termite inspection is a requirement by the lender. I suppose it could be waived with a large enough down payment (like many other stipulations - money has a way of eliminating road blocks). Really happy for you folks! Seems it's all coming together for you just as you wanted/needed. The fun has yet to begin in earnest, but not much longer and you'll be "in it!"


----------



## promiseacres

Yes all inspections are done. No bugs!  We need to treat the well but am told it's not uncommon and a minor thing. 
We will be putting in a new septic come Spring through. It's just not up to code and super small. Have already contacted the health dept. On that. So will be ordering soil tests before that.


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Soon I will flood this thread with our improvements...  and the challenges...


Starting with the obvious mold! How long has that house been vacant?



greybeard said:


> Are termite inspections not normally done before closing??


Not here, no termites.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Starting with the obvious mold! How long has that house been vacant?
> 
> 
> Not here, no termites. Yet


IF one believes in GW, the subterranean termites will be moving soon,into a board near you.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Starting with the obvious mold! How long has that house been vacant?


Atleast 12-18 months is my understanding. BUT am doubtful the elderly couple went upstairs much in the last 10+ years before that... we are going to be going down to the studs in 100% of the upstairs.  All the plaster is going to be torn out and drywall hung. We still need to see what's under the paneling downstairs...  We probably are a bit crazy... but I LOVE old houses.... so does DH. And he's been totally on board with wanting to do this. I will admit I wouldn't take this on without him...  He's dreaming of making cabinets even...  
First thing is to get the siding fixed and check the roof over good. No current leaks that we know of but definately concerned about around the old chimney.


----------



## Bruce

Much as I like keeping the old, with as much mold as I can see in those pictures, I would strip the walls as well. Get those kids working! How often do they get permission to rip the house apart?


----------



## Latestarter

But then with the mold, and known lead paint, do you really want the kids in there breathing in all the dust that will inevitably be stirred up?


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> But then with the mold, and known lead paint, do you really want the kids in there breathing in all the dust that will inevitably be stirred up?


Yeah. We are investing in masks. Our ds who is 10 may help but dd #2 has asthma induced allergies and dd#3 is 3...so don't plan on their help.


----------



## Bruce

Get the masks with the side cartridges. Not the plain paper things. 

I had forgotten (or didn't know ??) about the known lead paint. Gotta be really careful with that. No sanding.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Get the masks with the side cartridges. Not the plain paper things.
> 
> I had forgotten (or didn't know ??) about the known lead paint. Gotta be really careful with that. No sanding.


Yep. I think we already have one.


----------



## Bruce

Need more, don't want to limit the number of workers based on number of masks


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Need more, don't want to limit the number of workers based on number of masks


Do I need one for you???


----------



## Baymule

He’ll bring his own!


----------



## Bruce

yep, I have my own.


----------



## promiseacres

so Mom countered her offer... but then had to reject it... they just didn't want to give her time to get out....IDK crazyness. they wanted her out by Dec 16... Not sure how they thought that would work. So... she also feels at this time she can afford to not auction it... makes us nervous (she has changed her plan 7 times in the last 5 days...) DH is a planner so this is making things very stressful for him. ... but I guess if things get too tight we have can figure things out.  This is just too good of opportunity for our family. Just frustrating as this will definately limit our ability to get in the house and do work.. DH is hesitant to start demoing...in case we had to resell it...but I really think we can make it work. Timeline just need to change somehow. (do we try to get the basics done ASAP so we can just sell our place, or do we push it off and take more time and somehow maintain things and not count on Mom selling any time soon...?) but tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope it all goes smoothly for you!!


----------



## Baymule

The hand of the Lord is in this. Take a deep breath, He's got you covered. It may be rough, it may have rocky moments, but the Lord has led you here, He has given you this opportunity and your family is meant to be here. Faith, love and hard work will see you through.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> DH is hesitant to start demoing...in case we had to resell it.


Might want to demo a room at a time in that case. Long run it works out, if it doesn't the house will be in far better shape for the work that was done and worth more than you paid for it. Best of luck, REALLY hope it works out, and sorry your mother is being so flighty.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> so Mom countered her offer... but then had to reject it... they just didn't want to give her time to get out....IDK crazyness. they wanted her out by Dec 16... Not sure how they thought that would work.



Some buyers like to take possession of property as soon as possible and even immediately after closing.......it is legally theirs at that time, (or as soon as the title transfer makes it to county clerk office anyway) so I can't really see any fault in that.
The last property I sold, when I left the title office, I stopped by the property and picked up my locks off the gates before I drove on to the bank with the check.


promiseacres said:


> So... she also feels at this time she can afford to not auction it...


She probably Can afford to not auction it.
It's not easy to sell your home and move out...forever.


----------



## Latestarter

promiseacres said:


> so Mom countered her offer... but then had to reject it... they just didn't want to give her time to get out....IDK crazyness. they wanted her out by Dec 16... Not sure how they thought that would work.



Gonna shoot from the hip here and go with my not always dependable memory...  

If I recall, you are presently living in your present home, and have not put it on the market yet, hence it's not for sale yet. Your mom has been trying to sell her place for quite some time and due to it's present condition, it would take a "special type buyer" to want to purchase it. She has an (I assume) qualified, lender approved buyer, offering to buy and she doesn't want to sell???   A 30 day close is NOT uncommon, and is VERY do-able under most circumstances, and based on my limited knowledge of your situation, should be doable here. She will in all likelihood NOT get anywhere near the price she wants in an auction situation should she be forced into going that route. The potential buyer may need to close this year for tax purposes. They may not be able to wait till next year to close.

Your mom could rent an apartment someplace on a month to month deal. She could move in with you folks temporarily while you get the new place fixed up. You'll be the proud owner of your future home in a day and 1/2, as I recall there are several high quality, weather tight storage buildings at your new place. Why can't she move all her belongings into one of those bldgs until she has her own new place to move into? She would have to store her stuff in any case until that new place is ready for her.

Once you have the new place re-habbed and your family moves in, she can live in your present place until you get her new place built on the new property then sell your place when she move into her new place. I mean there are some sucky logistics involved here I'll admit, but it CAN be done and work out. If your mom really wants to sell her place, and has a willing buyer offering a price that is acceptable to her, she is ultimately foolish to deny/turn down that offer.


----------



## Baymule

Read what LS said to your mom, or put it in your own words. He just made a heap of sense.


----------



## Bruce

Of course that buyer is now history.


----------



## greybeard

> If your mom really wants to sell her place,


That 1st & 4th word appears to be the flies in the buttermilk..


----------



## promiseacres

GB- maybe you're right.. she's attached to this place and the people there...and horses... IDK I really don't undertand what changed.. on minute she can't wait to get out, utilities and taxes are killing her... the next she's staying for a bit longer...
LS-yes we've considered many of those options...starting to think she just doesn't want to move, that maybe we have turned this into our place not just hers... but.... IDK I do want to help her and I do want to make this work


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> The hand of the Lord is in this. Take a deep breath, He's got you covered. It may be rough, it may have rocky moments, but the Lord has led you here, He has given you this opportunity and your family is meant to be here. Faith, love and hard work will see you through.


Thank you for these words. Am really trying to have Faith.... He IS in control. I told DH I do believe we wouldn't have come this far without God directing us. I mean really... it's been over 5 month since we made the first offer... so yes God is in control!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe it is for the best if you can swing it on your own. I know there are a lot of "co-ownership" concerns.


----------



## Latestarter

Sometimes you start a journey and along the way the destination changes, or you take a few detours before getting there, or maybe even both. I believe an inheritance is not an issue and your mother's belongings/money are hers to do with as she pleases. That being the case, and based on what you've just shared, perhaps it's time to leave her to her own devices and simply move fwd with what you have to do to further your own family's goals and secure your own future. She will continue on as long as she can with her present set of circumstances until such time as she no longer can, and is forced to downsize, move on. It may be ugly when that time comes, but that's not your doing, and you've tried to help her avoid that outcome.

I really hope and expect you to enjoy your new place and make it into what you've all dreamed of and worked toward. Everything else is just roadside entertainment on the journey. It's all about the destination!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well...why not move YOUR possessions into one of the nice buildings, convert the garage one into a live here/camp here for your family and sell yours to finance the reno?   Just an option.

Congrats on the close!!  I would just move myself to be there & work it -- let mom muddle along as she feels she wants -- one day she'll get right with herself.


----------



## Bruce

Not a bad idea Mini. Though this time of year "camping" in the outbuilding might be a bit uncomfortable temperature wise.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Though doing that come spring may not be too bad a deal...


----------



## Mike CHS

When we started gutting our home, we cleaned and painted one room that was our "camp" for the 3 or 4 days a month that we were here.  We had a small heater for when it was cold and bought a window A/C unit for the warm months. We still had to bath in a water trough and use buckets to flush the toilet but it worked for us for over 4 months.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Everything else is just roadside entertainment on the journey. It's all about the destination!


I am, of the opposite thought. We all already  know what life's ultimate destination is.
Life, is about the journey and how we make our way along it.


Mini Horses said:


> Well...why not move YOUR possessions into one of the nice buildings, convert the garage one into a live here/camp here for your family and sell yours to finance the reno? Just an option.



This would be the route I have personally taken twice in the past and more than likely would again.
However, the circumstances involved in the issue being discussed involve small children as well as a husband and wife. It does make things more difficult, tho I did do it once with 4 children too.




Mini Horses said:


> let mom muddle along as she feels she wants -- one day she'll get right with herself.



I have a mother-in-law in extreme North East Texas, (obviously older than my 68 years) living alone in an old doublewide except for a dopehead grown son that sometimes stays with her. (he's not worth shootin IMO)  The property she has is small and probably not worth the cost of a bulldozer rental to push it all off in a hole, but it's hers. When her husband died about 8 years ago, wife and I tried to get her to come live with us, and offered to either live with us, taking the downstairs spare bedroom, let us put a new mobile home in for her or build a small one bedroom "mother-in-law house" for her on a little hill under some magnolia trees about 100 yards away from our house, here on our property. She declined, saying she was happy where she was, wanted her own place and the one she has was free and clear and was "home".  My wife was very upset, and to honest, I was disappointed but we kept to "_Honor thy father and mother_".

She has been extremely happy with her choice, tho we have had to help her out financially some along the way.  She is content to garden, tend her chickens, her yard plants and raise a few litters of yapper type little puppies of some kind , and I think 'right with herself' describes how she is living her golden years.


----------



## Latestarter

greybeard said:


> I am, of the opposite thought. We all already know what life's ultimate destination is.
> Life, is about the journey and how we make our way along it.


Wasn't referring to the journey of life... just referring to the "minor" journey to new home ownership, the "distractions" encountered on the way, eventual refurbishment, and future enjoyment when completed.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Wasn't referring to the journey of life... just referring to the "minor" journey to new home ownership, the "distractions" encountered on the way, eventual refurbishment,..


Yes, but All of which, is still, part of that life long journey.

the 'mom' (as well as my m-i-l) are now engaged in living this part.


> and future enjoyment when completed.



Admittedly tho, I do tend to take a very long and wide view of things, and long ago realized that all things are connected, and the part can never be dissected from the whole..there are no 'minor' parts.


----------



## Baymule

@Promise Acre I am one of those who carefully thinks things through, calculates all the what-can-go-wrong/right-scenarios, then makes a decision based on research and facts. That's the not fun me. 

Now.....the_ fun_ me is the total opposite, and yes, both of us live in the same body. I am also a believer in jumping in the deep end and learning to swim. It makes for some fascinating experiences. LOL

My husband of 22 years has commented that just as he thinks he has me figured out, I change directions. Poor confused man. 

That said, you obviously have done your research, you have checked off all the facts and you have made your decision. You are going into this with your eyes wide open. You know the work ahead and you are primed and ready for it. 

Now your Mom is waffling on the deal. It sounds like maybe she really doesn't want to move, so be it. It has been said that it might be best for you for the place to be in your name. (when I say you, I mean you and your husband) 

This where the fun comes in, a leap of faith, and jump in the deep end. It has already been mentioned to fix up one room or the garage, sell your place and move in. Tell the kids that y'all are going to camp out in your new house. It will be crazy, a mess, hard work, a pain in the butt. But it will also be an adventure, make it fun, put it to family vote on the next room to get remodeled, then do it. I have this wacko attitude and can fall in mud and come up laughing. Crazy has always worked for me. Just do it.


----------



## farmerjan

I will put in my 2 cts..... I have to pretty much agree with what @Latestarter  said.  It seems that as many times as your mom has waffled on her place, that you should HONOR your DH and your marriage, and your kids, and do what is right for your IMMEDIATE FAMILY.  If you are getting this place, with no "guarantees" from her sale or her name on the deed, then the bank obviously thinks you can make it fly.   DO IT ON YOUR OWN... when and if she ever does get to where she has to sell, then make a place for her there.  But if this is what you really want, then make it work for your household.  She has too many horses by what you've said in the past, cannot take care of things the way she should perhaps due to finances.... but you have to take care of yourselves first.  Get a couple of rooms done so you can move in.  Looks like the downstairs is more habitable.  Kitchen, bath, slleping quarters.  Then get yours on the market and sold.  Then take that money that you have left after paying off your obligations, and put into the renovations and fencing or whatever you need.  Once she gets to where she has made a decision, and followed through, you can add her to YOUR place.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> This where the fun comes in, a leap of faith, and jump in the deep end. It has already been mentioned to fix up one room or the garage, sell your place and move in. Tell the kids that y'all are going to camp out in your new house. It will be crazy, a mess, hard work, a pain in the butt. But it will also be an adventure, make it fun, put it to family vote on the next room to get remodeled, then do it. I have this wacko attitude and can fall in mud and come up laughing. Crazy has always worked for me. Just do it.


I agree with this, in some form or fashion.


----------



## Baymule

Haha that is funny!


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> . It seems that as many times as your mom has waffled on her place, that you should HONOR your DH and your marriage, and your kids, and do what is right for your IMMEDIATE FAMILY. If you are getting this place, with no "guarantees" from her sale or her name on the deed, then the bank obviously thinks you can make it fly. DO IT ON YOUR OWN... when and if she ever does get to where she has to sell, then make a place for her there. But if this is what you really want, then make it work for your household. She has too many horses by what you've said in the past, cannot take care of things the way she should perhaps due to finances.... but you have to take care of yourselves first. Get a couple of rooms done so you can move in. Looks like the downstairs is more habitable. Kitchen, bath, sleeping quarters. Then get yours on the market and sold. Then take that money that you have left after paying off your obligations, and put into the renovations and fencing or whatever you need. Once she gets to where she has made a decision, and followed through, you can add her to YOUR place.


If I remember correctly, (and I may not) mom's name was needed solely in order to get the financing for the 20 acre place..if even for that. I do not remember if she (mom) is listed as co-signer or 2nd guarantee or not or because PA's current  home was on the edge of being appraised high enough to cover the amount of the new loan.  

I do fully agree too, that should mom need a place to stay when the time comes, that she should always have one available at her daughter and son-in-law's new place.


----------



## promiseacres

Moving ahead. Did a walk through last night... 
So between it was her original offer, then the CU wanted her to come sign...well she's on the papers. She is still wanting to get it and is willing to pay her part... maybe regrets her refusel of the offer...  not much we can do.    But things get to tight and if we need to we will get ours on the market come spring. We'll set up the camper and camp until we can move in.  It's our dream place so why let it go now??   Yes Mom will have a place if she decides it's what she wants. Am going to focus on us...will help her as we can. DH has made arrangements to start getting our and her equipment moved over the long weekend.  
Hope you have enjoyed the ride so far....


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> But things get to tight and if we need to we will get ours on the market come spring.


Refresh our memory.
Is your old place paid off...the house and property you are currently living in?


----------



## RollingAcres

farmerjan said:


> I will put in my 2 cts..... I have to pretty much agree with what @Latestarter  said.  It seems that as many times as your mom has waffled on her place, that you should HONOR your DH and your marriage, and your kids, and do what is right for your IMMEDIATE FAMILY.  If you are getting this place, with no "guarantees" from her sale or her name on the deed, then the bank obviously thinks you can make it fly.   DO IT ON YOUR OWN... when and if she ever does get to where she has to sell, then make a place for her there.  But if this is what you really want, then make it work for your household.  She has too many horses by what you've said in the past, cannot take care of things the way she should perhaps due to finances.... but you have to take care of yourselves first.  Get a couple of rooms done so you can move in.  Looks like the downstairs is more habitable.  Kitchen, bath, slleping quarters.  Then get yours on the market and sold.  Then take that money that you have left after paying off your obligations, and put into the renovations and fencing or whatever you need.  Once she gets to where she has made a decision, and followed through, you can add her to YOUR place.


X2!


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> Refresh our memory.
> Is your old place paid off...the house and property you are currently living in?


It is not. But paid down decently as we had a 20 year loan.

In any case it's ours.   here's a couple more pics, including the 80' corn crib.


----------



## greybeard

that's a lot of corn...........

The house looks very nice and ..'farmy'.

What's the little room off to the side..the one with the sat dish on top?

Many years ago when I was still in the military, my 1st wife & I rented an apt that was originally an old barn. I think it was in N. Carolina..may have been Louisiana. We had the whole upstairs (a 3 bedroom apt) and there were 2 other 1 bed room apts downstairs. It was quite nice, and I don't think it really cost the owner a whole lot to convert it from barn to residence and finish out the interior.  On the ends upstairs, where the hay doors originally were, were huge picture windows.


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> that's a lot of corn...........


  DH plans on using it for hay storage, a lean to on the front side for horse stalls and then space for rabbits in a crib.  eventually we'll remove the middle level (there's 3 stories and have more hay storage up top. big enough we can pull a wagon right in!) 



greybeard said:


> What's the little room off to the side..the one with the sat dish on top?


It's an alcove for stairs, they used to go into the kitchen, but they walled it in and it just goes down to the basement now.


----------



## Baymule

It is yours! I love the house, it is so homey looking.


----------



## Latestarter

CONGRATS! What a trip to get there, but you made it! Lots of work ahead, but many years of memories waiting to be made as well. Really happy for you.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm sure you will but take lots of before and after pics.  We did in most of the house but a few were so bad that only a picture could confirm to someone that had not been here.  We would tell folks how bad things were and when we showed pictures they were in awe that a home could look that bad and someone could live there.


----------



## greybeard

if you replace electrical or plumbing within walls, take pics before you close the walls back up and keep those pictures on disc ..forever. It can help a lot if you develop problems down the road and you need to remember exactly what is inside those walls before you tear back into them. Like this that shows me what kind of vent fans we have in the bathroom and how the vents  run:





And how the plumbing looks inside the wall, for the kitchen sink water supply:


I took pics daily as the house was being built, so I know where every wire run is, what and where every bit of plumbing is and it has already come in very handy when a galvanized nipple failed inside a wall at the water heater. (this was when they had both lines plugged off for inspectors press/leak test)


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> if you replace electrical or plumbing within walls, take pics before you close the walls back up and keep those pictures on disc ..forever. It can help a lot if you develop problems down the road and you need to remember exactly what is inside those walls before you tear back into them. Like this that shows me what kind of vent fans we have in the bathroom and how they runs:
> View attachment 54936
> View attachment 54937
> 
> And how the plumbing looks inside the wall, for the kitchen sink water supply:
> View attachment 54938
> 
> I took pics daily as the house was being built, so I know where every wire run is, what and where every bit of plumbing is and it has already come in very handy when a galvanized nipple failed inside a wall at the water heater. (this was when they had both lines plugged off for inspectors press/leak test)
> View attachment 54939


Great idea!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Hope you have enjoyed the ride so far....


Have done so but I did hit my head on the car roof when you hit some of the bigger bumps!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Have done so but I did hit my head on the car roof when you hit some of the bigger bumps!


----------



## promiseacres

Went exploring today. We hauled 3 loads of equipment from Mom's over our long weekend.


----------



## farmerjan

Looks like fun.... bet you will really like it.


----------



## Baymule

Doesn't it feel good to walk around on your land!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Doesn't it feel good to walk around on your land!


Yes!!!!!! Most of the pastures were mainly grass, a few scrub trees need to come down but nothing too major. There is snake weed in spots...and where they had cattle a big patch of giant rag weed. But knowing it's sat for awhile it could be worse. Definitely is worth putting back as pastures and hay. We'll keep the more wooded area at the west for hunting.


----------



## Baymule

Giant ragweed is good forage for Sheep. My hair Sheep love the stuff.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> Yes!!!!!! Most of the pastures were mainly grass, a few scrub trees need to come down but nothing too major. There is snake weed in spots...and where they had cattle a big patch of giant rag weed. But knowing it's sat for awhile it could be worse. Definitely is worth putting back as pastures and hay. We'll keep the more wooded area at the west for hunting.


How long (in months..approximately) has it been since it was mowed or grazed?


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> How long (in months..approximately) has it been since it was mowed or grazed?


am told there were cattle there 2015, possibly 2016... 
And we will till and reseed. but good to not see it just full of weeds or scrubby bushes.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> am told there were cattle there 2015, possibly 2016...
> And we will till and reseed. but good to not see it just full of weeds or scrubby bushes.


Thanks. I'm sure you know the ragweed is easily managed, but the broom snakeweed is a different story.  When you till it, the stuff is really going to come back strong as each plant drops thousands of seeds and they are viable up to 5 years. And, it being a perennial, each spring, the original plant begin again from last year's crown. I never had a whole lot of it here and was only able to get rid of it by burning it with a pear burner. The seeds tend to drop right under the bush so it's pretty easy to burn them all as they come up. 
Herbicides work on it very well if you are of that mindset, providing you use the right one and apply it at the right time. Anything with picloram or dicamba will control it well, as either has enough soil activity as a pre-emergent to prevent the seeds already in the soil from germinating.......tho I am not a big fan of picloram or dicamba. I prefer to use something like triclopyr to kill the existing plants, then respray as the new ones come up. triclopyr has no residual soil activity.
You will notice that triclpyr is not listed in the following tables for control of snakeweed.  The Texas agriscience dept chooses to list just the top 2-3 substances that work the best on any given plant species, regardless of what other undesirable effects they may have. They recommend MSMA but MSMA is very much restricted anywhere near croplands, especially anywhere grains and cotton are grown.  

https://agrilifecdn.tamu.edu/bexarcounty/files/2012/07/ERM-1466.pdf

Even tho it is a dicot and relatively easy to pull up, digging or pulling it up is a non starter. All you will do is prompt the seeds in the ground to germinate and you will be right back where you began--or worse.  

No, you can't graze it to extinction either.  It's just too hardy and there are too many seeds in the ground already. It's all over the Western US from south Texas to Canada, in private and govt rangelands full of sheep cattle and goats. 

I assume you understand it's toxicity qualities. Fortunately most stock leave it alone and eat very little.






 In large quantities this plant can be toxic to grazing animals, due to the presence of saponins!



> Also known as broom snakeweed, broomweed, and turpentine weed and with the botanic name Gutierrezia sarothrae, snakeweed is from the family Asteraceae. Snakeweed can be found in the dry plains and foothills from 4,000 to 10,000 feet in elevation and has been found to be poisonous to horses, cattle, sheep and goats. Snakeweed is a perennial that is shrubby at the base and then reaching 18 to 24 inches in height. The stems branch out and the leaves are linear and smooth. There are typically multiple heads in clusters at the ends of each branch. The flowers are yellow and 3-8 ray flowers and 3-8 disc flowers (that bloom from August to October) will be present on each head. In rangeland that has been overgrazed, snakeweed will often form dense stands. Snakeweed, or Gutierrezia sarothrae, contains saponin that is poisonous to horses when ingested, causing diarrhea and in some cases, abortion in pregnant mares.
> 
> Symptoms of Snakeweed Poisoning in Horses
> Should your horse ingest snakeweed, he may develop diarrhea, followed by his becoming constipated. Other symptoms include: Red blood cells found in urine Appearing listless Nasal discharge with crusting Rough hair coat Necrosis of the liver Presence of jaundice in the eyes  Should a horse experience snakeweed poisoning when pregnant, they may experience vulvar swelling and the poisoning may lead to the death of the foal they are carrying. In some cases, the foal is born alive but is very weak and may pass away a few days later.
> 
> Types
> Your horse can experience toxicity in two ways from ingesting snakeweed. Saponins that are present in snakeweed can lead to poisoning in your horse. In addition, your horse can experience toxicity from selenium that has been absorbed through the soil by the snakeweed.
> 
> Causes of Snakeweed Poisoning in Horses
> It is believed that saponins in snakeweed are the toxic component. Saponins are glycosides that have characteristic foaming and are made of a polycyclic aglycone. Saponins are bitter so horses tend to not want to ingest too much. The plant is toxic when green, as well as when dried, though toxicity does seem to vary. It seems that higher toxicity occurs during times of rapid growth, like in early development of leaves as well as when the plant grows in sandy as opposed to calcareous soils. Snakeweed also absorbs selenium which can also cause toxicity in your horse when a significant amount is consumed.
> 
> Diagnosis of Snakeweed Poisoning in Horses
> In cases of poisoning, it can be a challenge for your veterinarian to diagnose your horse because many of the substances that are toxic to horses cause similar symptoms. Should you notice concerning symptoms in your horse, it is a good idea to look in the area where he has been roaming to see what plants or trees he may have ingested. Should you find any possible suspects, you can bring a sample with you when having your horse examined. Your veterinarian will conduct a physical examination of your horse and possibly conduct testing on a fecal sample, stomach contents or body tissues. The sample of what your horse may have ingested can help your veterinarian narrow down the possible type of poisoning your horse is experiencing.
> 
> Treatment of Snakeweed Poisoning in Horses
> There is no antidote for snakeweed poisoning. It is important that your horse be kept from the snakeweed and supportive care be administered. To start, your veterinarian will seek to clear out the stomach of your horse to remove the poisoning. Activated charcoal can be administered in an effort to absorb the poisoning so that it is not absorbed by your horse’s body. Quick attention is key in order for less poison to be metabolized and absorbed by your horse. Gastric lavage can be used to clear any plant particles out of your horse (and these particles can be tested to confirm the type of poison). Fluid therapy may be utilized in order to flush the kidneys and make sure that your horse does not become dehydrated. If necessary, oxygen will be administered. Medication may be recommended to help your horse with any abdominal pain.



Read more at: https://wagwalking.com/horse/condition/snakeweed-poisoning-


----------



## promiseacres

Thanks GB. It's not Broom snakeweed...  googled it.. doesn't look anything like that. DH was familiar with whatever this is (just 2 small areas we saw it... one was a neighbor's field) anyways he says this is hard to get rid of as it spreads by spores..  here you go... https://www.thespruce.com/horsetail-plant-aggressively-spreading-weed-4125786 and yes it is poisonous in large quantity....  so horse tail or snake weed.. whatever you want to call it. hopefully we can get rid of what little we have.


----------



## promiseacres

oh and found a 1.8 acre with a small cabin just 5 miles north of the farm for lease/lease to own... Mom wants to go see it. (She's still talking of a single or double wide but with a garage attached, we're trying to talk her into an apt off a garage to the main house, to save $$) So maybe something all her own will be best... told we'd trade her but our place is 10 miles from the new and she wants closer.  Her place is showing again Saturday. So we can hope and pray.  
 I've started getting prices on dumpsters... ugh so expensive to throw away anything... know why many people just dig a hole.  Looking at moving trucks too... we spent over $200 in fuel this weekend moving the big things... hopefully we won't have to do that again. 
Got our wood burner going finally! feels better especially since it's about 25 degrees as the high today.


----------



## Baymule

On the big roll off dumpsters, they rent by the week, plus dumping whatever you put in them. What you don't want to do is get one, get started, then get sidetracked while the dumpster sits there, racking up daily charges. Depending on the amount of trash you have to get rid of, you might want to make a pile first, get the dumpster, fill it and call for a dump while you start wrecking out the walls and ceilings. They usually take a couple days to schedule picking it up to dump and return it. If all you have is weekends to work on the house, then you want to maximize your dumpster time, it is expensive!

When we bought our place, I came up here, painting, tearing up the floors and putting down new ones. Every time I went home, I carried bags of garbage I picked up. I'd pack the back of the truck or car with trash bags. We had trash service at our old house. LOL


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> On the big roll off dumpsters, they rent by the week, plus dumping whatever you put in them. What you don't want to do is get one, get started, then get sidetracked while the dumpster sits there, racking up daily charges


I kept one rented continuously from mid 2006 thru most of 2007 for a flat rate each. Keep as long as you want and they bring an empty when they came to pick up the full one. As soon as the dropped the empty, ya write 'em a check.  8x8x40. Had a big door on one end I could drive the small tractor & loader into, but I usually closed the door and loaded most over the top with the front bucket of the Case loader/backhoe combo. When about 1/2 full, I would back up to it, & pack the crap down with the backhoe bucket. Their only rule was that nothing could be protruding over the top edge. You can really get a LOT in one if you load it right.


promiseacres said:


> Thanks GB. It's not Broom snakeweed...  googled it.. doesn't look anything like that. DH was familiar with whatever this is (just 2 small areas we saw it... one was a neighbor's field) anyways he says this is hard to get rid of as it spreads by spores..  here you go... https://www.thespruce.com/horsetail-plant-aggressively-spreading-weed-4125786 and yes it is poisonous in large quantity....  so horse tail or snake weed.. whatever you want to call it. hopefully we can get rid of what little we have.



There were several differnt kinds of horsetail listed on thespruce webpage.
_Equisetum hyemale is the botanical name for the plant known commonly as "rough horsetail" or "scouring rush." _
It is reportedly very difficult to get rid of but I have no personal experience with that variety.
Looks like this & usually grows only in wet areas:



The other common kind, range horsetail, is what we call mares tail here. Kinda looks like dog fennel, if you are familiar with that plant.. 
_Equisetum arvense_
2,4d and water  or a mix of tricloypr and water will kill it if sprayed early in the summer or late spring. It looks like this:



We also have the giant horsetail or giant marestail here, but not often.

It's treatment is the same as above. I really believe tho, the range horsetail and giant horsetail can be mowed to extinction. Cut it often enough, the rhizome uses all it's stored energy in an effort to produce a new stalk and the rhizome eventually dies.


----------



## promiseacres

Well got all of Mom's farm equipment moved. She's been moving things...   We did go ahead and get 5 garbage bags out of junk from the basement, until she gets hers sold we'll just do what we can. If we have need to can fill up the pick up or horse trailer and take the garbage to the transfer station for $1/bag.  I am hoping that she'll be more willing to sell her place if she gets moved down here since she's bound to do so. I have a feeling that we'll not be putting our place on the market for awhile... maybe not for another year... I was really hoping we'd be thinking by spring but with Mom not selling hers... ugh.  she did let me lower the prices on the horses and seems ok that they can't be moved right away... letting her deal with the problem of her here and them up there...  it's been wet and muddy... but better temps.


----------



## Bruce

I'm a little confused (big news there! )
What does your Mom's house not selling have to do with you selling yours later rather than earlier?


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I'm a little confused (big news there! )
> What does your Mom's house not selling have to do with you selling yours later rather than earlier?


Same here, but I think maybe they had planned on mom selling her place and staying with them at their current (old) place while they fixed up the new bigger place?
I think perhaps finances/budget play a part of it all as well.


----------



## promiseacres

Yes. When Mom's original financial plan to buy the property fell apart and couldn't get a loan by herself we told her that if she could pay payments and come up with the down payment we would cosign the loan. Which led to us getting a "bridge" loan of sorts thru a local credit union. All this was with the plan to put hers up for auction if it wasn't sold by now.... so we then could put money into the renovation with the sale of her place. Now we have the property but that's it... no extra to sink into what it needs.   we sell ours and then we would have to move into a house with old moldy plaster and a septic not big enough for 2 people.     kind of a big mess. But I just keep telling myself God is in control.
But wondering if we should have just let Mom buy something after hers sold... (for herself byherself)but this farm was quite the deal and a location we really liked...


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> if she could pay payments and come up with the down payment we would cosign the loan. Which led to us getting a "bridge" loan of sorts thru a local credit union. All this was with the plan to put hers up for auction if it wasn't sold by now.... so we then could put money into the renovation with the sale of her place.


Plus, IIRC, you didn't want mom to be able to bring all her horses with her.
Was that condition for your present domicile or at the new place?

If at the new place, I don't understand.
From an outsider's viewpoint, this just sounds kinda lopsided..
Am I just missing something altogether? If mom was going to provide the DP and make payments, and the sale of her house was going to provide funds for renovation, what was the 'bridge loan' for?

My parents have been gone a good while now..over a decade, but;
A scenario in which, had I brought it to my father, I should probably make sure I was able to outrun shotgun pellets:
_Dad, I want this place with more acreage than I have now, with a big barn and an older bigger house that needs a lot of work  but I really can't afford it.
If you could come up with the down payment for it, make the monthly payments for it, sell your place to help with the renovation, and move in with me in the new place, then I could make it work, but you can't bring all them cows and horses with you._
He would have whupped me from one end of this county to the other.

I do hope yall all get it figured out to each's satisfaction and 'git 'er done' and moved in soon.


----------



## Bruce

How much work is involved? A month at 40 hours/week? 2 months at 20 hours/week? How much of it HAS to be done before people can live there, even if it is not yet finished?


----------



## promiseacres

@greybeard maybe you're right... but not sure you've got the whole story... but no the story goes is Mom decides she can't take care of the money pit of a property and 12 horses her last husband left her. Puts it up for sale after decidng to move near family...us. I tell her that's great...but am hoping to move ourselves within a couple of years. So even if she find a place within 5 miles as she wants, I can't guarentee it will be long term. So we talked and it was decided let's find a big enough property that we can add a residence for Mom (or us depending on what's on the property we find). So after a few months of looking and not finding something everyone was impressed with. Our new farm came up for sale. And at first we dismissed it... needed too much work. But then we reconsidered as it was a good location, property type we wanted and it had decent barns for a really excellent price. Mom saw it and put an offer down, thinking she could get money out of an account her husband had left her. The bank told her yes for a month (we couldn't close before the equipment auction in any case) then she was told the person who told her yes was no longer with the company....  So Mom started talking to banks for a loan, our agent suggested I go along to cosign if necessary. First bank said no to her and us, too much debt already. So I talked to our bank, they said sure (without Mom on the loan)... then when their appraisal came back above the asking price but with the house as in too poor of condition. We re-evaulated... do we want this place?? decided yes, a couple other places to talk to... I spent hours doing this, 1 bank wanted a "plan" all the while saying yes we can do this, the financial guy even went to see the house. Then said no I guess we can't. So went to the credit union. They saw the first appraisal, and said yes we can work with you. They suggested the bridge loan (as it reduced our overall debt)... and so we  after some thought we did it. Mom agreed to sell 3 more horses (horses she repeatedly has told me that doesn't want to keep, ride or do anything with, she's just convinced PAPERS = $$$ but they need the "right" home). And because we knew we all knew we couldn't do this long term SHE told us if it's not sold soon, it goes on the auction block, they I'll pay off the loan, ect.  
So know here's how it's being divided. She's not paying the all loan payments, just barely 30% of it... she forgot our old loan was escrowed. So our part of the bridge loan is 70% of it. If you divide up what we owed then the new debt it should be the opposite, she paying the larger part. She set her budget then told me this is what I can pay, after telling us intially yes I can afford payments on a separate loan.  We did not escrow this one for several reasons so we have an additional $120 per month we need to pay for our current farm insurance. She has agreed to pay the new farm's insurance plus taxes on it. So that is something. So am I out of line because I'm totally frustrated that my Mom is wishywashy and admits she's not doing what she said she would? But because her budget works for her for the moment.  Like I said we should have just waited... yes this property was what all of us wanted... but... the current headache of not having any cushion in our finances... And now she wants to move in... she needs to buy appliances just to do that...even used ones cost $,  when she has a house she has everything she needs but isn't going to move. I am an idiot... for trusting her again...  So no you can't bring 5 horses to a place without fences when we no one has $ to put up a proper fence. I did  tell her she can bring them to our current place but we're lacking shelter... but we do have good fences... oh and she doesn't have hay enough either... not if she moves them off of full time pasture... but when I told her a friend had hay for sale she wasn't worried... 
Truly... it will work out one way or another. But me and DH are definately losing sleep... things like braces for DS were supposed to happen next year... my car has an engine light on... Mom's big truck needs work... and we have a new awesome farm we'd love to jump into to get ready for our family... but God is in control. I'm also squirreling every cent of OT DH is getting so we can move forward. We'll definatly keep chugging along. Thanks for listening.


----------



## greybeard

Explaining it once, would have been sufficient..but I have had a lot of trouble today getting posts/replys to go thru myself.

But, from the way you have worded it above, it sounds almost like it is you and your hubby/children that will be moving in with her at the new place and not vice versa.



> And because we knew we all knew we couldn't do this long term SHE told us if it's not sold soon, it goes on the auction block, they I'll pay off the loan, ect.


Who is meant by the underlined part..'they..'I' ?


----------



## Bruce

Mom, using the money from the sale/auction of her house.


----------



## promiseacres

Typo... supposed to write then.  
Sorry it posted like 6x I think I fixed it.  
We are moving in together.... she can't do this without us and we couldn't without her. Long term it will our place, dh and i.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry Mom won't get off her duff and do (not to mention sell ) the deed.


----------



## Baymule

It will all work out. Hang in there.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Sorry Mom won't get off her duff and do (not to mention sell ) the deed.


Maybe Mom ain't ready for the rockin chair yet..


----------



## Bruce

I think that is likely accurate. Kinda wants to but afraid of taking that step.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got caught up with ya and am so Happy for ya and the new place.....things may still be in a bit of a jumble, but I know ya will work out the details along the way. It sounds as if your Mom is still undecided, but ya have to do to suit your family and hopefully the cabin would be enough to please her and things will settle down some.....
The excursions looked quite chilly to me, but I guess being in the saddle was worth the chill.....but, then again y'all are more used to it than my old self..........the corn crib will be interesting to watch and see the changes ya make with it...hope ya can get started transforming the house more sooner rather than later....
We found out that our offer has been accepted and so now we are looking towards making it to closing and having our own little place, too.....next hurdle is a 1600 mile round-trip to get our stuff and bring it down.....


----------



## promiseacres

@ CntryBoy777 that's great news! Things never do quite work out the way we plan but in the end it's all for our good, isn't it!


----------



## promiseacres

Merry Christmas BYH friends. It's been a busy month. Kid's and are up waiting for DH to wake up this Christmas morn... so reminiscin over 2018. Have had so many answered prayers!

We have been so blessed this year! Bought our 20 acre farm and now making plans on getting it renovated. Lots of work ahead but this is a dream come true!! 
 Brought Daisy, the kid's horse in May. She's been absolutely perfect for our family. And this fall kids and I were able to get some trail riding in. 
DS was baptized in October then this past Sunday DH was baptized and we became members of our church. Something I had desired for a long time. DH and I had a rough time this Spring and Summer...really questioned our marriage...despite 17 years together.  All I know is God is good as we definitely can't make things work on our own. 
My favorite bunny breed Velveteen lops is on its way to being a real breed as they passed at National convention in November, so 2 more passes! ! 
There have been hard things....feels like everyone is moving away...both our Pastors, then my big sis is moving next week to Tennessee and my Dad is making plans to move up to the Michigan UP next year... but God is good. Time to open presents!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## farmerjan

Merry Christmas to all of your family.


----------



## Mike CHS

Merry Christmas and looking forward to a great year ahead for you.


----------



## promiseacres

Our afternoon. Weather was beautiful, 45 and sunny! So snuck outside while everyone was watching a movie or putting together legos. Just time with my horse and dog.


----------



## Latestarter

Now THAT is a REAL smile! Sweet!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Baymule

I am glad you had a good Christmas. Now git on out there and have a Happy New Year! LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Did some measurements yesterday...and deeper inspections. The basement stairs needs fully replaced and new brace posts on either sides. DH was working on the sump pump tubing, needs replaced with new fittings but does work and so far no water other than in the pit. 



Discovered why we have sagging upstairs this wall was moved and needs moved back 3 feet to the left
  
Not sure if you can see where a door used to be under the cabinets... another place they removed a wall that needs replaced or a beam...
Inside the grainery


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Boy oh boy...thats alot of space !


----------



## promiseacres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Boy oh boy...thats alot of space !


that's not even 1/3 of the barn.... there's another grainary on the other side and 12' of aisle. .... each side is 8' & overall is 80' long.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Discovered why we have sagging upstairs this wall was moved and needs moved back 3 feet to the left


Is the wall supported below in the basement?
If you like the width of that space, you can take the ceiling out, jack and sister the second floor joists, redo the ceiling. You would have to take the ceiling out and jack even if you move the wall.

I bet DH can redo those basement stairs in a day or less.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> that's not even 1/3 of the barn.... there's another grainary on the other side and 12' of aisle. .... each side is 8' & overall is 80' long.


How awesome  to have so much space to plan for using as your heart desires...I am having space envy


----------



## Baymule

Basement? Sump pump? Foreign words to me, where there are no basements....... It must be nice to have that space below the house.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Is the wall supported below in the basement?
> If you like the width of that space, you can take the ceiling out, jack and sister the second floor joists, redo the ceiling. You would have to take the ceiling out and jack even if you move the wall.
> 
> I bet DH can redo those basement stairs in a day or less.


It sure sounds like the currently existing wall may not be supported in the basement, tho I do see what looks like some stanchions in the photo to the left of where they are working on the sump pump. What they are directly under isn't clear.

It's unfortunate that PA and her family are going to have to expend the $$ and time to fix some jack leg's screwups, especially considering it's on a house that was probably very well built originally, and possibly even originally better built than most of today's homes are.
But, it's not unusual for someone to move a wall thinking "it won't matter, I'll make it work'' never understanding it's a load bearing wall or even knowing what a load bearing wall is. It wasn't until I got on the internet and started reading different boards, that I realized just how few people in the 20th and 21st century USA hadn't an even rudimentary knowledge of basic carpentry.

Hopefully the new owners can get it straightened back out to it's original strength and integrity quickly and fairly easily.


----------



## promiseacres

DH got the roof patched up, yesterday. It’s quite steep so a harness system is going on the need to buy list. 





And a random view on the farm
Today He cut some scrub trees so he can get a blade out of the trees, for the tractor... in good condition so we’ll put it to use but the trees had grown up around it.  Girls and I stayed home as Kinzey is still getting over a virus. I am feeling over it. So Jocelyn and I cleaned bunny cages, while she did water bowls then walked some bunnies... then we took a quick bareback ride on my Richie.


----------



## greybeard

This, looks interesting....a well cover?


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> View attachment 56790
> This, looks interesting....a well cover?


 it's a broken table.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....that roof repair appears to be quite the stretch on DH and a bit of a ways from the soil.....glad he was able to return to earth before slipping.........hopefully, before long, we will have a new place to "treasure hunt" on.....


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> DH got the roof patched up, yesterday. It’s quite steep so a harness system is going on the need to buy list.


Harnesses are good. So are "chicken ladders". I have one of these 



 I had used an emergency escape ladder that has plastic steps and short stand offs tied over the roof to replace a stack flange that had been damaged by ice. Yes with a harness as well. Worked but really uncomfortable and I never felt secure. When I put the snow rails on the same roof to prevent the same damage in the future I bought the chicken ladder (I have NO idea why it is called that). Very stable, easy to stand on the rebar rungs.


----------



## Latestarter

Maybe it's called that because only a "chicken" would feel the need to use it? REAL roofers don't need no stinken chicken ladder... They aint chicken to work up there and maybe fall and break their heads or backs.


----------



## Dee Mini Pigs

I think it’s a great idea not sure about safety working at heights but I suppose it’s not all that a waste of money if it doesn’t work, you can always use it in the chicken coop and then it will be a real working chicken ladder


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Latestarter  i thought for a moment i was on BYC


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Is the wall supported below in the basement?
> If you like the width of that space, you can take the ceiling out, jack and sister the second floor joists, redo the ceiling. You would have to take the ceiling out and jack even if you move the wall.
> 
> I bet DH can redo those basement stairs in a day or less.


Somewhat it's supported, probably adding jacks in several spaces.


----------



## greybeard

I was on a civil case jury once involving a roofers fall off a new commercial building (Eckerd's Drugs) and saw all the OSHA required and/or recommended  regs for working on a gabled roof. They are extensive. Most prominent, other than a safety line, was something fastened down along the lower edge to prevent the worker from sliding clean off the edge. (It didn't end well for the injured worker, as he had chosen to circumvent every posted safety precaution and didn't bother with a safety line..the judge threw the case out (called a Summary Judgement) after his lawyers finished presenting their side.)

I see DH looking up at the bare wood area in the second picture....wondering how the heck he's going to safely get up there to fix that? A sticky wicket for sure. Bucket truck or rental articulated boom lift would be the safest way, tho probably not cheap, but lots less expensive than medical care should he fall off the roof. I'm going to have to rent one soon to do some caulking work on a window up above my front porch that I suspect is leaking.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Maybe it's called that because only a "chicken" would feel the need to use it? REAL roofers don't need no stinken chicken ladder... They aint chicken to work up there and maybe fall and break their heads or backs.


Better them than me!


----------



## Bruce

Dee Mini Pigs said:


> I think it’s a great idea not sure about safety working at heights but I suppose it’s not all that a waste of money if it doesn’t work, you can always use it in the chicken coop and then it will be a real working chicken ladder


I felt very secure on the chicken ladder. With the rebar rungs being raised there was plenty of foot room and support. It is in the barn and I'd be happy to lend it but the distance is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## promiseacres

Actually had already patched the upper roof. And was trying to decide what damaged the porch roof...decided a piece of siding had swung for a bit before it fell. The first time he went up on the main roof he went up on the front and got stuck.... easier to go up than down on steep a roof... in any case he made it down and we moved the ladder to the back where there's a valley to go up, down. He didn't fix the one spot on the other side of the peak at this time. He does know someone with a lift.


----------



## promiseacres

Snow! Neighbor reports 7” so far. Kids and Maizy are loving it! 

   

Tomorrow DH is meeting a farmer who has a vacuum thingie he can suck up the leftover soybeans in the  grainery  which may mean less cleaning for us... we will see if it’s worth his time


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I couldn't  do snow again....happy to hear you are enjoying  it


----------



## Latestarter

That is one happy looking dog!   Looks quite peaceful with the fresh snow.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Our kids loved the snow. Didn’t measure but could still see the grass through it and anywhere we walked, it disappeared so maybe two inches??


----------



## promiseacres

Chores


----------



## Baymule

My chores don't look like that. LOL LOL


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule maybe I should have said my view during chores. 

FYI for those following our new farm happenings. Mom's place had two separate positive showings ... for a solid offer.


----------



## Latestarter

very pretty picture, but sure looks chilly.  for an offer for your mom.


----------



## Bruce

I hope your Mom's place gets sold so things can move on in the planned direction.


----------



## farmerjan

Good luck on your mom's place.  I think getting it sold would really help you all to get moving in the direction of things getting accomplished and get some things with the horses and such settled instead of being in limbo.  
We looked like that yesterday (Sunday)  except that we didn't have quite that much.  But they are now talking about "something coming in next weekend....starting as rain and then the temps will "plummet" (their terms) so don't know what is coming.  Probably won't be shipping any cattle again this week....


----------



## RollingAcres

on your mom's place!


----------



## promiseacres

Well offer was low...Mom was going to counter when she got another... an asking price offer! ! 

Now praying that  it works out....


----------



## Baymule

This is all going to work out. Sometimes our Lord moves in His time, not ours. It gets done, all the same, but it sure can have us biting our fingernails. This delay has given your Mom time to adjust to the move, in the long run she will be happier with the results because she has had time to think about it.


----------



## farmerjan

Getting a full price offer also means there will be no regrets of ;  I should have waited and maybe could have gotten more for it...or I shouldn't have settled for less.... etc. and so on.  There is no good reason to not accept the full price offer since that is what she wanted.


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## CntryBoy777

I know that getting a resolution to the whole situation will be a tremendous Blessing to ya all and allow ya to move forward with a real load off of your mind...... that it all works out and closure can be attained...........


----------



## greybeard

What's Mom going to do  once her place has sold and she has the proceeds..travel, see the world, all the things she hadn't done in her younger days when she was raising a family?


----------



## Latestarter

Move into the spare bedroom @ Promise Acre's new place and supervise... everything


----------



## promiseacres

Latestarter said:


> Move into the spare bedroom @ Promise Acre's new place and supervise... everything


pretty much....  She'll be building a MIL suite on new farm.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Well offer was low...Mom was going to counter when she got another... an asking price offer! !
> 
> Now praying that  it works out....


The first people might find out about the full price offer and come back with an offer a bit higher  Depends on how much they like the place. Whether they do or not, that full price offer sure is nice.


----------



## promiseacres

Well nothing came out of the offer, mom asked if they were preapproved... and they weren't. Other offer expired... so back to nothing happening on the house front. This past week we had some record lows here (-20s for 48+hours, -45 to -50 windchills)...seversl bunnies were due but all didn't settle...which was probably for the best. Have 4 more due this week. Hoping to get some viable kits!! Horses did fine other than Daisy slipping and falling on the snow and ice while chasing Richie.... she seems ok. 

 Today was high 40s. So after Church we went after a trailer load of hay, brought in firewood and while I cleaned rabbit cages DH cleaned our chimney out good. Yesterday I made 2 new recipes of fudge. Probably going to gain a bit of weight now.... oh well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those fridgid temps would certainly curtail the buyer interest.....glad ya was able to get some things done in the conditions....and I'm sure anything that is gained over winter will be worked off come Spring....and hiking.....


----------



## Baymule

You would mention fudge......TWO batches!


----------



## RollingAcres

You had me a fudge!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Well nothing came out of the offer, mom asked if they were preapproved... and they weren't.


Who doesn't get pre-approved for a loan these days? Not doing so is just plain stupid. Sorry they both fell through. Someone qualified will show up when the weather improves.


----------



## promiseacres

Mom had two showings this past weekend so far nothing from them...  she's mentioned an auction again if nothing came from the showings. We will see. Thursday we are going to see a mobile home on an acre 4 miles from the farm.... of course we can't do anything like that until hers sells... not sure if it would be a long term solution or not but the price is right even if it was just a temporary place for her. 


BTW Richie says Spring is coming


----------



## Bruce

Apparently so! Sorry your Mom's house isn't selling.


----------



## RollingAcres

Spring? What's that? LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

The oaks are blooming here already.....maybe things will change some with the upcoming season change and somebpdy out there is looking for a new start in their life....sure hope things workout with it..... ...


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Spring? What's that? LOL


It is a thing where water comes out of the ground!


----------



## greybeard

RollingAcres said:


> Spring? What's that? LOL


Springs go SPROING!


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> Thursday we are going to see a mobile home on an acre 4 miles from the farm....


You are contemplating buying another property and only 1 acre to boot?


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> You are contemplating buying another property and only 1 acre to boot?



Not us, this would be 100% Mom's. ... it's priced cheaper than building and has all the appliances she needs and a garage. IF her place sells soon as her agent has led her to believe it will give her a decent place while we fix up the farm house but close enough we can assist as she needs. Maybe give her more time to decide what she wants to build. Or again a place close but not to close.... she seems to want to explore all options...


----------



## Baymule

Hope her house sells soon, but then she will have to make up her mind what she wants to do. 

That Ritchie is a hairy beast! LOL He's so pretty when he slicks out.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> Not us, this would be 100% Mom's


Isn't her current/old place 100% mom's and paid off already?
How much acreage where she is currently living?


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> Isn't her current/old place 100% mom's and paid off already?
> How much acreage where she is currently living?



Why does that matter? But yes it has a small equity loan on it, no mortgages. ...it's a money pit and she's had it on the market for 2 years to downsize and move near us.


----------



## promiseacres

So have been leasing the kids qh mare Daisy  since last May. As of today she’s forever ours!! Last summer was offered the opportunity to purchase her but wasn’t able until today. Probably have lots of other things the $ could have gone too but it isn’t often you get to purchase a unicorn for your kids’ first horse!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## promiseacres

Sandhill cranes over the farm, they are here twice a year on their migration, the farm isn't far from a major stopping area. 

learned a new skill, knitting hats. DH requested a grey one

the wind damage at the farm... the front of this peak also looks like this... so definately needing a siding job sooner than we were thinking. We also had our tv anntenna go through our garage roof out our place too. With the wind 50-60mph for sustained times over the weekend it could have been worse. 
Mom had another showing, she said it was the people who made the offer in Jan. They are now pre approved. so   also a possible lead on a home for the 2 mares she's been trying to sell. 
Am hopeful but not holding my breath on both accounts. She did make an offer on the trailer on the acre but they accepted one that wasn't contigent. So back to figuring out what to do on the farm for her living space. Hoping for one more week of crummy cold temps then maybe Spring temperatures. 
Going to start pushing my baked goods again so far there's been a good response to my fudge. So maybe that might help on the finances... IDK though takes a bit of fudge to make a profit... but it might sell decent at the famers market too. Also looking into some work from home options. We just can't do two properties long term... probably should of had it in writing that she'd auction it off by now. I can't get DH on the idea to get ours on the market asap then live in the camper if need be.... he's probably right though it'd be tough in a 23' camper with 3 beds for 5 people long term.... doing school would be tough too.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Nice photo !


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers that something works itself out in your favor!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Take it from one that knows....the more people ya have...the larger space gives people a cushion....cramped up is only going to get old and tempers will flare....ya feel like a sardine in a can and people get ancy......the fudge sounds really good and as good as your baking Is.........I'm sure ya could sell some cookies and cupcakes, too!!.....


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry to see the siding damage.  We had alot of wind here, trees down, power outages although this time not me.  Son spent time working  (VDOT) as a road washed out and then alot of trees down and some other road damages Sun through Tuesday.  
Got some sun the last few days.  The ground is drying up where the water doesn't lay, from the wind for 3 days.  One more day of sun, but now we are back to looking at rain coming in Thurs, and possible SNOW again this next weekend into the first of the week with temps in the 20's & 30's.  It was 60 today in the sun.  Hope that your mom's place can get sold and things smooth out there for you.  Shame the trailer got sold so quick.  I think you need to get something done quicker rather than later on the farm where she could move there for awhile???  Not being there, I certainly can't say what would be best.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> he's probably right though it'd be tough in a 23' camper with 3 beds for 5 people long term.... doing school would be tough too.


I can't argue with that thought process. It will work out.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> I can't argue with that thought process. It will work out.


well upgrading the camper might be in order... the ideal solution is Mom's place sells.


----------



## Bruce

Yes it is! Hopefully soon.


----------



## promiseacres

Temperatures are finally improving, should get time to work, ride the horses.  
On the farm front should be able to get things moving on cleaning up also. The trailer on the acre became available again so if that works out.... so Mom made a new offer. She also got a decent (not great) but decent offer without any crazy demands.... she is going to counter so praying that goes well. She has a lead for the 2 mares she's been wanting to sell... so again hoping it works out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad that the weather is giving ya a break to enjoy some time outside....just like you...I'm hoping for a "viable solution" to the property situation....makes it difficult to really move forward having to deal with those issues and everything else too...my head has at least slowed some and still have some things to tend to....but, the "list" is at least shrinking....finally....


----------



## promiseacres

Got to ride Tuesday, amazing to watch the kids with horses. Jocelyn at 42# & 7 years old. Helped catch them, walked her pony and did some brushing, cleaned the minis hooves... even tried to clean Richie's... but his are too big... though he is excellent with his hooves. Then we did a bit of bareback riding. Jocelyn rode Richie, am not ready for her to ride Rayne bareback just yet.  Her goal is riding her on the trails and trotting her under saddle, I love she's excited about continuing to work her. I have a feeling she will be riding Daisy quite a bit too... 
Got storms coming today.... possibly tornados. .. guess it is almost spring... 
Still waiting to hear about Mom's counter...and her property is being shown again today. ..


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure hope it doesn't get too rough for the people to view the house and there is a brighter day ahead for ya.....I think Jocelyn is treading in your "footsteps".....


----------



## promiseacres

After a week long of countering Mom has an official offer!!! I believe she has until end of May to be all moved. Still nothing solid on the horses.... hopefully she will get down to 2 and then there's room here until we get fence up. The clouds at the farm were so beautifully yesterday so took a picture. Just made a quick stop to check and get the mail... can’t wait to get it cleaned up!! That’s the neighbors dog...  hopefully they figure out containment issues before we get critters over there. 



And some signs of Spring in our yard


----------



## Bruce

Crocus in the lawn! Must be spring in Indiana.



promiseacres said:


> hopefully they figure out containment issues before we get critters over there.


If you haven't you might want to talk to them about it. They may not know there is going to be an issue in the not distant future.


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce 
They know we actually know them pretty well.  They’re really great people though not super dog/animal savvy... and as big as he is is just a pup... not quite a year old. She’s a city gal but her husband grow up in their house and is part of a farm family. She always tells me to let her know if he is bothering us . But they did loose kittens last summer so I really don’t want him anywhere close to our rabbits.


----------



## Bruce

So all they need is a fence! I guess the dog doesn't wander too far.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's great about the offer!!....hope things all go smoothly and then all can move forward....it sure is time for that....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

for everything to go smoothly  on your mom's  closing  congratulations  on the sale


----------



## promiseacres

Spent our Saturday moving some stuff for Mom... 
  plus the survey was finally marked... which is good so we can get our bit of farm field planted for hay. 

Today we are unloading the trailer.

Then going after a New Zealand doe from a friend. Which will hopefully produce Johns first meat pen for 4h . 
Friday the kids and I rode a bit. Was super happy that Rayne remembers her off lead training and did well again for Jocelyn. (It’s been several months) 
She’s ready for the trails I think at least on a lead. I am sure by the end of the season they’ll be trail riding with us off line. I did ride Richie for only a few minutes... wasn’t worth it to even grab a bridle. Just in a halter and bareback. He has really done wonders for my anxiety. Got some pictures the minis and him sleeping in the sun...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like a Great day and some Sunshine to enjoy it all in to boot.............even the animals took advantage....I know they are more than ready for the crap ya been putting up with to be moving on for warmer days.....as things begin to "cycle".....


----------



## Baymule

Good fences make good neighbors. Make sure that the fencing you do keeps dogs out. We used the 2"x4" non climb horse wire, but the 4"x4" sheep/goat wire is a lot cheaper and would keep dogs out too. If you can't fence the whole place in dog proof wire, fence in a "safe zone" for the small animals and skirt it on the ground 2' out to prevent digging in. 

I would get 2 rooms ready to move in, and live in the house and camp trailer, in a heartbeat. Wild horses couldn't drag me away from that fantastic farm that you have. Put your place up for sale ASAP and go live your dream/nightmare/adventure!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I have to agree with Bay. It’d be so much easier to make progress if you are there.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Mike CHS

I'm interested to see how you choose to go forward.


----------



## promiseacres

Friday a garbage bin will be delivered so we can start clean up. DH plans on getting a hay field started where there was beans last year. And we are going to pull down the existing posts and old wires, then put up horse safe fences.  Mom will move to the trailer when it's available for rent then close on it after her place up north closes. And we'll get started on the house too.    When we get the house to a point that it would be safe for the kids we'll put ours on the market. At some point a lean to off the corn crib needs added too. DH plans on finishing the small garage also for his tools/workshop. A million things to do... and I plan on riding as much as possible as that's my therapy...


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on the progress.  Plus it's "beginning to look alot like SPRING....."   Yay!!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

So much to do but it's all good!


----------



## Baymule

Any "camping out" in the house on a weekend in the future?


----------



## promiseacres

That's a  good idea.  @Baymule 
We are only 8 miles from the new place so isn't bad.


----------



## promiseacres

Riding in a friend’s fields. Wasn’t without hiccups but all stayed on and nothing too major that riding more won’t cure.


----------



## Baymule

Just look at that thousand watt smile! What great memories you are making for your kids. You are a great Mom!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Just look at that thousand watt smile! What great memories you are making for your kids. You are a great Mom!


Felt like a pretty bad Mom when Daisy took off at a trot with Jocelyn towards the trailer.... across the road and up the drive.... then went in a lope... Jocelyn just hanging on at that point and I couldn't catch up as I had Kinzey in her buddy seat behind me... then the silly horse stood there and neighed at us because she was alone... but Jocelyn wasn't too scared and it wasn't a busy road.... but we have more work to do if she is going to ride Daisy much. John however did super well on our friends pony and was complimented by her on how quiet he rode. As pony doesn't get along with all kids. Heart stopping but we are fine,


----------



## Baymule

That is rather mild compared to my early horse adventures. I fell off, got stepped on, got kicked, got thrown off......and I went back for more? LOL

It is scary to be on a runaway horse. I am glad that it all came out ok and she wasn't hurt. I've got a 2 year old grand daughter that looks to be as animal crazy as her Mamaw……..


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule i personally have had a lot worse too.. just from my perspective made my heart stop... will make some adjustments and work with Daisy more myself so she isn’t so willing to do her own thing...I guess expect the unexpected with kids and horses. Jocelyn has a good lesson too. It honestly just looked like she was in full control just was heading to the barn on her own. Hard to even call it a runaway but that’s what was.


----------



## promiseacres

Explored more last night... got a lot of clean up... the main pastures look like this... wish we could burn it but it would probable get out of control. We found more fence lines and will be getting the old fence and posts pulled asap so we can start mowing and getting it under control. 
future pond site  
future hay field


----------



## Mike CHS

It's a great feeling when you can start turning your dream into reality.


----------



## Mini Horses

You are going to love this new place -- despite all the work and aggravation it will bring for a while.   Enjoy it!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That situation probably taught her more than ya realize, as she was able to gain the experience and didn't have to deal with any negative issues....such as injuries.....and helped to build her confidence in herself as a rider......glad ya had a fun day!!....and avoided any incidents....


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> It is scary to be on a runaway horse.


The running part never bothered me. It was the stopping part and how abrupt they decided to do so.


----------



## promiseacres

Got on the trails today... I rode Daisy and led Rayne. Just me and Jocelyn and a friend and her mare. Whom she hasn’t rode in 5 years... all did well. First picture is the divider extension we are borrowing from a friend as Rayne fits under the dividers...


----------



## promiseacres

Saturday made a trip to Menards... got a roof harness for DH, heavy duty garbage bags for construction debris, and two respirator/facial masks... kids said we got a lot of stuff.. I told them to wait until we get a trailer load... 
Mom's appraisal came back good, so she'll be closing on her property by Mid May!    of course it's Josh's busy season that she's moving in.... but I guess it's best it's done and we can get started!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, if he is busy, then maybe it is worthy to pay some teenagers to help move the lesser "important" stuff....that way the time he jumps in his ingenuity and energy isn't wasted on the other....could help with the time spent.....we were very Thankful for @Bruce 's help....the loading and unloading went much quicker than we ever expected....and we weren't wore out when it was done.....


----------



## promiseacres

We have lots of offers of help, our new neighbors are especially excited and have offered help whether it's moving or clean up. They are still trying to figure out their dog dilemma... her husband says, "our dogs never needed a fence when we were growing up."   In any case the dog has knocked both my girls down enough that we all feel it's better he stay home.... anyways we'll figure it out.  I don't want them to get rid of the dog when a fence system would solve the issue.


----------



## Bruce

You can pretend you are moving to Texas where it is your responsibility to "Fence out" other people's animals to protect you and your property.
Yeah, doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> You can pretend you are moving to Texas where it is your responsibility to "Fence out" other people's animals to protect you and your property.
> Yeah, doesn't make sense to me either.


"Well, this IS the wild West Mr...  ...don't you read the dime novels?"


----------



## Bruce

I think it is a bit less wild than it was 150 years ago.


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce we will be fencing for that reason... but in my opinions a couple fence lines are better than one... particularly if we decide to free range any poultry or waterfowl.


----------



## promiseacres

Happy day


----------



## CntryBoy777

When momma is Happy....the whole family is Happy.....


----------



## promiseacres

We have 30 days for Mom to be moved!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can attest that they do pass rather Quickly, too!!....sure glad to hear the "obstacle" is being removed....so that ya can move forward.........gives ya something to "ponder" while ya are Riding....


----------



## promiseacres

We'll Mom made arrangements and will be renting her trailer come May 1 (she'll buy it once her other place closes May 14). She had one mare picked up last Saturday. And I put up an ad for the other two she's not keeping... she finally lowered the price... otherwise they'll go to a local auction. As Josh says I just need to let it go.  Still a bunch of stuff to go get and our 2nd busiest month to do it....  but some other family members seem to want to help. we'll see though. I spent a few hours cleaning, filling the dumpster Saturday while the kids explored. DH was moving his tools to his new to him crane truck  they had taken away his crane truck after his accident...  and finally are seeing the benefit of him being on the road with it full time... so glad he has a crane again. Makes his job much easier.  While out at the farm I saw that there was water coming up around the well head...not sure what was going on but figured out how to turn off the pump so now no water at the farm... guess it's good Mom has the trailer to live in.


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, water coming out of the well head ONLY when the pump was running? Sounds like maybe a break in the pipe. Hope that won't be too expensive to fix.


----------



## promiseacres

Got another load of stuff from Mom's Saturday... it's  sitting  in my horse trailer at this time... planning on going up Friday for 2 hopefully quick trips... to move her old car that doesn't run, a old shavings trailer, and rv... all of which haven't been moved for years...   hopefully it goes ok. Then Saturday her household furniture can be moved to her house trailer. It's a good thing it's available with all the issues the farmhouse has... We did look in our woods for some morels... but nothing. The trees are getting leaves so we can tell now what they are. Some hickory, walnut, oak, maple and cottonwoods. 
I had training for an online job... but didn't pass so that's one less thing... kids ball season is in full swing and am helping with my daughter's team.... but things are going ok, just busy.  the pastures are doing well and hope to start grazing the horses next week. Will take about 2 weeks for them to get on for many hours. Mom's horses have lice.. so they'll stay there for a bit longer. She can leave them at the barns for 30 days past closing... has a friend who can feed them daily. Still looking for homes for 2... otherwise it's auction time. 
Get Mom moved and I'm going RIDING again...  of course most of the organized days to ride with the local groups are days with ball games.... oh well. we enjoy that too.


----------



## promiseacres

Got all the trips done. A few hiccups but nothing too major.


  Today got everything mowed.... while picking up sticks and trash my kids found some treasures  

 
then we had supper on the front deck. Scouted the woods again ticks are terrible.


----------



## Mike CHS

It looks like a good day and lots got done.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like things are greening up pretty good!!.....sure have to be "watchful" for those ticks....not really a problem here....probably ants wipe them out....hope ya get to enjoy the growing season......


----------



## Mike CHS

If I'm going out in the grass at all I spray my legs at the minimum.


----------



## Baymule

That is all good news. Progress is being made in leaps and bounds. Something tells me that you will, and are pulling this all off. Yes, you are busy, but you will get it all done!


----------



## Bruce

That grass looks like it needs a brush hog or flail mower instead of a rider!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> That grass looks like it needs a brush hog or flail mower instead of a rider!


Probably but the JD does pretty well and both bush hogs needs work...  the JD does well enough that DH plans on another when we replace it...even though he is service tech for Case IH...


----------



## Bruce

Case IH doesn't make riding mower/garden tractors do they? So he isn't "cheating" buying another brand.


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce I don't think they do. In any case we aren't too concerned.  Never been 100% set on one brand being the best at everything. 

So Mom's place CLOSED!!! Has to be out by tomorrow from the house and then 30 days for the barns.... The closing is set on the trailer come Monday.  Now to get our plans set and start working on the farm!!!  

We have a little over a week of school and I'm working 4 hours daily grading essays...So still busy. Hoping between that and ballgames we can ride SOON!! Tomorrow we're getting the 100 bales of hay picked up (I bought last October from friends, didn't intend for them to store it this long but oh well) Have all the horses except Mr Richie on pastures in the mornings so not feeding as much hay at this time. Sugars are still too high for Richie.  I need to get lunch then take Jocelyn to speech.... need to work with kids on school too. They're currently grooming the horses ( I hope...) Just thought I'd update everyone on our doings. We have a weekend free of ballgames so that'll help as we need to get everything mowed, bunny cages cleaned and trailers all unloaded.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  on everything


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> So Mom's place CLOSED!!!



That is fantastic, things can move forward more quickly now.


----------



## Baymule

*WAHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## promiseacres

Mom's been here almost 2 weeks. We found a new home for her parrot after she decided there was not room for him at her new place.... we considered taking him but we really don't need another critter.  We just have the horses and hay to get moved, have until June 17.  It's a tough time of year for Mom as my big sis passed away on May 28, her birthday May 29, back in 1991... but she's been coming to our ballgames and seems to enjoy being around the kids.
On the farm front : The soil scientist is coming this afternoon to take a soil sample for the septic and I've contacted a well company to fix the well head. DH think it's turned artisan   But who ever repaired it in the past didn't know what they were doing... so we'll get it fixed right and the water treated.

A skag zero turn mower came into DH's work as a trade in, only 100 hours and he was able to purchase it at a very decent price. So that should help with us mowing 3 places at this time. Jocelyn found this guy in the farmhouse yard.


Rabbits- well no new litters and no does acting pregnant but... a couple are due this week and several in June.  The polish litter are weaned and doing well. The NZ are growing well and are 5.5 weeks.

We got our hay picked up, though it's at the farm. But I've been grabbing 5 bales when I need them... about once a week. VERY NICE to just put it in the shed on the wagon... Duke and Daisy are on pasture and the ponies get some. Even Richie has been getting some... but not too much.  Jocelyn has been brushing Rayne almost every day. Hoping we'll get time to ride soon. John is done with school... Jocelyn isn't but that that's ok. 
My 5th gradermy horse loving girl


----------



## Baymule

My husband once had a Skag zero turn when he had a landscape company. Very good mower, congrats on the good deal. This is a big upheaval for your Mom, but will be so worth it when it all gets done and y'all are settled in your new home. Your Mom will always be in remembrance at this time of year. 

Moving horses and hay, you will get it done, along with everything else you do! You and your husband have gone out on a limb, but look at the life you will have. Look at the life you are giving your children, what a gift!


----------



## greybeard

So you can move into the new place as soon as the well is fixed?. That is a step forward.




promiseacres said:


> DH think it's turned artisan



(I believe you meant artesian, not artisan)


----------



## promiseacres

greybeard said:


> So you can move into the new place as soon as the well is fixed?. That is a step forward.
> QUOTE
> 
> Oh I wish... the new septic needs to be put in, new plumbing, new wiring, new posts in the basement, probably will start removing plaster soon... and removing all current broke down fences... probably next year
> 
> 
> (I believe you meant artesian, not artisan)[/] yes...lol I should have Google it.


----------



## Bruce

There was a well here quite near the house that was covered over. It was discovered when the north building was 90+% rebuilt from the foundation up in 2013 (we bought the place in 2011). I think it was an artisan well because it was very well done


Sadly it had to be filled in. Sure wish it had been 15' farther from the house.


----------



## greybeard

It's hard to say Bruce.. just looking at the picture, unless water flowed up the pipe on the left of the picture, all by itself, it's not artesian. The definition of an artesian well is one where the water is under enough natural pressure that the water flows on it's on 'power' all the way to the surface. No pump or other lift is needed. The water flows out of the ground on it's own. 


 

Sometimes they flow with a great deal of force and flow, sometimes just a steady, unrelenting trickle, but the operative word is they flow to surface. There is an artesian well about 20 miles south of me that has been flowing for as long as anyone here remembers, in downtown Humble Texas. It began when an oil well was being drilled there and they hit pressurized water and it began flowing back up the drill stem. When I was a kid, the flow was substantial, out a 6" pipe at full flow spouting several feet out from the pipe. I drove by there less than a month ago for the 1st time in decades and it has been all but capped off and now barely flows not much more than what would come out of a 1" garden hose.


----------



## Bruce

I didn't say artesian, I said artisan. Took a lot of craftsmanship to make that well 

Sure could use an artesian well down by the pond though. There may be a small one just south of the pond because there was some water flowing down into it (on the "road" I made when I dug the pond out) in the spring after the snow melted but no rain for a few days. But it is pretty weak, there is no water running now but it is still really squishy in the "well" area. I'm wondering if I could dig a trench and make a curtain drain to the pond. What happens if I dig a hole several feet deep and there is an artesian well there? Maybe the clay soil is keeping the water from coming up??


----------



## greybeard

Sounds like a gravity seep spring. That happens when ground water that's in the very top of the tables seeps horizontally to the lowest elevations via gravity.
My sister has several on her place that run during winter and most of the spring spring season and dry up in the middle of the drier months. Seep springs are notable because there is rarely a single identifiable point of exit. It doesn't bubble or flow up, it's just there; usually in a mushy/marshy area.

Actually, I have them too but I have to walk down to the river and look up along the steep banks to see them. Water is seeping/coming out of the sides of the higher river banks. Any strata that takes water in vertically (from the surface) can and will also transport water horizontally to the lowest point of the strata.
Gravity is a wonderful thing and......it's everywhere around us.

Flowing springs are about the same as artesian wells. 
My grandfather's place had one on his place and it was substantial. I walked with my uncles and father many times to get a pail of water from that spring. When I was about 10,his sons sunk 2 concrete culverts down on their ends to make a collection point, and broke a bit of concrete off at the top for the flow to exit at one single point. Later, since the spring was down a long hill, the put a pump in with the pump's suction about 3' down in the culverts and piped water up the hill to the house.  Before that, that home had no running water of indoor plumbing. The excess water just flowed on down a draw and they later dug a pond and dammed the flow up. It has an overflow in the dam so the pond water doesn't back up into the spring itself.

The little community they lived in was named after his spring. Moss Springs Texas.  My cousin owns the place now but no one lives in the old house. I was there about a decade ago and the pond and spring were still there but google map shows what looks like a dam breach and no water in the pond area. Spring is undoubtedly still there tho. 

STA doesn't know it but he's probably driven within a few miles of that place when he was near New Boston Tx.


----------



## promiseacres

Got some things moved around at the farm. The new mower does a good job! And under 2 hours (3/4 acres). 
DH is frustrated about not being able to make hay, but between work and the weather... not sure there's much we can do at this time. 

And super excited to have our first Velveteen Lop litter yesterday! Hoping they're on a roll now! pictures on the kindling thread.  
Mom's birthday is tomorrow, hoping to take her trail riding Wednesday (REALLY shouldn't with everything we need to get done... but I need it!!) 
Ok need to get to work...


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Mom's birthday is tomorrow, hoping to take her trail riding Wednesday (REALLY shouldn't with everything we need to get done... but I need it!!)


Mental health is important!! I'm sure the hay situation is really gnawing on your DH. It isn't a "product" that can just sit and wait at prime condition until the weather cooperates.



greybeard said:


> Seep springs are notable because there is rarely a single identifiable point of exit. It doesn't bubble or flow up, it's just there; usually in a mushy/marshy area.


Pretty well fits this "spring". You can see flow as it goes to the pond where the water has made a narrower channel but a bit farther up (and a "bit" means a few feet) there is no obviously moving water.



greybeard said:


> When I was about 10,his sons sunk 2 concrete culverts down on their ends to make a collection point, and broke a bit of concrete off at the top for the flow to exit at one single point. Later, since the spring was down a long hill, the put a pump in with the pump's suction about 3' down in the culverts and piped water up the hill to the house. Before that, that home had no running water of indoor plumbing. The excess water just flowed on down a draw and they later dug a pond and dammed the flow up. It has an overflow in the dam so the pond water doesn't back up into the spring itself.


Sounds a lot like here. In order south going north:

pond behind the barn
100' or so of soggy wet area unless it hasn't rained for weeks. Clay soil, doesn't drain or perc. Good place to get the tractor stuck.
concrete block cistern with small diameter pipe at the bottom in both the north and south sides, looks like there was once a pump and vertical pipe
less wet area that I can run the tractor over
natural wetland
"brook" when there is enough water
north man made pond


----------



## Baymule

We have wet weather seeps here on out place. One of our neighbors has a running stream in his front yard when it's wet.


----------



## Bruce

We can have that but only in the spring when the snow on the parking area is melting and the ground is still frozen so it can't soak in.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Bruce

At least someone can work their fields! I guess Indiana didn't get the heavy rains of some other states.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> At least someone can work their fields! I guess Indiana didn't get the heavy rains of some other states.


 It was still a bit damp but we have a 5 to 7 day of rain free days predicted...am guessing there's going to be a lot if hay dropped asap! We seem to be in a location which gets missed at times... it will hit all around us but... we have more fields planted up here than around Indianapolis...which is very unusual.


----------



## greybeard

promiseacres said:


> It was still a bit damp but we have a 5 to 7 day of rain free days predicted...am guessing there's going to be a lot if hay dropped asap! We seem to be in a location which gets missed at times... it will hit all around us but... we have more fields planted up here than around Indianapolis...which is very unusual.


We call that a "hole in the sky".


----------



## Baymule

That is a beautiful field!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> That is a beautiful field!


That's actually some of the "yard".... lol


----------



## Baymule

Still a beautiful field, don't care if it is yard or not. Baling the yard is the redneck thing to do. LOL LOL


----------



## promiseacres

Baled  the hay, 76 bales off of our acre of yard.


----------



## Baymule

My yard is sand and dust with some weeds the sheep like.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> My yard is sand and dust with some weeds the sheep like.


Yeah but you don't have winters like we do... so it's all good


----------



## Baymule

You can keep your winters!! I'll happily keep my hot summers!


----------



## greybeard

I think I waited a bit long to mow my yard too......





 

(got most of it today tho..not sure why my phone has decided to start taking tinted pictures)


----------



## promiseacres

Spent our afternoon at the farm yesterday, found and pulled several fence posts and prepping a path through the Giant ragweed so we can get the hay equipment out to the good grass. Lots of Rye grass to make into hay. Hoping and praying we found all the posts.Of course the old Allis wouldn't start so couldn't use the bush hog... but the JD took the weeds on....     Earlier this week I spent a few hours cleaning up and ALL the jars of canned goods are gone!!! The well guy and saw our well head and I will call him again today now that the underground wires are marked so that can get fixed. Our 4H fair starts Saturday. After that is done our goal include really working out at the farm. Can't wait to getter done.


----------



## promiseacres

So the well is fixed. It tests high for sulfur which we expected.... so the well guys are getting some recommendations on treatment systems. If it wasn't very deep we were going to consider a new one... but at 98' it should be in good water from what the neighbors tell us.     It's also treated for the bacteria. I ran all the lines... some were quite nasty.... 
DH then cut the old cow pasture... got about half of it done... we'll leave the rest for another week. The mower got tore up of course, we found 3 fence posts we missed on the line, then random wooden posts and cow feeder parts. But it's all good and fixable. DH says he's never broke the guards on the mower.   We left the big patches of weeds, Giant ragweed and canadian thistle to be bush hogged.


----------



## Mike CHS

The first few times cutting unfamiliar pasture can be interesting to say the least.  I lost track of how many cinder blocks, pieces of rebar and even car gas tanks got found by my tractor or mower.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> I ran all the lines... some were quite nasty....


Understatement of the year!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing is for sure......it will definitely get Better!!....the more the "pieces" come together for ya....the more ya can see a "path" forward.....what has really given us fits is having to search, find, and create a "new routine".....ya are having to set things up, to find out That spot isn't where it needs to be....I can't tell ya how many times Joyce has rearranged furniture....heck, I'm always walking into a "new room".....


----------



## Bruce

All OK as long as you can find your chair and bed!!! Hopefully she doesn't rearrange things in the dark


----------



## promiseacres

Got 120 more bales in the shed last Friday. 



 


4H fair has been keeping us busy.
Friday we Took John's electric project in. 
Saturday took in the Rabbits and open projects 

Sunday we all competed in the kiddie tractor pull. 
Monday was tractor driving competition.
Tuesday was Rabbit show. Highlights were Champion  meatpen, Best Opposite Mini rex, and champion Novice Showmanship 
Parade  & Battle of the Barns.
Today was watermelon eating contest.
Tomorrow is a family day, and bring home the show rabbits.
Friday take home all the other projects and auction.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds busy, but know it is fun....lots of trouble with all the "logistics" and loading and packing and the "behind the scenes" stuff...........but, it is "memories" in the makins and ya will hold those "dear" when ya get further on down the "road" some........Glad ya are doing very Well with the Awards and sure ya will add a few more....sounds really good on the Hay, too!!.....


----------



## Baymule

You are making progress on your farm. Love the pictures. We have giant ragweed here too, the sheep love it. That is some icky pipe water! Sulphur water has that rotten egg smell to it, maybe drill the well a little deeper? The fair sounds like a wonderful time had by all!


----------



## promiseacres

Fair is done! We survived! 
John’s meatpen got $300. & we “got” to bring them home...


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the $300 on the meatpen!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Congrats on the $300 on the meatpen!


Thanks, was worried with him having the only one if he would get a good price. Definitely worth our time to do it again. 
Mowed more pasture last night... didn’t go as quick as DH wanted...lots of fine stems that were laying down. But we did get it cut. The area we cut a couple weeks ago is looking good. Did find another fence line but was in the weeds so didn’t damage the mower as we will mow the weeds with a bush hog.


----------



## Baymule

Your farm is beautiful and will make a home for your family. I envision a “home place” where your children grow up, come back for visits, holidays, bring their children and a mad confusion of the best kind that only a loving family can provide.


----------



## promiseacres

Another 250 60+# bales in the shed. 
Another long night though as we had a blown tire on the 2nd hay wagon as we were putting it up...  
shoved it in the shed anyways. Did get the new Tedder. Not the one we demo’d As it was too beat  up too much especially as it was new...so we got a bit smaller one just wasn’t beat up for the same price. I did almost step on a resident 3ish foot snake. Fairly sure it was a fox snake... he or she can definitely stay for rodent control. It went in the weeds and made a rattle sound, I know many snakes do that but sure made us stop..rattle snakes are not common to our area but they are here.


----------



## CntryBoy777

For some reason I am at a loss....I don't think we have the same "definition" to the word "lazy day"....cause ya get more done in half a day, than I can get done in a couple of weeks........good to hear ya are having such good hay production and having the equipment to do it with is a "blessing" to your DH, I'm sure....it is much better for the wagon to be in your barn with a blown tire with the "chore" Done, than to have to deal with it on the roadside somewhere.....


----------



## promiseacres

@CntryBoy777  I am sure my lazy days aren't too different than yours. 
We went to church, then lunch. Then cleaned out the baler. And home to do chores and made a birthday supper for Josh. Then sat all evening passing the time with our friends who joined us. It was a lovely cool evening. And the cake was great.


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on the hay.  Yep, have put a few wagons full into the barn on flat tires rather than have the hay sit out and maybe get wet. Ruined a rim or 2 over the years, but that is cheap compared to a wagon full of hay.  Wonderful feeling to see the hay in the barn.  We made about 35 + acres in the past 2 days.  Had a horrendous t-storm, downpour on Thursday after hot humid weather in the 90's.  Cut the one place Fri aft and I tedded it out Sat. Then on Sat,  he cut the custom place, and the last 9 acre field of ours to make.  The first field I raked today and he baled behind me as it was pretty dry due to being mature.  There was alot of second growth up in it though so not too bad hay.  The custom place is about 15+ acres and was rather light this year.  Didn't tedd it but it was pretty well cured when I raked and my son got it baled tonight. Just a couple of tough (green) spots.  It is a joy to rake.  Long straight rows..... Got over 80 4x5 rolls.  They wanted smaller rolls than the normal 5x6 rolls we do as they don't have as big a tractor to handle the large ones.  So we bale it with the net wrap baler.   The 9 acre field was quite green.,  I tedded it out this morning, and will rake it tomorrow and hopefully we will get it rolled.  There is a 20-40% chance of pop up showers all according to which station you listen to;  I am hoping they are wrong.  Originally they said less than 20% chance on Manday then 40%+ chance starting Tuesday.  We are supposed to see some of the Tropical storm rain maybe on wed/thurs.    

Your tedder looks like ours but I can't get the picture to enlarge for some reason.  Does your have the hydraulics that fold up the 2 sides?  Our older one you have to pull a lever and fold them in behind the other  wheels, but the newer one they fold up for transport  Also had one that we had to lift the sides up by hand for transport.  The hydraulic cylinders make it alot easier on me physically, just can't use it with the 2 older tractors that do not have the hydraulic hookups. But it sure can speed up the drying when you are racing natures whims.


----------



## promiseacres

@farmerjan I think it has hydrolics to lift the sides. Honestly I didn't get to see it in action. I helped DH get it hitched then took the kids over to the neighbors to swim...  Teaching me to drive this tractor is on the to do list... I have driven tractors here and there but not too many older ones...and he can stack much better and longer than I can. We have been having a college boy help so far. Good kid but we'll miss him when he goes back to college. Loves any physical work. He'll roof all day then help us bale that evening. Hard to find that kind of work ethic.


----------



## farmerjan

Boy, you are right about finding someone with that work ethic.  They are worth their weight in gold.  I have slowly learned to drive all the different ones we have.  And believe me, the ones designing the tractors always manage to come up with changing something from one model or year to another.... not to mention different brands. Because I have some memory problems from the bad car wreck in 1989, I HAVE KEPT A "CHEAT SHEET" that I will refer to on different tractors... No joke.  And there are certain ones I like better than others.  But it is hard to always remember where the pto lever is, and on the big 4x4 John Deere, it is actually just a little knob on the "side board" (as opposed to the dashboard)  that you just turn.  And it is not a standard shift/standard gear tractor, so I forget all the combinations it can be put into.....


----------



## Baymule

What are the weeds pictured in your first picture? 

New equipment looks good! Of course, it looks even better with that handsome guy next to it.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> What are the weeds pictured in your first picture?
> 
> New equipment looks good! Of course, it looks even better with that handsome guy next to it.


Giant ragweed, some of it is 10+feet tall.. we also have some lovely patches of canadian thistles... those have gone to seed already... DH hopes to bushhog some of it this week.


----------



## Bruce

Both sound like plants that are unwelcome!


----------



## promiseacres

Going to start mowing down the weeds at the farm and DH is hopeful to plant hay in the the 3ish acres that was in beans last year.  
We went to the lake over the past weekend, very lovely time, fishing and swimming. Jocelyn caught the most fish.. mostly little ones we threw back... but we caught enough big ones that we'll have them for dinner tonight. 
 I was hoping/planning on some trail riding but our trailer jack post got bent with all the hay in the trailer... so it needs fixed. Maybe next week. So Jocelyn and I rode at home this morning. Rode in the pens then out around the house and up the road just a bit. Richie was calling to the other horses... Rayne on the other hand did perfectly. Other than she's learned that she can just stand and not go anywhere... smart pony. Which is why I put a lead on her.  After our excursion John rode Richie in the pens (he says he likes riding him better than Daisy... , Richie hasn't spooked for him... so we'll see when that happens if he feels the same. )  Tomorrow some friends are coming to ride so we'll get Daisy saddled too. Love that the kids are doing great helping groom and tack and catch the horses.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The really good thing about it is, that when they grow and get older the more "knowledge, experience, and routine" they gain....and are much more help to ya....so Glad ya are able to just settle and Enjoy "life" away from all those "hassels" that kept holding ya back.....


----------



## promiseacres

Working on the weeds at the farm, DH is using his sickle bar.. it gets damaged a bit but no tires are being punctured... finding lots of broken of t posts in the pasture.



DH also plowed the 3 1/2 acre field that will be planted for a hay field.  Which is good while Richie is doing great with the cow pasture hay but Duke and Daisy need better quality.  Debating how to set up their pens. Definitely some dry lots but but possibly something bigger with pasture for the horses that can tolerate it and need it. Right now though our current pastures are have very eaten parts and other places need mowed... needing to mow it and get some rain.
We also took down the cobbled cow fence at the south end of the corn crib.
 

Started pulling some of the old carpets in the house..  and the bulldozer and excavation work should happen this week. Getting the septic permit too.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> finding lots of broken of t posts in the pasture.


Oh man, just what you need. Can you determine the probable fence lines from the ones you've "found" (poor sickle bar!!) and maybe search others out before the mower finds them? One ASSUMES that the posts were fairly equally spaced when the fence was new.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Oh man, just what you need. Can you determine the probable fence lines from the ones you've "found" (poor sickle bar!!) and maybe search others out before the mower finds them? One ASSUMES that the posts were fairly equally spaced when the fence was new.


 Seems to be no real clue as where they were other than around the areas where the cattle feeders were. We are guessing they used them  to keep the feeders in place, as it doesn't appear to be any fence lines there.  We sure have a LOT of scrapping to do... the gates/pen we took down have maybe 2-4 horizontal bars left, they attached panels, combine parts and pallets to keep it up....quite the mess. The sickle bar has a release so it's not doing to bad, better than find them with a tire or bush hog. DH has plenty of extra guards and other parts on hand for it.


----------



## promiseacres

It's been a busy week.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like someone knocked over a few trees  How are things progressing? Sorta kinda on schedule?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Looks like someone knocked over a few trees  How are things progressing? Sorta kinda on schedule?


They are progressing, we'll be out there most the weekend picking up scrap and garbage that was in the tree line. And more mowing weeds. 
I am getting anxious to start actually work on the house... hopefully soon. We also got a quote on the new septic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hopefully ya didn't when ya saw the quote....


----------



## Bruce

Or have to sell the first born.


----------



## Baymule

Wow, y'all are really getting things done. It already is a beautiful place, showing signs of neglect, but beautiful. When y'all get done cleaning it all up, it will be a showplace. Can't wait to see what y'all do on the house. What kind of septic system will y'all have installed?


----------



## promiseacres

The septic will be a "gravity flow trickle feed shelter trench system" according to the permit. I don't have a clue as to prices on such things but the first quote was 6200. Better than the 10-15000 I was told last summer when we originally had the septic checked so it sounds fine to me.   and will be plenty big enough so we shouldn't have problems in the future, plan on a dump station for the camper. 
We currently have a back hoe and bull dozer out there and they plan on bringing the big excavator too, so they will be digging the pond too... isn't a big priority but might as get it done while we have access to the equipment.


----------



## farmerjan

Completely agree to get the pond done while they are there.  Will be cheaper in the long run so that they don't have to move equipment back in at a later date.  That's a smart move on your part.  It looks like you are really getting things going.  And to get all this outside work done while the weather is good.  I'm sure you want to get on the house, but alot of that can be done when it isn't so nice outside.  The land and all looks real nice.


----------



## Pastor Dave

When we put in the offer on our new place, our bank wouldn't approve the loan due to the outdated septic system. The overflow went away from the tank and right to the creek. We were $15,000 over asking price to get the sellers to accept, so they weren't happy with an $11,000 system, but still made a $4,000 profit above their asking price. It was a shock to see the yard between the house and barn all dug up and trenched up with 4, 150' fingers. Now we have to wait for settling to occur and get it dragged out flat and seeded.


----------



## promiseacres

@Pastor Dave still floors me we got a loan.....with all it's issues. As it was being sold "as is" . The soil scientist actually marked for a finger to go under the garage....DH wants it actually more towards the trees.. we'll see. The guys who gave me the quote haven't been out there yet... I was a bit suprised they got a quote around already. 
As for the pond excited. The neighbors to our north just tiled the other wet spot that was on the property line, it will be interesting to see how it all works out with wet spots, and the hopeful pond.  DH is hopeful the pond will just naturally fill. We will tile to a ditch at the right depth so it fills but not too much. I am glad DH seems to understand how it all works. The dirt from the pond will be used as fill here and there and as the backstop for the shooting range.


----------



## Baymule

Having just got our 2 1/2 acre horse "pasture" (read that as heavily wooded lot) cleared, we can now see where a pond could go. We have everything but a pond now. By all means, put in the pond while you have a chance!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> The neighbors to our north just tiled the other wet spot that was on the property line, it will be interesting to see how it all works out with wet spots, and the hopeful pond. DH is hopeful the pond will just naturally fill.


And does their tile drain onto your property? It seems to be a domino effect. Farmer 1 tiles and farmer 2 gets the extra water so he tiles and Farmer 3 now gets whatever he had before plus the water from Farmers 1 & 2. Presumably at some point you get to a natural drainage system. Of course that is also how all the "extra" nutrients hit the watershed.


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce no it drains west to a ditch. We could have probably had ours tiled also but we prefer a pond to help control the extra water.  hopefully it works.


----------



## promiseacres

Cleaned up continues.


----------



## Mike CHS

Having gone through that for a couple of years you have all of the best wishes I can send.


----------



## Baymule

Its a lot of work now, but it will be so worth it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I see some young, limber backs, and legs out there...."pitching in".....nothing like quality "family time"......it doesn't all have to be "saddle high" above the ground..........could come in handy if any "correction" is needed, too.........I made the youngest dethatch our yard with a garden/bow rake, when she was 11....took her 2wks to get it done....and she wasn't "pouting" in her room either....gives new meaning to "timeout".....


----------



## promiseacres

Sorry fell asleep uploading photos last night...  mowing the tall weeds is almost done but the sicklebar had some issues... a bushing failed. But we can look across the property now.  
@CntryBoy777 yes the kids have been helping. Not always willingly but they know the expectations. It’s a family adventure


----------



## promiseacres

So yesterday we got two lines of gates/fence down behind the corn crib. 
We also found out Mom went and got married again... we see a lawyer Thursday. This was out of the blue and has blown us away. And we really don't know this guy (she's known him for a while but some reason only became interested in her in last couple of months, after she sold her place of course) Mom says she'll sign a quit deed on the farm, I don't know if he needs too also... the lawyer should be able to tell us. Plus get her estate figured out...  We're all worried as this has just been strange and very quick. They started dating last month as far as I know and we only have met him once.  If both need to and they won't sign the quit deed, we'll sell the farm. Mom felt no need for a prenuptial and feels that it's all ok. But he's got some sketchy relatives... IDK Should of known better..


----------



## Mike CHS

That situation would have me concerned.  I hope it works out for all.


----------



## farmerjan

WOW, that was a real HOLY S#@T surprise.  I do applaud your getting a lawyer appointment and getting this solved now.  It is a real shame that she didn't feel the sense of fairness to tell you at least; or to make sure with some sort of a prenup that she should protect you after all the months of back and forth you all went through with this. It would be a shame to sell the farm since you all really seem to enjoy it and have been working so hard to get it into shape to be able to have a life there.  One thing, since she has chosen to marry and not inform you, please protect yourselves.  And to realize you are NO LONGER RESPONSIBLE FOR HER OR HER ANIMALS.  Hard as that is to do, you do not need to keep on "taking care of things for her". 

Thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> We also found out Mom went and got married again


Wow, that is really scary. I'm also glad you are getting a lawyer involved. All of a sudden there is another finger in the pot. I hope it all works in your favor and quickly.


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan beat me to it. How funny that both of us first knee-jerk reaction is HOLY SH!T! What farmerjan said times 1,000. Have you got over the stunned shock and gotten really pi$$ed yet?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I back ya 120%.....I wouldn't have wasted time in getting to a lawyer, either...if I'd taken care of our situation....it would be much different now...no need to wait to get "blindsided" anymore, than ya have already.......


----------



## promiseacres

Shock is over.... now alternative  between insanely pissed and sincerely hurt. When Mom decided it was time to move and was looking for a place near family I decided we could help her... we all love horses and despite a rocky relationship I was ready to forgive and forget. When we bought the farm men was the last thing on her mind she told us.... which was important to me... when I was 8 she married the man whom I still have nightmares about.... she all but refused to protect us girls.(her farm was more importal to her)..it could have been worse...but he should have gone to jail as a pediphile... he is dead.  He was husband #3....now she's on #5.... I told her my kids were the priority... we are probably are more protective of them because of my background... men and women have to earn my trust with my kids.... we will give it up if we don't feel right about the situation. Obviously it's her life but I need more time and some respect in this....  DH and I are 100% in agreement, unless the farm only has our names on it we are done.


----------



## farmerjan

She is your mom, so you will always have a love for her even if you don't like her some/most of the time.  However, I am in complete agreement with both you and your DH.  Your name only or you need to be out of it.  And you can love/care/dislike/hate her from a distance because it is obvious that she is unable to be fair and do right by you.  Accept it as HER FAILING, not yours, and just put the distance between you to keep your family in a good place mentally, emotionally and FINANCIALLY.  It is time to let her sink or swim on her own.  You are not responsible for her, she is supposed to be a mature adult.  She has made her choice, now do what is right for your own family.  And from here on, DO NOT LET YOURSELVES become a crutch for her again and do not get into any other type of financial situation with her.  Cut the apron strings and live your own life with your DH and kids.......don't take care of her animals, don't be a "safety net" for her horses or her stuff.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Gosh, knew about all the issues with "getting" this place, selling hers, etc.  Just found this thread & update.   I'm floored at the last "mom got married"!!! 


I was catching up with all the progress, enjoying the ride and then  -- WHAM.    A cliffhanger.    I hope it all gets resolved really fast.


----------



## Baymule

I totally agree with the above.


----------



## promiseacres

Got more fence lines down at the farm last few evenings, we have quite the pile of old broken, bent posts and wads of wire. 

So after our attorney visit which I think went ok... we'll meet with the attorney again in a couple of weeks with Mom and then separately just us. Mom is setting up a trust, and still says she will do a quit claim deed for the farm. But talking to the our tax people to figure out if that's the best route for us. We currently own the property as joint tenants, and since it was before her marriage we should be ok... unless she decides to sell her share or goes bankrupt.... but still researching. So I still want the quit claim deed for our protection. Unfortunately can't just cut ties with her at his time... we need her financial help getting the house fixed up... so it continues. Mom wants me involved in planning her trust... and sounds like I'll be made part of her medical decisions. Can't say I'm impressed with her new husband... I don't think he has a pot to pi$$ in and if he did wouldn't have a clue what to do with it... 
We have a fun weekend planned, family reunion (my Dad's side) and State fair trip! Will start school then next week.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, you need it CLEARLY in writing that under no circumstances does the property go to anyone but you. A trust is fine, but unless it is irrevocable could be changed at any time without your knowledge. A quitclaim deed would be ideal.

Is the plan to fix up the house with the money from her sale and repay it all when you move in and sell your current place?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Yep, you need it CLEARLY in writing that under no circumstances does the property go to anyone but you. A trust is fine, but unless it is irrevocable could be changed at any time without your knowledge. A quitclaim deed would be ideal.
> 
> Is the plan to fix up the house with the money from her sale and repay it all when you move in and sell your current place?


She is doing an irrevocable trust with her other assets. But yes 
She's "financing" the improvements until we sell.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Keeping my  that your mother follows through with what she agreed to do ...


----------



## farmerjan

promiseacres said:


> Got more fence lines down at the farm last few evenings, we have quite the pile of old broken, bent posts and wads of wire.
> 
> So after our attorney visit which I think went ok... we'll meet with the attorney again in a couple of weeks with Mom and then separately just us. Mom is setting up a trust, and still says she will do a quit claim deed for the farm. But talking to the our tax people to figure out if that's the best route for us. We currently own the property as joint tenants, and since it was before her marriage we should be ok... unless she decides to sell her share or goes bankrupt.... but still researching. So I still want the quit claim deed for our protection. Unfortunately can't just cut ties with her at his time... we need her financial help getting the house fixed up... so it continues. Mom wants me involved in planning her trust... and sounds like I'll be made part of her medical decisions. Can't say I'm impressed with her new husband... I don't think he has a pot to pi$$ in and if he did wouldn't have a clue what to do with it...
> We have a fun weekend planned, family reunion (my Dad's side) and State fair trip! Will start school then next week.





Any chance your dad could/would be able to help out and get her off the deed for the farm.... with the same deal that you pay him back from the sale of your current place?????  ALL DONE ON PAPER, LEGAL, AND NO MORE SURPRISES??????
Or will the bank consider a lien against your current place for the repairs, if she signs a quit claim????


----------



## Baymule

This is just messed up. Since she sold her place, where are she and her new husband going to live?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> This is just messed up. Since she sold her place, where are she and her new husband going to live?



She bought a house trailer on an acre 4 miles from the farm. They are there.

@farmerjan  unfortunately my Dad doesn't have the funds available to do what needs to be done.  and our finances are all maxed out with the purchase of the farm...


----------



## Baymule

Does she have enough land to keep her horses?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Does she have enough land to keep her horses?


Not really it's an acre of very sandy soil, not impossible but not ideal. Two would be ok...4 would not. But we only agreed to two.


----------



## farmerjan

I wasn't trying to be nosy, just trying to think of another way for you to get untangled from the situation that your mother has put herself, and you into.  Hopefully, between the tax guy and the lawyer, you can get this resolved and you can continue on with your plans.


----------



## Bruce

x2


----------



## promiseacres

farmerjan said:


> I wasn't trying to be nosy, just trying to think of another way for you to get untangled from the situation that your mother has put herself, and you into.  Hopefully, between the tax guy and the lawyer, you can get this resolved and you can continue on with your plans.


I appreciate the input... it is a tangled mess. Mom doesn't see it because "things" change so in her mind she has every right to continue along without considering how her actions affect anyone else. She acts like this marriage was out of her control... we knew it was a risk when we all began. Amazed though how she's gone back on every agreement she had when we got involved financially.... oh well. She's had her chance and now is the time to step back. And if she changes her mind again and won't sign a quit deed we'll just 100% walk away, she can buy our share of the farm or we'll sell it entirely.


----------



## Baymule

This is one of those occasions where a Southerner says "Bless your heart" and it expresses sincere sympathy. 

BLESS YOUR HEART! I truly hope this gets resolved and that y'all can keep the farm.


----------



## promiseacres

School is off and going. So far the kids are doing ok, though we are just doing two subjects at this time, Science and history starts next week. Jocelyn continues to do very well with Rayne. She's been persistent with working with her to clean her feet and it's paid off. She also rode her bareback today... something that she hasn't done before. 
 So still haven't gotten out to the trails... but hoping this week yet. 
Rabbit cages are full, so put another doe outside.... They fussed a bit at first be now are getting along. The blue is the new one to the group. Zora. have had some interest in our sales bunnies, we have 14 for sale and probably more to add as they grow. And still trying to get the VL's to breed... so far not much interest with the does. But I guess I need to cut back in any case, kids have been doing well helping with chores but we'll not want so many to move.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> School is off and going. So far the kids are doing ok, though we are just doing two subjects at this time, Science and history starts next week.


Are you homeschooling your kids?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I bet some days ya feel like ya "see" yourself in a video....
Really, really....Really, REALLY hoping that everything turns out well.........believe me...it is much easier at your "stage of life" to "overcome the losses", if things turn bad....than at our "stage"....our Prayers are certainly with ya!!....


----------



## promiseacres

RollingAcres said:


> Are you homeschooling your kids?


Yes, this is our 4th year.


----------



## promiseacres

Amazing to see across the property 

 


Mom and I signed the quit claim deed, DH will on Monday as he is at school for work. Am glad that is done. My head hurts with all the responsibilities Mom is heaping on me with her irrevocable trust she is getting put together.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wow!!....that looks really good....still thinking of ya daily and sorry about the "hoops"....I still have a "bad taste" in my mouth, so I best be "silent"..............


----------



## RollingAcres

Looks good!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Your son looks like he" just did a hard days work and is looking at all he  got done" ....really looks great


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## promiseacres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Wow!!....that looks really good....still thinking of ya daily and sorry about the "hoops"....I still have a "bad taste" in my mouth, so I best be "silent"..............



 I am starting to accept the new "developments" but anxious to get the house demo started so we aren't as beholden to my mother. Only Mom was at the meeting yesterday which was helpful as I just have ZERO desire to get to know this guy at this time. The trust should protect her assets., though she was hesitant to do it... and I am listed as poa, medical decisions and any other position she needs a back up.  but other than her sister I am the only daughter in state. There's plenty of safeguards if she completely loses it, though I pray that I don't need to worry about any of that... she is after all my mother....as crazy as she is. This sudden change of plans has been very painful for me.  But am here for a reason. In a couple weeks Josh and I go to talk about a will.


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> This sudden change of plans has been very painful for me.


Really sorry that you have to go through this @promiseacres . Hang in there.


----------



## Baymule

So she no longer has any legal claim to the farm? That is good news and now your family can move forward. She really threw a monkey wrench in things...... She is out of the farm now and it is all yours. Much better.


----------



## promiseacres

Getting the trees piled for a future bonfire and cutting some for firewood. DH is plowing tomorrow. 

I did get my trail ride in last Friday and the girls have been playing with the ponies on a regular basis.


----------



## Bruce

That is going to be some bonfire!


----------



## CntryBoy777

As more and more pieces are melded together, the better the "picture" gets.....and "gettin it there" is what makes it a Home..........you haven't had it for very long, and have come quite a ways....in a short period of time.....


----------



## Baymule

Bonfire! Weenies and marshmallows!


----------



## promiseacres

Got a field plowed so we can plant some orchard grass. 

And pulled up a bunch of linoleum.


----------



## Baymule

Progress! I like the wood floor! Are you going to sand and refinish?


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> And pulled up a bunch of linoleum.


Looks like the wood floor is in pretty good shape. Waiting for the answer to Bay's question. I know what my answer would be if they are in good shape.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Progress! I like the wood floor! Are you going to sand and refinish?


I would like to. Though several rooms needs quite a bit of work. So they may be replaced. These are bedrooms and probably will do carpet in most of them.


----------



## Bruce

We don't do carpet anywhere. All it does is hold dirt and allergens.


----------



## promiseacres

Downstairs has beautiful wood around the room edges then just filler under big nasty carpets...  so lots of decisions... I just am excited to do some demo work.


----------



## Baymule

I have enough dirt on my wood floors. I can only imagine what carpet would be like!


----------



## Bruce

It's easy! Get a reasonably small area rug, put it on the floor, walk on it like normal for a month or two. Then vacuum it until it is "clean". Then take it outside, beat it and watch all the dirt fly out.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> It's easy! Get a reasonably small area rug, put it on the floor, walk on it like normal for a month or two. Then vacuum it until it is "clean". Then take it outside, beat it and watch all the dirt fly out.


I have wipe your feet rugs at the front and back doors...….I take them outside and beat them. There are several mats on the porch too. They are packed in sand in no time.


----------



## Mike CHS

Are you keeping some 'before and after' pictures?  We were really glad that we had when we had visitors to shoe them how bad our place was when we started.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, but they deal with frozen ground and that "white stuff"....and that sticks to the boots and melts when it is brought in....so, everybody is "sock footed"....ready to jump into them boots...........beats a cold floor....I tell ya.....


----------



## promiseacres

Mike CHS said:


> Are you keeping some 'before and after' pictures?  We were really glad that we had when we had visitors to shoe them how bad our place was when we started.


Yes I actually have a Promise Acres Renovation farm page on Facebook


----------



## promiseacres

And honestly haven't made many plans on what the house will look like... just hopefully will be liveable.... DH likes carpets in bedrooms but we want to figure a way to keep hardwood (or put down some wood looking laminate boards?) in the rest of the house. But we'll see. I am thinking this will be a long term project... we'll get basics done and put our current place for sale then worry about "upgrades" in the future. I know the kitchen and upstairs bathrooms need some major work.... so they will be priority.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We went with sheet vinyl laminant that looks like old gray barn wood boards in our kitchen and bathrooms. One bedroom and the livingroom needs carpet, but it's  not too bad and will have to wait.


----------



## farmerjan

With kids, go for practical too.  Not that they can't learn to "take off your shoes" or anything, but the floors need to be able to withstand some serious traffic.  I love wood floors, but they do take upkeep. Carpets are okay but it is true, they do collect dirt.  My son did some "squares" of some kind of flooring in the house he rents and really likes it for looks and for practicality.


----------



## Bruce

My kids were raised on hardwood floors, I did a light refinishing a couple of years ago after 20+ years. The "no shoes" rule is not hard and saves the floor. I still see no reason for carpet in the bedroom, slippers are easy to slip on and slip off, maybe that is why they are called slippers  And carpet is even harder to clean under the beds. But to each their own, I don't live there 

The B&B DW and I stayed at in Charlottetown, PEI had floating "wood look" floors. NOT a fan at all. We could feel and hear them move as we walked.


----------



## promiseacres

We did get in our trail ride for our anniversary Sunday. It was fun though raining and DH was sore from work last week. He also didn't get along too well with Daisy... said she wouldn't move off his leg and kept putting him in trees... it was muddy and trails we explored were a lot more challenging than our local ones. 


 



He continues to work the ground for our hay field and we got some posts dug out where the septic will be going.


----------



## RollingAcres

Happy belated Anniversary!


----------



## RollingAcres

promiseacres said:


> He also didn't get along too well with Daisy...





promiseacres said:


> said she wouldn't move off his leg and kept putting him in trees



Or it could be "Operator Error"


----------



## promiseacres

RollingAcres said:


> Or it could be "Operator Error"


I finally decided it was his long legs (and sore legs)... and the fact that I convinced him that we should take Daisy and not his horse, Duke whom hasn't been ridden since last November...   we'll just say it's a personality clash and when he wants to ride he can ride Duke the prancy obstinate Morgan who listens when he wants too...


----------



## promiseacres

It was a busy week last week. My 4 year old has been helping me nightly with horse chores, while the other two water and hay rabbits.  And John's birthday Sunday.  
This week DH wants to mow ALL the hay fields AND plant the prepared field with orchard grass and clover. We'll see... sounds a bit over ambitious. and he is talking of me learning to run the tractor while we bale. I just have one last large carpet upstairs to get out... and all the floor coverings are gone from the upstairs, except one stair... might get that this week. Mom's still has the dining room, kitchen and living room filled with junk... says she's been going through it but we don't see much improvement. They did decide to keep the RV since one wanted to pay her price... and moved it to her place. But now we have another trailer at the farm.   
Our two pastures at our current place have had the weeds mowed but not growing too well... so needing a lot more hay with the extra two horses. I sure wish we were closer to moving... but I guess it is what it is.


----------



## Bruce

You'll get there! One step at a time.


----------



## RollingAcres

That's great that your 4-yr-old is learning to help with horse chores. Gotta teach them young. 
Happy belated birthday to your son! Now I want a lasagna cake too. LOL


----------



## Bruce

I'm going to make lasagna for dinner tonight, won't be a cake though so I guess you wouldn't be interested RA.


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm still interested. I'm always interested in food.


----------



## promiseacres

RollingAcres said:


> I'm still interested. I'm always interested in food.


Lol it does look like lasagna in the photo....   but unfortunately you'll have to head to Vermont for lasagna tonight... I just have left over German chocolate....


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## CntryBoy777

I've had many german choclate cakes for b'days....one of my favorites!!........give that young fella a pat on the back from me..........my absolute favorite is a boston cream pie tho......


----------



## Bruce

I love German Chocolate Cake 
Lasagna is in the oven.


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've had many german choclate cakes for b'days....one of my favorites!!........give that young fella a pat on the back from me..........my absolute favorite is a boston cream pie tho......



I gotta second the boston cream pie.... I love blueberry pie, but boston cream is the "special cake" of my childhood.  Of course, most any cake is pretty good.....


----------



## Baymule

You are making progress. Maybe not at the pace you want it to, but you will get there. By all means, learn how to operate the tractor. I have my own, a 2320 Kubota named Marigold. My husband has a Kawasaki diesel mule. We use the heck out of both of them. Tractors are pretty simple to learn, forward, backward, stop. Implements make life much easier, you will learn it in no time. Marigold has a front end loader, I love it! You learn the tractor and you will wonder why you waited so long to learn how. It gives great satisfaction to be working on your own farm, on your own tractor and you can see what you just accomplished.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule  I have actually ran a couple of different tractors... in college. They had a really nice (started with a key!) John Deere we used for university farm chores. And I also spread manure with an old ford 9n at a horse farm job I had in college also.   so I'm not a complete dunce about them. Just haven't really needed to   But with the farm I knew it was coming. We will see.  Pulling a baler and a wagon with DH on it on a bumpy field does not sound fun...but I'll get it done if that's what I need to do. 
We got the yard and hay field finished mowing last night. After I was done in the yard I captured some silly kids
  and Maizy. She loves the farm. The neighbor's dog that was a bit of a pain passed away suddenly last week... so I feel like she can come with us more. I feel bad their dog died but it's a relief not to deal with him knocking the kids down... or them asking me to take care of him. Which involved catching him then tying him at night when he likes to play catch me and thinks nipping/play biting is an ok thing to do...
In case you didn't see the coffee thread the sunsets are absolutely amazing at the farm.


----------



## Mini Horses

Tractors.   I bought new and  love it!  It's automatic, has cruise control    Fun to ride & use.   I have a FEL and bought a backhoe for this unit.  THAT has been a blessing and useful for more than digging!!  After all, you can move up/down, forward/back AND right/left with it.   I find it very helpful when moving "stuff" and even pulling fence tight! 

Have other attachments and ONLY the bushhog is a problem to hook up.   May have to buy another to cure that   I do want to buy a tiller for it.   That's a future purchase.

Jump on that tractor and enjoy it.     I love mine!


----------



## farmerjan

I have been driving tractors and different equipment for years.  BUT I still hate pulling the square baler with my son riding the wagon behind it.  He is a "backseat driver" and constantly telling me I didn't aim the pickup of the baler on the row right, and that I was taking the corner too wide or too tight....  So I get EXACTLY what you mean about not doing it while he is on it...


----------



## Bruce

And don't forget about pallet forks. I use mine to move the racks of cord wood to the porch (built them like pallets with tall sides, each holds 1/3 cord), carry logs, dig out good size rocks, move brush and old rotten fence to the burn pit, get new implements off the delivery truck. They are more than just pallet picker uppers.


----------



## Pastor Dave

@promiseacres will understand the Hoosier connection I have to sugar cream pie, so with the proximity, I'll take one of those. 

I am not sure what it is, but figured it was a Midwest cultural thing like Euchre, but sugar cream pie didn't seem to make the popularity anywhere else other than Indiana. You get away from the Ohio-Illiana locale, and no one likes or seems to have heard of sugar cream pie.

Once upon a time, every kid growing up in Indiana was taught and enjoyed playing Euchre. I have recently learned, though, the Hoosier kids now 25 and under may have heard the word or know older family members that play the game, but do not play themselves. 

At some some church dinners and seasonal get togethers, sugar cream pie and Euchre were enjoyed together. At the churches that card playing is a definite no-no, sugar cream pie stands alone as a favorite enjoyed at every dinner.


----------



## Bruce

I don't know Euchre and I've never heard of sugar cream pie. Guess that is what I get for having lived only in the western and eastern parts of the country.

Wikipedia says:
Sugar pie is a typical dessert of the western European countries of Northern France and Belgium; the Canadian province of Quebec, where it is called tarte au sucre; and Midwestern United States states.


----------



## promiseacres

@Pastor Dave is very correct, Sugar Cream and Euchre are definite Hoosier staples... though I agree most people younger than I have only heard of it. But have been in a few tournaments over the years, one was a FFA thing in highschool, and another more recent was at church. Good times.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I hate to "throw a wrench" into things, but I have played many hands of Euchre....but somehow I've missed out on the sugar cream pie. Before video games and more tv channels to surf through, cards and board games were the main "time burners".....I will admit that I had never heard of euchre before I met Joyce, but we played it in Michigan when we stopped in to visit DD3&4 when we were truck driving.....


----------



## farmerjan

Okay, so a recipe for sugar cream pie??????


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> Okay, so a recipe for sugar cream pie??????


X2


----------



## promiseacres

@farmerjan  &  @Baymule 
this is my sugar cream pie recipe, double the vanilla if you like. 


 If you google it there are a ton of different recipes. This is a friend's Grandpa's recipe and I found it's the way I prefer it. Not sure a heart doctor would appreciate it...


----------



## Pastor Dave

To my understanding it was German and possibly Amish as the folks pushed West through these parts. The crust is made and I think left raw, then the cream ingredients are poured in and traditionally stirred by a finger so as not to puncture the dough. Like pumpkin pie, no top crust. I haven't had homemade in quite a while since it was made by the matriarchs that are no longer with us. I buy mine in the freezer section already to thaw and eat! I would have to Google it or find an old cookbook with it in there.


Just an interesting side note: (at least to me)
My German ancestry came as one huge family across when an Amish movement was occurring here into the Colonial US in 1600's. My folks were Lutheran, but at that time they all lived "primitively". My people moved West just as the Amish and other pioneers moved West and settled in various states ending up in Indiana. We just maintained our religious beliefs in a more modernly advancing lifestyle. The spelling of the surname changed various times, but I have only found one family that ever immigrated to the US, and then spread out like wildfire.


----------



## promiseacres

@Pastor Dave my father's family also came over in the 1600's. At some point the family was in Kentucky then moved North near Indianapolis. And have been in Indiana for several generations. My Dad's parent's "lost" their farm when 465 was put in around Indy. They bought a lake cottage in Koscuisko county with some of the proceeds. My Grandparents moved there permanently preceding my grandfather's death in 1975. Which is how my Dad ended moving north and meeting my Mom. My maiden name is Dearnger also German and many spellings.


On the farm front, we're getting some quotes for the horse barn Mom wants built. And the septic will be started next Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## Pastor Dave

My family went through PA and then TN before moving into IN when it opened up to settlement. The other families that married into each other in TN moved here too and those names are linked. Boone County is where my family settled, but brothers and cousins settled other IN counties and now have lost the history. The name began as 'Nehs', but has changed spelling so many times that most of the newer spellings would trace back to that original family with 10 sons and 2 daughters all sailing across from Germany. Some Nehs still live in Eastern US.


----------



## farmerjan

Is your mom getting the horse barn built on her property?  With the outbuildings, barns you have there it would seem to be a better use to just "remodel" a bit to make horse stalls for anything you have.  After all you have gone through with her situation, I wouldn't think having anything financially tied to her is a good idea.  

Thank you for the recipe.  I am going to have to try it.


----------



## Bruce

You read my mind Jan.



promiseacres said:


> this is my sugar cream pie recipe, double the vanilla if you like.


So basically it is a whipped cream pie?


----------



## Baymule

I'm going to try that pie. I like pie a lot better than cake.


----------



## Pastor Dave

It is a firm cream when it bakes. Good warm, room temperature, or cold. I like all pies, but it's my favorite!


----------



## promiseacres

Pastor Dave said:


> It is a firm cream when it bakes. Good warm, room temperature, or cold. I like all pies, but it's my favorite!


I prefer cold, though at a carry in recently they warmed it before serving.... I just let it cool. Praying we get our rain put up and the coming rain falls apart like they say on the news...


----------



## Baymule

How many acres did y’all cut? Get it on the trailer and in the barn, you can unload later.


----------



## RollingAcres

I think I might try to make that pie as well.


----------



## promiseacres

about 7ish acres. we have 2 wagons, may fill both and need a 3rd...or may not. I am guessing 200 bales as it's quite light in areas.


----------



## Baymule

I sense working with headlights on tonight, to get it all in the barn.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule you're right we started about 1 and finished at dark... actually left the wagons out and we'll get it put up this afternoon.  I figured we'd be baling the last half of the fields this afternoon but a friend was able to come out and between him and Josh they can pound the bales out. I'll be paying him in pies. I was good on my estimate 233 bales.  I did bale around 80 bales... it's most definitely not a talent I possess  but I'd be willing to try on a less curvy field with less holes.... At the very least I think I can move that Allis around now...as long as I'm allowed to go slow.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> I did bale around 80 bales... it's most definitely not a talent I possess  but I'd be willing to try on a less curvy field with less holes.... At the very least I think I can move that Allis around now...as long as I'm allowed to go slow.


Skills are learned and improved with practice! Though less holes would be an improvement and make the job easier for anyone.


----------



## promiseacres

Some photos of our hay days... rain started this afternoon I am glad for a break and dry hay bales!  It was a family endeavor.


----------



## Bruce

You did well!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It won't be long before they will be able to be "real" help to ya....and then ya will wonder where the "time" went....getting familiar with the routine is invaluable.....


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on the hay.  And yes, stacking hay like that is a real "family" endeavor.  It takes cooperation from family and/or help to get it done.  We no longer do it like that because there is no one to help stack and we use the baler with the kicker so my son can do it by himself.  He does stop and stack the bales every 15-25 bales, as they hold their shape better if they are stacked.  Plus we can get about 25 or more, more on a wagon if they are stacked.  I used to ride the wagon and stack like that for years.  If my ankle gets fixed, and I am more stable on my feet, I may be able to go back to stacking on the wagon when the baler kicks the bale on. It is good exercise, and if it is not too hot, it is not the worst job.  Sure, he can come back and help me catch up, but maybe I could make it go a little faster.  I miss it because it was such good exercise.  It would be good to be able to do a little more, and I really did enjoy it.  I also don't like to drive the tractor and baler with my son on the wagon....too much criticism on "how I am baling down the rows, " and I am hitting the holes etc and so on.... Men are all alike on that it seems, whether they are fathers, brothers sons, husbands.....


----------



## Baymule

PA, the more you drive the tractor, the better you will get. practice will give you more confidence.


----------



## promiseacres

I am amazed at the kids. My son isn't a big fan but is the only one big enough to help. So he helps move them on the wagon with me so I can focus on stacking. And then all 3 are allowed to help unload. The girls both less than 45# roll and tug the bales to the edge. So far they are careful and I only let the girls up on the stack after the two top layers are off. They all have work gloves and know to bring them when we head to the farm.


----------



## Baymule

Your kids may not know it now, but they are living the good life!


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> .... Men are all alike on that it seems, whether they are fathers, brothers sons, husbands.....



I could add to this but.....  will just AGREE!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Your kids may not know it now, but they are living the good life!


Yes they are!


----------



## promiseacres

So the septic is getting put in today!
Monday night we cut 20+mulberry saplings/trees to get ready. Last night we cleaned up some on the garbage pile. 
 

Monday the kids and I took a day "off" (do Mom's EVERY truly get a day off??) and went to the state park and rode for about 4 hours. Probably pushed it and John was done about half way. But the horses were their usual behaved selves and stepped up when the kids were not behaving...


----------



## Bruce

Yay for a working septic system! And no, parents don't get a day off.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> parents don't get a day off.



And that's for LIFE, I'd like to add.


----------



## Bruce

So far! And mine are only 24 and 26, I got a whole lot of "no days off" to go.


----------



## Mini Horses

You sure have...mine are 49 & 53....an adventure.


----------



## promiseacres

In case you wanted to see the new septic. The first two are during the process. The last three are after it is finished. And the last one is the rv dump station.      
On Tuesday I realized that Richie wasn't feeling great and was lame... and on Wednesday he seemed worse and spent most the afternoon/evening laying down. I was worried about his front hooves (and reoccurrence of founder) but wasn't ouchy in his hooves the only place we could get a response was his back/kidney area. In any case I made an appt with a local vet, of course he couldn't come until Friday. But a friend had some pain meds which helped a lot. He's doing great now but we had to reschedule the appointment due to bad storms... so waiting now until Tuesday.  This is at least his 3rd occurrence of pain/being lame in the front on the compacted sand area we ride on at times. He was refusing to even walk on it but ok elsewhere.  So suspect something with his back or kidneys that having the girls ride behind me made worse?  Hoping we can figure it out and also get some pain meds to have on hand. Unfortunately we may just have to stop riding double on him... which sucks as my youngest isn't at all ready for independence and the fact we only have room for 3 horses in the trailer. But we'll do what we need to do. I did get on Mom's gelding for a bit and he can be used for the kids if I pony. 
On the rabbit front I am making plans to attend a show in one week... debating on who needs sold, culled, kept a while longer... We do have 3 does due this next week. Not sure the VL settled but expecting both a MR and Polish litter.


----------



## Bruce

Good news on the septic and how convenient to have an RV dump station right at home! 
Gotta take care of the horse, I'm sure you'll figure out how to get him back to health.


----------



## Baymule

That septic looks beautiful to me! I hope you can find out what Ritchie has going on and that he feels better.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Come on Richie!!.....


----------



## promiseacres

Richie is doing well. Went trail riding today again. My son rode Richie . 


  70 degrees still! Snow possibly this weekend.


----------



## Baymule

Glad y'all went riding. This is precious time spent with your kids, making memories they will never forget.


----------



## promiseacres

Ran this weekend to Menards. Got some lumber to fix our current hay shed here at our place, and to make a canoe stand. Also got a new water tank for the farmhouse. Had a nice quiet do nothing Sunday afternoon.   Need to get the pool and camper winterized this week. Was hoping to go camping in another week but the furnace in the camper isn't working. Just going to winterize it for now and deal with it next year. Still waiting for an estimate on the horse barn... the more I think about it the less I want my Mom involved. but at this time it's not possible for us to get moved over there as it sits. And her junk fills the downstairs... but she has company coming so has zero plans of getting it out anytime soon. Oh well. Might go trail riding again this week.  Right now I need to go out and get the yard mowed again...


----------



## Baymule

Your winterizing and mine are poles apart. LOL Wise  decision to not involve your mom. Do it yourself and you’ll feel better about it.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> And her junk fills the downstairs


How much junk? Could you put it in a storage place for a couple of months?


----------



## promiseacres

So got the dumpster filled last night. We worked about 2 hours picking up junk where the septic was put in. They dug up (and probably broke) a lot of glass that had been buried? there. Plus old drainage tile, concrete, nails... fun stuff. We did find one interesting stone.  
 I also gave away some rugs (per Mom's permission) to a friend who could use them. A big piece of carpet was supposed to be picked up last night so I left it on the porch, I hope it's gone!  @Bruce we may have to do that... IDK she refused to do that last year with moving... sad thing is most the stuff has been boxed up for 2 years... DH says if they go on an extended vacation as they talked that they may come home to no parking left in her garage... She has enough to fill a LARGE storage garage to the top.  I'm really trying to be patient with her as now she's back in my life...probably long term. But she's clueless that her actions do affect others, she keeps telling me that nothing has changed... and in her mind it hasn't. I don't think she'll ever realize the pain she causes. Because the crux of it is that I am sincerely hurt that she threw our plans out the window... and she is blind to that.  I guess she never considered me and my sisters much when we were at home, so why did I expect a change? 
But my solace was to get out on the trails with friends on Wednesday.  One needed to borrow a horse so I rode Mom's old guy Chase. He did well for having had a year off.    the trees are starting to change colors.  And I just booked a weekend of horse camping for next weekend!!!!

The Polish litter is growing well, no other litters... but it's fall so out of season.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> We did find one interesting stone.


Hmmm, could be of concern. You don't want some agency deciding your property needs to be gone over by archaeologists.


----------



## Baymule

Box frame that “rock” and hang it on the wall.


----------



## promiseacres

We had a good weekend Horse camping. Even Kinzey enjoyed riding, as long as she can do it with Mom. I rode Daisy, though on Sunday when Josh was able to join I put some extra padding down and Richie did ok that way. We debated on bring another horse (would have taken another trailer trip with our 3 horse) but Josh had to work all day Friday and half on Saturday. Kids and I did ride every day. Weather was cool and wet Saturday but we got in an early ride. Then napped and played games the rest of the day. We definately would appreciate a bigger camper, 23' for 5 people ( and their coats, clothes, boots, ect) is a bit cramped. But we made due. The family camp had trick or treating and we got an hour in after the rain almost stopped. The horse all behaved beautifully, Rayne was great for her first camping trip. We definately need a bigger trailer.


----------



## Bruce

Lots to like about that Promise!


----------



## Baymule

I love what you do with your kids. They will grow up and go their own way, but they will never ever forget the great fun they had with Mom and Dad.


----------



## promiseacres

I am SO Blessed (as my kids are play fighting and not doing their schoolwork) to be able to share my love of horses with the kids. 

For Halloween I got the horses and kids dressed up yesterday, we got horse costumes ready for a contest over the weekend but it was rained out.        
Next couple of days are busy busy as DH's grandpa passed away. He was a special guy and we'll all miss him. He was still living by himself at 91! He and DH shared a love of tractors. He was a real DIY and even made his own camper. Also made wooden toys, he gave John a very nice one a few years back, I think it's 1/32 scale dump truck.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry for your DH ( and your whole families) loss.  I hope to still be living by myself like the lady we rent from at 96, and still mentally cognizant. There is so much lost with the passing of the older generations today because everything has become so automated.  Hope that your DH can carry on his love of the old tractors and such for your kids to enjoy.  

Love the costumes, and the acceptance of the "beasts of burden" with the "knights and princesses"!!!  Cute.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just remember....a 23' camper makes home a much more desired place....and much more appreciated on the return...
Glad ya had a Great time and all went well....except for the rain....


----------



## Baymule

Your horses are so good, I was thinking awwww...…..Ritchie is so sweet! What fun, your kids have a great Mom.


----------



## promiseacres

Took two full days but the roof is replaced on hay shed. We were able to use some leftover shingles from our house roof project 4 years ago, which we probably won't use at the new place. (We want a steel roof)  Now the shed needs a new door. But we'll get to that, it's water tight with a tarp for a door. Not much school for John  but he is much better on the roof than I am... besides learning to roof is a good skill to have. Life lessons.


----------



## Baymule

I know y'all are glad to have that done! You are right, roofing is a good skill to have. In my early 20's I moved to a new town and couldn't find a job. I finally took a roofing job-right through July and August. I never had been so hot and sweat soaked in my entire life. But I learned how to take off a roof, lay shingles and weave a valley. I even learned how to put on a cedar shake shingle roof. Over the years, I have done quite a few roofing jobs to help on mine, friends and neighbors homes. It comes in handy and saves money.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, you never know when a skill learned early will be useful in the future.


----------



## promiseacres

Got our hay analysis back. According to my research it's " fair to good" but still feeding a lot more to each horse than I anticipated. So upping their grain. Animal Nutrition class was a long time ago... Not bad for old cow pastures.


----------



## Baymule

You did pretty good with your old cow pastures. It can only get better from here and you have a good head start!


----------



## promiseacres

Before the snow melted yesterday afternoon I took the kids out for a "photo" shoot for our Christmas card. We had fun with it and the horses did great., helps we let them eat a bit of snowy grass. 

Today DH is home with the flu and I'm feeling a bit off also. So taking it easy this weekend... Working on house work. All the kids seem fine though Kinzey's been fighting congestion all week. Hopefully they stay that way. It's bad DH's boss only let him off since he actually vomited... he worked all day yesterday being nausas  I cancelled all our obligations at church, I was supposed to teach preschoolers and make goodies for our snacks... but fortunately others can help out.


----------



## Bruce

Great pictures. I wonder if Boss Man will rethink his attitude toward illness at work when he's the one praying to the porcelain god.


----------



## promiseacres

Not much going on. DH made it to work all week.  I never truly got sick though felt off several days. 

Been debating on our rabbit situation. Want to keep up with some 4H bunnies but really want to cut numbers overall.  We only got 2 litters from the Velveteen lops, and I culled the majority of them. They didn't pass this year again, but get to try again next year. So at the very least 3 more years until they are approved. My son absolutely loves them and wants to show them 4H... but our county won't allow them.. In any case I need to just cut some numbers but struggling with who to cut/sell.  I need enough from the various lines but the one doe I kept from my expensive buck I had to cull due to his teeth/snuffle issue is not great though was the best of the lot. Which is so frustrating...  Then there's a show next weekend.. with a specialty for the Velveteens... but...not super into going. But why keep breeding if we aren't going to make a few shows, especially with the kid's rabbits. Show experience for the bunnies does help sell them...  we have both a very nice MR and a Polish doe from litters this year, both ARE really nice.... but haven't been able to show or sell.  But the bunnies are doing great, we have a couple of litters of Polish which have survived and are doing well. 

On the farm front Mom still hasn't gotten anything out of the farmhouse, though on our part we haven't had time to start much demolition.... and frankly having her horses here sucks. Despite having what should be plent of hay I am still worried that we have 1 too many horses to make it until hay season next year as we are also having to feed more per head than in the past. That's with upping their grain to 3 times the "normal" amount. A combination of too many horses, aging horses and hay that just doesn't have the nutrients they need. So her unbroken 19 year old Morab that she has done nothing with is just a constant reminder that she's eating hay the others could use besides the fact that having to keep Mom's horses are a constant reminder to me of all her broken promises....   I really am trying to stay positive and patient.  I told DH I'm ready to take out some walls!!! LOL I think it might be fun and make me feel as if things were moving a bit forward.


----------



## Bruce

Bashing things can be very therapeutic


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Bashing things can be very therapeutic


Exactly what I was thinking...….scary how often we are in synch  with each other! LOL

Knocking out walls to some good loud rock and roll could really be fun!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Bashing things can be very therapeutic


Fortunately so can rolling out pie dough, so far we aren't quite ready to knock out those walls. But DH got the roof patched back up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We moved the hay out of the big pole barn and into the corn crib so DH could move all the hay equipment inside. He said about 20 times how much better he feels about that.  We even have room for the camper. We are working on a plan  for the house and Mom did get a few things out, the kitchen is almost empty of her things. We also had two turkey dinners, one made 100% by yours truly and we got firewood brought inside, so we should be able to start the wood furnace soon, I hope! It's snowing again.  I have a 4H kid coming to see the nice chocolate otter doe we have for sale. So hoping that works out.  Going to start on Christmas cookies but need to get a few things at the store.


----------



## Baymule

Getting equipment out of the weather is always a good thing. Y’all are making progress. 

Planning out what y’all are going to do to the house, moving walls? Drywall? Paint? Floors? Be sure to take before, during and after pictures!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Getting equipment out of the weather is always a good thing. Y’all are making progress.
> 
> Planning out what y’all are going to do to the house, moving walls? Drywall? Paint? Floors? Be sure to take before, during and after pictures!


Possibly moving walls, kitchen door will be changed back to a previous configuration, getting down to studs, then rewiring and new plumbing, drywall.  Some new posts in the basement where they changed things over the years and didn't do good job restructuring. Hoping most of the floors will just need stripped, not replaced.


----------



## thistlebloom

@promiseacres , I have just finished your journal up to date. I have to say I think you are amazing. You are so patient and forgiving and have stayed so positive through all of these ups and downs.

I can relate to you on many things, I homeschooled my two boys (33 and 29) from K-12, lived in a major "remodel" project
( before we could move in we cleaned the inside with wheel barrows and scoop shovels, not to mention three of the biggest roll off dumpsters you could rent) and I also have a burning passion for horses.
I love how your kiddos are becoming good horsemen. What a wonderful life you are giving them.


----------



## promiseacres

Been busy this month doing family stuff and being sick. But everyone seems pretty healthy for Christmas.


----------



## thistlebloom

Merry Christmas!


----------



## promiseacres

Christmas is done...just the mess is left. Mom is slowly getting things out of the farmhouse. We finally moved in a fridge (neighbors gave it to us) just need to get it back together, had to remove the doors to get it inside. It will be nice to keep a bit of food over at the farm for meals between working. Heck it's nicer than the one I have now. 
My Mom didn't even take time to come watch the kids open their gifts...just gave to us after church. I have been having her come help feed her mare...she's low man on the totem pole so her gelding eats his and hers....so have to separate them. But had issues with her new husband...he repeatedly hit DHs horse in the head... why they don't get an halter to move their mare....ugh.... any ways I have gone back to doing chores by myself. Not sure if I will have her come back over... one less horse would be really nice but so far Mom doesn't agree... contemplated selling DH's but hate to sell a broke one at this time. But space and hay are definitely overextended.


----------



## thistlebloom

Wait, you mean your moms husband has been hitting your husbands horse in the head?? What's that all about? That would make me furious.


----------



## Bruce

That man would not ever set foot on my property again 😠


----------



## Mike CHS

That reminds me when an uncle and I had my bird dog out after some quail when I was in High School. The dog flushed a covey of birds and my uncle peppered the dogs butt with bird shot.  He was far enough away that it didn't penetrate but I know it hurt like heck.  Before I could even think about and since he was about as far away from me as the dog was from him, I raised my gun and shot him in the butt.  We never went hunting together again.


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Wait, you mean your moms husband has been hitting your husbands horse in the head?? What's that all about? That would make me furious.


Usually try to time chores so I feed ours at the same time...well Christmas eve we were running behind and so they went out to separate the mare. They want to just open the gate and only theirs come through.... DH saw it out the window.  DH told my Mom it wouldn't happen again. I told Mom we would keep these two... but it's definitely not going well. Just headache after headache. She made the down payment on the farm and continues to help make payments...though her name is no longer on it. Praying we can start on the house soon... as soon as we can sell our place we can cut the strings.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mike CHS said:


> Before I could even think about and since he was about as far away from me as the dog was from him, I raised my gun and shot him in the butt. We never went hunting together again.


Good for you! Sounds like he learned his lesson, lol.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> That reminds me when an uncle and I had my bird dog out after some quail when I was in High School. The dog flushed a covey of birds and my uncle peppered the dogs butt with bird shot.  He was far enough away that it didn't penetrate but I know it hurt like heck.  Before I could even think about and since he was about as far away from me as the dog was from him, I raised my gun and shot him in the butt.  We never went hunting together again.


I can picture you doing that.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> Usually try to time chores so I feed ours at the same time...well Christmas eve we were running behind and so they went out to separate the mare. They want to just open the gate and only theirs come through.... DH saw it out the window.  DH told my Mom it wouldn't happen again. I told Mom we would keep these two... but it's definitely not going well. Just headache after headache. She made the down payment on the farm and continues to help make payments...though her name is no longer on it. Praying we can start on the house soon... as soon as we can sell our place we can cut the strings.


I can see that you are stuck between a rock and a hard place. I hope you can get the farm house fixed up enough to move in it and sell your house soon. Then I would tell Mom to come get her horse or take it to the sale barn.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> Before I could even think about and since he was about as far away from me as the dog was from him, I raised my gun and shot him in the butt. We never went hunting together again.


 
Just claim temporary insanity.


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> as soon as we can sell our place we can cut the strings.


 
I understand what a hard spot that is to be in. Hoping you can have your own life back soon.


----------



## promiseacres

Exhausted... had to move Mom's mare to her own pen. Two days ago I put in my horse with the herd for the shelter and she was being a b**** to him. Of course she wouldn't let me near her and it's knee (or deeper) muck to walk in.  At least I was able to move her without catching her with our pen set up. I hate she doesn't have a shelter but not much I can do. At least the kids can go in with the herd and I won't worry about them. They may get stuck in the mud... but the other horses aren't going to be stupid around them. Last night during feeding I had to stand with Richie (my horse) to keep her away... I know it's herd thing that the one on the low end of the totem pole will try to assert over a "newcomer" (he's been in with them before) but ack! I'm over it. Too many horses! Too much mud!
We did get a couple more small things done at the farm this weekend. The fridge our neighbors gave us needed it's doors put back on as we had to remove them to get it through the doors, it's working great. We moved another carpet out to the dumpster. Discovered the upstairs toliet was leaking... via the kitchen ceiling tiles falling... so got it's water supply cut off. We haven't been using it anyways. The downstairs is in usable condition and right in the area of the toliet is where the roof was leaking so the whole upstairs bathroom has been off limits. Hoping all the leaks are fixed but any new signs we know there's something in the window, wall or roof.  Was hoping to get some more done next weekend but DH joined the local "tractor" club. It's a group that puts called "Power of the Past" and they have a 4 day festival of old tractors and flea market and also a toy sale. The toy sale is next weekend. Oh well he has been wanting to join it for a while and helping as a non member...  
No bunnies yet but hopeful as got a couple bred last week. Will be palapating end of this week.  I need to get the girl's school started.. sigh.


----------



## Baymule

It sounds like you need to rip out all the old plumbing and install Pex plumbing. At our old house, an old galvanized pipe burst in the ceiling and flooded the house. I came home to water running out the front door, down the sidewalk to the gutter. I ran to cut off the water, then surveyed the damage. The ceiling was caved in, in a couple of rooms, things were floating, but what got me was seeing a doll I made for my then 4 year old daughter (she was in college when this happened) soaked, underwater and a sodden mess. I lost it. I called my husband, boo-hooing and he flipped out because I seldom cry. Upshot was we were 3 weeks with no water, had the whole house replumbed and life went on. It could have been so much worse. 

Before you go to painting, fixing walls and the like, rip out the old plumbing (and wiring too) replace, then fix walls. Coming from the voice of experience......


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule pretty much going to barebones of the house... planning on all new wiring, plumbing, walls... No reason to have problems later. I CAN'T wait to start tearing down the walls!!! LOL


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry about that knee deep muck. That's the worst part of spring here is the mess the horses have to deal with. At least their shelters are dry. Good for you for taking that witchy mare out of the herd. She'll just have to deal with no shelter. You have to stand up for your horse and make sure your kids are safe with the rest..


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds like it is time for moms horses to go. If she is not even coming to help take care of them, being too involved with the new husband, then it seems to my way of thinking that she doesn't care near as much as she used to about the horses anymore anyway.  Plus, if she wanted them that much, there is no reason why she couldn't have figured out a way to have them at her place by now (don't they have at least an acre or so where she moved to) or at the very least, have managed to arrange for a shelter area for her horse(s) (aren't there at least 2 that are hers?) so that you were not having to do all the work and feed all the feed.  I have cattle in our operation, and I try to do work all through the year to help "pay for their upkeep".  I do 90% of the work at the one pasture where I have my nurse cows, but there are about one third of the total numbers that are my son's since we calve the first calf heifers there.   I just bought the protein tubs for there and I do the feeding of the grain there and "his calves" get in to eat it just like mine do.  I also pay for some of the pasture rents or make other monetary contributions. 
Since my son's broken hip/leg, I have been doing all his chickens at his house as well.  Granted, once I have my ankle replaced and the other bones fused, he will have to do my stuff, but I only have one pen of chickens at this time and to feed the cats outside.  So turn around is fair play.


----------



## promiseacres

Talked to Mom about her problem horse... she finally conceded that it was time to think about taking her to an auction... I hate that but am relieved.  It will probably take her awhile to make good on it but I will hold her to it. She says she doesn't want to interrupt our day if she comes over to work the horse. Plus it's a rough time of year, she always gets depressed due to no sun....it's always something with her. All summer to hot, now it's too cold. You don't need two horses if you have all those issues....   her gelding needs some ground work but is a lazy easy to get along with guy and broke. So I can handle him staying. And he gets along with the other horses.
So kids and I have challenged ourselves to work with/spend quality time at least once a week with our horses. Hoping we can do it today... we'll see. DS is having issues with braces, dd1 has speech and IEP mtg...plus started kindergarten with dd2 last week. Doesn't take much time and she loves it but one more thing.


----------



## Bruce

Glad your mother is on board with the horse issue. I'm no psychologist but I would think someone with SAD would be helped by being outside working with their animals.


----------



## Baymule

It is good that your mom is facing reality with her horse. I don't allow dangerous animals to stay here. It's just not worth it.


----------



## promiseacres

Put the horse on fb on Friday, a couple came today to get her.  One less thing to worry about. 
Today it was the coldest day this winter, 5 degrees.... not counting windchill. Stayed inside most the day. Made soup and soft pretzels for supper.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I sure hope I read that correctly,...it was your mom's  horse that got sold ? .....🤩


----------



## promiseacres

B&B Happy goats said:


> I sure hope I read that correctly,...it was your mom's  horse that got sold ? .....🤩


Yes. Her mare. We just found her a new home, they just wanted a companion for a retired horse.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> Yes. Her mare. We just found her a new home, they just wanted a companion for a retired horse.



One more thing off your shoulders   congratulations


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> Put the horse on fb on Friday, a couple came today to get her.  One less thing to worry about.
> Today it was the coldest day this winter, 5 degrees.... not counting windchill. Stayed inside most the day. Made soup and soft pretzels for supper.



Nice quick transfer on the horse.  Boo to 5 degrees


----------



## farmerjan

Yay, on getting the problem mare out of there.... and one less on the feed bill.


----------



## Baymule

Bye bye Crazy Horse!


----------



## Mike CHS

One more problem taken care of.


----------



## promiseacres

Not too much happening. No bunnies born yet but have about 10 bred, at least they're more willing.  8 bunnies were sold and I bought 1 new VL. 
Kid's and I have been trying to make time to work the horses at least weekly, Girls and I rode today.  Last week John rode his too. Also teaching kid's how to lunge and do a bit of ground work. I started an "Equine Support" group on facebook, trying to encourage everyone to get out and spent time with their equines regularly even with the weather and busy lives. 


Jocelyn's becoming quite the horse girl, did great lunging last week. And today stayed on when the pony crowhopped a bit...  Nautilus in the pen next to her was running and bucking so.... who had to join in.
This photo of Kinzey on Richie is near to my heart, about a month ago she was riding bareback with me and he crow hopped... and we came off. Naughty boy! Anyways I convinced her to take a short ride today and she stayed on long enough I took a photo. I love how their hair matches.
And John.. what can I say... only wants to ride when there's nothing else to do....  Am going to be working with Jocelyn riding Daisy more this spring, and Kinzey on Rayne for our trail rides. 
We brought over a load of hay yesterday... counted, we have maybe 250-275 left... so only 4 months left. Praying the weather cooperates for a good early hay crop!!  At least we are down one horse. 

I better get moving to get chores done, we're heading over to the farm after DH gets home Mom's moved enough things that we can get the Living room carpet out to the dumpster!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> we're heading over to the farm after DH gets home Mom's moved enough things that we can get the Living room carpet out to the dumpster!


----------



## thistlebloom

Yay for a great day! Good to hear Kinzey wasn't too scared to get back on Richie. That should help rebuild her confidence.


----------



## Baymule

I don't know what I am happiest about for you, riding or dragging out old carpet. I guess I'll just have to choose both!


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Yay for a great day! Good to hear Kinzey wasn't too scared to get back on Richie. That should help rebuild her confidence.


Oh she was afraid... but she did it anyways! We just went around one circle and a picture. Baby steps.  I told she was a true cowgirl to keep getting back on. She is excited to ride the mini more.


----------



## promiseacres

Worked on making a trail through our bit of woods yesterday. It's maybe a couple of acres and we hope to plant more hardwoods in it as there's plenty of scrub. But there's a few hickory and walnut. DH was cutting some of the fallen trees up and had a squirrel pop out of a tree... he got cut pretty good... but did scurry away. Crazy thing. DH called it good after that. We have some firewood to pick up but it'll be easier now we have the trail through there.  We won't pick up all the wood to keep it "natural" for the animals.


Saturday the girls and I rode. Kinzey was led on both Rayne and Daisy, intially she wanted to ride Rayne (mini) on her own but chickened out. She's getting there and just need to build her confidence. I can pony off of Richie or Daisy so she can be ponied as long as it takes. Jocelyn is gaining her confidence on Daisy (our biggest horse but our calmest horse that anyone can ride). Though Daisy ignores her cues at times and stands in the corner.. They did pretty good, might let her try the english saddle next time so Daisy can feel those little legs better. I rode Daisy afterwards and got her to canter a bit. Yay me! Building my confidence again too... LOL I love riding and really no reason I get nervous but I do. Both girls worked their minis on the ground twice last week (I allow them to do that when I can't be outside) and Jocelyn rode Rayne bareback on Friday. I hope to work Richie this week... we'll see as I'm not feeling very well and the weather looks yucky but we'll see.


----------



## thistlebloom

Good to see the kids enjoying their horses!
I want to do some trail building through our forest too. That's been on the unwritten list for a few years.


----------



## promiseacres

Kid's rode Daisy today, found and bought a new saddle (it's Jocelyn's) but works for both. John needs to ride more...he was really annoying Daisy by being in her face too much. He showed up after we tacked up to ride then disappeared and didn't untack either...  
 Oh and we had fun chasing the minis as the girls let them take off while they were taking them for walks...they took a jaunt around the entire property into all 3 neighbors yards... I guess atleast they had leads on... and no one's dogs were loose or outside. 
The "quarantine" hasnt affected us too much... just everything is cancelled. Today was a good day though we needed to get some wiggles out.


----------



## promiseacres

Made the dry hours count yesterday morning, bike ride and play ball with the kids.  Poor flower bed needs a major overhaul.... of course the crocus are randomly in the yard so it's fun to go find them in the spring. And of course Kinzey found a dandelion. 








FYI we do have more bunnies but you'll have to go to the bunny thread to see them.


----------



## Bruce

We will see colt's foot (nasty invasive) flowers before we see dandelions. In fact the flowers come up before the leaves.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> We will see colt's foot (nasty invasive) flowers before we see dandelions. In fact the flowers come up before the leaves.




Apparently it has a few qualities. I took care of a property that had a huge stand of Japanese Coltsfoot, which is not the same thing but may be related. It's also known as Fuki (Petasites japonica) and is edible also, the stems I believe. I just found it to be annoying and not terribly ornamental.

Here's yours I think.
_"Coltsfoot flowers can be eaten. They can be tossed into salads to add a wonderful aromatic flavour; or fill a jar with the flowers and add honey to make a remedy to help calm a cough or to sweeten a bitter herbal tea.  Dried flowers can be dried and chopped up so that they can be added to pancakes, fritters, etc. Young leaves can be added to soups or stews and small quantities of fresh young leaves can be used in salads. The leaves have a bitter taste unless they are washed after being boiled.  An aromatic tea is made from the fresh or dried leaves and flowers. The dried and burnt leaves are used as a salt substitute. "
_


----------



## Bruce

It is true that a lot of invasives have some food or medical value. If the dang stuff just wouldn't spread underground like cancer through the garden (and everywhere else)!


----------



## Baymule

The lockdown isn't too bad for you, you and the kids have horses, the farm and lots of thing to do. Pity the parents who work, send kids to daycare, now are on lockdown and live in an apartment. Don't you know they are going nuts now!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> The lockdown isn't too bad for you, you and the kids have horses, the farm and lots of thing to do. Pity the parents who work, send kids to daycare, now are on lockdown and live in an apartment. Don't you know they are going nuts now!


I can't imagine!! Yes those of us in rural areas are VERY blessed!


----------



## promiseacres

Last Friday evening was spent at the farm, checking things over. Even found another arrow head.
Then Sunday we worked on some firewood at a neighbors, John worked a bit with the ax  while DH used the BIG chain saw and I ran the splitter. Girls helped move logs. Still have a lot more to split and bring home but our first facecord is ready for next cold season.


Then this week we've been cleaning up the flower beds in front of the house.. using the sod to fill in some low areas in the horse pens. And DH and John have been working on cleaning up the horse pens.
We do have 10 bunnies, from 4 litters so far small litters. But they all are doing well at this point.


----------



## Baymule

It looks like y'all are enjoying spring!


----------



## promiseacres

So spent the weekend spreading a pile of horse manure on the garden. 

 so this the pile before we started, and almost finished.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 used a small spreader we got from my Mom. it's not much bigger than a wheel barrow but worked ok for the garden. John did most of it. We helped fill as we were all doing other jobs. 

 DH got the mower all ready, oil changed and all that then mowed. I ran into town for some plants for the garden and also attended a drive in memorial service for my friend. After supper DH got the manure tilled in. 

   Kids have been a decent help prepping the garden so far and hope it lasts.  We need to start planting and also get the bunny fence up around the garden.  We put a single strand of electric tape around it in the past which kept them out, we're going to move a couple posts and restring it.

We are up to 21 baby bunnies in the shed, 46 total.  The outdoor bunnies have been enjoying the weather, though the older doe Padame' was digging yesterday.  After I filled it twice I put a block on the area and she quit.   I think she was after the cooler temps in the soil.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's always a Good day when everybody pitches in....even the horses......


----------



## Bruce

I didn't know they made mini spreaders! Does it have a gas motor to run it?


----------



## Mike CHS

One of the best gardens I have ever had was when I lived in Pensacola.  A neighbor brought me a couple of pickup loads of composted horse manure that I tilled in.  I even had some Peaches and Cream Corn that had ears so big that one would fill you up.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> I didn't know they made mini spreaders! Does it have a gas motor to run it?


no it's ground driven just like our big one.


----------



## thistlebloom

Promise, what is that grassy mound in your cultivated area? A bale of sprouted hay or straw? 🤔


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Promise, what is that grassy mound in your cultivated area? A bale of sprouted hay or straw? 🤔


My asparagus bed... it was at the end of the garden when we put it there.


----------



## thistlebloom

Garden expansion! You have a nice big garden space.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> no it's ground driven just like our big one.


Cool!


----------



## Baymule

Have you made any more progress on the house at the farm?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Have you made any more progress on the house at the farm?


A few more things cleaned up, the garbage pile. Paint cans from the basement are open and drying out in the garage (over 30) and pulled more carpets. Next 2 month should be less hours for work for DH and with no 4H and ball this year we hope to make a big dent in demo work and  DH wants to get the one field planted for a hay field.


----------



## Bruce

No place to take old paint? Here they take it free so people won't send it to the landfill.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> No place to take old paint? Here they take it free so people won't send it to the landfill.


Not that I know of, and right now even our recycling centers are closed. 
DH tilled the field this afternoon it needs harrowing then planted with orchard grass.


----------



## Baymule

It ought to make a nice hayfield. We need more pictures of the house!


----------



## promiseacres

here's the field... photos of the house won't show much. nothing new unless you want to see the cheap wood floor that was in the living room.  but local farmers are making fast work of the planting so should some changes should be coming soon.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our house was so bad that we were glad that we took before and after pictures to have later since folks would have assumed we were exaggerating when we talked about.


----------



## thistlebloom

Our old house was like that. It was what we could afford and we were young enough to have plenty of elbow grease to accomplish it on a minuscule budget. We cleaned the inside of the  house out with scoop shovels and wheelbarrows if that gives you an idea. The bones were good though.
Dh replaced the roof, siding, plumbing, electrical, and windows. We moved walls around inside, re-drywalled, and tiled the floor throughout eventually. We were also living in it at the time which slows things down. The outside property was equally horrific. I don't want to do that ever again, but it paid off well for us. Twenty years of sweat equity bought this place free and clear.


----------



## promiseacres

Got the 2 acres planted, a grass forage mix and some red clover.  Our seed drill wasn't working so we hoofed it.... DH did the grass and I did the clover. 



 Kid's were on pick up duty.   DH also took several pieces of equipment over to the farm, cleaning up the small pen I call my arena (it's hard to call it an arena when there's equipment everywhere) So we have a nicer area to ride in. Still several things to move but have about 1/2 done. I want to set up some "obstacles" for the kids to walk and ride through with the horses.  It was 3 days of  nonstop movement until dark.
I had a grocery pick up scheduled yesterday, which included some quick meal options... but when I picked up I found out they didn't have several items, mostly those quick meal options. What the HECK! I ordered it 4 days in advance!  So last night after we finished I had to run after fast food.. our DQ has a family meal so it was hot and included some ice cream. And I'm still going to have to go to find more groceries this week. I guess I won't be doing the pick ups for awhile.  Extremely frustrating.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's a lot of work hand seeding a field! Good to see your kiddos out there working with you.  

An obstacle course sounds like fun. You can change up the skills and interest by making it a sort of game. Hope you get a little time to catch your breath, but sounds like you guys are really accomplishing a lot.


----------



## Baymule

It’s great to have the field planted. I have sown by hand every grass seed on this place. It’s not so bad. When it comes up, you will be so proud. We have a great stand of white clover and crimson clover. The horses are grazing the yard right now. They are seeding the pipeline. LOL They graze the yard, then poop on the pipeline. LOL We even use the yard as pasture.


----------



## promiseacres

Forgot got about 1/3 of the garden planted, and the anti bunny fence up... LOL it's just hot wire tape strand around the bottom. it works.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Our seed drill wasn't working so we hoofed it.... DH did the grass and I did the clover.


That is a lot of walking!



promiseacres said:


> I guess I won't be doing the pick ups for awhile. Extremely frustrating.


Yep. No idea what they have, what they will substitute for things they don't have ... even if you tell them not to.


----------



## promiseacres

DH said the hay field is growing well.  
I did get on the trails finally on Thursday this week. A lovely ride with a friend who graciously hauled me and Richie out to the trail since my trailer needs a new floor. 






Friday I put in 4 nest boxes for some does who haven't co operated so far this year. Hoping for some kits come Monday.  I also had a tooth pulled Friday. So recovering from that.


----------



## promiseacres

the hay is growing!
over the weekend we removed a bunch more fencing at the farm as our tree removal guy had time this week to work on it. 












Our asparagus has gone crazy, we're eating some every few days. 



This last photo is my 5 year old walking my haflinger, love that guy,even with the temptation of grass he listened to her and walked.  The friend I went trail riding with came over and gave the kids some "lessons", my daughter Jocelyn will be in 4H and she's wanting to show the horses. So having them listen to someone else with a bit more show knowledge is good. Planning on weekly lessons.

  Ok there, I think that's it for the last few days...


----------



## drstratton

promiseacres said:


> View attachment 74419View attachment 74420View attachment 74421


You have such a beautiful family and home! I'm looking forward to seeing more as I follow along! 💞


----------



## promiseacres

Finally getting on here to update the thread. We got 400 bales of hay put up from the first cuttings on the cow pastures. We've been spending time in the garden almost daily to weed. Have harvested lettuce, kale and spinach. And a couple of bell peppers. Kid's have sneaked a few peas.


Got another trail ride in, took Jocelyn this time (still waiting on my trailer to get it's floor) but a friend had room for 2 horses. Daisy tried to roll with Jocelyn so she ended up on Richie. 


 Father's day weekend we went to our local state park for some relaxing and camping. Had a good time. 
It's a cooler day so I am going to get some bunnies tattoed and maybe we'll work on those videos again. Not very happy with the ones so far. Just isn't the same. 
Now we're trying to get ready for our fair, that's still scheduled to go on at this moment, though I have to take videos and photos of the rabbits and projects, just in case...


----------



## Mike CHS

Your garden is looking great!


----------



## Bruce

She doesn't have enough weeds in her garden! PA can come to my house and take care of mine


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome family pictures


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, the garden does look good.  Glad that you had a nice fathers day weekend camping and that you have been able to do some trail riding.  So far the fair in the county north of us is still scheduled... but I understand that the WVa state fair has been canceled.  Va state fair is in late Sept/early Oct so don't know about that yet.  I feel for all the kids and the animal projects...


----------



## Baymule

400 bales! Wealth! LOL Your garden is awesome, it looks so nice--and full of veggies!


----------



## promiseacres

Last few weeks
my laptop isn’t working so using my phone. Probably won’t type as much.


----------



## thistlebloom

Did you look at the pony for your daughter? I'm guessing you didn't buy it since you would have probably shown us a picture...
Congratulations to your son for a fine project!
Nice looking shed door too.


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Did you look at the pony for your daughter? I'm guessing you didn't buy it since you would have probably shown us a picture...


 I didn't take any photos. It was super hot and we went home to think on it. I was able to chat with a prior owner and told the current owner yes later that night.  He needs some time but was calm and behaved well on the ground for Jocelyn. I rode him for a few and he was ok, he was buddy sour and not used to much as has sat for 4 years but I can work him. He's a lightweight pony at 625 but carried me ok. Also he does a shuffle not a trot and talked to a few 4H friends concerning that as we really don't have any gaited classes for 4H. I offered her 400 vs the 500 she was asking as he needs his teeth floated and she accepted it. DH made a temporary fix on the trailer. So tomorrow we'll pick him up. I will get photos then.


----------



## promiseacres

John at tractor driving practice last night
Had to get our corn standing again first thing this morning,
Then 4 bunnies got picked up. Then we went and got Lightning Bug. He loaded nicely for Jocelyn. He isn’t too sure he likes an electric fence and wanted to meet the others but we decided to keep him by himself for now. For bonding with us. so here he is.


----------



## Baymule

That is a pretty pony, he is well put together.


----------



## farmerjan

He does look like a nice pony.  I imagine he is feeling a little disoriented and all.  Hope he settles in well for you.


----------



## promiseacres

giant Veggies from the garden 

and Jocelyn with Lightning


----------



## CntryBoy777

The "fruit of your labor" looks really Good!!....

I know "somebody" is smitten with with Lightning.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Veggies look great but that smile on the young Lady looks greater.


----------



## chickens really

What a sweet looking pony. Your daughter looks so happy. ❤️🐴


----------



## promiseacres

Riding lessons 



And gave Jocelyn a pony ride on Lightning



I butchered two rabbits while they got to ride.


----------



## thistlebloom

What a nice looking pony. I bet Jocelyn is over the moon!


----------



## farmerjan




----------



## promiseacres

More garden goodies. I got some cabbage, zucchini and green beans in the freezer this week.
anyone ever heard of Arminian cucumbers? I didn’t know they were melons not cucumbers...but the kids like them. 
DH decided to mow hay. John our 11 year old son was allowed to Ted. Good thing having 2 tractors going at once, all 10ish acres are down. 
and we have a visitor for the summer. She needed a dry lot. This is Babe


----------



## Bruce

Babe doesn't look much like a blue ox



promiseacres said:


> anyone ever heard of Arminian cucumbers? I didn’t know they were melons not cucumbers


dill pickled melon, yum! Maybe not.

Hmmmm
"Its flesh is crisp, sweet, succulent, and mild with some edible seeds, similar to a common *cucumber*. When sliced, *Armenian cucumbers* give off a scent reminiscent of cantaloupe."
So it IS a cucumber, just smells like a melon.



promiseacres said:


> John our 11 year old son was allowed to Ted.


  I bet he likes being to help with the machinery.


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce 
Guess it depends on  what website you look at.   









						Growing Armenian Cucumbers
					

Growing Armenian cucumbers is the best way to ensure a steady supply of 'cucumbers' during the heat of the summer in hot climates.




					growinginthegarden.com
				



Armenian cucumbers (also called yard-long cucumbers) are actually not cucumbers at all – they are a ribbed variety of musk melon that tastes similar to a cucumber and looks like a cucumber inside. 
Baling hay today.


----------



## Baymule

Baling hay means getting it up and in the barn. Work, work, work, but isn't it nice to have all that wealth in the barn for winter? 

When are you going to work on the house so you can MOVE?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> Baling hay means getting it up and in the barn. Work, work, work, but isn't it nice to have all that wealth in the barn for winter?
> 
> When are you going to work on the house so you can MOVE?


I see I forgot to add or write about the house. We did start!   I will add the photos


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule here’s the house photos

John tedding hayand The girls shucking corn. Having it almost daily.


----------



## Mini Horses

I understand how "other" things have to be done, priority and all that -- BUT waiting to do that house and move must be killing you!!  Would be me.  Just waking up AT the farm....no traveling and keep up two places.  WOW.  My hat is off to you!    The hay -- ok, I'm coveting that!!


----------



## promiseacres

Another 214 bales put up in the barn. After getting Lightning home we set up the round pen panels of Mom’s. It only made about A 23’ round pen. So lucked out on more panels last week. Red, blue, 10’ 12’ It works.


----------



## farmerjan

@promiseacres , we have red,  blue,  and green panels.  10 and 12's and heavy and lighter.   Not counting the multitude of gates that are bent or something that we have acquired for whatever reason.... that we use to make temp catch pens at the different pastures.  They work and that is what counts.... Animals don't care what color they are....
Great that you are making some progress on the inside of the house.... I am chomping at the bit when I am not so hot and tired from haying.... to get the closing done so I can get started in the "new"  house.  Mine will go slower than yours with my not being able to physically do some stuff because of the knees.... and working around the friend who is going to do the bathroom & upstairs ceilings.....and being the only one who will be doing very much on it.  But yeah, to see some progress like you are..... Wonderful for you. 
Getting the hay done and in the barn is also a big plus.  We have about 50+ acres on the ground.... 40 of it custom work... and we got a quick 5 min downpour this afternoon, that was less than 20% then they upped it to 60% for an hour.... and we got a little wet.  Didn't hurt me at the hayfield tedding it out much as it got a little breezy and then the sun came back out as the clouds passed and got even hotter out.  But you never know what to do.... have a 50% chance on Tuesday afternoon.... hope to get it all raked tomorrow and then he can get it baled.... might take off work Tuesday to get it done.  Got a couple places that need to be bush hogged by the 1st of Aug and that guy is a real stickler.... I've been on my son about it for the last 2 weeks, I could have been doing it while we had some rain delay on the hay, but he has been too occupied... so now it is catching up. 
Oh well, glad you are seeing progress...


----------



## Bruce

Pretty old house with lath and plaster. Are you going to replaster?


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Pretty old house with lath and plaster. Are you going to replaster?


 We're going to pull the lathe and dry wall. And actually DH has mentioned adding 2x4s to straighten the walls and add insulation. House is over 100 years old, around 1915...I think.


----------



## Baymule

I see progress!! Whoop!! What about this winter? Will y'all be working more on the house? It would drive me around the bend to have that beautiful farm and not be waking up there every morning!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> I see progress!! Whoop!! What about this winter? Will y'all be working more on the house? It would drive me around the bend to have that beautiful farm and not be waking up there every morning!


Well DH has school for work all week, and a weekend get away planned. But hoping we get time to get more done next week. Just too many vegetables that need my attention. Also battling finding filters for our respirators... but hoping that problem in currentLy solved.


----------



## promiseacres

Riding lessons 
John’s doing well cantering. 





Jocelyn ride Rayne for her lesson and we saddled up Babe for a quick ride prior. Kinzey rode also. 

 I worked Lightning while they had their lesson. He does better every time.Seems to anticipate pain so mostly trying to make short rides without any pain. 


Have put peppers, cabbage, zucchini in the freezer in the past week. Canned 7 qts of beans and made bunny jerky. Last night I grilled bunny burgers.


----------



## thistlebloom

What's the source of Lightenings pain? Maybe I missed reading that. Looks like the kids are enjoying their horses.


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> What's the source of Lightenings pain? Maybe I missed reading that. Looks like the kids are enjoying their horses.


He has very bad teeth (my Eq dentist has been notified) so no bits and the girl who had him before was very large (200#)and riding him in poorly fitted tack that was also too large. He got a sore on his check after being rode when we looked at him, barely could move with her on... yesterday He literally dropped to his knees when I started to tighten his girth... I never tighten it completely until I mount up...which he was good for later when I was working him.


----------



## thistlebloom

Well it sounds like he has the right people now!


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Well it sounds like he has the right people now!


I hope so... I am not a trainer....nor do I want to be. But I can give him some miles before I put Jocelyn on him. Praying he continues to respond in a positive way.


----------



## thistlebloom

I think animals are relieved when they get some consideration that they aren't machines. A little kindness and gentle leadership go a long way to establishing trust.


----------



## Bruce

I suspect he will learn to trust you when you keep treating him well and are sensitive to his fears. With proper equipment and rider size he won't have a reason for those fears any more.


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> I think animals are relieved when they get some consideration that they aren't machines. A little kindness and gentle leadership go a long way to establishing trust.


I sure hope so. He's very like a puppy on the ground. And my 50# daughter can lead and lunge him. He is very responsive and kind.  But riding he is very hesitant to go forward....will stand or back up. He loved it when I let him follow behind John on Daisy. And  he was more comfortable in the round pen than the larger pen by himself. So glad we were able to get that.


----------



## thistlebloom

I wonder if his hesitancy to move forward when mounted could be kissing spine? The only good diagnostic is Xrays.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> But riding he is very hesitant to go forward....will stand or back up.


I figure getting them to back up takes some training, you are ahead of the game


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> I wonder if his hesitancy to move forward when mounted could be kissing spine? The only good diagnostic is Xrays.


hopefully not, doesn't take much encouragement and he moved right along behind Daisy when we rode together and in the round pen. So am thinking it's more of a lack of confidence and anticipation of pain.   

We had a nice break at the lake this weekend. Though I'm feeling exhausted... didn't sleep well while there... Saturday night John was up... sore back...needed a tissue....was acting like a toddler.... and Jocelyn snored. UGH I'm not used to kids not sleeping well. And in the camper... we'll if one isn't sleeping then none are. Except Jocelyn.. she says her ears close at  night.  
Am needing some more lids for canning our veggies... seems like the prices have gotten stupids, like more than $1/lid... hoping that maybe our local AceHardware has some.. they list them at $4/dozen.


----------



## promiseacres

Good news, DH reminded me that we "inherited" his Grandpa's canning supplies, I now have enough lids for a couple of years.   
Getting some bunnies sold, very happy to have some VL to sell this year. They're looking great. The bunny jerky turned out good, though a bit overdone... oh well. well do less time next time. 
Need to get moving, bunny cages need cleaned.


----------



## Baymule

Time and kindness will win your pony's heart. 

We have a 32 year old Tennessee Walker mare that we bought when she was 12 years old. I don't know what was done to that horse, but it took a long time to gain her trust-as much as she is able to give. She has never connected with me, the only horse I have ever had that is so distant. She must have been terribly abused to have such a broken trust.  She never approached me wanting attention and was hard to catch. So imagine my surprise when one evening while I was brushing another horse, she lightly brushed her muzzle against my arm! The merest whisper of a touch, but she was asking to be brushed! So like the good horse servant I am, I happily brushed her for about an hour. It took TWELVE YEARS for her to do that. I have always promised her that no one will ever hurt her again and I have made good on my promise. She has heaves and has been retired for 5 years. She can hang out, eat and be safe for the rest of her life.


----------



## promiseacres

Been busy canning this week. Corn and green beans.
today Jocelyn and I went riding. Brought along Lightning. It was a nice ride.


----------



## Baymule

Your kids have a fabulous life, the kind of life that 99.9% of kids can only dream about. Well done, Mom!


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule you are too kind. My kids say I yell too much...and if you notice only one wants to ride with me. I hope Kinzey will once we take a pony for her, no more double riding. 
Btw Richie's hooves are doing great and he was extra awesome ponying Lightning. 
 I was thinking that you're an awesome grandma, taking the grandkids any time and showing them farm life.


----------



## Baymule

I miss my grand kids and if I had my way, they would live next door. Your kids might not realize it right now, but you are giving them a wonderful gift. Keep up the good work Mom! Glad that Ritchie's hooves are better. That Hoofmaker is wonderful stuff, plus the DE, will grow them out strong and healthy.


----------



## promiseacres

Didn't get much on the house done this weekend. But we did work on another area to be prepped for more hay this fall.  Just picked up limbs and such. And also trimmed a couple of trees up so the tractors and wagons and get closer. Amazing how much less weeds are where we've been mowing it. 
We started school today, girls were done by 11. DS just got his math done... ugh it's all review at this point and shouldn't take 3,4 hours. 
Our 19th Anniversary is coming up... DH and I are trying to figure out plans. He's willing to do whatever but at the same time, is happy with just a date night. I was hoping to go camping or something but that weekend isn't going to work. Debating on if we go here in a couple of weeks instead. With covid I feel like an outdoor activity would be best... last year we went trail riding but he didn't enjoy it much.  Maybe we should just work on the farmhouse...


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Maybe we should just work on the farmhouse...


That is a great mutual anniversary gift


----------



## Baymule

On the day of our 19th anniversary, we loaded up and moved to our farm. We unloaded the next day. It was a pretty good anniversary. 

I like the work on the house anniversary idea. A great gift would be to complete a bedroom. Have a date night because you two deserve it. Have y’all spent a night in the farm house?


----------



## promiseacres

Here's a couple of photos of the house. 
We got a respirator so John our son can help. He thinks it fun...  

Girls on the ponies. Kinzey on Babe our "borrowed" pony, a real sweetie. 
 And Jocelyn riding Lightning. Her first solo ride. He's doing great on the ground but very hesitant with a rider, has a great whoa... is comfortable in the round pen. So after her lesson on Richie she ground worked him then I rode then we let her ride. They worked on joining up... he follows her all over, I've not seen anything like it.


----------



## thistlebloom

You've gotten a lot done on your walls! It's nice when your kids think dirty manual labor is fun LOL.

The girls look good on their ponies, I'm thinking Lightening will continue to improve. Very exciting about the relationship building Jocelyn is doing with him. That's priceless.


----------



## farmerjan

That's great progress on the plaster "smashing",  they look good.  That's what's in store for the 2 bedrooms upstairs in my house.  Walls look to be in pretty good shape but wall paper peeling off.... but the ceilings are coming down... Sure wish I had some "littleler ones" who thought destruction was fun..... Of course, they couldn't reach them.... Oh well.....So glad that the lessons are going well too.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> Amazing how much less weeds are where we've been mowing it.



Many years ago an old gentleman told me the best thing I could do for my pastures was to cut them.  I have found this to be true.
Sometimes I fight myself as I think about all the feed I'm cutting  🤪  but in the end, it helps kill out bad weeds and improve grass.   Soon I won't cut them, to allow extra growth for fall grazing....and will then have a tighter rotation set up.

I also love that my goats-- who will eat grass -- prefer to eat all the rougher stuff the horses want to leave, before the grass.   It works well to control any "takeover",  yet feeds both groups with less competition.  They also trim trees and vines, a real work crew   since I don't use chemicals, their eating preferences works well.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Baymule

I see progress being made!! Are you leaving the lath work up or taking it down too? Do you need to rewire the house? Now is the perfect time to do so. Most old houses were not wired for today's electrical gadgets. Wow! Get a few rooms done, then MOVE! 

A girl and her pony. That is a bond she will have forever, even in her memory when her steed is gone. That is wonderful, I love it. I know it makes you a proud Momma of both of them!


----------



## Mini Horses

What could be more fun to a kid than give them permission to totally tear things apart?      I bet he's loving this part.

Looks like things are happening.  No doubt not fast enough for you.  It's pretty daunting -- the whole house.    Looking good.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule
Yes lathe is being removed and all new wiring. I know the last 2 rooms I worked in had zero electrical outlets except on the porcelain light fixtures.  Then we are going to add 2x4's to make a nice straight walls for drywall and  insulate. We'll lose a bit of space but that's ok.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like a darn nice 19th anniversary present to me!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Most old houses were not wired for today's electrical gadgets.


Yep. Not wired for anywhere near what we all use today. Probably not grounded though likely not knob and tube. One outlet per wall, maybe. Service panel MAYBE 100A but likely much less unless the panel was replaced more recently . After all what did they have for appliances 80 years or so ago? Lights, maybe a radio. A vacuum if they had some money. 

Near as I can tell our house didn't have electricity until the 40's or 50's. Didn't even have a drilled well until 1979.

I know in the end it is easier but I hate to see the lath and plaster go. There was a lot of work involved putting that up.


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> I know in the end it is easier but I hate to see the lath and plaster go. There was a lot of work involved putting that up.


Well if it didn't have layers of lead paint we would probably repair it. And as we are pulling it down we are finding areas with mold under the layers too. Of course in 20 years I am sure drywall will have issues too. You know I don't even know anyone who would even have the skills to replaster a wall, one of those lost arts I am guessing. Taking it down I wonder about who put it up...and why it's triple thick in places or what happened to need repaired.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah I was thinking about that, probably very few people can plaster a wall anymore. Anyone can sling the plaster on the lath, takes a skilled hand to trowel it smooth. You can put the drywall directly on the lath, save a lot of time and mess.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> You can put the drywall directly on the lath, save a lot of time and mess.



It's probably more for the insulation and wiring, etc. -- plus the lead -- than anything else.   Hey, I've torn out old walls where newspaper and pine straw was the insulation!  At least there was some in there.  Many old houses had none.


----------



## promiseacres

Mini Horses said:


> It's probably more for the insulation and wiring, etc. -- plus the lead -- than anything else.   Hey, I've torn out old walls where newspaper and pine straw was the insulation!  At least there was some in there.  Many old houses had none.


so far there's plenty in the attic, not so much in the walls.  so yes many advantages to upgrading the walls. 
We got another bedroom's walls down, and one room the ceiling is done. What a job this is but it's getting done.


----------



## Baymule

promiseacres said:


> We got another bedroom's walls down, and one room the ceiling is done. What a job this is but it's getting done.


----------



## thistlebloom

It will be so rewarding in the end when you're finished, but it certainly is labor intensive.

My sis has a 120 year old house, and they did the same as you. They found a lot of old things that had somehow fallen down between the walls. One was a tiny baby bootie. Interesting to think of the lives that were lived under that roof for so many years.


----------



## promiseacres

Making progress, got 57 bags of plaster down, 42 are now in the dumpster. Which almost filled it, there were other things in there. DH is asking (FINALLY) "What needs to be done before we move?"  He's also looking into the cost of adding an elevator... He has a point... but REALLY?  not sure what to think about an elevator.


----------



## thistlebloom

Good job! I'm excited to see your progress!


----------



## Baymule

That is looking good!


----------



## Bruce

Mini Horses said:


> It's probably more for the insulation and wiring, etc. -- plus the lead -- than anything else.


True enough about the possibility of lead paint but if they are going with blown in insulation the lath will hold it and they can see that there are no voids 



promiseacres said:


> also looking into the cost of adding an elevator.


Um, expensive! Maybe he could make one, functional and "safe enough".


----------



## promiseacres

Girl's rode this morning. Kinzey's getting braver, just a little bit. 
Then Jocelyn worked Lightning with the help of her instructor. Lots of ground work then a ride. He's doing great, relaxing more quickly and moving off better. 2nd week of school is almost done. And overall it's going well. 


I took a photo of our sunflowers, several were knocked down in the storms a week or so ago, but they're blooming anyways.


----------



## Ridgetop

Our old house was all wood lath and plaster.  We bought it from my grandmother whose family had owned it since 1920.  We had to find someone to repair a large crack over the fireplace and found a German fellow about 70 years old who knew the lost art.  o one knows that anymore.  The closest thing to that is the exterior plastering over wire.  Everything now is drywall.  Faster and easier but not the insulating qualities.   In the old days the plaster was mixed with horsehair to make it stronger.

There was no insulation in our old place.  We blew insulation into the walls and ceiling.  Luckily we didn't have knob and tube.  DH was able to rewire the house because all of the electric wire was run through conduit.  Also had  basement and attic on the 2 story house which made things easier.  There were outlets on every wall but the panel was not heavy enough even adding breakers.  Our lights used to go off anytime we had a party with all the lights on through the house and I turned on the coffee  maker!   On this house when renovating DH added 2 more panels, and out every olug in the kitchen n its own breaker!  

Those old houses are made so much better.  We had 10' ceilings which made summer heat bearable most of the year with just ceiling fans.  We had to do a lot of renovations, adding heating and replacing windows.  The day we moved in the dry rot caused the upstairs windows to fall out onto the driveway.  With the old lath and plaster walls our house was almost sound proof and we lived on one of the busiest streets.  The busy street why DH decided to move since we both loved our huge old house.  The only thing this place had going for it was it's seclusion on a private road, and the acreage.  Everything else good about it we added.  I still don't like the house, and we lost 1000 sf of living space when we moved, as well as our attic and basement.  I still miss my lovely cool basement where I stored all my canning on shelves daddy built for  me.  

Old houses are best!  After the good stuff like HVAC, washers, dryers, dishwashers, electricity, and indoor plumbing LOL are added, of course,


----------



## Baymule

I like old houses too..... the Double Wide Diva says......


----------



## Bruce

How about an old double wide?


----------



## farmerjan

I am with you on the old houses.  The one I am moving into is 100 yrs old, but it is not one of the big old farmhouse type.  Smaller, but it has the lath and plaster on the upstairs ceilings and probably the walls too.  The ceilings are going to come down since they are already down in each room in a good size corner, and loose other places.  Yes, it is a lost art and mixing with horsehair was very widely practiced.  All the downstairs rooms have sheetrock and the sheet type paneling, not the real individual t&g board panelling.  
I really want a bigger house just because I like them.  And I have alot of stuff, that I really ought to be getting rid of.  Don't know if I have any grand nieces or nephews in the future that might cherish the "old ways" and stuff.... pretty sure there aren't any grandkids in the future especially with DS and this GF.  No one to cherish the things that I cherished from my grandparents......


----------



## farmerjan

By the way, I meant to say that I am very impressed with all the work you have done/are doing with the house.  So glad that you were able to make this work after all the drama trying to buy it.


----------



## Ridgetop

Big old houses are wonderful.  Two and three story houses with attics and basements are wonderful.  For young families. Now that I'm older, I appreciate this single story ranch.  HOWEVER, I _would_ like a basement for canned goods - even a root cellar would work.  I would renovate a closet and add a dumb waiter so I could easily move all those jars of canned food into the basement easily.  During canning season I used to make many trips each day taking all those quart jars down the old wooden stairs after I finished cooling them.  My knees don't like that anymore but with a dumb waiter I could put dozens of jars in the basement on one trip!  And the cellar would stay cool and dark which would be better for the jars.

Promiseacres:  Do you have a basement?  If so, do you have any closet space where you could install a dumbwaiter?  When you design your new kitchen, maybe you could hide one in a cabinet!  Think of all the trips up and down you would save with a dumbwaiter.  All that toilet paper could go down in one trip!!!  Although I used to just toss the toilet paper and other soft paper goods down the stairs then pick them up and put them away when I went down.  LOL  Oh wait, you still have small children at home to do your bidding.  Never mind!  And they would probably enjoy playing in it.

When our children complained about having to do chores, I told them that was the only reason I went through excruciating pregnancies and childbirths - to produce slave labor.  LOL  Well those days are past.  My new ranch house needs a basement and dumbwaiter.  It's now officially on the wish list


----------



## Bruce

Ridgetop said:


> All that toilet paper could go down in one trip!!!


Unless you shop at Costco or have a BIG dumbwaiter


----------



## Ridgetop

Put in a* big* dumbwaiter!


----------



## promiseacres

rainbow from last Friday, got 1 1/2 in of rain at our place, only 3/8 at the farm...

Worked Richie this morning in the roundpen (I LOVE having that thing!) He's such a sweetie. He's very fearful of people approaching him with any sticks/clubs... but I decided to I wanted to measure him... I joined up with him and took a bit but convinced him stand without being tied or held for me to figure out how to measure him. He's right at 14h if you wanted to know.  He was off again last week... I slacked on treating his hooves but he looked good today. I am praying we can get this beat, he's my heart horse, I really don't like riding any of the others. 

Some of our velveteen lops 7 weeks old, such cuties... I REALLY NEED to cut back. we have 46?(I need to check with Jocelyn as she keeps track) and 8 yes 8 horses... no wonder I feel overwhelmed 99% of the time.


----------



## Baymule

I've never had 8 horses, think my highest number was 4 horses and 1 mule. Ya' got me beat. But I once had over 300 rabbits, a trio of pheasants and a whole bunch of quail whose numbers rose with the successful hatch in the incubator and the numbers that fell because I ate them. Yes, we can go overboard sometimes, but it's ok, we are nuts, and we like ourselves that way. 

Hang in there Ritchie, you are in good hands.


----------



## promiseacres

Just had a thought it's 6 ponies and 2 horses, if you go by their heights...surely that's better. 

Kid's had their lessons this morning. Kinzey finally felt brave enough to ride pretty much the whole time (she's riding under my supervision, no actual "lesson" with Kassi) without anyone near her!  

This is super exciting to this mama!
Jcoelyn worked Rayne trotting and then rode Lightning. He DID great! moved out nicely (JUST walking) but they worked in the small pen we use as an arena. Quite a bit bigger than the round pen. He was very relaxed.  



John worked more on his cantering,,, he worked hard. Has issues turning Daisy in the arena... he's been spoiled using the roundpen.


----------



## Baymule

I love seeing your kids riding. You are a fantastic Mom. I loved horses from the time I knew what they were, wish I could have had a Mom like you! LOL Your kids are Blessed to have you for their Mom, involved with their education and activities.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> I love seeing your kids riding. You are a fantastic Mom. I loved horses from the time I knew what they were, wish I could have had a Mom like you! LOL Your kids are Blessed to have you for their Mom, involved with their education and activities.


Me too.... my mom bought us yearling appy when I was 11.... she dumped us and bit and was a bit of a cow even into her teens.... Mom tried but made horses a priority when her time and safe home would have been lovely. 
 I am very blessed DH may not ride much but he makes it all possible by working and baling our hay. God has answered many prayers, watching my kids learn, whether it's class work or with the horses is a very satisfying career. Some days I wish I got a paycheck but really think it's overrated.


----------



## thistlebloom

promiseacres said:


> God has answered many prayers, watching my kids learn, whether it's class work or with the horses is a very satisfying career. Some days I wish I got a paycheck but really think it's overrated.



I love this. And it's so true. Every moment you spend with your kids is deposited into a treasury that may be unseen, but it's accumulating riches that mere money cannot begin to compare with. 

Very happy to hear of Kinzeys growing confidence! And Jocelyn and John's successes also. It's sweet to see their growth.

My husband doesn't give a fig about horses, but does so much for me to have them because he knows it's my involuntary passion, so to speak, haha.
I get what a blessing husbands like ours are.

I hope Richies feet improve. Does he go alright in his boots?


----------



## promiseacres

I hope Richies feet improve. Does he go alright in his boots?
[/QUOTE]
Yes. He doesn't mind.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Just had a thought it's 6 ponies and 2 horses, if you go by their heights...surely that's better.


Better on the feed bill but I've heard ponies tend to have a lot more attitude.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bruce said:


> ponies tend to have a lot more attitude.



🤔 ...hmmm...personality challenges, yes......😁

It isn't usually the pony -- many times it is what they were initially handled & trained, or allowed to be subjected to.   Buying one and not teaching the kids to play fair can create issues.     Just as an undisciplined child can create havoc.


----------



## promiseacres

Pretty sure our ponies are all the sweetest. Kids catch and handle all but the morgan (he is one of the horses)  and mom's quarter pony whom were both well spoiled before I got them, and I don't have time to do much but feed.  Regular good handling makes a huge difference on attitudes. But yes ponies can be treated like chihuahuas and become quite nasty.


----------



## thistlebloom

I bought a pony for Kid#1 when he was 4. She was the sweetest and best pony ever.

Like you said PA, regular, good handling keeps them accountable. Ponies are smart!


promiseacres said:


> But yes ponies can be treated like chihuahuas and become quite nasty.



The same is true for horses. A friend of mine is retraining a Freisian mare that was treated like a lap dog and is very disrespectful, pushy, and domineering.


----------



## Mini Horses

A Friesian can be a "big" problem if they want to misbehave.   We're not talking 300#!


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> The same is true for horses. A friend of mine is retraining a Freisian mare that was treated like a lap dog and is very disrespectful, pushy, and domineering.


One would need a REALLY big lap for that "dog"!


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> One would need a REALLY big lap for that "dog"!



The original owner had her since she was foaled and never treated her like a horse.


----------



## promiseacres

Been a busy week. We took a 4 day weekend to work on the house over the holiday. Got supplies to work on the Chimney but it was too windy to start. So we worked in the pole barn and made racks for the ladders and tools. 




Then on Monday worked on more plaster. 



Just down to 2 rooms and 1 ceiling and the the stairwells and we'll be done with plaster upstairs.  DH got DS all excited about possibly making his room in the attic, the area above the kitchen is very open and "could" be finished.... sounds like a cool room for a boy BUT... not sure it's necessary. I can imagine fighting him about taking his stuff all the way to his room. We'll see.
And we got a test hole dug for (friend's backhoe) for the pond.   

Water is lower than normal but still holding in the hole. looks like a good site.
We didn't have riding lessons but Thursday we worked the ponies, I even rode. Kinzey is doing really well even rode bareback one day. SOON I'll time to take my girls out the trails. Lighting is doing great also. The equine dentist finally was able to come this way so his teeth will get done Wednesday.


----------



## promiseacres

John turned 12! had the party in the pole barn at the farm. worked well.
Yesterday we did more work on the rooms upstairs. 

 And doing the ceilings is nasty... John got most of the walls finished in the last "bedroom" upstairs while I worked on the ceiling in what will be the laundry. 

 Now I REALLY need to get the 12 gallons of tomatoes made into sauce.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like the first order of business is a shower or bath!


----------



## Baymule

Looks like a happy birthday to me!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Looks like the first order of business is a shower or bath!


that was yesterday...LOL I go straight to the shower after working on the ceilings.


----------



## farmerjan

Doing that plaster is a job that is unbelieveable.  I commend you for doing it.  That will be on my agenda next year for the 2 upstairs bedrooms.... just the ceilings it looks like.  But I am already dreading it..... luckily I will be able to close off the upstairs pretty much to do it.  Still going to be a job. 
Glad he had a good birthday and that it went well at the farm.


----------



## Baymule

Every piece you pull down is one step closer to putting up new walls and moving in.


----------



## promiseacres

I really should be doing school or something more productive but am a bit exhausted. Girls are
Monday and Tuesday after school and everything else we had to do John and I finished the last bedroom upstairs, so all plaster is down except the bathroom and stairwells upstairs, so ALMOST 50% done with that job. We'll probably start on lathe upstairs soon. And can't forget the bathroom.  Surely downstairs will be easier since it doesn't have to be hauled down the stairs.
DH has been cutting hay every night since Monday (after work). Last night he taught me to run the rake, so I raked the first field while he finished cutting and John tedded. This afternoon I'll rake as much as I can and we'll start baling.
No frost yet but tomatoes and peppers have taken a backseat this week to the hay.  No predicted low temps so hoping I can make more sauce, might just make plain and do Baymule's BBQ at a later date.
This morning found that Daisy had gotten into the fence... so got it and her fixed up. She'll be ok but scrapped up both rear legs good. It's always something. Did have 2 rabbits get picked up this week, probably taking some to the cull buyer next week... I need to split up some litters and out of cages. Oh and have some does due early next week.


----------



## thistlebloom

Won't it be nice once your house is ready to move in! You won't know what to do with all that leisure time, lol.
We rehabbed a major fixer upper while we lived in it and that makes progress a lot slower.


----------



## Baymule

For the second story, open a window, spread a tarp below and throw the lath out the window. Saves all that up-down!


----------



## Bruce

Are you sure it would not be a lot easier to just put 1/4" drywall over the lath and plaster? You wouldn't lose any appreciable space and you'll be putting up 1/2" drywall over the studs once all the lath and plaster are out anyway.


----------



## farmerjan

I think that you were wanting to do insulating behind the lath??? The guy who does the old log homes and restorations said that when we do the upstairs, that he will take out a couple of laths top and bottom of the walls where some will have to come down, besides the ceilings, and feed the insulation battens from the top down to the bottom.  Attach at the top and bottom and it will save alot of work and do as good a job. Might be something you guys want to think about.  Since you have all the plaster gone, you can easily take out a couple on top, one or two midway, and a couple on the bottom, get the battens of insulation in, and still have the lath there to just put the sheetrock on.  Save alot of tearing out and not compromise the insulation idea.


----------



## Mini Horses

promiseacres said:


> I go straight to the shower after working on the ceilings.



I bet you do!!!       And watch the mud roll off......It's a nasty job.

 Completed room pics....one day. We have good seats!


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce @farmerjan
DH is in charge of how the house goes back together... he has been researching for awhile and feels this is best. There’ll be siding, insulation, an air gap then electric and more insulation, I think. Some things I argue about but completely ok with him making these decisions. While this plan isn't the easiest it should be long term and help with energy costs. 
So after about a 3 year wait, we picked out a new puppy for the kids. 😀 crazy picking out a pup at 2 weeks old but seems to be how it’s done now. Have known the mother’s breeder for awhile. She knew we wanted one and let me know when these were born. Kids are super excited. He is a pembroke corgi


----------



## Baymule

Puppy breath!    He is adorable, i know the kids are over the moon!


----------



## thistlebloom

Corgi's are great little "big" dogs. A guy whose covered arena I have used a few times in the winter has one. She's a laugh and so likeable.


----------



## promiseacres

Started on the bathroom and finishing the hall. And checking the fields


----------



## promiseacres

Just got my 8 year badge...


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


>


I can't say I've ever seen "tile" wall paper before. Yeah, I'd be pulling that off too.


----------



## Baymule

8 years has gone by fast hasn't it? It's fun to go back and read where you were, year ago.


----------



## promiseacres

Finished canning. 9 pints of ketchup and kids rode ponies. John rode Mom’s pony chase and Jocelyn worked more with Lightning


----------



## thistlebloom

The kids are looking good on their horses!


----------



## promiseacres

Chimney is gone, well into the attic and hole is patched. No more leaks


----------



## Baymule

That was a lot of work! Are y’all going to put in a wood burning heater? 

More progress being made!


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> That was a lot of work! Are y’all going to put in a wood burning heater?
> 
> More progress being made!


Hopefully an outdoor unit.


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow! Looks great! How did he do that?
 I like your house.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'd like one of those propane tanks.   😁   good job on chimney & roof.

Darn spell correct changed propane to people.   I mean, stop it!


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Wow! Looks great! How did he do that?
> I like your house.


Took it down brick by brick then patched the hole. We'll take the rest down later. Everything can vent through the walls so no holes in the roof.


----------



## promiseacres

So haven’t had much time to work on the farmhouse.
Tonight I made an almost complete meal from our “farm” rabbit and noodles, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Bruce

Looks pretty complete to me, what is missing? Wine? Dessert?


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Looks pretty complete to me, what is missing? Wine? Dessert?


Garlic French Bread.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## promiseacres

our annual horse camping trip at Tippecanoe River State Park. Lots of fun, trail riding and some Halloween fun. Only one kid fell off and she's my "brave" one and on her mini so all was good. wasn't the mini's fault. DH's horse behaved so I have no excuse to contemplate selling him as I don't have time to work him. He hadn't been ridden in 2 years... and prefers men.  DH rode last year but i insisted he take our son's horse. Someday DH will have more time to ride. 








And the Polish litter when we got home.


----------



## thistlebloom

Looks like a great time at horse camp!


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Looks like a great time at horse camp!


it was my only complaint was next door neighbors ran their extremely noisy generator all night... even though quiet hours are well posted and generators aren't to be ran ALL night...  we mentioned it too the campground staff and DNR got on them Saturday night and they finally turned it off about midnight, but started it back mid morning and ran it ALL day Sunday.  We couldn't even hardly talk at our campsite when it ran. but we dealt with it. some people are just jerks.


----------



## Bruce

That is so sad. Maybe those people should just stay home with all their comforts instead of going camping.



promiseacres said:


> Someday DH will have more time to ride.


I don't see that happening any time soon with work and farm and new farm!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> That is so sad. Maybe those people should just stay home with all their comforts instead of going camping.
> 
> 
> I don't see that happening any time soon with work and farm and new farm!


You are probably right. 😜


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry your weekend was less fun because of self absorbed neighbors. 

I don't understand the folks who go "camping" and have to take all their comforts with them. We know people who have a satellite dish so they can watch tv and eat their microwaved dinner... 🙄


----------



## promiseacres

thistlebloom said:


> Sorry your weekend was less fun because of self absorbed neighbors.
> 
> I don't understand the folks who go "camping" and have to take all their comforts with them. We know people who have a satellite dish so they can watch tv and eat their microwaved dinner... 🙄


So we have a small camper, with heater and ac & a bathroom. Nothing fancy but servicable. And now a quiet generator. That we run during the day to charge the battery. No TV (at this time but I may get out voted when we upgrade). 99% of the time we cook over the fire and a Coleman stove. Use the stove even for coffee. I have used the microwave once. And the indoor stove I think twice. So it's a warm place to sleep in and we are usually outside. Someday I hope to upgrade to something with bunks for the kids and a outdoor kitchen. I do use the kitchen sink a lot. Our youngest usually sleeps on the floor as she refuses to sleep with her sister on the dinette bed. It's more of a couples size but have used it for 4 seasons and paid for it with the sale of our sheep. So we do like a few comforts but usually have a no screen time policy. It's nice and a great break. I enjoy it.


----------



## thistlebloom

Oh I certainly get the being warm and dry comfort part. Especially with kids, and being able to cook out of inclement weather is a boon! We had a slide in pickup truck camper when Kid#1 was a toddler and we winter camped in it. I really appreciated changing diapers and baby bathing in something other than a tent.

It's just my opinion, but we go camping to get away from regular life, and now that it's just the two of us we enjoy some roughing it. 
But I would forever draw the line at tv!
Sitting around a campfire and watching the sky is a great tension reliever. And talking about everything and nothing. That's what I love about camping mostly, the diferentness.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> I don't understand the folks who go "camping" and have to take all their comforts with them.


That is why they go "glamping".


----------



## promiseacres

Meet Cowboy our new puppy 
and plowed several acres of field at the farm found a few “treasures“

and bit more done on the house.


----------



## Baymule

Looks like a wonderful day!


----------



## thistlebloom

Nice looking pup! Like his name, lol.
Did you find those treasures in the hay field or in the house?


----------



## promiseacres

Took advantage of another day in the mid 70s and went hiking. Yes took the pup. The kids changed his name now it’s Ranger. Smart boy he was carried the whole way


----------



## thistlebloom

I like that name too! I wonder what it will be tomorrow? 🤣


----------



## Bruce

So you took the dog for some personal strength training?


----------



## promiseacres

haha... strength training for the kids. He's their "dog"... and they're doing pretty good taking care of him.


----------



## Bruce

Good that they are taking on the responsibility.


----------



## thistlebloom

What's Cowboy Ranger's name today Promise?
I think it's wonderful that they have their own pup and are taking his care seriously 😍.


----------



## promiseacres

Some pony and kid photos. FYI Ranger's name is still Ranger.

We have done a bit more to the the house, took out the carpet in the kitchen. Need to get the linoleum pulled up next. And we changed the locks, and have a new garage door ordered. The garage has 3 doors but we're replacing 1 and will be putting up walls for the other two. The garage is very short and will be a wood and lawn tractor shop/storage. DH hopes to add on to it for a taller shop area. But all 3 doors are wrecked so this is a start to get us more storage in the meantime.


DH took back the plow he borrowed. A guy at work had one for sale for a reasonable price so we bought that. Found out it could have been assembled by his Grandfather when he was working for an IH shop many many years ago.


----------



## thistlebloom

I love those pics!   
Sounds like Ranger stuck, lol. Pretty cool about having a plow with a family history.


----------



## promiseacres

Burnt the pile and sunset and moonrise at the farm


----------



## Mini Horses

I  know you can't wait to be there full time!  Hopefully the reno will finish soon.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Burnt the pile and sunset and moonrise at the farm


Makes my pile that needs burning look like a newborn!


----------



## promiseacres

@Bruce it was definitely too big. We wanted to get it burned as we have more stumps and brush. Parts were just too damp to burn so we’ll restack and burn again. But glad most of it’s gone.
linoleum is up in the kitchen


Jocelyn and I spent our Sunday morning in the woods 

and made some hot chocolate bombs


----------



## Bruce

You blow up your hot chocolate?? 
OK, I give, what is a hot chocolate bomb?


----------



## promiseacres

my son would LOVE if they blew up.. he was a bit disappointed they didn't.  
There's a good but short video here. 








						Hot Chocolate Cocoa Bombs
					

Make hot chocolate cocoa bombs with this delicious TikTok Copycat viral recipe. Hot chocolate marshmallow bombs are fun for everyone! ORIGINAL Recipe Here!




					www.saltysidedish.com


----------



## Bruce

Those look like they would be fun, though a lot of work!


----------



## Baymule

What a relief to get the tile scraped up! What are you going to put down now? The vinyl planks are great, looks like wood or tile and water doesn't hurt it (tracked in snow, rain, etc)


----------



## thistlebloom

Great riding pics!  😍
Is that plywood under the lino? At first I thought hardwood, it's a pretty color anyway.

Hot chocolate bombs... that might be a fun thing to do with the neighbor girls some snowy day.


----------



## promiseacres

@thistlebloom it's plywood but it's ok We're going to put something over it. 
Got a couple more rabbits sold, though did take 4 to the cull buyer. We need cages as we've a couple NZ does we need to go pick up at some point.  Have been working the ponies some, girls rode Rayne bareback one day.  And both Richie and Lightning are getting ground work at least once a week. My youngest turns 6 this coming Thursday. We had a few family members over yesterday for a celebration. She requested a rainbow cake with clouds. 
And Ranger is getting big. Doing great with potty training as long as you don't say "potty potty" he's great at voice commands. Already sits and comes.


----------



## promiseacres

Richie in the snow, he's doing great! 
Worked last couple days on the farmhouse, the upstairs is finished with the plaster removal except a bit behind the bath tub and the staircases.


----------



## Mini Horses

Great job!!    That house is a lot of work, as you all knew it would be!  I see 2021 being a move in year!   I bet the going up will be faster than the coming down.


----------



## Baymule

I know this has been going a lot slower than you want. I'm with Mini Horses on this, 2021 will be your move in year! 

Get a drywall lift from Harbor Freight, it will be a great help!









						150 lb. Capacity Drywall Panel Hoist
					

Amazing deals on this Drywall Panel Hoist/Lift at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Definitely agree about the drywall lift, it seems pricey, but it really beats having to lift the drywall and hold it in place by hand. Use the coupon when you buy it to save a little, and the value should hold just fine so you can get most of your money back if you sell it after the renovation is done. I got one and we used it many times, hubby was really happy with it.

Congratulations on your renovation progress! Happy new year!


----------



## Mike CHS

It took us two years to renovate our place since we could only be here 2-4 days a month so I know how you are feeling.  You guys are doing some awesome work.


----------



## thistlebloom

You guys are really getting after that plaster work! Good work, and that Richie is quite the handsome guy .


----------



## farmerjan

I understand the "slowness" of getting into a new place.  Mine is more due to my waiting on the floor sanding, and now just with my "slowness" with moving stuff and the knees.

You are doing such a good job on the plaster.... want to come and tear down 2 ceilings when you are done?????, Pay is lousy but you can take home a freezer full of big fat cornish x chickens ..... Got 2 upstairs bedrooms,  14x14  that need to have the ceilings taken down like yours.....


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan maybe next time you see a homeless guy with the sign, WILL WORK FOR FOOD, you need to take him home. He can tear the ceilings down and you can give him chickens! Win-Win!   🐔🐔🐔🐔


----------



## promiseacres

@farmerjan sounds like a good trade...but I think my schedule is full for the year.


----------



## farmerjan

Believe it or not, there were 2 different  guys that had will work for food signs here local, this past year......and neither was willing to do simple grunt work to  help my son do clean up around some of the pasture fences.... that was "too hard work"  for them to do.  He was pretty P.O.ed when the one guy said oh, that is too much work, I figured that most people would just feel sorry for me and give me money.....SOOOOO let 'em go hungry.  DS said he would have fed them, and given them some pay afterwards too.....

They don't mean it..... until people get REALLY TRULY HUNGRY,  and then maybe they will be willing to actually try some physical work.  
Yeah, my feelings are getting "harder and harder" and I am less and less sympathetic.... If I can do stuff, and try to do stuff, with my knees, at my age, then these younger useless men can just go hungry.


----------



## promiseacres

farmerjan said:


> Believe it or not, there were 2 different  guys that had will work for food signs here local, this past year......and neither was willing to do simple grunt work to  help my son do clean up around some of the pasture fences.... that was "too hard work"  for them to do.  He was pretty P.O.ed when the one guy said oh, that is too much work, I figured that most people would just feel sorry for me and give me money.....SOOOOO let 'em go hungry.  DS said he would have fed them, and given them some pay afterwards too.....
> 
> They don't mean it..... until people get REALLY TRULY HUNGRY,  and then maybe they will be willing to actually try some physical work.
> Yeah, my feelings are getting "harder and harder" and I am less and less sympathetic.... If I can do stuff, and try to do stuff, with my knees, at my age, then these younger useless men can just go hungry.


Pretty sure most people out there with their hands out are there because they think it's an improvement over actually working....


----------



## thistlebloom

farmerjan said:


> Believe it or not, there were 2 different  guys that had will work for food signs here local, this past year......and neither was willing to do simple grunt work to  help my son do clean up around some of the pasture fences.... that was "too hard work"  for them to do.  He was pretty P.O.ed when the one guy said oh, that is too much work, I figured that most people would just feel sorry for me and give me money.....SOOOOO let 'em go hungry.  DS said he would have fed them, and given them some pay afterwards too.....
> 
> They don't mean it..... until people get REALLY TRULY HUNGRY,  and then maybe they will be willing to actually try some physical work.
> Yeah, my feelings are getting "harder and harder" and I am less and less sympathetic.... If I can do stuff, and try to do stuff, with my knees, at my age, then these younger useless men can just go hungry.



Pretty sure those "will work for food" sign holders are banking on the fact that most people don't actually want the hassle of bringing someone home to work for them, when it's a lot easier to just give them cash. Then they can also feel good about themselves for "helping" someone.


----------



## promiseacres

Ice and freezing rain yesterday
Two of of our pines took a pretty bad beating tried to pull the broken branches and ended up on my butt. Will have to wait for it to thaw and help


----------



## thistlebloom

Yikes. Ice is bad news. Sorry your trees got busted up. More firewood though I guess.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> finished with the plaster removal except a bit behind the bath tub and the staircases.


Your son is going to be really bummed when he can't smack the walls any more.


----------



## promiseacres

“Your son is going to be really bummed when he can't smack the walls any more.“
Maybe...probably not... though he’s learning how to pull his weight. 


 Garage door is replaced
Stairwells are finished with plaster removal
And playing with ponies the other day 


And Ranger

And the sunset this evening


----------



## farmerjan

God bless you for all that work with the plaster removal.... That was not just a job, that was a HUGE UNDERTAKING of MAMMOTH PROPORTIONS.


----------



## Baymule

Knocking the plaster down is the fun part, the clean up, not so much. Y'all are doing a great job.


----------



## thistlebloom

Hard work! When it's all done and you are living there you will all have such satisfaction in the tremendous amount of labor that you did as a family. 
Great picture of Richie prancing around!


----------



## promiseacres

Jocelyn had her first lesson. She did great, didn’t stop smiling


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  awesome, so happy she had a good time...was that a Christmas  gift , riding lessons ?


----------



## promiseacres

B&B Happy goats said:


> That's  awesome, so happy she had a good time...was that a Christmas  gift , riding lessons ?


Yes, our Farrier (and good trail riding friend) gave her/us 3 lessons.  Best gift this year.. I totally cried.     Anyways, hopefully we'll be able to continue, on our ponies. But I wanted to check things out and it's much easier to just take a kid vs a kid and the pony. And who knows if the pony has been in an indoor... And the lesson fees are the same either way. So it's good time for Jocelyn to get exposure to huntseat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

promiseacres said:


> Yes, our Farrier (and good trail riding friend) gave her/us 3 lessons.  Best gift this year.. I totally cried.     Anyways, hopefully we'll be able to continue, on our ponies. But I wanted to check things out and it's much easier to just take a kid vs a kid and the pony. And who knows if the pony has been in an indoor... And the lesson fees are the same either way. So it's good time for Jocelyn to get exposure to huntseat.


I bet she is on cloud nine, so happy for you both


----------



## thistlebloom

What fun! The more different horses you ride, the better rider you become (potentially), so it's great exposure for her as well as learning new skills. Your farrier friend is a keeper!


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Jocelyn had her first lesson. She did great, didn’t stop smiling


She sure did, didn't fall off even though the horse was apparently walking on a wall


----------



## Baymule

That is so fantastic. Great gift and she sure looks good on that pony!


----------



## promiseacres

Took a bit of a break from working at the house.  Doing planning though. We working deciding on everything from what type of doors, and if or how we'll change the layouts.  It's not easy... I know what I don't want (like white cabinets ) but it's hard to choose other things, Like solid pine doors vs popular veneer.  Have a good idea of the barn we'll need to build (after we sell our current property). I am really hoping we can also add an attached garage. And with this past year I want to somehow make a small apartment for my Dad or any other family member that needs "assisted" living.    I don't know how but even with our plans to move I want to have a big garden again this year.  With the farm we SHOULD be able to become even more self sufficient, something that I think really has to be a priority with the current state of our country.  We are getting a couple more NZ does and I hope to raise and butcher more this year. And we'll have chickens again and plan on raising a couple of pigs and steers for our own use. Possibly even tackle butchering them all, those will all come in 2022 at the earliest though.
DH brought home his "free" combine.... not sure why we needed another project... but who knows maybe it'll come in handy in the future.


----------



## Mike CHS

We put oak cabinets in our kitchen.  I was going to build our own at first and then decided Lowe's had a fairly high end cabinet the we got an estimate on.  I wound up getting a bid from a custom cabinet maker and he built and installed what we wanted for less than I (or Lowe's) could do it for.


----------



## promiseacres

@Mike CHS that would be great if we could do that, DH wants to make the cabinets... I just not sure he needs another project at this time. 
The dogs, Ranger got his final vaccines last week, he's 4 1/2 months old. Doing great. Hard to get a nice photo as he's always moving. He's not licking Maisy here  




Lightning is doing well, the ground was decent enough I had Jocelyn work him yesterday, he was feeling sassy but responded and listened good. He's been on his ulcer supplements for almost 2 months, no kicking his belly or avoidance when we tacked him up. She didn't ride as it was pretty windy and it was getting dark.


----------



## Baymule

Lightening has come to a dream home. Plenty of feed, hay, water, pasture, and the adoring love of a little girl.


----------



## promiseacres

Another lesson


----------



## farmerjan

thistlebloom said:


> What fun! The more different horses you ride, the better rider you become (potentially), so it's great exposure for her as well as learning new skills. Your farrier friend is a keeper!


 XXXXX on that


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Like solid pine doors vs popular veneer.


Go with solid! You want something that will still be in good shape when the kids inherit the house


----------



## promiseacres

We got a bit of snow.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, you got a lot of snow!


----------



## Bruce

Yep you did! Is it wet heavy heart attack snow?


----------



## Ridgetop

I love ponies - I earned to ride in Europe and they don't mount children on horses.  They put them on ponies according to their size since they ride English.  That way the child's legs are in the right position for leg aids.  I mounted al my kids on ponies first.  Ponies can be little snots and if you can ride a pony, a nicely broke quarter horse or other breed is pretty easy in comparison.

Also the smaller the pony the harder it is to find a well broke one.  Mainly because a larger adult rider doesn't usually work with ponies, so can't school them easily, and also because since ponies are "so cute" they are often allowed to get away with behavior that in a horse would not be tolerated.  

Ponies are wonderful though and a well broke one is worth its weight in gold!  Also easier for the child to do all the work on it instead of just expecting mommy or daddy to groom, pick hooves, saddle, etc.  Congratulations!


----------



## promiseacres

Yes it is. More is coming down.


Bruce said:


> Yep you did! Is it wet heavy heart attack snow?


----------



## promiseacres

Jocelyn's lesson the other day. Need to schedule more. Might look into a group lesson.

Horses in their sheets/blankets as they're predicting freezing rain. I was worried how Lightning and Richie would react but they just kept eating their hay, like we throw a blanket on them every day. Love these ponies! Makes me tempted to see how the two old men would do... (Mom's Chase and DH's Duke) but both are known to kick... so I haven't wanted to try. I really wish I wasn't the only one who took care of all the horses... I guess they won't live forever... both are past 20 now.

And here's some more snow photos, the first is DS trying to tunnel in a drift. And the second is drifts at the farm that DS dug out so we had a path, it was thigh to waist high.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's a good amount of snow! Good job to your son for being the path shoveler, did he complete his tunnel? Lol.
The horses look very comfortable in their new clothes  .


----------



## Baymule

That's a lot of snow! Wow. 

Jocelyn looks at ease in her lessons. She can take what she learns and use it on her pony. 

I'm glad our winters are mild, we do get some cold weather, but nothing like what you get. I've never put a blanket on a horse. Sometimes I see horses out in a pasture, wearing blankets and I laugh as we drive by. Really? I can tell that people put them on at night, then went to work. It sometimes is sunny and I feel sorry for the horses. People are dummies.


----------



## promiseacres

@Baymule Yeah, up until now only Daisy was getting blanketed... she seems to appreciate it, but only when it was below 30, currently she's got 2 on, one insulated, one for waterproofing.  The wind is awful. I checked Richie and Lightning as they just had the sheets for waterproofing. No shivering and decided to leave them on for now as the wind is AWFUL! and they get their hay outside, not enough inside. I'll check again this afternoon and decide if I'm going to pull them and try to get their coats fluffed back up. I have enough hay that they'll be getting plenty the next week, I don't care what DH says they need the extra right now even if some of it's wasted. Pretty sure we've been wasting bales and bales on his horse whom he rides only once a year.  He mentioned getting his horse a blanket... but he's going to have to be involved... he's been a butt to catch and he kicks.... I'm over it. 
And yes Jocelyn looked great at her lesson, hopefully we'll resume in a couple of weeks, that was the final gift one. DH is still on the fence about them. I get it, they aren't cheap. And until it warms up I'm not going to haul horses in and chance them getting super sweaty in the indoor and then getting chilled.


----------



## Ridgetop

Cold weather means more hay roughage to warm u the horses  Blanketing them seems to help - IF THEY KEEP ON THE BLANKETS!  A couple of ours had very inventive ways of removing blankets and trampling them into the muddiest part of the field.   If they couldn't get them off they just found a way to shred them.  Then they sneered at us.
Luckily we are in so CA and even the coldest days are survivable without blankets.  Spent a fortune on blankets until we gave up.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> I really wish I wasn't the only one who took care of all the horses


The kids don't help at all? Hopefully they will as they get older. If they don't want to take care of their horses maybe they don't want to have horses


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> The kids don't help at all? Hopefully they will as they get older. If they don't want to take care of their horses maybe they don't want to have horses


Kids help. 
It's my mom's horse and DHs horse... both are cranky old geldings that are well spoiled. Obviously they pay for their feed, hoof trims, ect but why have a horse and only spend time with it every 3,4 months, if that?  I could spend time working on their ground manners but then that's time away from my own horses. Neither are kids horses (otherwise I wouldn't have gotten the kids their own ) just wears me out.


----------



## Baymule

I have never blanketed a horse. It does get cold here, it does snow and ice up, it may not last long, but it sure is cold while it lasts. They have their barn to go in to block the wind. They fluff out and look like big fluffy cuddly plush toys. 

Your cold is on a whole 'nother level. Won't they go in the barn when it's that cold?


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> I have never blanketed a horse. It does get cold here, it does snow and ice up, it may not last long, but it sure is cold while it lasts. They have their barn to go in to block the wind. They fluff out and look like big fluffy cuddly plush toys.
> 
> Your cold is on a whole 'nother level. Won't they go in the barn when it's that cold?


We have never had a barn at this property, just a lean to.


----------



## Baymule

Our barn doesn't have doors on it, but there is a stall left open and that's where they huddle up when it is windy.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> It's my mom's horse and DHs horse..


Don't know about DH's horse but maybe Mom can pay someone to look after her horse properly.


----------



## promiseacres

started taking down lathe yesterday afternoon.


----------



## farmerjan

Looks great already...... That's alot of wood for the wood stove if you don't use it elsewhere like in a corn crib. 

Will you get it all down and then look at weight bearing walls and make some changes?  This gives you a chance to assess the rooms, shape/sizes etc..


----------



## Baymule

I already see walls, furniture and a happy family. Keep your eye on the prize!


----------



## Ridgetop

An old friend raised 5 children in a home undergoing demolition and construction since her first pregnancy.  Her oldest at age 11 asked for a bedroom door for his birthday!   

When the drywall went up on the walls she complained that she no longer had handy fire blocking on which to place items in the rooms.  She is still convinced that there is a baby bottle somewhere behind her kitchen wall!  

Her children are all grown, married and have their own children.  I think they finished the house in time for the last ne to graduate from high school!  They still live in the house.


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> An old friend raised 5 children in a home undergoing demolition and construction since her first pregnancy.  Her oldest at age 11 asked for a bedroom door for his birthday!
> 
> When the drywall went up on the walls she complained that she no longer had handy fire blocking on which to place items in the rooms.  She is still convinced that there is a baby bottle somewhere behind her kitchen wall!
> 
> Her children are all grown, married and have their own children.  I think they finished the house in time for the last ne to graduate from high school!  They still live in the house.


THAT would drive me nuts. I could do it for awhile, with goals and a git 'er done whirlwind of activity, but not for YEARS!!!!


----------



## thistlebloom

Baymule said:


> THAT would drive me nuts. I could do it for awhile, with goals and a git 'er done whirlwind of activity, but not for YEARS!!!!


It's amazing what you can get used to...  😄
Our first house was a major fixer, we replaced the siding, the windows, the roof, the plumbing, the electrical, moved walls around, etc. We lived in it through the process. Dh is in the construction trade, so working all day, then coming home and doing it again was not exactly a stress reliever, haha. Plus there was the monetary side. Make a dime, spend half on the house. It was a slow slog, and even slower when you live in it. You get used to camping indoors. 
It turned into a cute little house, but after 20 years I still had my "temporary" kitchen cabinets, which were functional if not attractive.


----------



## Ridgetop

I know hat you mean - and it is feast or famine!  DH w9uld work 24/7 mandatory overtime - $$$ to fix house! BUT no time to work on it.  Then time to work on it and all the saved $$ spent on renos.  

I learned to install and finish drywall, install water lines,  do moldings and trim work,  hang doors, install cabinets, install by-pass closet doors, barn doors, do ceramic tile work, lay vinyl floors - both sheet vinyl and individual tiles, lay laminate, change plugs, switches, light fixtures, draw u professional looking plans, etc. etc.

When building our barn, DH would come home from work, climb up on the room and cut in the plywood for the sub roof, and go to bed.  I would take kids to school next morning, climb up on roof, nail down all plywood and work on other parts of house, install fencing, water lines, cages, for livestock, etc.  

We did this on multiple houses for 40 years and are planning on doing this in Texas with the slight exception that we will hire people for the heavier work.  

The benefit is that you learn a lot and know if the workers are not doing what you want, or not doing it  correctly.  Doing it yourself means that you usually get what you want, and with better craftmanship.

It is worth the effort.  You will eventually have a great home and will know what is behind the walls.  My favorite part was finding dead space that I could repurpose into storage when most workers would have just drywalled over it..


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow, I really admire your handiness and fortitude @Ridgetop ! 
I am not so skilled, or maybe I just lacked the push to learn. Dh did it all and I was the gopher and assistant. He could also be more casual about the urgency of getting it done.
However, one thing I learned well was to be very patient with the glacial progress, there was no point and nothing gained by impatience. My days were busy still, I homeschooled the boys through high school, did some side work to pay for my horses, and maintained inside and outside spaces, so not like I was sitting around eating Bon Bons and watching soaps, lol.


----------



## Ridgetop

Don't worry - took *40 years* to learn all this. I was impatient and wanted the stuff done, DH was working mandatory12-14 hour days, 6/7 day weeks. Had to learn to do it or it would have killed him and me both - him with overwork, me with impatience and rising blood pressure.   I didn't home school but had busy schedule with livestock, 4-H, etc.  Our kids had to help do stuff - they were the go-fers.  No fun time while we all worked.  Tey didn't know any different so it worked for all of us.

Problem is now, I expect to still be able to do everything like I did 40 years ago.       Not happening.


----------



## thistlebloom

My big sis is so much like you. There is nothing she can't do, or at least try.  They bought a tumbledown Queen Anne cottage and rebuilt /restored it on a shoestring and did everything themselves out of necessity. She's also much _much_ bossier than I am, and her husband is way better natured about being nagged than mine is. Before dh and I started going out she was after him, haha. He says he dodged a bullet 😅
She got all the creative genes, I got the leftovers, but an extra dose of strong back. So I'm gifted at grunt labor. You should see me shovel!


----------



## farmerjan

I just plain out DO NOT ENJOY doing all the building type stuff.  My mom was the one when I was a kid, my ex is/was a carpenter and a picky exacting fanatic so I seldom did anything he approved of.... I just do not like to hammer and saw stuff very much.  I would much rather be the grunt/helper, and do the sh#t shoveling........ Not much good at looking at something and "seeing" the finished product.  That is why I am taking so long here at some of the stuff.... and with the knees..... let someone else do it. Farming, gardening, even some cooking and such.... and the animals are my thing.... God bless every one of you that really enjoy it or have a flair for it.  Maybe if I had had more encouragement and "guiding" teaching with my ex..... but that was LOOOOONG ago, and I moved on.


----------



## promiseacres

Richie says that Spring is coming!

Ranger


I am sure we'll figure it out, the house. DH tries to be patient but he's a bit ocd about things.  But here's some photos for your enjoyment


----------



## thistlebloom

If Richie says it's spring I'll believe him! No hair coming off anyone here yet.
Ranger is such a cute little guy 😍
And you will definitely get the house figured out. It's so much of a day to day thing, getting one job after another accomplished. You guys have already done an amazing amount of work and are making good progress.


----------



## Ridgetop

Not everybody likes the same things.  There may be some sad souls out there that think _we_ are strange for our obsession with our livestock!  

Pour deranged beings.     We can only pity them.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Richie says that Spring is coming!


Richie apparently didn't check with Phil the groundhog!


----------



## promiseacres

Bruce said:


> Richie apparently didn't check with Phil the groundhog!


We're seeing robins this week.... yes they're predicting more below 0's.... but hey the critters do seem to know "things"  so am hopeful.


----------



## Bruce

No robins here but I saw a couple of blue jays this morning. More interesting was the Pileated woodpecker across the road Tuesday. Don't see them very often. Those things are BIG!


----------



## Baymule

We have pileated woodpeckers here too, I love hearing their call.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had Robins show up one day last week but then no sign of them so that may not be a good sign.


----------



## promiseacres

Am watching for the red wing blackbirds they are a definite sign. We do have a few Robins who stay all year.


----------



## Bruce

We had early robins last year. Like PA, the redwings are a sure sign of spring, then come the swallows


----------



## promiseacres

In case you're wondering what hiking in February in Indiana looks like.  The SP rents out spikes for your boots, otherwise we would have had a few issues as steps down to cross the river were covered in a  slanty mix of snow and ice. DH loved the spikes so much he wants to buy us a couple of pairs. This was Turkey Run SP, where much of your hiking is in ravines and gullies (lots of up and down) So neat to be hiking above the water, which was covered by ice. Though was melting as we hiked. It was mid 30's on our hike, which felt like a heat wave to us after the last 3 weeks when we barely saw 20. My waterproof ariats did the job of keeping my feet dry despite some slushy areas.  I was tired though, we hiked around 5 miles in about 4 hours. Not a great rate but we were enjoying the quiet of the woods (didn't see anyone else for 3 hours!)


----------



## thistlebloom

Beautiful! What a great time together and what cute couple you are!

We use Stabil-icers, if you want to check them out before you commit to buying a pair.
I use a kicksled in the winter and was having trouble finding over the boot cleats that wouldn't roll off my foot when I pushed off.


----------



## Baymule

Love the pictures, looks like a good time. That is a winter sport not seen in Texas. LOL Even though we had a week and a half of real winter weather, I don’t think many of us enjoyed it. Haha


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Not a great rate


Not bad for going up and down hills on wet ice!!



Baymule said:


> That is a winter sport not seen in Texas. Even though we had a week and a half of real winter weather, I don’t think many of us enjoyed it.


You don't have enough winter to get cabin fever! 
I had to shovel some snow yesterday so I could open the gates to the fenced pasture area. Amazing how hot you can get at 35°F. Had to take my coat off.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Not bad for going up and down hills on wet ice!!
> 
> 
> You don't have enough winter to get cabin fever!
> I had to shovel some snow yesterday so I could open the gates to the fenced pasture area. Amazing how hot you can get at 35°F. Had to take my coat off.


I actually broke out in a sweat in 20 degree cold, had to come in and change my shirt, it was wet and cold.


----------



## promiseacres

So have been hoping to get back out to the farm to work.... so far haven't made it this week. But next week we should have time... I think. We did put up a couple of trail cameras... but they need moved as they just made a white photo through the windows where we had them. Still was seeing signs of the dogs last week. My friend's husband is a sheriff... he's willing to go talk to the owners. Took update photos... it looks awful. I hope we can get them stopped. We were able to thaw out the sump pump pipe, bought a new pump too. Need to figure out how to make that work better. DH is getting a bit disheartened about getting it done... I keep pointing out things that have been difficult by two properties. I also haven't made any more camping plans... we just need to focus. We do need some breaks BUT.... we need to get moved too. 
We have 13 baby rabbits, 4 litters so not huge litters but that's ok. The biggest was 6 for a FT VL doe, so we moved kits around to get the runt better fed. I even held the foster mama and the kit the first day to get his belly filled. Such an awesome doe. The Polish are doing great, need some Mini rex babies for DS's 4H project.  Going after more NZ and possibly Cali does tomorrow. I've been offered some cages too... so may have some outdoor grow out cages. Which means less selling. Which is good as the west part of the US is really getting bad with RHDV. I'll probably start butchering any VL we can't sell or the borderline pets. So grow out pens will help that goal. My meat rabbit supplier is down sizing, so she's offering the cages/does for free. We might even take on some Californians too. As long as 4H keeps going we could sell meat pens to 4Hers. Her stock are all nationally shown and good show stock. Not great timing before we move BUT I think we can at least start and see how often I want to butcher and all that. I've thought about seeing if some of the local butcher shops would have a market for rabbit too. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Baymule

What is RHDV? 

Butcher shops cannot sell any meat that isn't USDA inspected. You can legally sell live rabbits on your property, then process the rabbit for free as a favor. Or at least we can here in Texas. Check out your state laws on that. Some states are incredibly stupid and against small farmers.


----------



## promiseacres

Baymule said:


> What is RHDV?
> 
> Butcher shops cannot sell any meat that isn't USDA inspected. You can legally sell live rabbits on your property, then process the rabbit for free as a favor. Or at least we can here in Texas. Check out your state laws on that. Some states are incredibly stupid and against small farmers.


RHDV is a nasty rabbit virus... makes them bleed out.... 

I know people who sell live to to the shops. The shops then butcher and sell. I can't legally process any and sell, unless I had them processed at a USDA approved shop.


----------



## promiseacres

Or maybe I can?   https://www.in.gov/boah/meat-and-poultry-inspection/processing-rabbits-for-meat/
but the wording is very ambiguous... you can sell but not for human consumption? IDK... we'll see

Does sound as if rules have been relaxed a bit since I last looked.


----------



## Baymule

According to USDA, you can register to be an approved facility and butcher up to 2,000 chickens per year. But you have to have an "approved" butcher facility. Since we butcher chickens outside under the shade of 2 big oak trees where we can catch a nice breeze, I doubt that we would qualify. LOL So far, we sell to about a half dozen people. So I don't think we are in any big hurry to lay out the cash for an approved facility. I don't even have a chicken plucker, other than BJ. Hahaha! 

The next tier of USDA approved chicken slaughter is 20,000 per year. We are in no danger of that!

I don't know if they have rules for rabbits. I know they count ducks and turkeys as per so many chickens. It might be something to look into. 

I have 50 CCX chicks we got 2 days ago, so my madness has begun. We do make some good money selling the chicken, but have to find the people who want to spend the money on speciality meat. I feed them out on buttermilk fermented feed, move their tractor daily to fresh grass,  feed and water twice a day, it is a lot of work. Then I custom package to the customer's wants. And THAT is a lot of work. 

The "chicken money" comes in handy. One year we used it to buy the sheep working equipment we now have. LOL Counting up what we have pre-sold, we may have enough to buy a plucker, I want the drum type and they are expensive. Since most of this order is pre-sold, I have another order of 50 for March 24. That will go in our and our DD's freezers, plus we give meat to friends and barter with it. One of our neighbors has an ice machine and we get all we want. One year it was broke and he was in a sweat to get the parts and fix it so we could have ice! We always "pay" for the ice with a big plump chicken. LOL


----------



## Ridgetop

Here we can't sell butchered rabbits unless you are licensed.  However you can get around that by selling live by the head and then doing a "favor" and butchering for the buyer AFTER  they have bought the live rabbits.  Some of the places we sold our live rabbits to that did butchering were pretty bad looking so don't know how hard they inspect.


----------



## promiseacres

So got out to the farm to work on the house both Friday and Saturday. Lathe is down well enough we can see through one side of the house, 3 bedrooms walls worth. We're focusing on the inside walls a this time, then we'll do the outer walls.  I'll add some photos in a little bit. 

Pretty exhausted about the horse situation. DD1's pony we got last summer has quite the attitude.  He threw me last week, gave me a very nasty rope burn on my finger and extremely pushy on the ground.  He's back on his ulcer supplement, called the local horse chiropractor and on we are on his list.  Just wishing I hadn't gotten him. He's got a month to shape up. He's by himself now, I'm working with him but IDK. I want to send him to a trainer but not sure we have the funds or time right now. 
 DD1 is going to ride my Richie for now. Hoping she gets two rides in this week and maybe next Monday take him over to the lesson barn. I wonder if I should just give him to her....sell the naughty pony and I can share Daisy with ds, who doesn't want to ride much anyways.... We always has Mom's gelding as an extra too, he's a pokey butt but both DS and I can ride him without too much fussing. 


Spring weather is here so lots of clean up projects and things like planning the garden, planting the fields DH plowed, all that good stuff. Hoping we can get the horse pens all cleaned. 

 Anyone have a good dry lot size for 4-5 horses as we're planning at the farm?


----------



## promiseacres

Sunset at the house last night



Progress on the farmhouse






Fried rabbit for supper



Girls picking up sticks


----------



## farmerjan

You are really making progress on the house with the lathe removal... Looking promising.  
Nice sunset and love to see the kids having fun/working together....


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Progress on the farmhouse


Getting there, especially with getting all the LATH off 
Hopefully you've not found any structural problems.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are some of the only real 2x4's that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Ridgetop

Great going on the house.

Sell the pony.  Bad attitude is nothing you need with all you are doing.  And while you might be able to retrain it, there is no guarantee it will behave for the kids - just for you.  Hiring a trainer may be an option, but why spend the money if you need it for the house?  Same problem with having the trainer work with it.  Unless the rider is experienced there is no guarantee that the pony will be a good ride for kids.  Sell this pony and get another child safe pony for the kids.

It already threw you and you could have been badly injured.  Even a broken arm or leg is bad with as much as you have to deal with, next time it could be worse.  Bad attitude is nothing to fool around with in a kid's pony or horse.

Unless this is a fabulous show horse worse spending a lot of training $$$ on, don't waste the money on the trainer, cut your losses and get a gently pony for the kids.  There are a lot of good horses and ponies out there already trained.


----------



## Ridgetop

Forgot to say too, if he has ulcers that is a vet bill you don't need either.  And bad ground manners!  Bye Bye!


----------



## promiseacres

So photos from this week. Jocelyn riding in her new saddle. Some bunnies. They’re growing fast! And Mr Lightning. He is calming down a bit. The trainer whose barn we are going to for lesson will evaluate him after we get his back checked. Give him some time knowing his history. Jocelyn will use my Richie right 
I wish I knew why some of the photos are sideways


----------



## Ridgetop

Computers are not known as "Alien Intelligence" for nothing!
They secretly are in league to rule the world with us as their slaves.  Mine often deletes complete pages that I have spent hours typing.  Changes spellings to embarrassing faux pas, hides photos and documents that I know are in there somewhere, and is probably conspiring against me with other computers in the household.


----------



## promiseacres

Work we got done at the farm these past few days. I am tired.

New bunnies born Monday, a small litter but they are healthy.


----------



## Baymule

Y'all are making progress on the house!


----------



## promiseacres

So last week we got a great deal on 5 more stacks of cages, I moved all my tack back to the house and now we have 50ish holes. I have some I can divide or not depending on if I want a larger cage or smaller.  I have room for 3 more stacks if we remove the chicken nest boxes. Haven't decided if we will or not. 



Also last week Jocelyn and I did get Richie and Rayne over to the indoor arena for a lovely ride. Such awesome ponies they are. 


And our last VL doe to kindle this year (she's only 8 months old) she had 6! Has been prepping for over 2 weeks, such a sweet doe, her name is Whitey. They are the "count down" litter being born 4-3-21 
I guess I should revive my bunny thread. Just is easier to have one at this time. 

And the Easter eggs we made today.


----------



## Ridgetop

Keep just one thread please!  So hard to find everyone's different threads.  I have a hard enough time finding anything on the site.  LOL

 Too old for it I guess!  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Happy Easter today. Enjoy your children and the special moments like this.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Also last week Jocelyn and I did get Richie and Rayne over to the indoor arena for a lovely ride.


Doesn't she look HAPPY in that third picture!


----------



## promiseacres

Some photos from Easter. We took a couple of bunnies to church for photos.
And we got out on the trails!! it was almost too warm. But oh well. Horses behaved and all 3 kids wanted to go! Worked a bit on stopping and standing, Mr Richie isn't too into that. He does great in the arena but not on the trails. He's not terrible but I'd really love if he was better.  Rode 3.8miles, in about 2 hours, with one short break. My friend has an "app"


----------



## Baymule

What a great weekend. Those are some nice trails for riding. Very pretty eggs, what a good idea, taking bunnies to church for pictures. I bet people had fun with that.


----------



## Ridgetop

Wonderful pictures!  Great that you got out on the trails with all the kids.  DH loved riding with all the kids mounted on their own ponies.  He would have the youngest up with him and he loved riding along with everyone seeing the entire family out on our horses.  Some of our happiest memories.

One time we stayed out too long and the sun went down before we got home.  We were stranded on some steep trails that led through low trees with branches across the trail.  The moon was not up for another couple of hours and it was pitch black.  The kids were getting frightened not being able to see where we were going, but we told them to lean forward over their ponies' necks, hold on tight and give the horses their heads.  The horses would take us home. I went first with my arm in the air to feel for branches so I could call out to warn the riders behind.  DH brought up the rear so no one could get left behind.  Our horses had ridden those trails for years and brought us safely down the hills through the trees and onto the road.  It was still pitch black when we hit the road since there are no street lights, so DH and I put the kids between us nose to tail since our horses were pintos and we hoped the white would show up.  We only had a short distance on the street until we hit the road to our house and were off the main road.   An adventure the kids still remember!  

Those trail rides with all the kids will be magical memories.


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies


----------



## promiseacres

Went to put these photos on my fb renovations page... guess what FB is doing away with private pages. Can't post anything just to the group. They want me to make it a business page. That is not the point of my page. It's so people can follow our renovations but in a PRIVATE setting. So have been working in the attic removing the old scuzzy insulation. If DH helps it sure goes more quickly. Doesn't help there's everything from bricks to old roof wood mixed in...also a few old books and rolls of wall paper... most fall apart when you touch them. If there was anything in the attic being stored they just covered it up.  
Been able to work ponies fairly regularly. They were dewormed and hooves trimmed Friday. Lightning is definitely feeling better. I ordered him a training surcingle, we're going back to the basics and working on building his back muscles. I am still on the fence of what to do with him. His girthyness is improving after just 4 short sessions of tying a lead rope around his girth. I am on the chiropractors schedule for a recheck and the vet will be here for 4H vaccines May 4, I will have the vet give him a good exam then. Probably need his teeth checked again. But we'll go from there. I'm giving him some grace right now as his back WAS VERY  BAD and that's the first he really tried to throw anyone. The signs were there... he was trying.  After having someone not get that he won't be a 4H pony this year... and trying to low ball me on his price I don't really have him advertised. Friends know he is available but that I'm working with him. It's a tough call. 

Ranger is doing well, the kids are having fun working him for 4H. He sleeps good after the meetings.


----------



## Baymule

I still have a FB page, but their censorship is getting out of control. I keep it because of groups I belong to, but if another good form of social media comes along, I’m outa FB. I joined MeWe, but there isn’t much there. 

Bricks in the attic? Gheesh. The insulation looks like the blown in kind. Are y’all taking down the ceiling too? If so, I sure understand that you not only don’t want insulation raining down on your heads, along with getting klonked on the head by bricks and books.

Keep working with Lightning, he’ll come around. He had problems and you are working that out. Under your care, he’s liable to break out of the dumps he’s been and bloom into the fine pony you want him to be.


----------



## farmerjan

Looking at all the work you are doing with your house I feel like a slacker!!!!!  It is great that you have the age/energy and help to do it and I am SOOOOOO glad for your family.   It will be the way you want it when you finally get in there.


----------



## promiseacres

@farmerjan It's still taking forever... and the whole downstairs is still needing everything done too. Probably won't be this year we move.   But as it's been pointed out we are blessed to have it bought (buying via a loan) as land prices are crazy and it's definitely a buyers market. Places are selling over asking prices within days, especially with land.



Took the girls to the arena. Kinzey just rode but Jocelyn had a lesson on Richie. Both ponies did fantastic, it was busier than before. A horse in the nearby barn kicked a side wall, and staff were cleaning with a leaf blower. Both took it in stride. Makes me feel much better about the fair. 

Can't remember if I posted it but the "new" hay field is growing well.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like y’all skimmed just under the wire before prices took such a hike. What a Blessing!
Horse lessons, arena riding, what a wonderful time for kids and Mom too. I sure admire you for all that you do.


----------



## farmerjan

Prices here are also going up, houses under contract within a few days or week of going on the market.  Alot has to do with the very low interest rates.  People wanting to not be in cracker boxes right on top of each other... wanting to maybe grow some of their own food, gardens etc.   
Heard on Glen Beck ( I think) that the largest growing number of people wanting to become more "self sufficient" are the "millenials"..... so maybe there is hope for the younger generation.  Trying to "reconnect" with real life and where their food comes from and not wanting to be so dependent on the big companies for everything....


----------



## Ridgetop

I hope so.  Maybe if they have to grow some of their own food they will understand a bit more about the value of physical labor.


----------



## Baymule

Of all people, my daughter wants a farm. Oh she doesn’t want to do the actual farming, just be able to look at it. She also wants a family compound, with guess who doing the farming?     I’m not against that idea, but I ain’t leaving east Texas. For awhile she was in the running for a job in Oklahoma, her and her husband were wanting us to move if she got the job. Ummmm nope. She didn’t get it, still stuck in Odessa. @farmerjan what you said about millennials makes sense. They bought a freezer for half of the beef we raised, paid their half of costs. They are getting half a hog in August. She wants land. Is this my child???


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Bricks in the attic? Gheesh.


Probably from an old chimney that was taken down. This house originally had a central chimney based on the notch in the 5 sided hand hewn ridgepole. At some point someone put "chimney cabinets" at either end of the house on the second floor, cutting the ridge pole off at the ends so they could put the chimneys up through the roof 😡 Then the chimneys were taken out, only in the attic, and a single chimney put on the outside of the house on the south side for a furnace in the basement.


----------



## Ridgetop

It could have been that the chimney needed repairs and the workmen didn't bother to remove the replaced bricks from the attic.


----------



## promiseacres

We assume the bricks in the attic are from a chimney repair, the said chimney we removed to below the roof line last year and will remove the entire thing at some point. 
Took bunny photos and evaluated litters yesterday. DS helped by taking photos.. Just a little off on the angles... we'll get it.


----------



## Mini Horses

Look at the ears on that white one!   Would make a Nubian proud!      

Soft bunny fur, right up there with puppy breath and a soft  horse muzzles....


----------



## Bruce

Seems like DS did a pretty fair job!


----------



## promiseacres

Our youngest litter, the ones we saved after the mama was late building a nest. They're doing great.
Got DD1's mini a Pink rain sheet...  Not sure the pony likes it... but it made a little girl happy.

And working in the field, we are replanting another 4ish acres. DH is trying to get it nice and even so it's easier to bale.


----------



## farmerjan

Best of luck to your DH getting the field as smooth as possible.  You don't think that a little bump here and there makes a difference til you are baling hay with a wagon behind it... and the tractor dips a smidgen then the baler dips off center then the wagon wheel drops a bit....It sure does make a difference.  even with the planting, I found that out when seeding the one field and hit just small ridges and dips....
Pretty land from the pictures...


----------



## Baymule

All this work will absolutely be so worth it! Just the dirt looks good! As a hay field it will be beautiful.

Hey pony, suck it up and wear the pink rain sheet! A little girl loves you and loves pink!


----------



## promiseacres

Busy week. 
Vet came out and gave their vaccines on Tuesday, both Rayne and Daisy reacted, I'm told this is common with the Rabies but it's required for 4H.  Normally we don't do rabies and I do the others myself. Both are fine now, gave both a dose of banamine. Lightning got a good exam. Vet thinks he'll improve with more chiropractic care, so the chiro came out Thursday. I kind of hate how much $$ we're putting in him but at the same time it'll be 3 times the $ to replace him... but we wouldn't have to replace him until Jocelyn out grows Babe.... IDK still on the fence with him. Though he improves and have the stuff to start ground driving him. One of the trainers does have room for him in about a month... need to decide if I'm sending him by June 1. Thursday Jocelyn had a riding lesson on Richie. He did spook but she was fine and handled it.
DH borrowed a packer thingy... so worked more in the fields. And yesterday he planned on planting it, 4-5 acres in new hay and 1-2  that has been weeds since we bought in new pasture, though may be cut until we fence it.  
The drill did not work so we had to hoof it again .... got the hay fields done but it was dark and we were exhausted so the pasture didn't get finished.  
Then I brought the camper home from the farm as we have a trip planned in about 3 weeks. Need to get it unwinterized. DH has never let me pull it as it's super short (to the ground). So fun to pull a trailer I've never pulled in the dark and the rain.... I totally poked along. I don't particularly like driving at night anyways. But oh well. I survived and kept it on the road. It was a long day, friend's chores, got feed and a few groceries in the morning, Softball practice (yes I get to rest then) then out to the farm until 10 pm. DD2 has a cough so am home with her this morning. There's several things I should be doing but between the rain and it being Mother's Day.... I may just take it easy.  We are hoping to go trail riding next Sunday.   Every night this week is 4H/Church or Ball.... I told the kids we totally should take the year off of kids stuff... I have no idea how I will be able to help with hay in June with all the practices we have scheduled. I guess one day one thing at a time.


----------



## farmerjan

Cultipacker?  Smoothes, levels with small ridges, usually used before seeding a new field.  Makes a good seedbed to plant into.

You do stay crazy busy....


----------



## Baymule

You are amazing and get more done than I ever did. Yes, one day at a time, you will make it.


----------



## promiseacres

Yeah a cultapacker. 
 So finished the planting yesterday and had a good rain last week after planting last week.
 Had a busy week but finished school. 
Was supposed to go riding today, even DH was supposed to go, but I woke up not feeling well. Guessing it's a flu bug...praying it's short lived. We have a ton of things to get done this week. I bought vegetable plants yesterday and hoping to plant the garden between ball games and 4H practices. Been resting and DH is getting things done, mostly outside stuff but he did feed the girls and run the dishwasher. 
Here's some photos from the week.
Line drove Lightning, he did great. Getting closer to riding again.
Jocelyn had a great lesson on Thursday then she and I went for a short trail ride afterwards.

This guy found a warm bed in the rhubarb as we've been covering it. Not sure but possibly a brown snake. He was cold so I got a good look at him...he had the triangular head but no other signs he's poisonous... no poisonous ones that match this guy anyways.
New Mini rex kits


----------



## farmerjan

I would be very concerned about the snake because of the head designating that it is a poisonous snake.  I would guess at a diamond back water snake;  I know they don't have to live around water.  Different times of year you may see different colors. But I am not an expert by any stretch of the imagination.
I am not scared of snakes, but do not like nor do I want to be around poisonous ones.


----------



## promiseacres

@farmerjan I've been watching out for him, I love snakes and that they are good control from everything from grubs to mice. Haven't seen him again, I'd be mostly concerned about the dogs or cats getting bit. So far haven't seen him or gotten a good  id on him. He was small and matches the description of a brown snake  that's common locally though I've never seen one. Corn snakes can have different patterns too..  IDK 
This was my thought https://www.inherpatlas.org/species...s home to,by a total of 28 species in Indiana


----------



## Baymule

We had an abundance of rat snakes, until they started in on the chickens and eggs. I need to build my permanent big chicken coop, rat and snake proof that I’ve been planning on since we moved here. I have a pile of salvaged used lumber now and need to build it this summer.
Paris, our female Great Pyrenees, hates snakes and kills them.


----------



## farmerjan

No offense, definitely not a brown snake.  I am not familiar with all the different species in your area... just know some different ones off the top of my head because I used to like to study snakes, reptiles and amphibians.  I will have to find a pictorial of Indiana snakes and see if I have any other thoughts.  But as much as I like snakes and respect their place, a poisonous one really needs to be eliminated from areas where you and your family are.


----------



## promiseacres

farmerjan said:


> No offense, definitely not a brown snake.  I am not familiar with all the different species in your area... just know some different ones off the top of my head because I used to like to study snakes, reptiles and amphibians.  I will have to find a pictorial of Indiana snakes and see if I have any other thoughts.  But as much as I like snakes and respect their place, a poisonous one really needs to be eliminated from areas where you and your family are.


If you can figure it out, let me know. I sent it to a friend who's knowledgeable who sent it on. The ONLY sign it might be poisonous is the head shape, eye's were not slits and absolutely no sign of rattles or pits.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Rattlesnakes grow their rattles as they age - the babies do NOT have a rattle. My brother got bit by a baby rattlesnake when we were little because he thought it was a gopher snake as it had no rattles. He's ok, but spent 1-2 weeks in the hospital when it happened.


----------



## promiseacres

So we did get 2 of the small fields baled and put up last Sunday. 40 bales to get us started for the the season.  The fields we planted are growing. 

 Garden is all planted except a couple of zucchini a friend gave us, pumpkins and the 2nd group of sweet corn. Kids were a big help 
Horse lessons are going well though we're struggling to ride much beyond them. 4H horse &pony practices start next week.   
Saddled Lightning last week. He's doing great. Haven't ridden again but he's ready. Not going to rush it and it may be after the fair... 
Softball for dd1 is going well, they've played 6 games already. She tried catcher position last night and did well. '
Another litter of Velveteen lops... the doe's 2nd litter but she had them on the wire... and they ALL fell out (yes I need BABY SAVER WIRE)... but she seems to be resuming her duties after we collected them (8), made them a nest in the box. This is our 6th VL litter, 13th litter total for us this year.


----------



## Baymule

Farm life. What a wonderful gift you and your husband are giving your children.


----------



## promiseacres

Some photos from the last couple of weeks. We just got 240 bales for first cut, down from last year.  DH fertilized the fields and they're looking good. DD1 got to put up the hay wagon. 


DD1 playing catcher for the first time. She loves it!
Lots of bunnies were born over the weekend. Up to 74 rabbits total!
Camping over the weekend. Ranger did very well. 
DD1 learning the zero turn for 4H tractor driving
Dog 4H show is this Saturday. The two older kids have been having fun with that. And our youngest had a tball game last night. 4H horse and pony practices started last week too, our prep work has paid off and the ponies have done great for DD1.


----------



## Bruce

You don't keep very busy do you?


----------



## Baymule

Your kids are so blessed to have you and your DH as parents. What a wonderful way to grow up.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## promiseacres

Kids and I have probably been spending 8-10 hours a week weeding... We've had some green onions but ready for more rewards.



DD2 Playing TBall, she's had a fun time.
Summer reading program at the library, kids loved the albino python
4H projects and practices


----------



## Baymule

You are a great Mom! On those days when it seems that everything goes wrong, you are tired and worn out, know that you should win Mom of the Year!


----------



## promiseacres

@Thanks Baymule for the kind words. I love my kids and am grateful for the opportunities we've been given. My husband is for the most part supportive and it's a team effort. 
Last Tball game for dd2
4H doings Kids did well with their general projects, nothing below a reserve ribbon and several going on to state fair.


----------



## Baymule

That is beyond awesome!


----------



## promiseacres

Fair photos
Fair overall went well, can't say it was perfect but only one major hickup. Richie had enough on day 2 of the horse show and threw Jocelyn.... Not what you want to see, your 50# girl flying through the air...  But a friend loaned Jocelyn their pony and she finished the day. Sore but she was unhurt. So until she's bigger Richie's show career is done. Needs some work on being herd bound.... hard to do on our current property but we should start doing tying up lessons around the property where they can be "alone"  Hard thing when you mostly trail ride.
Kids did really great with 4H, lots of blue and purple ribbons. 3 of Jocelyn's projects are going on to state and 1 of Johns. She did more that would qualify.  They are both going to Area for tractor driving. Jocelyn was reserve high point junior and actually beat her brother's score in zero turn. John was the oldest, most experienced junior driver so he was high point. Proud of both. 
Have had a couple more people come see Lightning. He'll be for sale until July 28 I think it is, that day I have an appointment with a trainer. She'll evaluate him and we'll discuss his future. Either send him with for training or consignment. 
Let's see what else. Softball is ALMOST finished... Jocelyn's team is in the regular season tournament championship tomorrow night.
We're getting a few peas from the garden and the cucumbers are going nuts. Weeding every minute we can. Corn is tasseling. Looks like we'll start harvesting beans and need to harvest a cabbage to make cole slaw. 
DH and John are helping/taking with a local group who puts on a Power from the Past show, it starts Wednesday. 
VBS for kids and me all week in the mornings. 
Summer hasn't felt like a vacation.... but I guess we're staying out of trouble. Looking forward to our lake trip at the end of the month.


----------



## Bruce

promiseacres said:


> Summer hasn't felt like a vacation


I'm not surprised! You are VERY VERY busy!!!

Congrats to the kids.


----------



## promiseacres

Some good old fashion fun at the Power show.


----------



## Baymule

Looks like a good time. What a fantastic way to raise kids.


----------



## promiseacres

Figured I should update this. Since this we've put up 26 qts of green beans from the garden. Made cole slaw and egg rolls.  Eating cucumbers, eggplant and a few tomatoes. The weeds took over though... no more peas or zucchinis. Should have watermelon soon, picked one but it wasn't ready.

And baled 698 bales of hay for our 2nd cutting and about 160 straw bales on shares a couple weeks ago,  we only kept 45. The corn crib is almost full, have 2 more wagons to unload. I RAKED and RAKED... still have a lot to learn but getting there.  We started 7/25 got 75 bales up 7/27... then the other half we had down got rained on (7% chance). We tedded it... but didn't have time to do anything with it and it got rained on again, so tedded it again and went to the lake. Came home it was dry that whole time and we raked it a final time and baled it. DH started on the other fields while I raked that night.  Not pretty but it had to come off the fields. Got 72 more bales. Took us 3 nights to get the rest mowed, And we got it all baled 8/2 and 8/3. Had been hoping to have 3 nights to bale but we got it done in 2. Now we can pay our hay guy in hay, he'll get choice of the 3rd cutting. And we may sell the rest...as there's no more room to store.
 We did make it to the lake... which was restful but not long enough of a break.  We caught a big batch of fish and fried them up on Sunday. 
Area tractor driving had 5 kids from our county participate, they had some stiff competition. But all completed their courses, no one made it on to state.  
Kid's projects are at state fair now. They don't know but both their electric projects got blues, Jocelyn's flowers and wildlife poster were reds. Hoping to get down there to see them in person. 

Some sky photos at home.


----------



## promiseacres

Baling until we can't!
Bunnies, kids took most this photos, they're getting better. Helps when you have 70+ bunnies and 30-40 photos to sell.


----------



## Baymule

I love those ears! What beautiful rabbits!
Life on the farm, what a great life. You are doing great on raking hay, Y'all work hard.


----------



## promiseacres

Been busy. Not at the farm but busy with life. Hoping we can get out there and keep on with the house. We did winterize it so no heating bill this year. 

 
Had a couple more litters. Butchered a bunch of bunnies, Velveteen Lops failed their presentation in Oct. So cut numbers but not completely. We've also increased our New Zealands, now have 5 Whites, 2 reds and going to add a red buck and got a trio of Mini rex shaded bunnies. Last week we got another Polish buck.
Riding lessons are going well, now the older two are taking them. As all 3 are wanting to show in 4H now.  Shadow the new pony is doing great. Homeschooling is going fine.


----------



## Baymule

Glad to hear from you. Happy that things are going well.


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice to hear all is going well!   Pop in more often, we miss ya.


----------



## promiseacres

Bunnies! We have 5 litters, 3 in the nestbox. 
Our NZ red does are looking great! Fire is the red, Amber the brokenHad one nice day to start getting Rayne used to a harness.  
   Some of the lovely weather we've had the past few weeks
And my repair on the screen door in our rabbit shed... the girls were rough housing... fortunately no one got hurt.


----------



## promiseacres

Birthday cakes I made the girls

Ranger is doing great, spoiled boy.


----------



## animalmom

Always a delight to hear from you.  Lovely bunnies!


----------



## Baymule

That’s some fancy cake decorating! Congratulations on the bunny litters, your does are beautiful!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> That’s some fancy cake decorating!


I should say so! Well done.


----------



## promiseacres

Sunrise



Bunnies



Riding lessons


----------



## Bruce

Incoming weather! Lovely sunrise scene.


----------

